# knitting tea party 11 march '16



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 11 March 16

Saturday afternoon and I am ready to kill Microsoft Word. I didnt have that many windows open and it dumped and recovered which means I have a list of about the last four weeks worth of recipes to go through to find the new ones I wanted to use this week. Its a pain in the butt as some of them are listed as document # which means I hadnt named the file yet because it wasnt reformatted yet. Oh well, it will give me something to do in my spare time.

The sweater I am knitting has a two row pattern. Row one is all knit through the back loop, purl one; repeat and the second row is all knit. I have only two rows done  anxious to see what it looks like as I knit. The sleeves are raglan sleeves and are all stockinet stitch so they are contrast against the body of the sweater. Ive never picked up stitches for the buttonhole and button band that goes around the neck in a shawl collar  I may need to go in and have Ellen help me with that.

Gary and the three boys went into town today  dropped Max off for a haircut and then went to buy a new basketball net and a new basketball. We now have a red, white and blue net hanging on the hoop and a brand new basketball. They were out there for a little while shooting baskets  lunch time  they must be inside having lunch.

We have a super grey overcast sky today  it doesnt even glow like yesterdays did. It is just damp and bleak outside today. Gary said it was to be warmer tomorrow  I am hoping for some sunshine with the warmer weather. Its about 34° now at almost two in the afternoon. My sinuses are beginning to grumble  they are not liking the weather change.

I just put two potatoes in the oven  baked potatoes for lunch with lots of butter and s&p  especially the pepper. My oldest daughter Heather always ate pepper like her daddy because I told her it would grow hair on her chest and she wanted hair on her chest. She never did ask why daddy did not have hair on his chest. Lol

Im going to start hunting up the recipes I wanted for this week. I will try really hard not to pick one from recent weeks but I make no promises. I have a hard time remembering which ones I used and which ones are new.

Labneh Grilled Cheese

Makes 2

Ingredients

Olive oil
4 thick slices seedy wheat bread
2 ounces shaved white Cheddar
2 ounces shaved Parmesan
1/4 cup labneh or plain full-fat Greek yogurt
Za'atar
Sumac
Tomato soup, for serving

Directions

1. Heat a thin layer of olive oil in a large skillet over medium heat.

2. Toast the bread slices on one side until lightly browned and then flip them over.

3. Top two slices with cheddar and two slices with parmesan and then spread two of the slices with the labneh and sprinkle with a pinch of zaatar and sumac.

4. Carefully sandwich them together, cover with a lid, and cook until the bottom is toasted.

5. Flip, cover, and cook until the bottom is toasted and the parmesan and cheddar are melted.

6. Transfer to a plate, cut diagonally, and serve with tomato soup.

http://food52.com/recipes/40836-labneh-grilled-cheese

A Tried-And-True Technique For Super Creamy Mac And Cheese By Jen Harwell

If theres one dish Ive mastered, its macaroni and cheese. These basic steps make the perfect macaroni and cheese, every single time. This same technique will work with Baked Homemade Macaroni and Cheese, Chef Johns Macaroni and Cheese, and Cheeses Baked Macaroni and Cheese.

Start with a roux.

An easy rule of thumb? Equal parts fat (butter is better) and flour. Melt the butter on medium heat until you hear it sizzle, then add the flour. Cook it on medium for up to 4 minutes to cook the starch out of the flour.

Add your spices to the roux.

Some spices and herbs are oil soluble. The flavors develop better in hot butter than if you add it to the cream sauce later.

Use cold milk.

Hot roux + cold milk = no lumps. Whisk the milk in quickly, and allow it to slowly come up to a simmer.

Start Cooking.

Bring your white sauce it up to a simmer on medium heat, and let it simmer on medium-low for about 8 minutes. While your white sauce is simmering, grate your cheese.

Cheese is good.

Turn off the heat, and slowly add the grated cheese slowly to the sauce. (Make sure and save some for the top!)

Noodles are necessary.

Boil your pasta in salted water. Make sure its drained well, and combine it with the cheese sauce in the casserole dish. Sprinkle the remaining cheese on top!

Youre golden.

Bake the macaroni for 20 minutes. The pasta is already cooked, so you just need to bake a beautiful golden crust on top.

http://dish.allrecipes.com/how-to-make-super-creamy-mac-and-cheese

So Delicious Coconut Crumb Donuts
Posted by Chrystal Carver

Makes 12 coconut crumb donuts.

Ingredients

¾ cup rice flour
¼ cup garbanzo flour 
¼ cup potato starch
¼ cup arrowroot powder
1-1/2 teaspoons gluten-free baking powder
¼ teaspoon baking soda
½ teaspoon xantham gum
¼ teaspoon salt
¾ cup sugar
½ cup coconut oil, melted
2 eggs, room temperature
½ cup So Delicious Dairy Free Unsweetened Almond Milk
½ cup unsweetened coconut flakes

Glaze:

½ cup powdered sugar
3 tablespoons So Delicious Dairy Free Unsweetened Almond Milk
Crumb Coating:
1.4 cup unsweetened coconut flakes
½ cup almond flour (or almond meal)
1 teaspoon cinnamon

Directions

1.Preheat oven to 350°F. Grease two 6-donut baking pans with oil; set aside.

2. In a medium mixing bowl whisk together rice flour, garbanzo flour, potato starch, arrowroot powder, baking powder, baking soda, xanthan gum, cinnamon, and salt; set aside.

3. In a separate large mixing bowl, whisk together sugar, coconut oil, eggs, vanilla, and Almond Milk.

4. Add the dry ingredients to the wet ingredients and mix until well combined.

5. Stir in the coconut flakes and mix until evenly incorporated throughout the batter. Spoon batter into your prepared donut pans and fill about halfway (approximately ¼ cup).

6. Bake for 15-17 minutes or until set. Remove from the oven and allow the donuts to cool for 5 minutes. Gently run a rubber spatula along the sides of the donuts and flip the donuts out onto a cooling rack.

7. For the glaze: Mix the powdered sugar and Almond Milk in a small bowl until the powdered sugar is dissolved.

8. For the crumb coating: In a small mixing bowl, combine the coconut flakes, almond flour, and cinnamon.

9. Dip the top of each donut into the glaze, and then into the crumb coating. If desired, coat the entire donut in glaze, and then the crumb coating.

10. Store in an airtight container for up to 5 days at room temperature. Makes 12 coconut crumb donuts.

I cant wait for you to try these homemade gluten-free, dairy-free coconut crumb donuts. Once youve tasted the tender donut, sweet glaze, and coconut crumb coating youll never go back to store bought donuts again!

http://www.glutenfreeandmore.com/blog/So-Delicious-Coconut-Crumb-Donuts

Gluten-Free Lemony Apricot and Sour Cherry Bread By Beth Hillson

A real treat for quick bread lovers, this gluten-free loaf is slightly sweet with a hint of tartness. For flavor variation, switch out the apricots and cherries (either or both) for other dried fruit, such as cranberries, raisins or chopped figs. This gluten-free bread can be frozen; make a double batch and save one for company. It can be made with egg replacement; see instructions below.

MAKES 1 GLUTEN-FREE LOAF

Ingredients

2 cups Beths Gluten-Free Quick Bread Flour Blend, divided 
2 teaspoons finely grated lemon peel
1 cup sugar
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/4 teaspoon baking soda
1 large egg
1 cup milk of choice
⅓ cup melted butter or vegetable oil
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
½ cup halved dried sour cherries (about 40 cherries)
½ cup coarsely chopped dried apricots* (about 8 plump apricots)

Lemon Glaze

½ cup sifted confectioners sugar
1 teaspoon finely grated lemon peel
1-2 teaspoons lemon juice

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 350°F. Grease a 9x5x3-inch loaf pan.

2. In a small bowl, combine 2 tablespoons flour blend with lemon peel.

3. In a large bowl, stir together remaining flour blend, sugar, baking powder and baking soda. Add lemon peel and toss to combine.

4. In a medium bowl, combine egg, milk, melted butter and vanilla. Stir in cherries and apricots.

5. Add egg mixture to flour mixture and stir just until moistened.

6. Spoon batter into prepared pan.

7. Place in preheated oven and bake 50 to 55 minutes or until a toothpick inserted near the center comes out clean.

8. Let cool in pan on a wire rack 10 minutes. Remove from pan and let cool completely on a wire rack. Wrap and store overnight at room temperature before serving.

9. To make Lemon Glaze, combine confectioners sugar and lemon peel in a small bowl. Stir in enough lemon juice to make a smooth, creamy glaze of drizzling consistency. Drizzle glaze over the loaf just before serving.

*TIP: To keep apricot pieces from sticking together, cut whole apricots into quarters, toss them with 2 teaspoons of sugar and then chop them in a food processor.

Loaf yields 14 slices. Each slice with glaze contains 226 calories, 6g total fat, 3g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 28mg cholesterol, 225mg sodium, 41g carbohydrate, 2g fiber, 23g sugars, 3g protein, 27Est GL.

Egg-Free: For Egg-Free Lemony Apricot & Sour Cherry Bread, omit 1 egg. Reduce butter to 3 tablespoons. Combine 1 tablespoon flax meal with 2 tablespoons hot water to make flax gel. Let cool. Add 1 tablespoon cornstarch or arrowroot powder to milk. Add this and flax gel to other wet ingredients in step 4 and blend. Add fruit after all ingredients are mixed in step 5.

Beths Gluten-Free Quick Bread Flour Blend

MAKES 3 CUPS

Certain flours are interchangeable in a flour blend with varying effects. Cornstarch produces a lighter quick bread and potato starch delivers a chewier texture. Choose based on your preference, food sensitivities and whats in your pantry.

Ingredients

1 cup sorghum flour (or corn flour or brown rice flour)
¾ cup rice flour (or buckwheat flour)
¾ cup cornstarch (or potato starch or tapioca/starch flour)
½ cup amaranth flour (or quinoa flour, buckwheat flour or millet flour)
2½ teaspoons xanthan gum
1¼ teaspoons salt

Directions

1. Blend ingredients together. Store in an airtight container in the refrigerator.

Each cup contains 515 calories, 4g total fat, 0g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 0mg cholesterol, 975mg sodium, 109g carbohydrate, 7g fiber, 0g sugars, 10g protein, 73Est GL.

http://www.glutenfreeandmore.com/recipes/Gluten-Free-Lemony-Apricot-Sour-Cherry-Bread-4638-1.html

Gluten-Free Vanilla Cake By Diane Kittle

MAKES ONE 2-LAYER GLUTEN-FREE CAKE

Ingredients

1 cup (2 sticks) butter, margarine or Spectrum
2 cups granulated sugar
4 large eggs, room temperature
2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract
3½ cups gluten-free All-Purpose Flour Blend+ extra for dusting
1 tablespoon + 1 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon xanthan gum
1 teaspoon salt
1½ cups cows milk or rice milk, hot

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Grease two 8- or 9-inch round cake pans and dust with gluten-free flour.

2. In the bowl of an electric mixer, beat margarine and sugar at high speed until light and fluffy, approximately 5 minutes. Lower speed to medium and add eggs, one at a time. Add vanilla and beat until fluffy again, scraping down bowl.

3. In a separate bowl or on a piece of waxed paper, sift together flour blend, baking powder, baking soda, xanthan gum, and salt.

4. Add half the dry mixture to the sugar mixture and beat at low speed until combined. Add half the milk and blend. Then add remaining dry ingredients and milk. Mix on medium-low speed until smooth, approximately 2 minutes.

5. Divide batter equally between the two prepared pans. Bake in preheated oven for approximately 35 minutes or until done. Cool the cake for 20 minutes in pans. Then turn cake onto wire racks and cool completely before frosting.

Cake serves 16. Each serving contains 324 calories, 13g total fat, 5g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 53mg cholesterol, 49g carbohydrate, 370mg sodium, 0g fiber, 3g protein.

TIP: This cake can be made egg-free. Replace 4 large eggs with 6 tablespoons unsweetened applesauce mixed with 2 teaspoons baking powder + 4 tablespoons warm water mixed with 1 tablespoon gluten-free egg replacer.

NOTE: Vary the taste of this versatile recipe by replacing vanilla with a different gluten-free flavor extract, such as almond, orange or maple. See variations below. Frost with Buttercream Frosting.

VARIATIONS:

Coconut Cake: Substitute 1 tablespoon pure coconut extract for the vanilla; substitute coconut milk for milk of choice; then add ¾ cup coconut flakes (optional) to the cake batter, stirring until combined.

Lemon Cake: Substitute 2 teaspoons pure lemon extract for vanilla; reduce milk by 1/3 cup and add 1/3 cup fresh lemon juice; add 1 teaspoon fresh lemon zest to the batter when adding the eggs.

Lemon Filling

MAKES 2 CUPS

Delicious in layered lemon, coconut or vanilla cake. This recipe makes enough for a 3-layer cake with filling left over.

Ingredients

1/3 cup cornstarch
¼ teaspoon salt
¾ cup sugar
1½ cups water
4 egg yolks, beaten with a fork
½ cup fresh lemon juice
1 tablespoon fresh lemon zest, optional

Directions

1. In a medium saucepan, stir cornstarch, salt and sugar. Add water and stir again. Cook over medium heat, stirring constantly until mixture thickens, approximately 5 minutes. When mixture begins to boil, lower heat and continue to stir for 1 minute. Remove pan from the heat.

2. In a small bowl, place egg yolks and about 1/3 cup hot cornstarch mixture and stir together.

3. Whisk this mixture back into contents of the saucepan and return pan to medium heat. Stir constantly until mixture is very thick, about 5 minutes.

4. Remove from heat and stir in lemon juice and lemon zest.

5. Pour filling into a bowl or container and let cool for 30 minutes. Refrigerate for about an hour to firm. Remove from fridge and spread on cake layers.

Cake serves 16. Each serving contains 62 calories, 1g total fat, 0g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 52mg cholesterol, 13g carbohydrate, 39mg sodium, 0g fiber, 1g protein.

Buttercream Frosting

ENOUGH FOR ONE 3-LAYER CAKE

This frosting is not too sweet. To vary the flavor, replace vanilla with another gluten-free flavoring extract, such as lemon or coconut.

Ingredients

6 cups powdered sugar
½ teaspoon salt
½ cup boiling hot water
2½ cups Spectrum Organic Shortening
¾ cup (1½ sticks) butter or margarine, slightly softened, cut into 1-inch pieces
1 tablespoon pure vanilla extract

Directions

1. In the bowl of an electric mixer, combine powdered sugar and salt.

2. Using a whisk attachment, add boiling water and whip at low speed until smooth and cool, approximately 5 minutes.

3. Add shortening and margarine to the sugar mixture and whip at medium speed until smooth, approximately 3 minutes. Add vanilla. Increase speed to medium high and whip until light, fluffy and increased in volume, approximately 10 minutes. Frosting will fill most of a 5-quart mixing bowl.

Cake serves 16. Each serving contains 538 calories, 40g total fat, 16g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 18mg cholesterol, 45g carbohydrate, 163mg sodium, 0g fiber, 0g protein.

TIP: Leftover Buttercream Frosting is great on cupcakes or cookies. Refrigerate in a sealed container for up to 2 weeks. Allow chilled frosting to return to room temperature before using. To fluff it up, whip for a couple minutes.

http://www.glutenfreeandmore.com/recipes/Gluten-Free-Vanilla-Cake

Gluten-Free Ginger Pear Bread By Beth Hillson

Oats, walnuts and chopped pears give this gluten-free bread a nice chew, while buttermilk keeps it moist and tender. The subtle flavors make this perfect for breakfast or with a cup of tea or coffee anytime. Its best made with the cornstarch version of the flour blend. This recipe can be made with egg replacement; see instructions below.

MAKES 2 GLUTEN-FREE LOAVES

Ingredients

3 cups [color-green]Beths Gluten-Free Quick Bread Flour Blend[/color]
2 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon ground ginger
½ teaspoon baking soda
½ teaspoon ground cinnamon
¼ teaspoon ground nutmeg
1½ cups buttermilk of choice*
4 large eggs, lightly beaten
½ cup melted unsalted butter or dairy-free butter alternative
½ cup granulated sugar
½ cup packed brown sugar
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
2 cups peeled and chopped ripe pears (about 3 pears)
½ cup gluten-free rolled oats + 2 tablespoons to sprinkle on top
¾ cup toasted walnuts, chopped, or toasted pumpkins seeds**, optional

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 350°F. Grease two 8x4x2-inch loaf pans.

2. In a large bowl, combine flour blend, baking powder, ginger, baking soda, cinnamon and nutmeg.

3. In a medium bowl, combine buttermilk, eggs, melted butter, granulated sugar, brown sugar and vanilla. Blend well. Add to flour mixture and beat until just combined. Fold in pears, ½ cup oats and walnuts (if using).

4. Divide batter between prepared pans. Sprinkle 1 tablespoon oats over each loaf.

5. Place in preheated oven and bake 50 to 60 minutes or until a toothpick inserted near the center of each loaf comes out clean. (If necessary to prevent overbrowning, cover loaves loosely with foil during the last 15 minutes of baking.)

6. Cool in pans on a wire rack 10 minutes. Remove from pans and cool completely on a wire rack.

Each loaf yields 12 slices. Each slice contains 176 calories, 6g total fat, 3g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 47mg cholesterol, 204mg sodium, 28g carbohydrate, 2g fiber, 11g sugars, 4g protein, 17Est GL.

For Egg-Free Ginger Pear Bread, omit 4 eggs. Reduce butter to 3 tablespoons. Dissolve 2 tablespoons cornstarch in buttermilk in step 3. Mix well. Combine 2 tablespoons flax meal with 5 tablespoons hot water. Let cool. Use this to replace eggs in step 3. Add 10 minutes to bake time if loaf isnt done when tested. Cover lightly with foil if its getting too dark.

*TIP: To make your own buttermilk, place 2 teaspoons lemon juice or vinegar in a glass measuring cup. Add milk of choice to equal 1½ cups. Let stand 5 minutes before adding to your recipe.

**TIP: To toast walnuts or pumpkins seeds, spread them over a cookie sheet and bake at 350°F until fragrant, about 5 to 10 minutes. Let cool. Chop and fold into the batter as instructed.

Beths Gluten-Free Quick Bread Flour Blend

MAKES 3 CUPS

Certain flours are interchangeable in a flour blend with varying effects. Cornstarch produces a lighter quick bread and potato starch delivers a chewier texture. Choose based on your preference, food sensitivities and whats in your pantry.

Ingredients

1 cup sorghum flour (or corn flour or brown rice flour)
¾ cup rice flour (or buckwheat flour)
¾ cup cornstarch (or potato starch or tapioca/starch flour)
½ cup amaranth flour (or quinoa flour, buckwheat flour or millet flour)
2½ teaspoons xanthan gum
1¼ teaspoons salt

Directions

1. Blend ingredients together. Store in an airtight container in the refrigerator.

Each cup contains 515 calories, 4g total fat, 0g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 0mg cholesterol, 975mg sodium, 109g carbohydrate, 7g fiber, 0g sugars, 10g protein, 73Est GL.

http://www.glutenfreeandmore.com/recipes/Gluten-Free-Ginger-Pear-Bread-4643-1.html

Gluten-Free Cinnamon Doughnut Muffins By Nicole Hunn

Craving a doughnut? Try these quick and easy gluten-free breakfast muffins.

MAKES 12 MUFFINS

Ingredients

¾ cup milk of choice
1 cinnamon stick, optional
½ cup (8 tablespoons) unsalted butter or dairy-free alternative, 
room temperature
⅔ cup sugar
2 extra-large eggs*
1½ teaspoons pure vanilla extract
1½ cups gluten-free all-purpose flour blend of choice
¾ teaspoon xanthan gum (omit if already in your flour blend)
2 teaspoons baking powder
¼ teaspoon kosher salt
¼ teaspoon cream of tartar
¼ teaspoon ground cinnamon

Topping

½ cup sugar
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 350°F. Grease a standard 12-cup muffin tin with unsalted butter or line with muffin papers and set aside.

2. In a medium saucepan over medium-high heat, heat the milk and cinnamon stick, if desired, whisking constantly for about 6 minutes or until reduced to about ½ cup liquid. Strain mixture and discard cinnamon stick. Set aside to cool.

3. In a large bowl, cream the butter or dairy-free alternative and sugar until light and fluffy. Add the eggs, one at a time, and vanilla and mix until well combined.

4. Whisk together the flour blend, xanthan gum, baking powder, salt, cream of tartar and ground cinnamon and add to the wet ingredients. Add the cooled scalded milk in a slow, steady stream, mixing to combine. Beat the batter until it thickens and becomes a bit more elastic.

5. Divide the batter evenly among 12 prepared muffin cups. Place the muffin tin in the center of preheated oven and bake 15 to 18 minutes or until muffins are lightly brown and a toothpick inserted in the center of the middle muffin comes out with a few moist crumbs attached.

6. While muffins are baking, make the topping by combining cinnamon and sugar in a medium-size bowl. Once muffins are finished baking, allow them to cool slightly and then roll tops (while still warm) in the topping. Set aside to cool completely.

Each doughnut muffin contains 239 calories, 5g total fat, 5g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 61mg cholesterol, 168mg sodium, 33g carbohydrate, 0g fiber, 2g protein.

*For Egg-Free Cinnamon Doughnut Muffins, replace 2 eggs with 3 tablespoons applesauce + 1 teaspoon baking powder + 1 tablespoon flaxmeal + 3 tablespoons hot liquid (combined and mixed well). Add ¼ cup additional flour blend to dry ingredients if dough is too wet.

http://www.glutenfreeandmore.com/recipes/gluten_free_cinnamon_doughnut_muffins

Banana Facts You Need to Know Before You Bite
By Phil Lempert - Food Reference Expert

Sweet, soft and season-less  they are available year round  bananas are a good source of vitamin C, potassium and dietary fiber. More on that later!

Bananas have been in cultivation since recorded history began. Some horticulturists believe that bananas could have been the Earths first fruit. Officially introduced to the US at the 1876 Philadelphia Centennial Exhibition, bananas have become the most popular and widely consumed fruits in our country.

Bananas dont grow on trees. They grow on plants that are related to the lily and orchid family. As the largest plants on earth without a woody stem, banana plants are fragile and require intense care.

Reaching its full height of about 15 to 30 feet in one year, banana plants only bear one stem of fruit.
At harvest, when the bananas are still green, stems average 150 fingers or single bananas. Groups of bananas growing together are called hands.

One of the few fruits that ripen off the plant, bananas sweeten considerably as the starch inside the fruit converts to sugar. The color of the peel is the ultimate determining factor for a bananas' readiness. Interestingly, bananas can be stored in the refrigerator until desired ripeness is achieved. Even though the skin will turn brown, the fruit inside will be delicious and not over ripe.

Bananas are rich sources of nutrition. High in fiber and potassium great for digestion and cardiovascular health respectively. Also rich in biotin, necessary for hair growth and fat and sugar metabolism!

There are hundreds of varieties of banana plants, though not all produce bananas. Some produce no fruit at all, and some produce plantains, which are starchy and taste more like squash or potatoes. Cavendish bananas are the commercial variety available in most local supermarkets, Dwarf or Finger bananas  smaller versions of the Cavendish.

On average, Americans consume over 28 pounds of bananas each year. Thats why its hard to believe especially in light of these numbers  that the future of the banana is actually extremely uncertain. Since each banana is a genetic duplicate of the next, the fruit is extremely susceptible to blight.

The Cavendish, the most well-known variety, is currently battling a blight called Panama Disease, for which there is no cure. The disease has already ravaged the crop in many Asian nations. It has even spread as far as Australia. The good news for retailers and consumers is that the blight does not affect fruit that has come to market, and it cannot sicken ordinary people.

http://foodreference.about.com/od/Ingredients/fl/Banana-Facts-You-Need-to-Know-Before-You-Bite

French Toast Muffins

These comforting hearty muffins are a great addition to a weekend breakfast or brunch.

12 servings

Ingredients

1-1/2 cups flour
1 pkg. (3.4 oz.) JELL-O Vanilla Flavor Instant Pudding
2 tsp. CALUMET Baking Powder
1/4 tsp. salt
1-1/4 tsp. ground cinnamon, divided
2 eggs, divided
1-1/4 cups milk, divided
3/4 cup plus 2 Tbsp. packed brown sugar, divided
3 slices white bread, cut into 1/2-inch cubes
1/2 cup butter or margarine, melted
2 Tbsp. maple-flavored or pancake syrup

Directions

1. Heat oven to 350ºF.

2. Mix flour, dry pudding mix, baking powder, salt and 1 tsp. cinnamon in large bowl.

3. Beat 1 egg, 1/4 cup milk, 2 Tbsp. sugar and remaining cinnamon in medium bowl with whisk until blended. Add bread; stir until evenly moistened.

4. Whisk remaining egg in medium bowl. Add butter, remaining milk and sugar; mix well. Add to dry ingredients; stir just until moistened. (Batter will be lumpy.)

5. Spoon batter into 12 muffin pan cups sprayed with cooking spray. Top with bread mixture; press lightly into batter with back of spoon.

6. Bake 28 min. or until toothpick inserted in centers comes out clean. Brush with syrup. Cool in pan 5 min. Remove to wire rack; cool slightly.

Nutritional Information : Serving Size 12 servings - Amount per serving: calories 270  total fat 9g - Saturated fat 6g - Cholesterol 55mg
Sodium 370mg - Carbohydrate 42g - Dietary fiber 1g - Sugars 24g - Protein 4g

% DailyValue: Vitamin A 6% - Vitamin C 0% - Calcium 10% - Iron 10%

http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/french-toast-muffins

Chana Aloo Masala - Chickpea and Potato Masala

Total Cost: $6.87
Cost Per Serving: $1.72
Serves: 4

Ingredients

1 lb. russet potato $0.37
2 Tbsp olive oil $0.24
1 yellow onion $0.31
2 cloves garlic $0.16
2 Tbsp fresh grated ginger $0.14
1 Tbsp garam masala (or to taste) $0.50
28oz. can crushed tomatoes $1.69
2 Tbsp tomato paste $0.12
½ tsp salt (or to taste) $0.02
15oz. can chickpeas $1.15
¼ bunch fresh cilantro (optional) $0.20
6oz. plain yogurt (optional) $1.09
4 cups cooked rice (optional) $0.88

Instructions

1. Peel the potato and cut it into one-inch cubes.

2. Place the cubes in a sauce pot, add enough water to cover the potatoes by one inch, and bring the pot to a boil over high heat. Boil the potatoes for 5-7 minutes, or until they can easily be pierced with a fork. Drain the potatoes and set them aside.

3. Dice the onion, mince the garlic, and peel and grate the ginger (use a small-holed cheese grater).

4. Add the olive oil, onion, garlic, and ginger to a large deep skillet and sauté over medium heat until the onions are soft and transparent (3-5 minutes).

5. Add the garam masala to the skillet and continue to sauté for about a minute more to toast the spices. It's okay if the spices begin to stick to the surface of the skillet slightly, but be sure not to let them burn.

6. Add the crushed tomatoes and tomato paste to the skillet. Stir to dissolve the tomato paste into the crushed tomatoes and to dissolve the spices off the bottom of the skillet. Allow the sauce to heat through (about five minutes). Taste the sauce and add salt as needed (I added ½ tsp salt).

7. Drain the chickpeas, then add them to the skillet along with the cooked potatoes.

8. Stir everything to coat in the hot sauce, then heat through.

9. Spoon the Chana Aloo Masala over cooked rice (or serve with naan), topped with chopped cilantro and a dollop of plain yogurt (regular or Greek style).

http://www.budgetbytes.com

Carrot muffins with spelt flour

Ingredients

Streusel topping:

¼ cup + 2 tablespoons (55g) spelt flour
2 tablespoons rolled oats
2 tablespoons dark brown sugar, packed
1 tablespoon granulated sugar
pinch of salt
3 tablespoons (42g) cold unsalted butter, cut into 6mm (¼in) pieces

Muffins:

1 cup (140g) spelt flour
¾ cup (105g) all-purpose flour
½ teaspoon ground allspice
¼ teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon baking powder
½ teaspoon baking soda
½ teaspoon ground cinnamon
¼ cup (29g) rolled oats
1/3 cup (58g) dark brown sugar, packed
¼ cup (50g) granulated sugar
1 ½ cups coarsely grated carrots, about 2 medium
¼ cup (56g/½ stick) unsalted butter, melted and cooled slightly
1 cup (240ml) buttermilk*
1 large egg

Directions

Make the streusel topping:

1. Place the flour, oats, sugars, and salt in a small bowl.

2. Add the butter to the dry mixture.

3. Rub the butter between your fingers, breaking it into smaller bits. Continue rubbing until the mixture feels coarse, like cornmeal. Place in the refrigerator while you make the muffin batter.

Muffins:

Preheat the oven to 180°C/350°F. Butter a twelve cup muffin pan (1/3 cup capacity each cavity).

1. Sift the flours, allspice, baking powder, baking soda, salt, and cinnamon into a large bowl.

2. Stir in the oats and sugars.

3. Stir the carrots into the dry ingredients.

4. In a small bowl, whisk together the melted butter, buttermilk, egg and vanilla and whisk until thoroughly combined.

5. Using a spatula, mix the wet ingredients into the dry ingredients and stir to combine.

6. Scoop the batter into the muffin cups, using a spoon or an ice cream scoop. Sprinkle the streusel topping evenly over the mounds of batter and press it into the batter slightly to adhere.

7. Bake the muffins for 30-35 minutes, rotating the pan halfway through. 
8. The muffins are ready to come out when they smell nutty and their bottoms are a dark golden-brown (twist a single muffin out of the pan to check).

9. Cool the muffins in the pan for 5-8 minutes then carefully unmold and transfer to a wire rack.

These are best eaten warm from the oven or later that same day. They can also be kept in an airtight container for up to 2 days, or frozen and reheated.

*homemade buttermilk: to make 1 cup buttermilk place 1 tablespoon lemon juice in a 240ml-capacity measuring cup and complete with whole milk (room temperature). Wait 10 minutes for it to thicken slightly, then use the whole mixture in your recipe

Makes 12

Tofu Masala

TOTAL TIME: 30 MIN

SERVINGS: 4

INGREDIENTS

3 tablespoons canola oil
1 small onion, chopped
1 serrano chile, chopped
1/4 cup finely chopped garlic
1/4 cup finely chopped peeled fresh ginger
4 teaspoons ground coriander
4 teaspoons garam masala
2 medium tomatoes, chopped
One 14-ounce package firm tofu, drained and cubed
Chopped cilantro, for garnish
Steamed basmati rice, for serving

HOW TO MAKE THIS RECIPE

1. In a large nonstick skillet, heat the oil.

2. Add the onion, serrano, garlic, ginger, coriander, garam masala and tomatoes and cook over moderate heat, stirring, until fragrant and saucy, about 8 minutes.

3. Stir in the tofu and 1 cup of water and bring to a simmer.

4. Garnish with cilantro and serve with basmati rice.

SUGGESTED PAIRING: Pair with a juicy, tropical fruit-inflected South African Chenin Blanc.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/tofu-masala?xid=NL_DAILY030116TofuMasala

Spaghetti with Garlic-Shrimp and Broccoli

Serves 6

What You Need

1/2 lb. spaghetti, uncooked
4 cups small broccoli florets 
1/2 cup KRAFT Tuscan House Italian Dressing
1 lb. uncooked deveined peeled large shrimp 
2 cloves garlic, minced
1/4 cup KRAFT Grated Parmesan Cheese

Make It

1. Cook spaghetti in large saucepan as directed on package, omitting salt and adding broccoli to the boiling water for the last 2 min.

2. Meanwhile, heat dressing in large skillet on medium-high heat. Add shrimp and garlic; cook and stir 3 to 4 min. or until shrimp turn pink.

3. Drain spaghetti mixture; return to pan. Add shrimp mixture and cheese; mix lightly.

http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/spaghetti-garlic-shrimp-broccoli

===============================================

Whats this  another day of heavy hazy sky and no bright sunshine. It must be brightly shinning on the other side since it does hurt your eyes when you look at the sky. The dog yard temperature is just shy of 40°. I was hoping for a little warmer. It still feels really damp outside.

The folks next door are all in Huntington, Indiana at a mortuary owned by Phylliss niece Cynthia and her husband Dale. They are having a little family reunion there  Heather and family plus Rachel and her husband Daniel and baby (Jerimiah) will also be there. Cynthias mother Shirley (Phylliss sister) also live there. She moved there some time ago  she has mega health problems and was not properly taking care of herself when she was living with her husband Dee up here. Dee died a week or so ago so she is there permanently now. I really didnt mean to give you a complete family history here. Cynthias and Dales daughter Monica will also be there. I told Heidi I thought I should go along to round out the group  she didnt think it was such a great idea.

They were to eat around 2:30 this afternoon  Heidi took fruit pizza  by request. The folks here got away in good time which was a surprise. It seems they have a difficult time getting around  especially the children  especially the girls of the family (not Heidi  she is usually the first one ready) but they got away in good time today so they should have had a lot of visiting done by the time lunch was served. I really would have liked to have been there just for the food.

I think it is going to be two baked potatoes for me this afternoon just as soon as I get a shower. I have been lazy today and am sitting here in by skivvies. So if I want to eat I best get a shower now. But first I have a few new recipes for you.

Easy Roasted Lemon-Garlic Shrimp

One of the quickest and easiest ways to prepare shrimp is to roast them in the oven (great for shrimp cocktail too!) You can prepare them so many different ways, but one of the simplest is with a drizzle of olive oil, garlic and fresh lemon juice. Serve it with roasted asparagus, over pasta, or over your favorite salad.

Easy Roasted Lemon-Garlic Shrimp
Skinnytaste.com
Servings: 4  Size: 9 to 10 jumbo shrimp  Points +: 5  Smart Points: 3
Calories: 216  Fat: 6 g  Saturated Fat: 1 g  Carb: 3 g  Fiber: 0 g  Protein: 35 g 
Sugar: 0 g  Sodium: 252 mg  Cholesterol: 258 mg

Ingredients:

1 1/2 lbs shelled and deveined jumbo shrimp (36)
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 tablespoon olive oil
1/4 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
1 lemon, juice of
1 tablespoon chopped parsley

Directions:

1. Preheat the oven to 400F. Spray 2 large nonstick baking trays with cooking spray.

2. Combine the shrimp, garlic, oil and crushed red pepper together in a bowl and stir to combine.

3. Arrange the shrimp on a baking sheet in a single layer.

4. Roast 6 to 8 minutes or until the shrimp turns opaque.

5. Squeeze lemon over the shrimp and garnish with parsley.

http://www.skinnytaste.com/2016/03/easy-roasted-lemon-garlic-shrimp.html#more

Poppy seed Muffins - Gluten Free

Ingredients

1 1/4 cup Julie's Flour mix - or your own gluten-free mix.
1/2 tsp xanthan gum
1/2 tsp soda
1 tsp. baking powder
1/4 tsp salt
2 rounded tsp. of poppy seed
1/3 cup butter, softened to room temperature
2/3 cup sugar
1 egg 
1 tsp vanilla 
1 tsp. grated lemon rind
2/3 cup yogurt or milk 
fresh lemon juice

Directions

1. Mix dry ingredients and set aside.

2. Place butter, sugar, egg, vanilla, lemon rind and milk in mixer bowl and beat well.

3. Add dry ingredients and beat until smooth

4. Pour batter into 12 muffin tins and bake for 25 min. at 350 degrees, or until test done.

5. Remove from oven .. Cool slightly, then with a wooden skewer poke three holes in each muffin and using a teaspoon drizzle lemon juice over each muffin.

Serve warm or cooled, plain or with butter.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

Julie's Flour Blend

Ingredients

1 cup millet flour
1 cup white bean flour (grind your own navy beans (small white beans from grocery store) 
1 cup brown rice flour 
1 cup potato starch 
1 cup tapioca starch 
1/2 cup white rice flour 
1/2 cup cornstarch 
3 tbsp. potato flour

NOTE -- I did not include xanthan gum because the amount needed is not the same for bread as it is for cakes and different again for cookies. So I prefer to add it in each recipe.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2014/09/julies-flour-blend-gluten-free-and.html

With fresh strawberries beginning to show up in local grocery stores this recipe sounds really good.

Strawberry Punch Bowl Cake

Ingredients

1 pkg Angel Food Cake
1 pkg 3.5 ounce instant vanilla pudding mix (this is the small box and I always use sugar free)
2 Cups milk (can use skim)
1 (8 oz) carton whipped topping
1 pint fresh strawberries, washed and hulled

Instructions

1. Trim brown from cake.

2. Tear cake into small pieces.

3. Prepare pudding as directed.

4. Fold in cool whip.

5. Place ⅓ cake pieces in a bowl.

6. Top with ⅓ pudding mixture and ½ strawberries.

7. Repeat and top with remaining pudding mixture.

8. Garnish with strawberry.

9. Refrigerate.

http://www.southernplate.com/2008/09/strawberry-punch-bowl-cake.html

HOMEMADE PIZOOKIE - AKA WHEN A PIZZA MEETS A COOKIE!

Its best served straight out of the skillet.

INGREDIENTS

1/2 cup butter
1 cup dark brown sugar
2 tsp of vanilla
1 egg
1 cup all purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1/4 teaspoon kosher salt
1/8 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 cup semi-sweet chocolate chips
Vanilla Ice Cream

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

2. In a microwave safe bowl melt the butter and transfer into a mixing bowl.

3. Add the brown sugar and whisk to combine. Add the vanilla and egg and continue to whisk until totally incorporated.

4. Add the flour, baking powder, salt, and baking soda to the wet ingredients and mix until fully combined. Add the chocolate chips and mix to combine.

5. Spray a medium sized skillet with baking spray.

6. Transfer the batter into the skillet and spread it evenly.

7. Bake for 22-24 minutes until just still slightly gooey in the middle and golden around the edges.

8. Remove from the oven and let rest for a few minutes before topping with scoops of ice cream and serving. It's 100% meant to be eaten right out of the skillet.

http://whatsgabycooking.com/homemade-pizookie/?utm_source=What%27s+Gaby+Cooking+Subscribers&utm_campaign=a4d856c300-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_73605f05d9-a4d856c300-22973817&ct=t(RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN)

Black Bean-Nacho Pizza

Break out the napkins! This pie is an over-the-top, vegetarian concoction with black-bean spread, Jack cheese, tomatoes, scallions, olives and pickled jalapenos; its part nacho, part pizza. For an even more decadent treat, serve with low-fat sour cream. Beer pairing: Spicy foods need spicy beersgo for an India Pale Ale (IPA). If youre not a hop-head, the malty sweetness of brown ales work well with the sweeter elements on the pizza.

SERVES 6

Ingredients

1 cup(s) beans, black rinsed
1/2 cup(s) pepper(s), red sweet, roasted chopped
1 clove(s) garlic medium, quartered
1 tablespoon chili powder
1/4 teaspoon salt
Cornmeal for dusting
1 cup(s) cheese, Monterey Jack shredded
2 medium tomato(es), plum diced
4 medium scallion(s) (green onions) thinly sliced
1/4 cup(s) olives, black chopped, pitted
2 tablespoon pepper(s), jalapenos, pickled chopped
3/4 cup(s) water plus 2 tablespoons (lukewarm 105-115 F)
1 package(s) active dry yeast(2 1/4 teaspoons)
1 teaspoon sugar
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 cup(s) flour, whole-wheat
1 cup(s) flour, bread or all-purpose flour, plus additional flour for dusting
2 tablespoon cornmeal yellow

Instructions

To Prepare Pizza:

1. Preheat grill to low. (For charcoal grilling or an oven variation, see below.)

2. Place beans, peppers, garlic, chili powder and salt in a food processor and process until smooth, scraping down the sides as needed.

3. Sprinkle cornmeal onto a pizza peel or large baking sheet. Roll out the dough (see Tip) and transfer it to the prepared peel or baking sheet, making sure the underside of the dough is completely coated with cornmeal.

4. Slide the crust onto the grill rack; close the lid. Cook until lightly browned, 3 to 4 minutes.
Using a large spatula, flip the crust.

5. Spread the bean mixture on the crust, leaving a 1-inch border. Quickly layer on cheese, tomatoes, scallions, olives and pickled jalapeños.

6. Close the lid again and grill until the cheese has melted and the bottom of the crust has browned, about 8 minutes.

To Prepare Easy Whole-Wheat Pizza Dough:

1. Stir water, yeast, sugar and salt in a large bowl; let stand until the yeast has dissolved, about 5 minutes. Stir in whole-wheat flour, bread flour (or all-purpose flour) and cornmeal until the dough begins to come together.

2. Turn the dough out onto a lightly floured work surface. Knead until smooth and elastic, about 10 minutes. (Alternatively, mix the dough in a food processor. Process until it forms a ball, then process for 1 minute to knead.)

3. Place the dough in an oiled bowl and turn to coat. (To make individual pizzas, see Variation.) Cover with a clean kitchen towel and set aside in a warm, draft-free place until doubled in size, about 1 hour.

Variations:

Pizza on a charcoal grill:

1. Light 6 quarts (about 1 large chimney starter full) of charcoal and burn until the coals are mostly white, about 20 minutes. Spread the coals in an even layer. Place a grate over the coals. Let the coals burn until they are about medium-low. (Grill any toppings for the pizza while the coals are burning down.) To test the heat, hold your palm about 5 inches above the grill rack; if you can hold it there for about 8 seconds before you need to move it away, the fire is medium-low.

2. Transfer the crust to the grill rack, cover the grill and cook the crust, checking once or twice, until lightly browned, 3 to 4 minutes.

3. Flip the crust, quickly add the toppings, cover the grill and cook until the toppings are hot and the bottom of the crust has browned, 5 to 8 minutes.

4. If your crust browns faster than your toppings are cooking, slide a baking sheet under the pizza to keep the crust from burning while the toppings finish.

Pizza in the oven:

1. Place a pizza stone on the lowest rack; preheat oven to 450°F for at least 20 minutes.

2. Roll out the dough and place on a cornmeal-dusted pizza peel or inverted baking sheet, using enough cornmeal so that the dough slides easily.

3. Slide the dough onto the preheated stone and cook until the bottom begins to crisp, about 3 minutes.

4. Remove the crust from the oven using a large spatula and place it uncooked-side down on the peel or baking sheet, making sure the underside of the crust is completely coated with cornmeal.

5. Quickly add the toppings and slide the pizza back onto the stone.

6. Continue baking until the toppings are hot and the bottom of the crust has browned, 12 to 15 minutes.

Individual variation:

1. The dough can be turned into 4 or 6 personal-size pizzas.

2. After kneading, divide the dough into 4 or 6 equal balls.

3. Brush with oil and place 3 inches apart on a baking sheet.

4. Cover and set aside until doubled in size, about 1 hour.

5. Roll each portion into a 6-to-8-inch circle.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 317, Fat 8g, Cholesterol 17mg, Sodium 692mg, Saturated Fat 4g, Protein 14g, Fiber 6g, Carbohydrates 46g

TAGS: Kid Friendly, Vegetarian, Low-Fat

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/black-bean-nacho-pizza/

Tofu and Kale Salad With Avocado, Grapefruit and Miso-Tahini Dressing
J. KENJI LÓPEZ-ALT

Crispy tofu, avocado, and grapefruit form the backbone of this salad.

Serves 4

INGREDIENTS

1 (14-ounce; 400g) block firm (non-silken) tofu, cut into 1- by 2- by 1/2-inch squares
5 tablespoons (75ml) extra-virgin olive oil, divided
3/4 ounce (about 1/4 cup; 20g) za'atar, divided
1 large grapefruit, cut into segments, juice reserved separately
2 tablespoons (30ml) sesame tahini
1 tablespoon (15ml) white or yellow miso paste
1 tablespoon (15ml) juice from 1 lemon
1 teaspoon (5ml) honey or agave nectar
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
1 avocado, cut into 1/2-inch chunks
5 ounces greens, such as baby kale, spinach, or arugula (see note above)

DIRECTIONS

The tofu:

1. Place tofu in a large colander and set in the sink.

2.Pour 1 quart boiling water over tofu and let rest for 1 minute.

3. Transfer to a paper towellined tray and press dry.

4. Heat 3 tablespoons olive oil in a large nonstick or cast iron skillet over medium-low heat until shimmering.

5. Add tofu and cook, turning occasionally, until golden brown and crisp on all surfaces, about 10 minutes total.

6. Sprinkle with half of za'atar and toss to coat. Transfer tofu to a paper towellined plate to drain.

7. Scrape remaining contents of pan into a medium bowl and set aside to cool slightly.

Dressing:

1. Add 2 tablespoons reserved grapefruit juice, tahini, miso paste, lemon juice, and honey or agave nectar to bowl with reserved oil from cooking.

2. Add 1 more tablespoon olive oil.

3. Whisk until smooth, adding more grapefruit juice or water as necessary to achieve a smooth, pourable consistency about the texture of heavy paint. Season to taste with salt and pepper.

Finish:

1. Combine tofu, grapefruit segments, and avocado in a large bowl.

2. Add remaining tablespoon olive oil and remaining za'atar, season with salt, and gently fold together.

3. Add greens and half of dressing and gently fold to combine.

4. Serve immediately, drizzling remaining dressing on top.

NOTES: Feel free to mix up the base of the salad if you're bored of salad greens. Roasted vegetables, like beets or cauliflower, work great, as does kale or heartier winter lettuces.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2016/03/crispy-zaatar-tofu-kale-avocado-grapefruit-salad-recipe.html

Spiced Apple-Butter Bran Muffins

These muffins are dense, grainy, fruity and delicious. A double dose of applediced fresh apple and dark, spiced apple butter (Smucker's brand is good)makes them extra moist and flavorful.

SERVINGS: 12

Ingredients
1 dash(es) cooking spray
1/2 cup(s) raisins
3/4 cup(s) flour, whole-wheat
3/4 cup(s) flour, all-purpose
2 1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon, ground
3/4 cup(s) wheat bran unprocessed
1 large egg(s) lightly beaten
1/2 cup(s) milk, lowfat (1%)
1/2 cup(s) apple butter spiced
1/2 cup(s) sugar, brown (packed) light
1/4 cup(s) oil, canola
3 tablespoon molasses
1 cup(s) apple(s) peeled and finely diced

Instructions

1. Preheat oven to 375°F. Coat 12 standard 2 1/2-inch muffin cups with cooking spray. Place raisins in a small bowl and cover with hot water. Set aside.

2. Whisk whole-wheat flour, all-purpose flour, baking powder, salt and cinnamon in a large bowl. Stir in bran.

3. Whisk egg, milk, apple butter, brown sugar (or Splenda), oil and molasses in a large bowl until blended.

4. Make a well in the dry ingredients and pour in the wet ingredients. Drain the raisins; add them and the diced apple to the bowl. Stir until just combined.

5. Scoop the batter into the prepared pan (the cups will be very full).

6. Bake the muffins until the tops spring back when touched lightly, 18 to 22 minutes. Let cool in the pan for 5 minutes. Loosen the edges and turn the muffins out onto a wire rack to cool slightly before serving.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 197, Fat 6g, Cholesterol 18mg, Sodium 148mg, Saturated Fat 1g, Protein 4g, Fiber 4g, Carbohydrates 38g

TAGS: Kid Friendly, Vegetarian, Low-Fat, Diabetes Friendly, GERD, Heart

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/spiced-apple-butter-bran-muffins/?pos=3&xid=nl_EverydayHealthManagingDiabetes_20160304

8 Great Benefits of Onions by Shubhra Krishan

Heres a quick glimpse at their incredible health benefits:

The phytochemicals in onions along with their vitamin C help improve immunity.Onions contain chromium, which assists in regulating blood sugar.

For centuries, onions have been used to reduce inflammation and heal infections.

Do you enjoy sliced onions with your food? If yes, rejoice! Raw onion lowers the production of bad cholesterol (LDL), thus keeping your heart healthy.

A powerful compound called quercetin in onions is known to play a significant role in preventing cancer.
Got bitten by a honeybee? Apply onion juice on the area for immediate relief from the pain and burning sensation.
Onions scavenge free radicals, thereby reducing your risk of developing gastric ulcers.

Those bright green tops of green onions are rich in Vitamin A, so do use them often.

Which type of onions are the healthiest? Researchers from Cornell studied 11 onion varieties, and found that shallots and Western yellow onions were the healthiest for their phenolic and flavonoid content.

My favorite way to enjoy onions is to slice them really thin, squeeze some lemon juice on top and add a little salt. Sprinkling a few freshly washed cilantro leaves adds fragrance and flavor to this simple, quick salad, without which no dinner of mine is complete.

Here are some other ways to enjoy onions.

http://www.care2.com/greenliving/8-great-reasons-to-eat-more-onions.html#ixzz423VqWD1b

1. Rustic Caramelized Onion Tart By: Annie B. Bond

This French pizza is a savory specialty from Nice. While it calls for mild, tender Vidalia onionsone of the great pleasures of spring!you can use other yellow onions if Vidalias are unavailable and still end up with a deliciously satisfying meal.

Caramelizing the onions makes them richly sweet, and using frozen pizza dough makes this free-form tart so easy to make. Serve with a simple salad or side, and you have a great supper!

Rustic Caramelized Onion Tart Recipe

Serves 4
Ingredients:

1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil
2 large Vidalia or other sweet yellow onions, thinly sliced
Salt and freshly ground black pepper
1 frozen pizza dough, thawed
1/2 cup pitted and halved Niçoise olives

Directions:
1. Heat 2 tablespoons of the olive oil in a large skillet over medium-low heat. Add the onions, cover, and cook until softened, about 5 minutes. Season with salt and pepper to taste, reduce heat to low and continue to cook, stirring a few times, until the onions are very soft, golden brown, and caramelized, 30 to 40 minutes. Remove from the heat and allow to cool.

2. Punch the dough down. On a lightly floured work surface, roll out into a rectangular shape about 1/4 inch thick. Transfer to a lightly oiled baking sheet, cover with a cloth, and let rise in a warm place for 30 minutes. Meanwhile, preheat the oven to 400F.

3. Drizzle the dough with the remaining 2 tablespoons olive oil. Spread the onions on top and dot with the olives. Bake on the bottom oven rack until the crust is golden brown, 30 to 35 minutes. Let cool slightly cut into squares, and serve warm or at room temperature.

Adapted from Vegan Planet, by Robin Robertson (Harvard Common Press, 2003). Copyright (c) 2003 by Robin Robertson. Reprinted by permission of Harvard Common Press.
Adapted from Vegan Planet, by Robin Robertson (Harvard Common Press, 2003).

http://www.care2.com/greenliving/rustic-caramelized-onion-tart.html#ixzz42933AUBh

2. Herby White Sweet Potato Focaccia with Onions By: Chris Sosa

Yields: 1 18×13-inch sheet pan of focaccia

Ingredients

1½ pounds white sweet potato
5 tablespoons + 1 teaspoon kosher salt, divided
2 cups warm water (115 degrees Fahrenheit)
1 teaspoon granulated sugar
1 tablespoon dry active yeast
6 cups bread flour, plus more as needed
½ teaspoon freshly ground black pepper, divided
Nonstick spray
¼ cup grapeseed oil, divided
2 medium yellow onions, peeled and diced small (4 cups)
20 large cloves garlic, peeled and rough chopped (½ cup)
¼ cup fresh rosemary leaves, rough chopped
¼ cup fresh thyme leaves, rough chopped
¼ cup fresh oregano leaves, rough chopped

Directions

1. Adjust an oven rack to the upper middle position and preheat the oven to 325 degrees Fahrenheit.

2. Place ¼ cup of kosher salt in a pile in the center of a sheet tray and rest the sweet potato on top of the salt mound.

3. Place sheet tray in the oven and roast sweet potato for 2 hours.

4. Remove sheet tray from the oven. When the sweet potato is cool enough to handle, slice the sweet potato in half and scoop out flesh to fill 1½ packed cups roasted sweet potato. (Enjoy any leftover sweet potato as a delicious snack!)

5. In the bowl of a stand mixer, add warm water and sugar. Stir until sugar has dissolved. Add yeast and stir to combine. Let rest for 15 minutes, until mixture gets very foamy.

6. Add 1½ cups packed (warm, but not hot!) sweet potato, flour, 2 teaspoons of kosher salt, and ¼ teaspoon pepper to the bowl.

7. Spray the hook attachment with nonstick spray to coat and attach to mixer.

8. Mix on low for 5 minutes. Check on dough at this point. Scrape down sides of bowl if necessary. If dough is wet, add additional flour, 2 tablespoons at a time, until the flour absorbs the excess moisture. Mix for an additional 5 minutes until a smooth ball is formed.

9. In a large bowl, add 1 tablespoon of oil to coat the inside of the bowl. Transfer dough ball from stand mixer to the large oiled bowl and roll the doll around to coat the dough evenly with oil.

10. Cover the large bowl with plastic wrap and put the bowl in a warm place in your house. Let rest until the dough ball doubles in size, 45 minutes to 1 hour.

11. While bread is rising, make the onion garlic topping mixture.

12. Place a medium (3½ quart) sauce pan over medium-low heat and add 2 tablespoons oil, onion and 1½ teaspoons salt. Stir to combine and cover with a lid. Cook, stirring occasionally, for 15 minutes, until the onions are soft.

13. Remove lid and add garlic, chopped herbs and remaining ¼ teaspoon pepper. Stir and cook for an additional 5 to 8 minutes, until all the water evaporates and the onions start to caramelize. Remove from heat and let cool to room temperature.

14. Evenly coat the bottom and sides of an 18×13-inch sheet tray with remaining 1 tablespoon of oil.

15. Lightly dust a work space with some flour. Turn dough out onto workspace. Gently stretch the dough into a rectangular shape. (Photo below)

16. Transfer the rectangular dough into the oiled sheet tray. Using your fingertips, gently spread dough evenly to fill the sheet tray. Let rest, uncovered, for 20 minutes.
17. Preheat the oven to 400 degrees Fahrenheit.

18. Evenly sprinkle remaining ½ teaspoon salt over the dough.

19. Spread the onion / garlic / herb mixture evenly over the dough. Dot/ firmly press your fingertips into the entire surface of the dough to create small potholes in the dough. (Evenly space the potholes throughout the dough, about 1-inch apart from each other.)
Bake for 35 to 40 minutes, until the edges of the bread are golden brown. Remove from oven and allow to rest for 15 minutes before serving.

http://www.care2.com/greenliving/4-vegan-drought-friendly-recipes-you-should-try.html#ixzz4293LlBcu

3. Crispy Baked Onion Rings BY SALLY

This is how I make onion rings in the oven, not the fryer. They are crispy on the outside, tender on the inside without getting soggy. You won't even realize these onion rings are baked!

YIELD: SERVES 4

PREP TIME: 4-12 HOURS FOR SOAKING, 25 MINUTES FOR BREADING
TOTAL TIME: 4-12 HOURS + 55 MINUTES

Ingredients:

2 large sweet onions, cut into 1/2 inch slices
1 quart (950ml) low fat buttermilk1
4 egg whites
2/3 cup (85g) whole wheat flour (or all-purpose) (measured correctly)
3/4 cup (125g) ground cornmeal
1 cup (60g) panko bread crumbs2
3/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper
1/2 teaspoon paprika
Nonstick spray like PAM, olive oil spray, or coconut oil spray (found mine at Trader Joes)

Directions:

NOTE:At least 4 hours ahead of time, place the sliced onion rings into a large dish and pour buttermilk overtop. You don't have to drown the onions, just make sure they are somewhat submerged. Cover tightly and store in the refrigerator. In this step, you are soaking the onions, which will tenderize them. I strongly suggest soaking them for at least 12 hours for the best taste. I soaked mine overnight.

1. Once the onions have soaked, remove from the refrigerator. Set aside.

2. Preheat oven to 425°F (218°C). Line two large baking sheets with parchment paper or silicone baking mats.

3. In a medium bowl, beat the egg whites. Set aside.

4. In a large shallow dish (I used a pie dish), mix the whole wheat flour, cornmeal, bread crumbs, and the seasonings together until combined.

5. Remove each ring from the buttermilk and dip in egg whites. Immediately submerge in the bread crumb mixture, mixing around to coat the onion well. If the bread crumbs wont adhere, dip in egg whites and then the breading again. If you find you need more breading, make more.

6. Lay each breaded ring on the baking sheets in a single layer. You'll have two batches if your onions were quite large like mine. When all the rings are breaded, spray each with nonstick spray to "seal" the breading, which will prevent the breading from staying raw and allows it to bake onto the onion rings.

7. Bake each batch for 15 minutes, remove from the oven and flip each ring using tongs. Spray the other side with nonstick spray. Then bake for 15 more minutes. A note about bake time: all ovens are different! And everyone likes a different level of crispiness. I baked my onion rings in my oven for 30 minutes, rotating and flipping once, and they were perfectly brown and crisp. Just bake the rings until they reach your desired level of brownness.

8. Allow the onion rings to sit out for 10 minutes before digging in. Enjoy immediately.

Make ahead tip: Begin the night before by soaking your onions overnight in step 1. You can freeze baked onion rings for up to 2-3 months. Bake at 350°F (177°C) for 20 minutes or until warmed through.

Additional Notes: (1) Read above for why buttermilk is used and how to make your own at home. (2) Panko is a Japanese-style breadcrumb traditionally used as a coating for fried or baked foods. It's available in most major grocery stores near the stuffing. Panko is heavily preferred opposed to regular bread crumbs because they tend to stay crispier longer. You may buy seasoned or unseasoned and then add more/less seasonings to your breading if preferred. (3) Seasoning - you can flavor the breading with the seasonings listed or use more/less pepper, paprika, and salt. The recipe is written as if my breading was not seasoned. Some other seasonings to try? Lemon pepper and/or garlic powder. Whatever seasonings you prefer.

http://sallysbakingaddiction.com/2014/01/07/crispy-baked-onion-rings/

4. Homemade Pizza with Caramelized Onions, Blue Cheese and Thyme

By: Samantha, selected from Planet Green
By Jerry James Stone, Planet Green

Its no secret, we love pizza. In fact, Americans eat 350 slices of pizza every second! But now theres a reason to eat a lot more. You wont need any fancy Italian flour or your oven to reach 950 degrees. Heck, you dont even need a pizza stone. You just need to love pizza.

This recipe was created by Kevin Schuder, Executive Chef at Yield Wine Bar, to pair with a bottle of Valeriano from our featured green wine maker Jacuzzi Family Vineyards. Valeriano is like a big bloody steak (and this is coming from a vegetarian!). Its bold, structured and tannic with flavors of summer cherries, currants and leather. But its also quite balanced, so it pairs nicely with food. But youre going to need a strong dish like this pizza to stand next to the Valeriano.

The best part of a homemade pizza is that it can be a bit messy. It doesnt have to be a perfect circle. Mine have ranged from oval-shaped to hexagons. Circles are for quitters!

Next: The Pizza Dough

Inspired by the dough from Pizzeria Delfina in San Francisco, this recipe makes 3 12″ pizza crusts.

Ingredients

1/2 t. fresh yeast (or 1/2 t. active dry yeast)
3/4 t. extra-virgin olive oil
1 cup tepid water (you may need an extra teaspoon or two)
3 cups all-purpose flour (or imported Caputo 00′ flour if you feel fancy)
1 1/2 T. kosher salt

Directions

1. In a large mixing bowl add the water then whisk in the yeast and olive oil.

2. Let the mixture stand for a few minutes.

3. Add the flour, mix into a homogenous ball.

4. Cover the mixture with a damp towel and let stand for 20 minutes.

5. Knead in the salt thoroughly.

6. Separate into 3 equal portions, place on a floured tray and lightly cover with plastic wrap.

7. Let it sit at room temperature for 4 hours until it each ball has doubled in size.

Remember, you could also purchase dough from the supermarket (Trader Joes has a nice whole wheat pizza dough) or hit up your favorite local pizzeria!

Next: Toppings

The best part of homemade pizza is you can top it however you like. One of my favorites is jalapenos and pineapple. But we want to complement our featured wineValeriano from Jacuzzi Family Vineyards.

Ingredients

5 large red onions
4 T. canola oil
Blue cheese (we suggest a local cheese)
Fresh thyme (dried is okay too)
Kosher salt
Grated Parmesan Cheese (optional)
Red chile flakes (optional)

Directions

1. Julienne all the red onions.

2. Begin heating a large heavy-bottomed pot or dutch oven.

3. Add the oil and the onions, and gently stir to break them up and distribute the oil.

4. Turn the heat to low.

5. Cook down the onions for about 3 hours, stirring periodically to prevent from burning.

6. Salt to taste.

7. The onions must be cooled down before they are added to the pizza.

8. Break the blue cheese into large crumbles and set in a bowl.

9. Strip the thyme from its stems and set aside.

Next: Shaping and Baking the Pizza

Sheet pan or Baking Stone
Parchment Paper
Your risen, pillowy dough
The toppings

Directions

1. Heat the baking sheet on your ovens highest temperature for 30 minutes.

2. Line the backside of a sheet pan with a layer of parchment paper.

3. Shape the dough by tapping the center to deflate it. Stretch it by pressing it with your fingers away from the center.
4. Grab it along the edges and turn it like you would a steering wheel and let gravity stretch it for you.

5. The trick is to grab the very edge so it is not paper thin in the middle nor very thick at the edge.

6. Give the dough a final stretch with the back of your hands if the shape or thickness still needs some correction.

7. Set the unbaked crust on the parchment paper.

8. Top with a layer of the caramelized onions.

9. Quickly, open the oven, pull the rack out partway, and slide the pizza with the parchment onto the already hot pan or pizza-stone in the oven. Push it back and close the door.

10. After 5 minutes, add the blue cheese and the thyme. Bake it for another minute.

11. Enjoy!

http://www.care2.com/greenliving/homemade-pizza-with-c


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 4th March, 2016* by Darowil

*Gagesmom* has left Greg and is currently staying with a friend. The straw that broke the camels back was when Gage told her he was scared to go home. She has an application for an apartment in (with the financial assistance of her MIL) but she has found out she needs a co-signee for the lease - she is trying to contact her MIL. She is hoping to get into the old apartment this weekend to collect her stuff and Deuce.

*cmaliza* will be more interested in the Iditarod than us for 9-10 days. News from Thursdays doctor appointment not good. DH has major health problems which need decisions made but she has some health issues to deal with as well. And on top of it all DDIL has kidney stones as well as the ongoing morning sickness- baby seems fine though.

*kehinkle* has been unwell but she is know recovered. Still trucking.

*Mags'* DD who left her husband is visiting other family members on her way to Mags and DH. Has heard from her DH but has no intention of replying.

*Pacer* has been nominated for an award at work. Her DH is not well while waiting for gall bladder surgery - more complicated than normal as the stone has moved into his pancreas. Saw a gastroenterologist (who Mary was not impressed with) and surgery is now scheduled for 15th.

* Gwens* kitty was found dead, only about 3yo and no sign of injury etc and had not been ill.

*Sugarsugar's* DD has to get out of the house they are in as it has been sold. Cathy has no idea of Sarahs plans at this stage. Much as she loves them both she hopes it doesnt involve moving in with her. A friend of Cathys who had MND passed away aged only 52.

*Bulldog* has had a number of friends pass away recently. Bettys back is giving her a great deal of pain even with pain meds and Jim is getting slower and slower.

*Cashmeregma* caught up with her DSs and aunt - had a great time talking about her mother and learning all sorts of things about her she didnt know. Daralenes DH also had eye surgery done and seems to be recovering well - now busy working on the music for his visit to Scotland.

*Julie's* plumber thinks that the water meter she has the large bill for, may be an old one. Hopefully this may mean a smaller bill?

PHOTOS
6 - *Bonnie* - Photo frames
8 - *Fan* - Fan & Stu
11 - *Swedenme * - The Flying Scotsman
16 - *Cmaliza* - Iditarod 2016
26 - *OneApril* - Mia the smiling dog
29 - *Cmaliza* - Iditarod
31 - *Lurker* - The Aurora Borealis from Cumbria
32 - *Swedenme* - Aurora Borealis
34 - *Bonnie* - DH clearing snow
36 - *Kate* - Arran & Cumbrae / Luke
40 - *Pacer* - Matthew's horse drawing
43 - *Bubba* - Hot pad
44 - *Swedenme * - Sunrise
51 - *Caren* - Caren & family
56 - *Gwen* - Bulldog's dolls for Christmas Child boxes 
56 - *Swedenme* - Knitted basket (link)
58 - *Swedenme* - Beginnings of rope basket
62 - *Cmaliza* - Iditarod 
68 - *Fan* - Wedding photos
71 - *Pacer* - Matthew's yarn bowls & drawing
79 - *Budasha* - Downton Abbey
83 - *Poledra* - Moon
84- *Swedenme* - Mishka

RECIPES
21 - *Sam* - Contest-Winning White Chocolate Cheesecake 
53 - *Sam* - Peanut Clusters
66 - *Sam* - Crab pastas (2)
68 - *Sam* - Easter bunny (link)
79 - *Sam* - Acorn Squash Baked with Pineapple
79 - *Sam* - Alaska Baked Macaroni and Cheese
80 - *Sam* - Green smoothie waffles
84 - *Sam* - Oatmeal Nut Waffles Recipe

CRAFTS
1 - *Sam* - T-shirt yarn (link)
8 - *Sam* - A little bit of lace bath set (link)
11 - *Sorlenna* - Crochet orchids (link)
17 - *Lurker* - Stefan Pabst's 3D drawings (link)
53 - *Gwen* - How to make knitted edging (link)
59 - *Pacer* - Betty's doll pattern (link)
69 - *Sam* - Scarf/Bluebell hat (links)
80 - *Sam* - Arrowhead moebios cowl (link)
81 - *Sam* - Rubeus Shawl knitting pattern (link)
86 - *Sam* - Free men's socks pattern (link)

OTHERS
3 - *Cashmeregma* - GS singing - also on p.5 (link)
9 - *Gwen* - Zen teachings
9 - *Lurker* - Knitting helping (link )
21 - *Bonnie * - AB Steamtrain (link)
30 - *Sam* - Cyclists chased by an ostrich (link)
36 - *Sam* - Crown Roast of Pork Recipe 
75 - *Sam* - Golf (link)
75 - *TNS* - Message in a bottle (link)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks all for getting us started, will go back and check out this weeks recipes!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the start & summary. I'm going to see how the oven's working now--may make a sugar free jelly roll and will post the results...if it works. LOL


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, masala, both, sound good. Caren and Margaret thank you for summary.
Lazy day.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you for the opening and summary. I have also had my share of problems with Microsoft word. It can be so frustrating.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm having similar "fun" as The Wren had with his recipes. I spent an hour on the phone with my telephone provider earlier today because I have not been receiving my voice mail messages. Although he was very nice, I had a feeling he really did not know what he was doing and guess what? I'm still having the same problem! I have put in another call and am waiting for them to call back. So, I hope that our friend has found the lost recipes and he can relax. Meanwhile, I'm just going to enjoy the Tea Part. Hope the rest of you TParty folks are having a good time!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Home from mammogram.....all is good! Sydney had his teeth cleaned and tooth pulled and is doing fine; little groggy but again all is good. Sam thanks for the mens sock pattern at the end of last week's TP and for a great start of the new TP in spite of MS Word giving you headaches. Really appreciate your efforts along with the Summary Ladies and their work. DD is working tonight, DH is going to go hear a friend's band play not that he enjoys their brand of music but to give them support. I've begged off going as I don't like their music and am really tired. TTYL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Are you sure you are starting the tea party every 7 days Sam it sure seems to come round to a new starting quicker each week 
I like the sound of gluten free ginger pear bread . Think I will pass that recipe onto son and his wife on the understanding that they make me some to
All the sons birthdays will be coming up in a few weeks again , so it's time to get out some of my electrical paper weights as my youngest calls them and put them to use baking cakes


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We have our peanut butter cookies in the oven...first part mixed with chocolate chips (heaven), second part with M&Ms, third part with coconut (I like 'em!), and one with cranberries (in the oven now). Experiments are fun. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

So, the cookies are done. My order of Yum level is 1. chocolate chip, 2. coconut/cranberries tie, and 3. M&Ms. I'm not sure why the M&Ms fell to the bottom, but I think it's just a texture thing. 

Still haven't gotten to the jelly roll...I was going to make it, but then when I went to get the eggs out of the fridge, I saw he's bought a pie, so that's dessert covered.

Now I have to figure out what to fix for supper. It never ends. Ha ha

Last night I was working on knitting the models for the boot cuff patterns I'd written out (knew those models were gone, as I sold them), and today my tendonitis is flaring up again. Knitting cables with chunky yarn and a big needle is hard on the hands.

Hope all are well or mending, and as always, sending hugs & blessings.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is really mostly my own fault - i probably have 50 or 60 open documents on the cue right now. so i best do something with some of them before i add any more. when you get too many it stops working and puts everything on a cue - that listing shows up on the left side of the document screen - i think i have about 40 documents on that screen. once i get my printer set up i will print off some stitch patterns and a couple of dishrag patterns i want - that should help empty it out. these are all recipes left waiting for your perusal in the next several openings. actually my document file is never empty - i just keep adding to it as i go through my email. see how hard i work getting you wonderful reciopes. rotflmao ---- sam



purl2diva said:


> Thank you for the opening and summary. I have also had my share of problems with Microsoft word. It can be so frustrating.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought the pear bread sounded good too - will try it once fresh pears become available which is going to be a while. wonder if you could use canned pears? will look at the recipe again. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Are you sure you are starting the tea party every 7 days Sam it sure seems to come round to a new starting quicker each week
> I like the sound of gluten free ginger pear bread . Think I will pass that recipe onto son and his wife on the understanding that they make me some to
> All the sons birthdays will be coming up in a few weeks again , so it's time to get out some of my electrical paper weights as my youngest calls them and put them to use baking cakes


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think the one with cranberries will be outstanding. i have made cookies using the chcoclate chip recipe but used cranberries in place of the chips - i was the only one that liked them but i thought they were wonderful. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> We have our peanut butter cookies in the oven...first part mixed with chocolate chips (heaven), second part with M&Ms, third part with coconut (I like 'em!), and one with cranberries (in the oven now). Experiments are fun. :mrgreen:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks again Sam for the recipes and the summary ladies. I have caught up a bit. I already posted, on the last KAP but will repeat it again. I am wondering if Mishka's behavior may be related to back or leg pain or an arthritic shoulder. This is how we discovered Molly's bad knee and her arthritis, as this was how she behaved. It was also how we discovered that she had diabetes. Any change in behavior, esp. not liking to go for walks, would make me think that something is physically wrong. Perhaps a vet visit just to be sure would be in order.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think the one with cranberries will be outstanding. i have made cookies using the chcoclate chip recipe but used cranberries in place of the chips - i was the only one that liked them but i thought they were wonderful. --- sam


The cranberries were a suggestion from DD's BFF, so we made them for her to try as well. She should be by later tonight to pick up her share.

The ginger pear bread sounds good to me as well, but I wouldn't use canned pears unless I could find some in just water--they put extra sugar in the syrup, which for me, ruins it. I love fresh pears. I used to make bread with baby food pears, also, as that is just pear puree with nothing added. Worked really well!


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Well I was able to keep up with last week's TP, and already on to this weeks.
Thanks for all the recipes Sam, will have to read them more closely to find which ones I will save.
Thanks to the ladies for the summary, although I didn't need it this week.
Pacer I enjoy Matthew's drawings, the horse is coming to life so well. I also found his yarn bowls very much. Sorry your DH still does not have a definite date for his surgery.
Bonnie I live in a small town (Napanee) on the 401 corridor about half way between Toronto and Montreal.
I think it was Mags7 who was asking about Mary Maxim Canada having T-shirt yarn, I received an email from them today about it.
Mel take care of yourself and Gage, glad things are looking good about the apartment.
Prayers to those in need and HUGS to all.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Just popping in for a few minutes as I am dozing off while reading. I have my thoughts on Mishka's behavior as well. I wonder if Mishka senses something wrong with someone in the house and wants to stay close to them. I have seen this before with pets and owners.

DH's procedure on Tuesday was moved back a few hours so now we have to be at the hospital at 1PM instead of 10 AM. I will settle for that as I will work 1/2 day on that day. I am scheduled to check in for jury duty on March 22nd which leaves me feeling a bit nervous since DH will not be well yet at that date. He is scheduled for surgery on April 11th so anything can still happen over these precious weeks.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Checking in to get my notices. Thanks for another great week, and for the summaries, Sam and ladies!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Checking and marking my spot.&#128077;


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks as always Sam and ladies.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I did finish Aurora's afghan but don't remember if I told y'all that. Anyway, I did get a few pictures the other morning when she came at O'dark thirty and had brought it with her. Sadly, I don't have the necessary cord to allow them to transfer from phone to computer. I'll just have to wait until I get to Defiance in August. Sorry.

We did the last major IEP conference for Tim's last year of public school today. There will be one more shorter meeting next week to conclude all the official, legal paperwork and formal evaluations for next year's goals for him. The prom is coming in about 6 weeks; he has told me that I must have a new dress for it because my church clothes are ''just not suitable for wearing to the prom, Gram.'' lolol 

In digging through the stash (which seems to be growing even though I haven't bought any yarn in several years) for the rug yarns which gave me poison ivy almost 2 years ago, I found another batch of such yarns in brighter colors to use to make the bath/shower mat for Paula's (DD#1) house.

I've also found 1/2 of a sock I want to get finished and on to the other half of the pair. I may come across a number of yarns for the swap table this summer. Who knows what lurks in the dark recesses of that corner across from my computer table?

Have a good evening /morning, y'all. I will try to get back later, but it has already been a rather long day with the child's coming at 5:30 this morning.

Take care,

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kate, what a wonderful photo of Luke. What a good looker he is and such a gorgeous smile. Your whole family is quite good looking.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

grandma sherry said:


> Well I was able to keep up with last week's TP, and already on to this weeks.
> Thanks for all the recipes Sam, will have to read them more closely to find which ones I will save.
> Thanks to the ladies for the summary, although I didn't need it this week.
> Pacer I enjoy Matthew's drawings, the horse is coming to life so well. I also found his yarn bowls very much. Sorry your DH still does not have a definite date for his surgery.
> ...


I have 2 uncles by marriage that are from Napanee. Small world. They both married my aunts and one lived in Scarborough and the other in Markham.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

OneApril, sure shows that dogs are happy. Agreed, that is quite a smile.

Just saw the picture of Caitlin. What a beauty!!!! :thumbup: Think she is just gorgeous.

Love Matthew's drawing of the horse. It is amazing how his talent just shines through. Wonderful. Oooh just saw it has progressed even more. Wow, just great. Love the yarn bowls he made. Quite the artist. Those are wonderful and love the colors he chose.

Bubba, that was a really lovely hotbed. :thumbup: 

Poledra, great shot of the moon.

The program for the sky, planets, stars, etc., shows them even when it is cloudy. It is generated a different way. Let's face it, if you can hold the phone toward the floor and it shows the planets and star formations on the other side of the world, a few clouds won't keep it from working, so even when it is cloudy you can watch the sky. Truly amazing.

Oh yes, I saw the post about the elastic waistband tape with buttons and ordered some. Thank you Bonnie. I miss so much on here but saw that one. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love cranberries too and usually have a bag in the pantry. 


thewren said:


> i think the one with cranberries will be outstanding. i have made cookies using the chcoclate chip recipe but used cranberries in place of the chips - i was the only one that liked them but i thought they were wonderful. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Grrrrrrr....just realised that i had twisted my yarn 5 rows back 200_ stitches each row.....tink, tink, tink, tink, tink........refuse to totally frog. My focus is way off the past couple of days. TTYL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam and everyone, just finished the last 6 pages of last week. 
Julie, so goes the water saga, hopefully it will be a lot less then than expected, but only time will tell, once they figure out what is what. 
Mel, I'm glad you are feeling stronger, one day at a time, and you will be fine. It will be good to get Deuce with you. Well, if he wants you back together, he knows he has work to do, so maybe he'll step up and do it, but I would definitely keep doing what you need to and if it works out in the end, so be it. 
Mary, you have certainly had the run a round from the medical community, I'd be a lot more than frustrated for sure. 
I hope that they all get their peas in a row so that you don't have anymore episodes like that. Great that the doc, although sounds a bit of a ditz, has gotten on the ball right away to get DH into surgery. 
Joy, guitar lessons are a lot of fun, I was doing Eric Clapton "Before you accuse me", and having a lot of fun playing, next week I get a new song since I nailed that one in two weeks. 
I know that there was something else I wanted to comment on, but CRAFT has struck. 
Marla and I got our hair done today, then met up with the knitting group ladies at Hobby Lobby, Marla and I were very good, didn't need anything/ didn't buy anything, then we all went to eat Chinese for lunch and home. 
Well, now that I've written a book, I think I'll go get caught up on here.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, good for you nailing song in 2 weeks. I learned to play so I could play Joan Baez songs. Now fool around with ocarina. Like your new red hair.
Daralene, if it stops raining I'll try it. Heck may even try in the house. Right now late with dinner,


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I did finish Aurora's afghan but don't remember if I told y'all that. Anyway, I did get a few pictures the other morning when she came at O'dark thirty and had brought it with her. Sadly, I don't have the necessary cord to allow them to transfer from phone to computer. I'll just have to wait until I get to Defiance in August. Sorry.
> 
> We did the last major IEP conference for Tim's last year of public school today. There will be one more shorter meeting next week to conclude all the official, legal paperwork and formal evaluations for next year's goals for him. The prom is coming in about 6 weeks; he has told me that I must have a new dress for it because my church clothes are ''just not suitable for wearing to the prom, Gram.'' lolol
> 
> ...


 So are you looking at prom dresses?
It's exciting for Tim, I'm sure he'll have a wonderful time, and you too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Grrrrrrr....just realised that i had twisted my yarn 5 rows back 200_ stitches each row.....tink, tink, tink, tink, tink........refuse to totally frog. My focus is way off the past couple of days. TTYL


Glad you noticed it after only 5 rows though instead of 15. 
It's been that kind of week.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, good for you nailing song in 2 weeks. I learned to play so I could play Joan Baez songs. Now fool around with ocarina. Like your new red hair.
> Daralene, if it stops raining I'll try it. Heck may even try in the house. Right now late with dinner,


The ocarina is a cool instrument, definitely interesting to play, I'm sure. 
Thank you, the purple was just too dark for me, I like my reds and so does DH.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i never thought of baby food - wonder if that would work in this recipe? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> The cranberries were a suggestion from DD's BFF, so we made them for her to try as well. She should be by later tonight to pick up her share.
> 
> The ginger pear bread sounds good to me as well, but I wouldn't use canned pears unless I could find some in just water--they put extra sugar in the syrup, which for me, ruins it. I love fresh pears. I used to make bread with baby food pears, also, as that is just pear puree with nothing added. Worked really well!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have several skeins of the tshirt yarn - it's a digbat to knit with. have some more coming - trying to get a purse made for heidi - maybe one for heather. it's going to be interesting since you get no say in what they send - it's whats in the storehouse at the time. you should get som ejust for fun. --- sam



grandma sherry said:


> Well I was able to keep up with last week's TP, and already on to this weeks.
> Thanks for all the recipes Sam, will have to read them more closely to find which ones I will save.
> Thanks to the ladies for the summary, although I didn't need it this week.
> Pacer I enjoy Matthew's drawings, the horse is coming to life so well. I also found his yarn bowls very much. Sorry your DH still does not have a definite date for his surgery.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a month away mary - in my book that is unacceptable and i would be raising h--- in the doctors office like crazy. --- sam



pacer said:


> Just popping in for a few minutes as I am dozing off while reading. I have my thoughts on Mishka's behavior as well. I wonder if Mishka senses something wrong with someone in the house and wants to stay close to them. I have seen this before with pets and owners.
> 
> DH's procedure on Tuesday was moved back a few hours so now we have to be at the hospital at 1PM instead of 10 AM. I will settle for that as I will work 1/2 day on that day. I am scheduled to check in for jury duty on March 22nd which leaves me feeling a bit nervous since DH will not be well yet at that date. He is scheduled for surgery on April 11th so anything can still happen over these precious weeks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks good ladies. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, just finished the last 6 pages of last week.
> Julie, so goes the water saga, hopefully it will be a lot less then than expected, but only time will tell, once they figure out what is what.
> Mel, I'm glad you are feeling stronger, one day at a time, and you will be fine. It will be good to get Deuce with you. Well, if he wants you back together, he knows he has work to do, so maybe he'll step up and do it, but I would definitely keep doing what you need to and if it works out in the end, so be it.
> Mary, you have certainly had the run a round from the medical community, I'd be a lot more than frustrated for sure.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, just finished the last 6 pages of last week.
> Julie, so goes the water saga, hopefully it will be a lot less then than expected, but only time will tell, once they figure out what is what.
> Mel, I'm glad you are feeling stronger, one day at a time, and you will be fine. It will be good to get Deuce with you. Well, if he wants you back together, he knows he has work to do, so maybe he'll step up and do it, but I would definitely keep doing what you need to and if it works out in the end, so be it.
> Mary, you have certainly had the run a round from the medical community, I'd be a lot more than frustrated for sure.
> ...


The red looks good, Kaye Jo! Although the green was certainly interesting. 
Hopefully we come to a resolution shortly!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

next time you might make these. --- sam

Cranberry Walnut Oatmeal Raisin Cookies

Time needed: 15 min preparation + 15 min cooking

Makes 3 dozen

Ingredients

3 old fashioned oats
1 C. flour 
½ tsp. baking powder
½ tsp. baking soda
1 tsp. salt
1 tsp. cinnamon
1 ½ sticks butter, softened
1 C. dark brown sugar
½ C. sugar
2 eggs
½ C. toasted walnuts, chopped
½ C. dried cranberries
½ C. raisins

Directions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

1. In a bowl, combine oats, flour, baking powder, baking soda, salt, and cinnamon; set aside.

2. In a separate large bowl, use a mixer to cream together butter, brown sugar, and white sugar until fluffy.

3. Beat in eggs and vanilla until incorporated.

4. Add in oat mixture and stir well.

5. Add walnuts, cranberries, and raisins.

6. Dollop spoonfuls onto a baking sheet and bake for 12 to 15 minutes until golden brown.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/cranberry_walnut_oatmeal_raisin_cookies.htm



Sorlenna said:


> The cranberries were a suggestion from DD's BFF, so we made them for her to try as well. She should be by later tonight to pick up her share.
> 
> The ginger pear bread sounds good to me as well, but I wouldn't use canned pears unless I could find some in just water--they put extra sugar in the syrup, which for me, ruins it. I love fresh pears. I used to make bread with baby food pears, also, as that is just pear puree with nothing added. Worked really well!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I've never been to that part of Ontario but have lots of relatives between Toronto & Owen Sound.



grandma sherry said:


> Well I was able to keep up with last week's TP, and already on to this weeks.
> Thanks for all the recipes Sam, will have to read them more closely to find which ones I will save.
> Thanks to the ladies for the summary, although I didn't need it this week.
> Pacer I enjoy Matthew's drawings, the horse is coming to life so well. I also found his yarn bowls very much. Sorry your DH still does not have a definite date for his surgery.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love cranberries too and usually have a bag in the pantry.


I like them too but just eat them as is, I should put them in cookies. I'm sure I'll be making some when GD comes next week so will have to do that


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

This will maybe be the next ones with GD.if I can get her to agree to anything but chocolate chip.



thewren said:


> next time you might make these. --- sam
> 
> Cranberry Walnut Oatmeal Raisin Cookies
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks Sam & the summary ladies. Lots of interesting choices as always.

KAye the new do looks great.

The ladies night was fun, got to visit with several people I don't see too often. There was a fashion show & they were selling the clothes but I didn't buy, I saw a nice blouse but by the time they added taxes & shipping it was $146, much more than I'm willing to spend unless it was something truly special & it wasn't 
They we're several nice appetizers & wine for those who wanted it.
Well, must get off to bed


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks again Sam for the recipes and the summary ladies. I have caught up a bit. I already posted, on the last KAP but will repeat it again. I am wondering if Mishka's behavior may be related to back or leg pain or an arthritic shoulder. This is how we discovered Molly's bad knee and her arthritis, as this was how she behaved. It was also how we discovered that she had diabetes. Any change in behavior, esp. not liking to go for walks, would make me think that something is physically wrong. Perhaps a vet visit just to be sure would be in order.


Thank you . I wondered if something was wrong with her and have been watching her move . She runs round the house and garden as if she is a puppy still spinning round and round , and she is eating well . But I think maybe an expert opinion is needed . It will be fun getting her in the car as that is also something she is refusing to do lately


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Home from mammogram.....all is good! Sydney had his teeth cleaned and tooth pulled and is doing fine; little groggy but again all is good. Sam thanks for the mens sock pattern at the end of last week's TP and for a great start of the new TP in spite of MS Word giving you headaches. Really appreciate your efforts along with the Summary Ladies and their work. DD is working tonight, DH is going to go hear a friend's band play not that he enjoys their brand of music but to give them support. I've begged off going as I don't like their music and am really tired. TTYL


Glad the mammogram all went well, always a relief when it's all clear. I hope you didn't get mangled too much! Enjoy your peaceful evening and have an early night.
Sydney will be beautiful with his new smile, that's another good job over.
Thanks to Sam and all the ladies for another opening. I need to go back and go through the recipes properly later on. 
We had a beautiful sunny spring day yesterday and I got all enthusiastic in the garden. I'm hoping to do more today but so far there's no sign of any sun. Can you tell I'm a "fair weather gardener"?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I will take some photos today of the bulbs growing up through the winter's ground. Spring sure is sure coming early! It will be nice to have some pretty colors around the house.

Had a very long day today doing some brain melds of what I've been doing the past 4 months to start the turn over of the projects. It will be another 3 or more weeks since the main person will be out for a week and then I'll be off for Spring break so still some time to before I'm retired again (although there was some talk about my coming on to a very different project there - sounds intriguing, but it will do into the summer and that's not what I want to do.

Love to all - CashmereGma - I can't wait to try out that app...we were talking over our kids' grade school for their 50th birthday party with DD and DGS and he was looking up at the stars and moon and was asking about constellations - I'll need all the help I can get to keep up with that seven year old!! Thanks.

Mary - hope things start going better. I was frustrated with what our DD recently went through too as the process seemed to be so protracted. I hope this isn't indicative of what's to be our collective experiences with health care.

Mel -- keep strong dear friend; glad you have a support system to help you and Gage.

Love the idea of some oatmeal cookies. I really should use up some of the sultanas, raisins, cherries and Craisins that have been in the pantry for a while--could have some interesting cookies as a result.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just popping in. 
Can't find our modem so stuck on the phone which is too small for me to use all the time. Will try to see if the iPad will cooperate when things settle down. 
It's going to be a few months before the major stuff here is done but I di like it. 
As Maryanne has posted on Facebook that she is in hospital with her depression I can put it here. She crashed the same day we moved. Coincidence? I don't think so. Haven't been to see her other drop clothes off. 
A psychologist who specialises in Aspergers said that she believed that the issues were more related to habit than depression so we need to break the cycle. Which we seemed to have done. As I had felt the same this was really helpful to me. And our GP was extremely impressed so she has been onboard. Unfortunately it has been taken out her hands at this stage. But we are still not seeing much of her or making a big deal of things. 
Prayers would sure be welcome for her and that David and I stay sane over the next few months.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks all for getting us started, will go back and check out this weeks recipes!


Me too..... I have just arrived!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just popping in.
> Can't find our modem so stuck on the phone which is too small for me to use all the time. Will try to see if the iPad will cooperate when things settle down.
> It's going to be a few months before the major stuff here is done but I di like it.
> As Maryanne has posted on Facebook that she is in hospital with her depression I can put it here. She crashed the same day we moved. Coincidence? I don't think so. Haven't been to see her other drop clothes off.
> ...


Prayers coming for everyone!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Me too..... I have just arrived!


That is getting late, even for you Cathy! Late in the day I mean, hows things?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is getting late, even for you Cathy! Late in the day I mean, hows things?


Hi, it is late for me.. 11pm. Had visitors tonight for a while so just didnt have a chance. I had Serena for a few hours this afternoon.... good fun again. She was a good girl and very chatty. 

It was cooler today around 24c and quite gloomy looking... no sun.

Hope you are doing well.... So did the plumber think there was a leak or not.... I would have thought the Water Board would have sent one of thier plumbers... maybe he was... Anyway I hope this all gets sorted very soon for you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Just popping in.
> Can't find our modem so stuck on the phone which is too small for me to use all the time. Will try to see if the iPad will cooperate when things settle down.
> It's going to be a few months before the major stuff here is done but I di like it.
> As Maryanne has posted on Facebook that she is in hospital with her depression I can put it here. She crashed the same day we moved. Coincidence? I don't think so. Haven't been to see her other drop clothes off.
> ...


Oh dear, sorry to hear that Maryanne is in hospital. Thinking of you and yes please do try and stay sane. Hopefully the psychologist can give you all strategies to help her cope with everything.

Glad you are happy with the house.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I liked your anecdote about the use of black pepper giving you hair on your chest..it brought a chuckle. I remember Mom telling me burnt toast would give me a nice singing voice. Boy was I gullible..ha ..I also liked your different onion recipes especially the baked onion rings which I will definately try..Thank You for your recipes and your update about the family..interesting reading.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I liked your anecdote about the use of black pepper giving you hair on your chest..it brought a chuckle. I remember Mom telling me burnt toast would give me a nice singing voice. Boy was I gullible..ha ..I also liked your different onion recipes especially the baked onion rings which I will definately try..Thank You for your recipes and your update about the family..interesting reading.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Maryanne is in the hospital. Prayers for all of you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just popping in.
> Can't find our modem so stuck on the phone which is too small for me to use all the time. Will try to see if the iPad will cooperate when things settle down.
> It's going to be a few months before the major stuff here is done but I di like it.
> As Maryanne has posted on Facebook that she is in hospital with her depression I can put it here. She crashed the same day we moved. Coincidence? I don't think so. Haven't been to see her other drop clothes off.
> ...


Sorry to hear that Maryanne is unwell, but glad that you know what you are doing. Keeping all of you in my thoughts.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jonibee said:


> I liked your anecdote about the use of black pepper giving you hair on your chest..it brought a chuckle. I remember Mom telling me burnt toast would give me a nice singing voice. Boy was I gullible..ha ..I also liked your different onion recipes especially the baked onion rings which I will definately try..Thank You for your recipes and your update about the family..interesting reading.


My DB says the smell of his childhood is burnt toast! In the days before toasters my poor mum inevitably burnt it as she dashed about in the morning getting everything organised. I well remember the sound of the knife scraping the burnt bits off into the sink, no room for waste then!

Also my dad used to sing "Swannee River" to me and it was years before I learned that his words were not the correct ones!

My Dad's version.......
"Way down upon the Swannee River,
Where I fell in
Trying to catch a baggie minnow
In a Heinz condensed milk tin!"


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> OneApril, sure shows that dogs are happy. Agreed, that is quite a smile.
> 
> Just saw the picture of Caitlin. What a beauty!!!! :thumbup: Think she is just gorgeous.
> 
> ...


Oh NO. It was late at night when I typed that or at least I was really tired. I see I said hotbed instead of hot pad. :XD: :XD: :XD: I'm thinking I made a typo and spell check thought they were helping me out. I know we aren't the type to be posting pictures of hotbeds. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Grrrrrrr....just realised that i had twisted my yarn 5 rows back 200_ stitches each row.....tink, tink, tink, tink, tink........refuse to totally frog. My focus is way off the past couple of days. TTYL


OH No!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, good for you nailing song in 2 weeks. I learned to play so I could play Joan Baez songs. Now fool around with ocarina. Like your new red hair.
> Daralene, if it stops raining I'll try it. Heck may even try in the house. Right now late with dinner,


You can do it when it's raining or snowing and even daytime in the bright sunlight. It is not generated by the weather. Not sure if it is satellite or not. I just saw the International Space Station and the Hubble Space Satellite again on the other side of the world by pointing the phone at the floor in my upstairs bathroom. I also just saw Saturn and Mars in the daylight on this program, but to look at the sky you can't see it. Wait a minute, it's raining where you are. You can do it, but just that you sure don't get rain very often. Flowers will bloom for sure

I see that you can also get Skyview for iPads and iPods.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I will take some photos today of the bulbs growing up through the winter's ground. Spring sure is sure coming early! It will be nice to have some pretty colors around the house.
> 
> Had a very long day today doing some brain melds of what I've been doing the past 4 months to start the turn over of the projects. It will be another 3 or more weeks since the main person will be out for a week and then I'll be off for Spring break so still some time to before I'm retired again (although there was some talk about my coming on to a very different project there - sounds intriguing, but it will do into the summer and that's not what I want to do.
> 
> ...


This job sure is dragging on. I'm sure it was fun for a while, rewarding, and challenging but you rose to the occasion. They would have been in a fix for sure if you hadn't helped. 
It will definitely be fun as you can see the constellations drawn and named in the LL corner. There are little symbols you can click on at the bottom of the screen and then it shows you the trajectories. Mentioned that before but not that you click on the symbols. You can also show him that the stars and planets are still there in the daytime and sometimes just below the horizon or on the other side of the world.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you for the summary.:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Sam, thank you for the recipes. What a resource. It does seem to be a lot of work but thank you for all you do in so many ways.

Gwen, so glad Sydney is doing well after his teeth procedure. So sorry to hear about your kitty. Heartbreaking for sure. Big Hugs. Yay!!! on the mammogram being clear.:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Sam, do hope you are feeing a little better and perhaps they brought you home some of the food you were hoping to have. Not nice to have to miss that but I'm assuming Heidi made her decision based on how you have been feeling. I know it will be wonderful to be able to sit and knit with Ellen when you feel well enough. How lovely of you to be knitting purses for your daughters. Well one for now and maybe another. T-shirt yarn - must look that up.

Sorlenna, so interesting to hear about your knitting projects and baking adventures. Like it that you rated the cookies. Interesting that chocolate chip still stayed on top.

Swedenme, I agree that the weeks are just flying by. Can't believe it some weeks.

It looks like Skyview can be used on a computer too for those who don't have iPhones. Not sure if that is the same as with the phone you can point it at what you want to see. Here is a link that shows you what it looks like and some reviews also:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/skyview-free-explore-universe/id413936865?mt=8

Pacer, bad timing on jury duty. Hope one of the boys could be home with DH just to make sure he doesn't do anything he shouldn't or help him if needed. I saw a copy of your post in another and it mentioned Bella was back in the hospital. How is she??? Poor little dear who seems to have known mostly pain and suffering, but thankfully is also loved.

OH Joy, too funny about Tim telling you that you needed prom appropriate clothes. :XD: :XD: Guess you will just have to buy yourself something pretty. :wink: That is if you can find time.

Poledra, love the new hairdos and hearing of your adventures. Looks like Marla got some green highlighting, speaking of adventures and also being adventurous. So great that you are learning to play the guitar!!!

Bonnie, glad you had a lovely ladies' night out and agree that over $100 for a blouse is quite a lot, but fun I'm sure.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Just popping in.
> Can't find our modem so stuck on the phone which is too small for me to use all the time. Will try to see if the iPad will cooperate when things settle down.
> It's going to be a few months before the major stuff here is done but I di like it.
> As Maryanne has posted on Facebook that she is in hospital with her depression I can put it here. She crashed the same day we moved. Coincidence? I don't think so. Haven't been to see her other drop clothes off.
> ...


Sending lots of healing thoughts for Maryanne. I know what you're going through, been there done that with DS#2. I've just had DGD staying with me for a few days who has dropped out of university with depression and anxiety. So hard to help them, they have to do it in their own time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Just popping in.
> Can't find our modem so stuck on the phone which is too small for me to use all the time. Will try to see if the iPad will cooperate when things settle down.
> It's going to be a few months before the major stuff here is done but I di like it.
> As Maryanne has posted on Facebook that she is in hospital with her depression I can put it here. She crashed the same day we moved. Coincidence? I don't think so. Haven't been to see her other drop clothes off.
> ...


So much going on in your lives all at once and it is a lot of stress, even if some of it is good stress. Sad to hear about Maryanne and the depression she is suffering from. It is a terrible thing to have and it sounds like you are doing the right things with professional help. Of course prayers are on the way for her. I hope your house turns out to be even better than you dreamed. I know it isn't easy to do renovations but may it be your dream home when finished. Healing wishes for your DD.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> Sending lots of healing thoughts for Maryanne. I know what you're going through, been there done that with DS#2. I've just had DGD staying with me for a few days who has dropped out of university with depression and anxiety. So hard to help them, they have to do it in their own time.


Hope your DS#2 is better now and sorry to hear about your DGD. Healing wishes for her too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, it is late for me.. 11pm. Had visitors tonight for a while so just didnt have a chance. I had Serena for a few hours this afternoon.... good fun again. She was a good girl and very chatty.
> 
> It was cooler today around 24c and quite gloomy looking... no sun.
> 
> Hope you are doing well.... So did the plumber think there was a leak or not.... I would have thought the Water Board would have sent one of thier plumbers... maybe he was... Anyway I hope this all gets sorted very soon for you.


Glad you had fun with DGD. So cute that she was chatty. Aren't they wonderful!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> My DB says the smell of his childhood is burnt toast! In the days before toasters my poor mum inevitably burnt it as she dashed about in the morning getting everything organised. I well remember the sound of the knife scraping the burnt bits off into the sink, no room for waste then!
> 
> Also my dad used to sing "Swannee River" to me and it was years before I learned that his words were not the correct ones!
> 
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Not sure if I mentioned it or not Bonnie, but I have ordered the waistband elastic with the buttons and buttonholes. Never knew this even existed. Thank you so much!!!!

Off to knit socks.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just saw this on KP and love it. Link on Ravelry:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/emiliana

Here is the gorgeous one on KP:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-393049-1.html


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks all for getting us started, will go back and check out this weeks recipes!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh NO. It was late at night when I typed that or at least I was really tired. I see I said hotbed instead of hot pad. :XD: :XD: :XD: I'm thinking I made a typo and spell check thought they were helping me out. I know we aren't the type to be posting pictures of hotbeds. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


It gave me a big chuckle 😄


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i never thought of baby food - wonder if that would work in this recipe? --- sam


I may just try it, now I have a working oven again! I was wondering if regular flour is okay as well, since I don't need to worry about gluten.

DD and did talk about oatmeal with cranberries and walnuts (not crazy about raisins, though, so likely omitting those) for a next thing. That recipe looks similar to the one I use.

Sending good thoughts to Maryanne. Depression is a beast and hope she feels stronger soon.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

KateB said:


> My DB says the smell of his childhood is burnt toast! In the days before toasters my poor mum inevitably burnt it as she dashed about in the morning getting everything organised. I well remember the sound of the knife scraping the burnt bits off into the sink, no room for waste then!
> 
> Also my dad used to sing "Swannee River" to me and it was years before I learned that his words were not the correct ones!
> 
> ...


Your Dads' version brought a laugh from within..thanks for sharing...ha


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just saw this on KP and love it. Link on Ravelry:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/emiliana
> 
> Here is the gorgeous one on KP:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-393049-1.html


 :thumbup: Gorgeous! I love playing with mosaic knitting.

Kate, I laughed out loud at your dad's song--that's great!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, just finished the last 6 pages of last week.
> Julie, so goes the water saga, hopefully it will be a lot less then than expected, but only time will tell, once they figure out what is what.
> Mel, I'm glad you are feeling stronger, one day at a time, and you will be fine. It will be good to get Deuce with you. Well, if he wants you back together, he knows he has work to do, so maybe he'll step up and do it, but I would definitely keep doing what you need to and if it works out in the end, so be it.
> Mary, you have certainly had the run a round from the medical community, I'd be a lot more than frustrated for sure.
> ...


I like both hairstyles and colours


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Home from mammogram.....all is good! Sydney had his teeth cleaned and tooth pulled and is doing fine; little groggy but again all is good. Sam thanks for the mens sock pattern at the end of last week's TP and for a great start of the new TP in spite of MS Word giving you headaches. Really appreciate your efforts along with the Summary Ladies and their work. DD is working tonight, DH is going to go hear a friend's band play not that he enjoys their brand of music but to give them support. I've begged off going as I don't like their music and am really tired. TTYL


Glad that all is well for both you and Sydney


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> You can do it when it's raining or snowing and even daytime in the bright sunlight. It is not generated by the weather. Not sure if it is satellite or not. I just saw the International Space Station and the Hubble Space Satellite again on the other side of the world by pointing the phone at the floor in my upstairs bathroom. I also just saw Saturn and Mars in the daylight on this program, but to look at the sky you can't see it. Wait a minute, it's raining where you are. You can do it, but just that you sure don't get rain very often. Flowers will bloom for sure
> 
> I see that you can also get Skyview for iPads and iPods.


Weren't you talking a out getting a telescope for your birthday or anniversary? Did you get it?
It was beautiful & clear when I was out last night with the dog near midnight, could see the big & little dipper easily, I can always find them as well as Orions belt. There were even northern lights last night but nit the really colorful ones. We haven't had them so much this winter, maybe because its not been so cold as usual.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Glad the mammogram all went well, always a relief when it's all clear. I hope you didn't get mangled too much! Enjoy your peaceful evening and have an early night.
> Sydney will be beautiful with his new smile, that's another good job over.
> Thanks to Sam and all the ladies for another opening. I need to go back and go through the recipes properly later on.
> We had a beautiful sunny spring day yesterday and I got all enthusiastic in the garden. I'm hoping to do more today but so far there's no sign of any sun. Can you tell I'm a "fair weather gardener"?? :lol: :lol:


IT has been another nice day up here today but still way to wet to get anything done in the garden . I'm hoping to get into the front garden as long as it stays dry this week


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, sorry to hear that Maryanne is in hospital. Thinking of you and yes please do try and stay sane. Hopefully the psychologist can give you all strategies to help her cope with everything.
> 
> Glad you are happy with the house.


Sorry to hear about your daughter Margaret . I hope she is feeling better soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jonibee said:


> I liked your anecdote about the use of black pepper giving you hair on your chest..it brought a chuckle. I remember Mom telling me burnt toast would give me a nice singing voice. Boy was I gullible..ha ..I also liked your different onion recipes especially the baked onion rings which I will definately try..Thank You for your recipes and your update about the family..interesting reading.


And my mother told me burnt toast would make my hair curl , so I ate it all up think I would have tried anything to stop her putting rags in my hair to make ringlets


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, glad the mammogram was all clear

Margaret, hope Maryann is better soon,it's good the doctors seem to have a plan to make things better. Hope the settling into the new place goes quickly, I don't envy you having to go through renovations. I remember going through that 3 times while still living with my parents, seemed like there was sawdust in the food for years, lol. Not my idea of fun

Angela, hope your GD is better soon, unfortunately, it does seem like that sort of thing is hereditary, 

Kate, your Dads version if Swanee River is too funny, he must be the son of your famous Gran with all the interesting sayings!

Daralene, what a lovely shawl. Is that your next project? 
I saw the "hotbed" comment & was going to go back & look at the photo list as I thought I had missed something.

Sonja, I hope you can discover what's bothering Miska, I have heard of pets wanting to stay near someone who was sick so maybe she's worrying about your DH. Maybe she can tell he's not well?

It's+2C/35F here this morning but as Kate would say, it's blowing a hooley, have I got that right? & very cloudy. 
I had to get the baby gate out yesterday to keep Kimber in the porch, she ran in ahead of me & right into the kitchen leaving a trail if mud. It would be so nice if we could get from winter to spring & skip mud season.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just popping in.
> Can't find our modem so stuck on the phone which is too small for me to use all the time. Will try to see if the iPad will cooperate when things settle down.
> It's going to be a few months before the major stuff here is done but I di like it.
> As Maryanne has posted on Facebook that she is in hospital with her depression I can put it here. She crashed the same day we moved. Coincidence? I don't think so. Haven't been to see her other drop clothes off.
> ...


Saying lots of prayers for all of you.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice hair, Kaye - good color. Must be fun to have someone to get hair done, with. I gave my guitar to my daughter...she is so much better than I ever would be. Be proud that you are getting it done! (Eric called - he wants you to open for him!)


Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, just finished the last 6 pages of last week.
> Julie, so goes the water saga, hopefully it will be a lot less then than expected, but only time will tell, once they figure out what is what.
> Mel, I'm glad you are feeling stronger, one day at a time, and you will be fine. It will be good to get Deuce with you. Well, if he wants you back together, he knows he has work to do, so maybe he'll step up and do it, but I would definitely keep doing what you need to and if it works out in the end, so be it.
> Mary, you have certainly had the run a round from the medical community, I'd be a lot more than frustrated for sure.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> IT has been another nice day up here today but still way to wet to get anything done in the garden . I'm hoping to get into the front garden as long as it stays dry this week


My garden is still under at least a foot of snow so I will have a while to do inside stuff yet but the plants I seeded are starting to come up, now if I can just keep the Damp-off fungus away, all will be good. 
We used to be able to buy a fungicide called No Damp but for some reason it is no longer available :roll: seems like anything that works is soon taken off the market :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And my mother told me burnt toast would make my hair curl , so I ate it all up think I would have tried anything to stop her putting rags in my hair to make ringlets


My mom never used rags but I sure remember curlers to make ringlets, God I hate ringlets, can't believe they were ever in style :lol: 
When I was 7 one of my cousins decided that since she couldn't have long hair, I needed a haircut, she cut off just one if my ringlets in back, I can't say I was sorry because then mom had to cut my hair & no more ringlets :thumbup:

Well, I really must get off here.
We are invited out for supper & I said I would bring desert, I want to make that lemon cheesecake thing I posted the recipe for last week


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Prayers coming for everyone!


From me, too.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That is really beautiful. Sure is a tempting pattern Thanks for sharing!


Cashmeregma said:


> Just saw this on KP and love it. Link on Ravelry:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/emiliana
> 
> Here is the gorgeous one on KP:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-393049-1.html


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sam, are you able to show a photo of what the purses will look like?


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just saw this on KP and love it. Link on Ravelry:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/emiliana
> 
> Here is the gorgeous one on KP:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-393049-1.html


I also thought this was gorgeous. I would love to make it but can't decide on colors.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My mom never used rags but I sure remember curlers to make ringlets, God I hate ringlets, can't believe they were ever in style :lol:
> When I was 7 one of my cousins decided that since she couldn't have long hair, I needed a haircut, she cut off just one if my ringlets in back, I can't say I was sorry because then mom had to cut my hair & no more ringlets


I had naturally curly hair but still had the rags to enhance the curl. My older sister had very straight hair and had the home perms which she hated. When she got older she did the pin curl thing every night.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My mom never used rags but I sure remember curlers to make ringlets, God I hate ringlets, can't believe they were ever in style :lol:
> When I was 7 one of my cousins decided that since she couldn't have long hair, I needed a haircut, she cut off just one if my ringlets in back, I can't say I was sorry because then mom had to cut my hair & no more ringlets :thumbup:
> 
> Well, I really must get off here.
> We are invited out for supper & I said I would bring desert, I want to make that lemon cheesecake thing I posted the recipe for last week


When I was about 13 my little nephew and his friend cut each other's hair , he had chunks missing everywhere and he couldn't understand why he was getting into trouble when he had only cut her hair twice 
I of course thought it was hilarious as the girls mother held both of her very long plaits in her hands :XD:

Can I visit for desert I love anything lemon 😋


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, wouldn't have minded going out in rain and getting a tad wet. But winds were 60 mph! we are having more rain due to El Niño. 
Margaret, prayers for your whole family. Glad you are getting professional support. Hope your home turns into your dream home.
Angelam, prayers for DS#2. Glad you got to enjoy grand baby.
Woke up in a world of hurt so took extra Lyrica. Usually can manage fm with one 50 mg at night. Wet, windy weather and low atmospheric pressure affect body,


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, glad the mammogram was all clear
> 
> Kate, your Dads version if Swanee River is too funny, he must be the son of your famous Gran with all the interesting sayings!
> 
> ...


Indeed you have!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, it is late for me.. 11pm. Had visitors tonight for a while so just didnt have a chance. I had Serena for a few hours this afternoon.... good fun again. She was a good girl and very chatty.
> 
> It was cooler today around 24c and quite gloomy looking... no sun.
> 
> Hope you are doing well.... So did the plumber think there was a leak or not.... I would have thought the Water Board would have sent one of thier plumbers... maybe he was... Anyway I hope this all gets sorted very soon for you.


The plot is thickening, apparently the meter I was told is mine, is not. I have wondered because it reads 35a on the invoice, and I am 35. I will be tackling the problem, tomorrow.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The plot is thickening, apparently the meter I was told is mine, is not. I have wondered because it reads 35a on the invoice, and I am 35. I will be tackling the problem, tomorrow.


Hopefully meter number 35 will be found & with a very small amount on it!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> This will maybe be the next ones with GD.if I can get her to agree to anything but chocolate chip.


If you don't give her a choice because you've already started the dough with the cranberries in it, she will surely try them and may like them also.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hopefully meter number 35 will be found & with a very small amount on it!


Hopefully


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Jeepers just woke up 15 ins ago. We were up late last night.
Hoping to reach my MIL and see if someone can get Greg out of the apt today or tomorrow.

Going to grab a shower. Check in later.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Saturday 12 March '16

Today is Girl Scout Day. Their smiles, their adorable little outfits, their delicious cookies, their pledge to be ready to help out wherever they are neededwhats not to love about Girl Scouts? For the 200 million boxes of cookies they bring right to our doors every year alone, they deserve their own holiday. Not to mention all of the other good they have done!

The History of Girl Scout Day

Girl Scouts came into existence in 1912, when a woman named Juliette Daisy Gordon Low organized the first ever Girl Scout meeting in Savannah, Georgia, with just 18 girls from the surrounding area. Low had spend considerable time thinking about what could be done to help young women get outdoors and become more independent, self-reliant and resourceful so they could become better citizens in the future. From the very beginning, the Girl Scouts have been an organization run by women, for women, and over a hundred years after its creation, it has grown to 3.7 million members worldwide. It has been estimated that, since its inception, 50 million girls and women have been member of the organization. Membership is organized by age, and there are different activities available at each level, all suited to the individual needs of each age group. The Girl Scouts is an organization for American girls and American girls living abroad, traditionally ages 5 to 18. Girl Scouts typically meet in groups called a troop, with the troops being run by volunteers, who are often parents of troop members. This makes the Girl Scouts a very close-knit organization.

Girl Scout Day is celebrated on the date that Low organized the first Girl Scout meeting, on March 12th.

How to Celebrate Girl Scout Day

Girl Scout Day is the perfect day to pay homage to all that Juliette Gordon Low did for millions of girls the world over. Seeing as how Lows goal was to help girls become more independent, this is the perfect day to take the opportunity to teach an important little girl you know something important and useful, something that will help her become less reliant on others and have more confidence in herself, her skills and abilities. If you live near a forest, it could be a good idea to teach her something about how to survive in the forest should she ever get lost. How to build a basic bonfire, or instance, or some basic form of shelter, to prevent her from getting too cold. You could also teach her about which berries and mushrooms are edible, and which should not even be touched, let alone eaten. If you dont have any such place nearby, but live instead in a city, this could be a good time to teach her the basics of first aid, f she doesnt already know themhow to perform cardiopulmonary resuscitation, how to bandage cuts, what to do if a person is unconscious, etc. Even a short lesson in first aid could allow this little girl to one day save someones life. And, if that is not an option either, how about doing both yourself and the Girl Scouts a favor and buying some of their cookies? Youll have something tasty to nibble on with your morning coffee, and theyll have more funds to keep on educating and empowering little girls and young women. A win-win situation, if there ever was one.

Trefoils Shortbread Recipe by scoochmaroo

Trefoil: the classic Girl Scout Cookie. This copycat recipe is so easy to follow, you'll want to memorize it. It's the last shortbread recipe you'll ever need and the basis for several other Girl Scout cookie recipes, including Samoas and Tagalongs!

While it's good to support your local scouts, according to girlscouts.org, only about 10% of all cookie sales actually go to support the troop. Plus, sometimes you just need a cookie, even when it's not in season!

Step 1: Ingredients

228g (1 cup) butter, room temperature
115g (1/2 cup) sugar
250g (2 cups) all purpose flour
1/4 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
2 tablespoons (1oz) milk

Step 2: Mix!

1. Cream together your butter and sugar with a mixer until light and fluffy.

2. In a separate bowl, whisk together the flour, baking powder, and salt. Slowly add this to the butter mixture.

3. Finally, at low speed, add in the milk and vanilla.

4. Separate the dough into halves and wrap in plastic or store in tupperware. Refrigerate until the dough is as firm as a stick of butter.

Step 3: Cut!

Now is the time to preheat your oven to 350F (180C) and line two baking sheets with parchment or silicone liners. Remember that you can re-use parchment sheets between batches!

1. Once your dough is firm enough to roll out without making a big mess (oh you'll figure that out pretty quickly), roll dough on lightly floured surface.

(Lots of places will tell you to roll it out between sheets of waxed paper or plastic wrap. Please, dear readers, save yourself the heartache, and do it the way Grandma did. This dough is made to be soft enough to withstand the incorporation of more flour during this phase.)

2. Once your dough is rolled to about 1/8" - 1/4" thickness, use a cookie cutter to cut out whatever shapes your heart desires. Re-roll the scraps and repeat.

3. As you move the cut cookies onto your cookie tray, you will again be grateful you used a floured surface instead of waxed paper. This stuff gets sticky fast!

Step 4: Bake!

1. Bake your batches of cookies one sheet at a time for 10-12 minutes, rotating the cookie sheet 180 degrees, halfway through baking. This ensures that all the cookies turn the same color instead of getting browner in the hotter parts of your oven.

2. Cool your cookies on the sheet for about 5 minutes, and transfer to a wire rack.

3. Let cookie sheets cool before putting new cookies to be baked on them.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Trefoils-Shortbread-Recipe/?ALLSTEPS

Tagalong Cookies Recipe by scoochmaroo

Tagalongs (or Peanut Butter Patties as I knew them in my Girl Scout days) were always my favorite. There's just something about peanut butter and chocolate that only a cookie can make better.

Step 1: Ingredients

First, you'll need the basic shortbread recipe

For the topping:

1 1/2 cups creamy peanut butter (peanut allergies? try almond butter!)
1/2 cup confectioners sugar
1/2 tsp vanilla extract
8-oz milk chocolate

Step 2: Dough

1. Prepare the dough as according to the shortbread recipe. Use a round cutter to cut the shapes.

2. Bake your batches of cookies one sheet at a time for 10-12 minutes, rotating the cookie sheet 180 degrees, halfway through baking. This ensures that all the cookies turn the same color instead of getting browner in the hotter parts of your oven.

3. Using a spoon, scoop, or your thumb, make an indentation in the center of each cookie. This is your well for peanut butter filling goodness. Do it before they cool!

Step 3: Filling

1. In a microwavable bowl, sift the powdered sugar into the peanut butter and mix well.

2. Microwave in 30 second intervals, stirring between each, until very melty.

3. Stir in vanilla.

Step 4: Top them cookies

1. With a spoon, piping bag, or plastic bag with the corner cut off, pipe your filling onto your cookies.

Step 5: Dip

The final step to these tiny masterpieces is the chocolate coating.

1. Melt your chocolate with tiny zaps in the microwave (- 30 second intervals, stir frequently, etc etc).

2. Since we'll be constantly lowering the temp of the chocolate each time we dip a cookie, you may prefer to use the double-boiler method. Otherwise, keep your bowl in another bowl with a bit of hot water in it, and be prepared to re-zap the chocolate in the microwave whenever it gets too firm to work with.

(Just remember - the less you heat your chocolate, the better. That's not a technical measure or anything, just a good thing to keep in mind)

3. Dip your cookies in the chocolate with a fork, give that fork some healthy taps on the side of the bowl to remove the excess chocolate, and place cookies on waxed paper to cool.

Enjoy!

http://www.instructables.com/id/Tagalong-Cookies-Recipe/?ALLSTEPS

Homemade Samoas Recipe by scoochmaroo

Better than the real thing, this recipe for Girl Scout Samoas (-style cookie) will win the hearts of all who partake. These cookies take a little time, but if you have it, you'll find the process blissful and rewarding. While it's good to support your local scouts, sometimes you just need a cookie, even when it's not in season!

First, you'll need the basic shortbread recipe.

For the topping, you'll need:

225g (3 cups) shredded unsweetened coconut, toasted
15-oz soft caramels 
1/4 tsp salt
3 tbsp milk
8 oz. dark or semisweet chocolate

Step 2: Toasty!

Prepare the dough according to the shortbread recipe.

1. While the dough is refrigerating, preheat your oven to 350F (180C).

2. Toast the shredded coconut on a baking sheet for about 10-15 minutes, stirring frequently. Let cool while shaping and baking cookies.

3. Roll out the dough on a well-floured surface.

4. Cut out the shapes with a biscuit cutter, or two differently-size round cutters, or a small round cutter and a straw. You get the idea!

5. Bake your batches of cookies one sheet at a time for 10-12 minutes, rotating the cookie sheet 180 degrees, halfway through baking. This ensures that all the cookies turn the same color instead of getting browner in the hotter parts of your oven.

6. Let cookie sheets cool before putting new cookies to be baked on them.

7. Place your caramels, milk and salt in a microwaveable bowl and nuke for 1 minute at a time, stopping to stir, until nice and melty (3-4minutes)

8. Stir the toasted coconut into the caramel mixture.

Step 5: Top them cookies

1. Using a knife, spread the caramel mixture on top of your cookies. Be generous.

Step 6: Chocolatey goodness

The only thing missing from these bad boys is a good dose of chocolate!

1. Lay out a sheet of waxed paper for your cookies to rest on once they're all chocolate-botttomed.

2. Chop up your chocolate and microwave it in 30 second bursts, stirring between each, until nice and melty.

3. Dip the bottoms of your cookies into the chocolate and place on waxed paper.

4. Use the remaining melted chocolate to drizzle over top of the cookies once they're all dipped. A spoon works for this, but a piping bag or the corner snipped off a plastic baggie makes 'em prettier.

5.That's it! Store in an air tight container for best results.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Homemade-Samoas-Recipe/?ALLSTEPS

Paleo Thin Mints

Yields 12

Ingredients

1 cup + 1 tbsp blanched almond flour
1 tbsp tapioca
1/3 cup good quality cocoa powder
1/4 cup + 1 tbsp grass-fed butter or favorite vegan butter spread 
1 tsp vanilla extract
1/2 tsp peppermint extract
Dash himalayan sea salt
2 tbsp pure maple syrup or raw honey (3 tbsp if you like a little extra sweet)

Chocolate Coating

1/2 cup dark chocolate
1/4 tsp peppermint extract

Instructions

1. Preheat oven to 350

2. In a bowl combine dry ingredients followed by wet ingredients; roll into a ball, wrap in parchment paper and let chill in the refrigerator for 30-45 minutes

3. Remove dough and place onto a piece of parchment paper- sprinkle with additional tapioca

4. Place a second sheet of parchment paper over it

5. Using a rolling pin, roll out dough to approximately 1/4 inch

6. Use a cookie cutter to cut out cookies and gently lift cookies with a spatula to place them onto a lined baking sheet (if dough is very soft, place back into the freezer for an additional 10 minutes)

7. Bake for 15 minutes or until crisp

8. Remove and let cool completely, cookies will be crunchy

9. Once cooled melt chocolate and add in extract

10. Dip cookies and let set in fridge

Notes: As tradition goes, store thin mints in the freezer!

http://lexiscleankitchen.com/2014/03/04/paleo-thin-mints/

Today is Plant A Flower Day. Few things on the planet are more beautiful or fascinating than flowerswith over 400,000 flowering plant species in the world, there is definitely something every one of us would fall in love with. Flowers have served numerous purposes over the millennia, from decorational purposes to medicinal ones, as well as many, many more. In 17th century Holland, a house could be purchased for tulips, and flowers have also been an integral part of various religions and mythologies and their traditions and rituals. Could you even imagine a wedding reception without the bouquet toss? Would there be any Christmas without poinsettias? What would poets and painters do without the flowers that have inspired them to create countless works of art? From the simple daisy to the elegant rose, and from the colorful wildflowers dotting hillsides to the elaborate and vibrant flowers of southeastern Asia, flowers have more than deserved their own day though for their contributions to art, culture, and life.

The History of Plant a Flower Day

Flowers have likely been around for nearly as long as the planet itself, with new and fascinating species springing up all over the place of the last few billion years, give or take. Flower arrangements, however, or the art of using flowers as a decoration, date back to Ancient Egyptian times. As early as 2,500 BC, Egyptians were using flowers to adorn tables and great halls, as well as show respect to both the living and the dead. Different flowers also carried different symbolic meaningslotus flowers and water lilies, for example, were believed to be among the goddess favorites, and many different kinds of flowers were also uncovered in tombs of pharaohs, high priests and other wealthy citizens. Later, both the Ancient Greeks and Romans continued to use flowers for these same purposes, and also began to use some of them as herbs. In China flower arrangements became popular in the 3rd century BC, where they played important roles in religious practices and traditional medicine.

How to Celebrate Plant a Flower Day

The best way to celebrate Plant a Flower Day is to plant a flower, or perhaps even many flowers! Depending on where youre located in the world, March may or may not be the best time to be planting anything, but that doesnt mean you cant get a flowerpot and do it at home. So if it is nice and warm in March where you live, set a little bit of time aside on this holiday to sow some seeds in your yard or garden. This could also serve as the perfect time to take your children outside and explain a bit about how nature works its magic, what helps plants grow, why we need them, and what we can do to help protect out planet from pollution. Instilling a sense of wonder for the world in your children will help them appreciate the planet and make them more aware of their surroundingsplus, what could be more fun than spending a sunny day outside with your favorite little people and planting lupins, poppies or fuchsias? And even if your part of the world is cold and dreary this time of year, you can still enjoy a day of learning about nature and all it has to offer humankind. Like flowers themselves, Plant a Flower Day was meant to be enjoyed.

Today is Genelogy Day. Many of us are too preoccupied with our lives to think too much about the past, especially ancestors of our who lived and died perhaps hundreds of years ago. every now and then, however, people who happen to have a bit more time start digging around and sometimes find out the most fascinating facts about where their forefathers came from and what kid of people they were. Think about it: arent you just a little bit curious? If so, Genealogy Day is sure to prove both fun and educational.

The History of Genealogy Day

The idea of keeping track of ones family tree is not a new one. The family tree of Confucius, for example, has been maintained for over 2,500 years, a Guiness World Record. In Western societies, genealogy was especially important to royalty, who used it to decide who was of noble descent and who was not, as well as who had the right to rule which geographical area. Much like the ancient Egyptians assertions that their pharaohs were part god and part man, the medieval Anglo-Saxon Chronicle claimed that the god Woden (perhaps better known as the Norse god Odin) himself was a direct ancestor of several English kings.

Genealogy Day was created in 2013, by Christ Church, United Presbyterian and Methodist in Limerick, Ireland to help celebrate the churchs 200th anniversary. For this day, Christ Church brought together local family history records not only from its own combined churches, but also from the areas Church of Ireland parishes, including the Religious Society if Friends in Ireland (Quaker) and the Church of Latter Day Saints (Mormon). The people in attendance could then use the amassed marriage and baptism records dating back to the early 1800s, such as Limerick Methodist Registers and Limerick Presbyterian Registers, to find out about their great-great-grandparents. The idea proved so popular that the day was repeated for the next two consecutive years and has inspired many people to take a look into their family tree to find out a bit more about where they come from.

How to Celebrate Genealogy Day

Theres no doubt that the best way to celebrate this day is to look into your own roots. Of course, we cannot guarantee that all of your discoveries will be pleasant ones about heroes and royalty. New York filmmaker Heather Quinlan, for example, found quite a few skeletons when digging around in her ancestors closet. As it turned out, her grandmothers great-grandfather had beaten a man to death with a chair in a drunken brawl. Other members of her family also turned out to be colorful characters, to say the least, and many of them had engaged in a murderous feud in the 1830s. One of Quinlans great-grandfathers managed to escape jail after having killed several people after the jailer forgot to lock the cells, leading Quinaln to quip: It was like the Hatfields and McCoys meet Romeo and Juliet, with a touch of Mayberry R.F.D. thrown in.

Regardless of what you find, however, celebrating Genealogy Day will surely prove an entertaining way to spend a few hours of your time. Who knows, maybe you will become so fascinated that genealogy will become a new hobby?

What national holiday was first observed in 1986?

Earth Day
Labor Day
Martin Luther King Day
Groundhog Day

Before mercury, brandy was used to fill thermometers.

March 12
1948 - James Taylor
1947 - Mitt Romney
1946 - Liza Minnelli

March 12, 1987
The musical "Les Miserables" opened on Broadway.

Answer: Martin Luther King, Jr. Day is a federal holiday marking the birthday of Martin Luther King, Jr. It is observed on the third Monday of January each year, which is around King's birthday, January 15. The campaign for a federal holiday in King's honor began soon after his assassination in 1968. President Ronald Reagan signed the holiday into law in 1983, and it was first observed three years later in 1986. Although the federal holiday took effect in 1986, not every U.S. state chose to observe the holiday at the state level. In 2000, Utah became the last state to have a holiday named after Dr. King when "Human Rights Day" was officially changed to "Martin Luther King Jr. Day."


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I didn't realize there were recipes for Girl Scout cookies. My favorites were s'mores and, truthfully, that recipe is more than I want to tackle.

I was a GS myself, long before cookies. Then I was a leader when my oldest was of the age. I remember having to sell enough boxes to qualify for a trip out West which she really enjoyed so it was worth it.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning all. I am still battling this flu, and quietly going nuts with the whole thing. My 67 year old body feels more like 97, such an effort to do the simplest tasks. But I'm trying really hard to get well, even though cannot taste or smell even the strongest flavoured foods. 
I love the Swannee river version, that's just what my dad used to do and have us all wondering if it was right words or not. He used to write funny poems too, guess that's where I get my ability from. I love reading and writing always have done. 
Mmm lemon cheesecake yes please.
Looks like Julie's water torture might soon be over, will be a huge relief for her to finally get it resolved.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The red looks good, Kaye Jo! Although the green was certainly interesting.
> Hopefully we come to a resolution shortly!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just popping in.
> Can't find our modem so stuck on the phone which is too small for me to use all the time. Will try to see if the iPad will cooperate when things settle down.
> It's going to be a few months before the major stuff here is done but I di like it.
> As Maryanne has posted on Facebook that she is in hospital with her depression I can put it here. She crashed the same day we moved. Coincidence? I don't think so. Haven't been to see her other drop clothes off.
> ...


Glad you like the house, it will be fun seeing it metamorphis through the reno's. 
I hope that Marianne is doing better soon, sounds like you all have a good medical support team in place for her, making a big deal of it would probably not help anything anyway, so that is good. 
Prayers and hugs for sure. And when all else fails, go hold Elizabeth for a bit and perspective will come back.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Good morning all. I am still battling this flu, and quietly going nuts with the whole thing. My 67 year old body feels more like 97, such an effort to do the simplest tasks. But I'm trying really hard to get well, even though cannot taste or smell even the strongest flavoured foods.
> I love the Swannee river version, that's just what my dad used to do and have us all wondering if it was right words or not. He used to write funny poems too, guess that's where I get my ability from. I love reading and writing always have done.
> Mmm lemon cheesecake yes please.
> Looks like Julie's water torture might soon be over, will be a huge relief for her to finally get it resolved.


This flu really has taken its toll on you. Healing wishes and the sooner the better.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, wouldn't have minded going out in rain and getting a tad wet. But winds were 60 mph! we are having more rain due to El Niño.
> Margaret, prayers for your whole family. Glad you are getting professional support. Hope your home turns into your dream home.
> Angelam, prayers for DS#2. Glad you got to enjoy grand baby.
> Woke up in a world of hurt so took extra Lyrica. Usually can manage fm with one 50 mg at night. Wet, windy weather and low atmospheric pressure affect body,


My goodness, that would not have been fun to be out in those winds. I wonder if there was flash flooding. I'm sure the weather is affecting your body too, or at least playing a part in it. Sorry you are hurting like that. Hopefully you will soon be back to better weather and feeling better.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The plot is thickening, apparently the meter I was told is mine, is not. I have wondered because it reads 35a on the invoice, and I am 35. I will be tackling the problem, tomorrow.


It is sounding good Julie. I so hope this will be a burden removed form your shoulders.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Weren't you talking a out getting a telescope for your birthday or anniversary? Did you get it?
> It was beautiful & clear when I was out last night with the dog near midnight, could see the big & little dipper easily, I can always find them as well as Orions belt. There were even northern lights last night but nit the really colorful ones. We haven't had them so much this winter, maybe because its not been so cold as usual.


Still on my wish list. Too expensive for kids to buy and DH and I were saving for anniversary. Maybe next year or even before. I'm still hopeful. Although each year I get less enthusiastic about leaving my warm bed to go outside with mosquitos in summer and freezing in winter.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, glad the mammogram was all clear
> 
> Margaret, hope Maryann is better soon,it's good the doctors seem to have a plan to make things better. Hope the settling into the new place goes quickly, I don't envy you having to go through renovations. I remember going through that 3 times while still living with my parents, seemed like there was sawdust in the food for years, lol. Not my idea of fun
> 
> ...


The shawl is on my list of to do's. You are getting the lingo down. Think you ought to come to Scotland too and we'll get tutored by Kate in person.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My garden is still under at least a foot of snow so I will have a while to do inside stuff yet but the plants I seeded are starting to come up, now if I can just keep the Damp-off fungus away, all will be good.
> We used to be able to buy a fungicide called No Damp but for some reason it is no longer available :roll: seems like anything that works is soon taken off the market :roll:


Wow, ours is all gone now except for the parking lots where it is plowed into high mountains of snow. You sure do get lots of cold and snow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you for the summary.:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Sam, thank you for the recipes. What a resource. It does seem to be a lot of work but thank you for all you do in so many ways.
> 
> ...


 Marla loves the greens and teals, but she just likes bright, I like the brights but I really do tend to stick with reds, but my mom and brother were both true firey redheads. It's the Irish gene I think.  They were blessed with freckles and pale skin too, I have my dad hair with red highlights naturally, and I have his darker toned skin, so though I would have loved the red hair, I like being able to go out in the sun without turning into a lobster after 10 minutes.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~Just checking in & marking my spot....still have to finish last week's KTP, and then start on this week's. Summary Queens....thank you for your efforts! I realize I am becoming a charter member of the CRAFT Society...so the summaries are very helpful! =-))

The Iditarod is still running...the first musher should come in sometime on Monday, or early Tuesday. there is some really distressing news from the trail. Two mushers (Aliy Zirkle and Jeff King - 2 major contenders) were attacked by someone on a snow machine! I just can't believe this! Aily got her sled clipped and one dog clipped, Jeff King suffered much more...one dog was killed and 2 others were badly hurt. Aliy had to defend herself with one of the trail marker stakes. The attacker has been apprehended by the Alaska State troopers. This is more upsetting by the fact that mushers are not permitted any kind of communication equipment, so there was no way to call for help. I really don't know.....very very sad. All this resorting to violence to "resolve" issues...it literally makes me cry. I feel our world needs some serious prayer warrior action on this problem.

Okay...off my soap box....

I have attached some photos....Brent Sass is currently in 1st place. He is 36 y/o originally from MN. This is his 3rd time in this race! He is about 2/3 done with the race. Still the Norton Bay & sea ice to deal with. this can often be a very difficult area, weather-wise. Last year's winner is in 4th, his dad is in 2nd. Aliy is in 3rd, and Jeff King is in 8th. He is still in the checkpoint where he reported the attack.
I'll report more later.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sending lots of healing thoughts for Maryanne. I know what you're going through, been there done that with DS#2. I've just had DGD staying with me for a few days who has dropped out of university with depression and anxiety. So hard to help them, they have to do it in their own time.


I hope that your DS#2 is doing much better and that your DGD is able to get herself back on track without too much difficulty. So true that they have to do it in their own time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I like both hairstyles and colours


 :-D Thank you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The plot is thickening, apparently the meter I was told is mine, is not. I have wondered because it reads 35a on the invoice, and I am 35. I will be tackling the problem, tomorrow.


Good grief, does the right hand know what the left is doing? :roll: hope it gets finally sorted & maybe they could owe you money. :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all. I am still battling this flu, and quietly going nuts with the whole thing. My 67 year old body feels more like 97, such an effort to do the simplest tasks. But I'm trying really hard to get well, even though cannot taste or smell even the strongest flavoured foods.
> I love the Swannee river version, that's just what my dad used to do and have us all wondering if it was right words or not. He used to write funny poems too, guess that's where I get my ability from. I love reading and writing always have done.
> Mmm lemon cheesecake yes please.
> Looks like Julie's water torture might soon be over, will be a huge relief for her to finally get it resolved.


Hopefully my phone calls tomorrow will bring some answers!
Sorry this flu has you so firmly in it's grasp- I just got my reminder for the flu shot- I've not yet had a bad reaction so will go ahead with it as it does not cost. If I organise things right I can take a trip down to the Weaving class too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It is sounding good Julie. I so hope this will be a burden removed form your shoulders.


It will be good to get to a resolution!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hair looks great!


Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, just finished the last 6 pages of last week.
> Julie, so goes the water saga, hopefully it will be a lot less then than expected, but only time will tell, once they figure out what is what.
> Mel, I'm glad you are feeling stronger, one day at a time, and you will be fine. It will be good to get Deuce with you. Well, if he wants you back together, he knows he has work to do, so maybe he'll step up and do it, but I would definitely keep doing what you need to and if it works out in the end, so be it.
> Mary, you have certainly had the run a round from the medical community, I'd be a lot more than frustrated for sure.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Nice hair, Kaye - good color. Must be fun to have someone to get hair done, with. I gave my guitar to my daughter...she is so much better than I ever would be. Be proud that you are getting it done! (Eric called - he wants you to open for him!)


 I'd love to get that good, but it is fun and it definitely works my brain. David has a little cheapy guitar that he takes in the semi with him, and then he has his good guitar here so we definitely have fun with it. 
It is fun, I have always gotten my hair done by myself except when I live near Marla, then we do out hair at the same time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla loves the greens and teals, but she just likes bright, I like the brights but I really do tend to stick with reds, but my mom and brother were both true firey redheads. It's the Irish gene I think.  They were blessed with freckles and pale skin too, I have my dad hair with red highlights naturally, and I have his darker toned skin, so though I would have loved the red hair, I like being able to go out in the sun without turning into a lobster after 10 minutes.


There is of red hair in my family, my mom & sister & several uncles. I have red highlights. I have the freckles but don't burn too easily, my sister quickly turns into a lobster.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Just checking in & marking my spot....still have to finish last week's KTP, and then start on this week's. Summary Queens....thank you for your efforts! I realize I am becoming a charter member of the CRAFT Society...so the summaries are very helpful! =-))
> 
> The Iditarod is still running...the first musher should come in sometime on Monday, or early Tuesday. there is some really distressing news from the trail. Two mushers (Aliy Zirkle and Jeff King - 2 major contenders) were attacked by someone on a snow machine! I just can't believe this! Aily got her sled clipped and one dog clipped, Jeff King suffered much more...one dog was killed and 2 others were badly hurt. Aliy had to defend herself with one of the trail marker stakes. The attacker has been apprehended by the Alaska State troopers. This is more upsetting by the fact that mushers are not permitted any kind of communication equipment, so there was no way to call for help. I really don't know.....very very sad. All this resorting to violence to "resolve" issues...it literally makes me cry. I feel our world needs some serious prayer warrior action on this problem.
> 
> ...


How sad that the mushers were attacked. Brings in a nasty element.
I was interested to see one place is called Ophir- we have a settlement in Central Otago that frequently records our lowest temperatures- down to -25C or there abouts- I thought it had some Greek Mythological reference, but could well be wrong.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good grief, does the right hand know what the left is doing? :roll: hope it gets finally sorted & maybe they could owe you money. :lol:


One does wonder!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My garden is still under at least a foot of snow so I will have a while to do inside stuff yet but the plants I seeded are starting to come up, now if I can just keep the Damp-off fungus away, all will be good.
> We used to be able to buy a fungicide called No Damp but for some reason it is no longer available :roll: seems like anything that works is soon taken off the market :roll:


Isn't that the truth, or they "improve" it until it no longer works.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You definitely have those prayers for all!


darowil said:


> Just popping in.
> Can't find our modem so stuck on the phone which is too small for me to use all the time. Will try to see if the iPad will cooperate when things settle down.
> It's going to be a few months before the major stuff here is done but I di like it.
> As Maryanne has posted on Facebook that she is in hospital with her depression I can put it here. She crashed the same day we moved. Coincidence? I don't think so. Haven't been to see her other drop clothes off.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm going to go sew, David went over the the Ford dealership where Christopher works so that he and Christopher can get the shocks on the front of the Buick and the serpentine belt on, easier to use the spring compressor at the shop and since they are done working for the day, they don't mind if Christopher stays to do stuff as long as he locks up when he leaves. 
I'll see you all later. have fun.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Go get 'em Julie! Knew there was no way your bill should have been so high. Warning to anyone and everyone....don't mess with our Julie!



Lurker 2 said:


> The plot is thickening, apparently the meter I was told is mine, is not. I have wondered because it reads 35a on the invoice, and I am 35. I will be tackling the problem, tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Go get 'em Julie! Knew there was no way your bill should have been so high. Warning to anyone and everyone....don't mess with our Julie!


I manage usually to keep my cool though, Gwen, which I believe helps- people answering the phone are after all just employed to fend the barbs, and have to have quite thick skins often, I suspect. I know also that I can be quite persistent trying to get to the bottom of a problem, Roll on Monday!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How horrible about the attacks. So much senseless violence. Wishing all safe competition.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Just checking in & marking my spot....still have to finish last week's KTP, and then start on this week's. Summary Queens....thank you for your efforts! I realize I am becoming a charter member of the CRAFT Society...so the summaries are very helpful! =-))
> 
> The Iditarod is still running...the first musher should come in sometime on Monday, or early Tuesday. there is some really distressing news from the trail. Two mushers (Aliy Zirkle and Jeff King - 2 major contenders) were attacked by someone on a snow machine! I just can't believe this! Aily got her sled clipped and one dog clipped, Jeff King suffered much more...one dog was killed and 2 others were badly hurt. Aliy had to defend herself with one of the trail marker stakes. The attacker has been apprehended by the Alaska State troopers. This is more upsetting by the fact that mushers are not permitted any kind of communication equipment, so there was no way to call for help. I really don't know.....very very sad. All this resorting to violence to "resolve" issues...it literally makes me cry. I feel our world needs some serious prayer warrior action on this problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh I was certain you keep your cool; like you said they just answer the phones. By "go get 'em " I was praising your persistence at getting to the bottom of all this water mess. You, sweet Julie, as such a lady; never would I picture you raging at someone.



Lurker 2 said:


> I manage usually to keep my cool though, Gwen, which I believe helps- people answering the phone are after all just employed to fend the barbs, and have to have quite thick skins often, I suspect. I know also that I can be quite persistent trying to get to the bottom of a problem, Roll on Monday!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

prayers and tons of healing energy zooming to surround maryanne in warm healing energy. as far as the house - just take it day by day - and try not to get too stressed - which is easier said than done. --- sam



darowil said:


> Just popping in.
> Can't find our modem so stuck on the phone which is too small for me to use all the time. Will try to see if the iPad will cooperate when things settle down.
> It's going to be a few months before the major stuff here is done but I di like it.
> As Maryanne has posted on Facebook that she is in hospital with her depression I can put it here. She crashed the same day we moved. Coincidence? I don't think so. Haven't been to see her other drop clothes off.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I have frittered away the past 3 hours on this computer between checking emails, investigating natural ingredients to color my hot process soaps (ordered a few ingredients to play with), and of course checking in here. I slept in late (10 a.m.) and still haven't gotten dressed. I promised myself I would at least get some vacuuming and mopping done today so I need to get my butt in gear don't ya' think? TTYL. Love, prayers, and lots of positive thoughts sent everyones way.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hi jonibee - your welcome - so glad you stopped in for a cuppa - hopefully we will see a lot of you this week. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



jonibee said:


> I liked your anecdote about the use of black pepper giving you hair on your chest..it brought a chuckle. I remember Mom telling me burnt toast would give me a nice singing voice. Boy was I gullible..ha ..I also liked your different onion recipes especially the baked onion rings which I will definately try..Thank You for your recipes and your update about the family..interesting reading.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love the new words kate - i think i would have liked your dad - he sounds like he had a great sense of humor. --- sam



KateB said:


> My DB says the smell of his childhood is burnt toast! In the days before toasters my poor mum inevitably burnt it as she dashed about in the morning getting everything organised. I well remember the sound of the knife scraping the burnt bits off into the sink, no room for waste then!
> 
> Also my dad used to sing "Swannee River" to me and it was years before I learned that his words were not the correct ones!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would think regular flour would work. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I may just try it, now I have a working oven again! I was wondering if regular flour is okay as well, since I don't need to worry about gluten.
> 
> DD and did talk about oatmeal with cranberries and walnuts (not crazy about raisins, though, so likely omitting those) for a next thing. That recipe looks similar to the one I use.
> 
> Sending good thoughts to Maryanne. Depression is a beast and hope she feels stronger soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how did the rest of it go? --- sam



KateB said:


> My DB says the smell of his childhood is burnt toast! In the days before toasters my poor mum inevitably burnt it as she dashed about in the morning getting everything organised. I well remember the sound of the knife scraping the burnt bits off into the sink, no room for waste then!
> 
> Also my dad used to sing "Swannee River" to me and it was years before I learned that his words were not the correct ones!
> 
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Just checking in & marking my spot....still have to finish last week's KTP, and then start on this week's. Summary Queens....thank you for your efforts! I realize I am becoming a charter member of the CRAFT Society...so the summaries are very helpful! =-))
> 
> The Iditarod is still running...the first musher should come in sometime on Monday, or early Tuesday. there is some really distressing news from the trail. Two mushers (Aliy Zirkle and Jeff King - 2 major contenders) were attacked by someone on a snow machine! I just can't believe this! Aily got her sled clipped and one dog clipped, Jeff King suffered much more...one dog was killed and 2 others were badly hurt. Aliy had to defend herself with one of the trail marker stakes. The attacker has been apprehended by the Alaska State troopers. This is more upsetting by the fact that mushers are not permitted any kind of communication equipment, so there was no way to call for help. I really don't know.....very very sad. All this resorting to violence to "resolve" issues...it literally makes me cry. I feel our world needs some serious prayer warrior action on this problem.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Iditarod update and for the great pictures. How sad that someone could resort to violence during a great sporting event like this. I hope the two mushers recover OK but too sad about the dogs.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that your DS#2 is doing much better and that your DGD is able to get herself back on track without too much difficulty. So true that they have to do it in their own time.


Thanks Kaye, DS is doing fine now, he has not had an episode for over ten years now so fingers crossed. DGD is coming along slowly, it's amazing how many young people feel such stress at University. She loved university life, loved her course but couldn't cope with the exam stress.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> how did the rest of it go? --- sam


That was all of it, Sam! There's also a Scottish song which Sir Harry Lauder sang called "I love a lassie" In it are the words"Mary my Scots bluebell" which my gran (yes, that one :roll: ) used to sing to me as "CATHERINE my Scots Bluebell". I was quite put out when I discovered the real words!...I must have been a very gullible child. :shock:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oneapril - here is the url for the yarn - there is a picture of a basket on the same line. they also have patterns for a hanging basket and and a bag/purse. the one i will make for heidi: she is planning on it being approximately 9"long x 3"wide by about 10" deep. something along those lines. she usually buys the straping for a shoulder strap although on this one i may knit the strap and she can using the straping underneath to keep it from stretching although i don't think this is going to stretch very much.i did have it started with a blue and white stripe yarn but frogged it and will wait for the rest of the yarn to come to see what we have and how it will go together. the blue and white was not what i think of as tshirt material - the plain grey was - very soft. the other felt almost like a cotton material - stiffer. hope this helps until i have a picture of the one for heidi. --- sam

http://www.marymaxim.com/promotions/t-shirt-yarn.html?utm_source=bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Image+-+T-Shirt+Yarn+Only+$5.99&utm_content=T-Shirt+Yarn+Only+$5.99&utm_campaign=US+-+T-Shirt+Yarn+$5.99



oneapril said:


> Sam, are you able to show a photo of what the purses will look like?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i remember both my sisters putting their hair up in pin curls. along with poodle skirts and nylon blouses. --- sam



purl2diva said:


> I had naturally curly hair but still had the rags to enhance the curl. My older sister had very straight hair and had the home perms which she hated. When she got older she did the pin curl thing every night.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

continuous healing energy zooming your way to wrap you in warm healing energy. hope you soon start to feel better. what is dh doing so he doesn't catch it? --- sam



Fan said:


> Good morning all. I am still battling this flu, and quietly going nuts with the whole thing. My 67 year old body feels more like 97, such an effort to do the simplest tasks. But I'm trying really hard to get well, even though cannot taste or smell even the strongest flavoured foods.
> I love the Swannee river version, that's just what my dad used to do and have us all wondering if it was right words or not. He used to write funny poems too, guess that's where I get my ability from. I love reading and writing always have done.
> Mmm lemon cheesecake yes please.
> Looks like Julie's water torture might soon be over, will be a huge relief for her to finally get it resolved.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> That was all of it, Sam! There's also a Scottish song which Sir Harry Lauder sang called "I love a lassie" In it are the words"Mary my Scots bluebell" which my gran (yes, that one :roll: ) used to sing to me as "CATHERINE my Scots Bluebell". I was quite put out when I discovered the real words!...I must have been a very gullible child. :shock:


I think we all were as children . I can remember my dad doing the invisible ball and paper bag trick and me looking for the ball 😄
I did the same trick for my 3 when they were little


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now why would someone attack a musher - i agree - too much violence today - everyone wants to duke it out. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Just checking in & marking my spot....still have to finish last week's KTP, and then start on this week's. Summary Queens....thank you for your efforts! I realize I am becoming a charter member of the CRAFT Society...so the summaries are very helpful! =-))
> 
> The Iditarod is still running...the first musher should come in sometime on Monday, or early Tuesday. there is some really distressing news from the trail. Two mushers (Aliy Zirkle and Jeff King - 2 major contenders) were attacked by someone on a snow machine! I just can't believe this! Aily got her sled clipped and one dog clipped, Jeff King suffered much more...one dog was killed and 2 others were badly hurt. Aliy had to defend herself with one of the trail marker stakes. The attacker has been apprehended by the Alaska State troopers. This is more upsetting by the fact that mushers are not permitted any kind of communication equipment, so there was no way to call for help. I really don't know.....very very sad. All this resorting to violence to "resolve" issues...it literally makes me cry. I feel our world needs some serious prayer warrior action on this problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the advantages of a small town - would not happen in the city. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm going to go sew, David went over the the Ford dealership where Christopher works so that he and Christopher can get the shocks on the front of the Buick and the serpentine belt on, easier to use the spring compressor at the shop and since they are done working for the day, they don't mind if Christopher stays to do stuff as long as he locks up when he leaves.
> I'll see you all later. have fun.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oops


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

all children are gullible kate - but i think it is very funny. does anyone call you Catherine - i love the name. --- sam



KateB said:


> That was all of it, Sam! There's also a Scottish song which Sir Harry Lauder sang called "I love a lassie" In it are the words"Mary my Scots bluebell" which my gran (yes, that one :roll: ) used to sing to me as "CATHERINE my Scots Bluebell". I was quite put out when I discovered the real words!...I must have been a very gullible child. :shock:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here are four very cute crocheted little animals. and they are free patterns. --- sam

http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/rocky.html?utm_source=responsys&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2016-03-12-ForestFriendColors

http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/dotty.html?utm_source=responsys&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2016-03-12-ForestFriendColors

http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/ms-nutterson.html?utm_source=responsys&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2016-03-12-ForestFriendColors

http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/francis.html?utm_source=responsys&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2016-03-12-ForestFriendColors


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> continuous healing energy zooming your way to wrap you in warm healing energy. hope you soon start to feel better. what is dh doing so he doesn't catch it? --- sam


Thank you Sam. Stu is keeping as far away as possible in our home. He takes a very good supplement so hopefully it will keep him out of its clutches. He's in the man cave upstairs mostly until meal and bedtimes. We have just been down to supermarket for a few things, and I got some cough syrup to help things along also. I shouldn't be out but kept it brief as I could, so not to spread it further. The pharmacy gave me a natural syrup as I don't want chemicals clogging up the process of healing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh I was certain you keep your cool; like you said they just answer the phones. By "go get 'em " I was praising your persistence at getting to the bottom of all this water mess. You, sweet Julie, as such a lady; never would I picture you raging at someone.


Thank you Gwen!
I become an incoherent mess if I do lose my temper- so it is just not worth it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Just checking in & marking my spot....still have to finish last week's KTP, and then start on this week's. Summary Queens....thank you for your efforts! I realize I am becoming a charter member of the CRAFT Society...so the summaries are very helpful! =-))
> 
> The Iditarod is still running...the first musher should come in sometime on Monday, or early Tuesday. there is some really distressing news from the trail. Two mushers (Aliy Zirkle and Jeff King - 2 major contenders) were attacked by someone on a snow machine! I just can't believe this! Aily got her sled clipped and one dog clipped, Jeff King suffered much more...one dog was killed and 2 others were badly hurt. Aliy had to defend herself with one of the trail marker stakes. The attacker has been apprehended by the Alaska State troopers. This is more upsetting by the fact that mushers are not permitted any kind of communication equipment, so there was no way to call for help. I really don't know.....very very sad. All this resorting to violence to "resolve" issues...it literally makes me cry. I feel our world needs some serious prayer warrior action on this problem.
> 
> ...


 Why !!! Why would anyone want to attack the mushers and there poor dogs 
I hope whoever it was gets locked up . There are definitly to many violent people in this world. Is the musher who lost his dogs able to continue on with the race ?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> the advantages of a small town - would not happen in the city. --- sam


Sure it does, Sam. DH works at the H.S. and often works on our cars in the auto shop using the lift and some of the tools. It really helps out when the weather is as awful as it can be here. DH is good about taking the auto class donuts and other goodies throughout the year. He knows how good he's got it to be able to do that.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I am so saddened by the attacks on the mushers and their dogs. That, on top of the protestors/violence at the republican candidates' events, makes me fear for our future as a kind and gentle nation. I don't mean to bring up the taboo subject of politics, but the idea protestors and police violence brings back too many bad memories of the convention in Chicago...I almost didn't move here because of that.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> all children are gullible kate - but i think it is very funny. does anyone call you Catherine - i love the name. --- sam


Thank you, Sam! Actually although I go by Kate on here, only really DH occasionally calls me that, everyone else calls me Catherine. My gran (yes, her again, and she's also the one I am called after) was very particular that it was pronounced Cath-reen and not Cath-rin, but I'm not too bothered as long as it's not Cath-er-ine (as in wine) which unfortunately is a very 'Glasgow' way of pronouncing it! It's one of those names that can be shortened in many ways and over the years I've answered to Kate, Katie, Cath, Cathy as well as Catherine.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

These following photos are our latest addition to Stus love of cars.
It's a 1995 6x6 Daimler Jaguar. It is awesome to ride in and am loving it.
I haven't had a go at driving it yet, but will once I feel better.
Stu is outside busy buffing it to a high shine and a guy just drove past with his mouth wide open, it was hilarious.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, yeah, light at the end of the tunnel.
Daralene, thank you. Lazed around in bed and actually had an hour nap this morning. Maya and I had our hour walk. Yesterday they closed part of Hwy 395 as wind blew a trailer truck over. No floods thank heavens.
Fan, you have had quite a bout with this. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Carol, I am shocked and saddened that someone would attack the dogs and mushers. This is such a historic race and the mushers are brave just to deal with weather and distance. I hope mushers are able to continue race, although with two dogs down it would be hard. Thank you for sharing race with us.
Fan, what an exquisite car. Hope you can drive it soon.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> that is a month away mary - in my book that is unacceptable and i would be raising h--- in the doctors office like crazy. --- sam


I was talking with a friend who is a nurse and she told me that she doesn't like the gastrointestinal doctor that we saw either. She said he has terrible bedside manners. I don't even need to wait until that happens to figure that out as I saw it in the office. I just want to get the stones out of my husband and then if there is a need for ongoing care by a gastrointestinal doctor, I will see to having him switch doctors. It was nice to visit with my friend today. She will be out of town all week at a nursing training event. She told me to email her if I have any questions. It is nice to have friends who are willing to help when you are unsure of what to do. It is also so nice to have a wide variety of friends here as well. We help each other in so many ways.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> These following photos are our latest addition to Stus love of cars.
> It's a 1995 6x6 Daimler Jaguar. It is awesome to ride in and am loving it.
> I haven't had a go at driving it yet, but will once I feel better.
> Stu is outside busy buffing it to a high shine and a guy just drove past with his mouth wide open, it was hilarious.


Beautiful car -- I've always liked them. DH has always said they needed too much maintenance, but I still think it would be fun to drive one someday.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

*Sam*, Don said to tell you that you missed an especially tasty meal tonight and to tell you that he'd have saved you some if you'd been on the way here. lol

I had marinated Ahi tuna steaks in the home-made teriyaki sauce from the other day. Then I pan-grilled them briefly before getting the baked potatoes and roasted cauliflower, carrots and onions out of the oven. . . . kind of nice to be just the two of us for a change.

Tim and Susan are down at the office for a baby shower for one of the participants who is due shortly and has no family interested in her or the baby .This young woman is the first to have passed her GED equivalency tests recently.

Have a good time and play nicely together while I'm prepping for Bible study tomorrow. Hope to get back for a bit later.

Ohio Joy


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

angelam said:


> Thanks for the Iditarod update and for the great pictures. How sad that someone could resort to violence during a great sporting event like this. I hope the two mushers recover OK but too sad about the dogs.


I agree. More mindless violence. Seems that if you disagree with someone or something you can do whatever you want. What's happening to tolerance and discussion?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Beautiful car -- I've always liked them. DH has always said they needed too much maintenance, but I still think it would be fun to drive one someday.


It's great, Stus an engineer , and knows his way around cars, and has great mechanic contacts for maintenance etc. This grand old car will be used on our long road trips we like to do. He loves tinkering around with these things so is in his element. 
On a lighter note, this morning I called it the Pussy cat wagon to which I got the look! And reply It's no pussy, it's a big cat!.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I have enjoyed reading along this evening. So sad to learn of the violent action taken against two of the teams in the race in Alaska. I would much rather prefer a fair and honest race without such anger taken out on anybody. 

Margaret...I will keep Maryanne in my prayers. I know how challenging it is to not make a big deal out of the depression and the hospitalization. It is better to make a big deal out of something positive in her life instead. I am looking forward to seeing your personal touches to make the new house your home instead of the previous owner's. 

Has anyone heard from GrandmaPaula and Bob. I hope they are both well.

Joy...Your dinner sounds delicious. What a treat for you and Don to share some time alone. 

I have been a bit tired these past few days. I wonder why??? I worked from 4 AM today until noon and then Matthew and I headed to the church. Matthew worked on VBS artwork and I helped collect and sort donations for our layette sets. There was a mom-to-mom sale this morning and some of the people are kind enough to share unsold baby clothes to this mission project. Other donated items went to the Salvation Army. Bella's mom was selling things to try to raise money for the upcoming trip to the Mayo clinic.
Bella got out of the hospital a few days ago and is still recovering at home from the flu virus. They leave a week from today for the Mayo clinic in Minnesota. She is scheduled for surgery on March 30th which will be quite extensive. The family does not know all that will be done in that surgery as that will be determined throughout the first week of testing and consultations from the vast group of doctors that they will meet up with. I did see Faith today as she was helping her mom with the mom to mom sale. Faith will travel to Florida with a close friend during spring break since her parents and Bella will be at Mayo during that time. The friend and family have been close to Bella's family for years and know how to care for Faith and her medical needs. It will be a trying time for the family, but they have a network of loving friends and family to be there for them. The family will be celebrating Easter tomorrow morning since they will all be in different locations on Easter. The boys and I provided some items for the Easter baskets to help the parents out. The parents will have a few hours this evening to go on a date and figure out what they will want in the children's Easter Baskets.

DH is hungry so I need to get going.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Prayers for Bella , her family and all who help them in any way.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will remember that so i know how to pronounce it when you decide it is time for you to come to one of our knit-a-paloozas. you really should you know. --- sam



KateB said:


> Thank you, Sam! Actually although I go by Kate on here, only really DH occasionally calls me that, everyone else calls me Catherine. My gran (yes, her again, and she's also the one I am called after) was very particular that it was pronounced Cath-reen and not Cath-rin, but I'm not too bothered as long as it's not Cath-er-ine (as in wine) which unfortunately is a very 'Glasgow' way of pronouncing it! It's one of those names that can be shortened in many ways and over the years I've answered to Kate, Katie, Cath, Cathy as well as Catherine.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

impressive fan. love the hood ornament. the new jaguars do not have a hood ornament much to their detriment i think. what does the inside look like? --- sam



Fan said:


> These following photos are our latest addition to Stus love of cars.
> It's a 1995 6x6 Daimler Jaguar. It is awesome to ride in and am loving it.
> I haven't had a go at driving it yet, but will once I feel better.
> Stu is outside busy buffing it to a high shine and a guy just drove past with his mouth wide open, it was hilarious.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you don - i just may surprise you one of these days and show up at meal time. lol --- sam



jheiens said:


> *Sam*, Don said to tell you that you missed an especially tasty meal tonight and to tell you that he'd have saved you some if you'd been on the way here. lol
> 
> I had marinated Ahi tuna steaks in the home-made teriyaki sauce from the other day. Then I pan-grilled them briefly before getting the baked potatoes and roasted cauliflower, carrots and onions out of the oven. . . . kind of nice to be just the two of us for a change.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> It's great, Stus an engineer , and knows his way around cars, and has great mechanic contacts for maintenance etc. This grand old car will be used on our long road trips we like to do. He loves tinkering around with these things so is in his element.
> On a lighter note, this morning I called it the Pussy cat wagon to which I got the look! And reply It's no pussy, it's a big cat!.


My DH is a gear head and grease monkey and has been working on cars since he was a teenager. He has a 67 red convertible Chevy that is the same make/model as his first car. He's thinking of swapping it out for a different "muscle car" that a friend of ours has - he can't drive or work on it anymore so is willing to sell it to DH. We'll see...but he has cars & parts and I have yarn and needles, but he has rods & reels for fishing too so we have some fun hobbies.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My DH is a gear head and grease monkey and has been working on cars since he was a teenager. He has a 67 red convertible Chevy that is the same make/model as his first car. He's thinking of swapping it out for a different "muscle car" that a friend of ours has - he can't drive or work on it anymore so is willing to sell it to DH. We'll see...but he has cars & parts and I have yarn and needles, but he has rods & reels for fishing too so we have some fun hobbies.


I love his Jag and a Chevy is a great car to have and ride in. I have Judy's 57 IH pickup, once my father's, sitting in my driveway. Judy and I restored it in autobody class. And with my car in the shop to get its back end fixed, I am driving my 1982 Datsun Diesel pickup..another of our restorations. I understand car monkeys and the joy that comes from having restored a vehicle. It is such fun and you learn to appreciate the mechanics and engineering of a fine vehicle. I also love rods and reels and bought some new yarn at the LYS on Friday on the way home. Did not intend to, but several skeins of cotton kept calling my name. Are we not fortunate to have wonderful hobbies that help us enjoy and fulfill our lives?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are lucky indeed although my father said something that i totally agree with - god invented mechanics and us to keep them in business - used to tell my kids at school - if they became an honest mechanic the world would beat a path to their door and they would end up wealthy boys and girls. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> I love his Jag and a Chevy is a great car to have and ride in. I have Judy's 57 IH pickup, once my father's, sitting in my driveway. Judy and I restored it in autobody class. And with my car in the shop to get its back end fixed, I am driving my 1982 Datsun Diesel pickup..another of our restorations. I understand car monkeys and the joy that comes from having restored a vehicle. It is such fun and you learn to appreciate the mechanics and engineering of a fine vehicle. I also love rods and reels and bought some new yarn at the LYS on Friday on the way home. Did not intend to, but several skeins of cotton kept calling my name. Are we not fortunate to have wonderful hobbies that help us enjoy and fulfill our lives?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my favorite chevy is the '58 Impala. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> I love his Jag and a Chevy is a great car to have and ride in. I have Judy's 57 IH pickup, once my father's, sitting in my driveway. Judy and I restored it in autobody class. And with my car in the shop to get its back end fixed, I am driving my 1982 Datsun Diesel pickup..another of our restorations. I understand car monkeys and the joy that comes from having restored a vehicle. It is such fun and you learn to appreciate the mechanics and engineering of a fine vehicle. I also love rods and reels and bought some new yarn at the LYS on Friday on the way home. Did not intend to, but several skeins of cotton kept calling my name. Are we not fortunate to have wonderful hobbies that help us enjoy and fulfill our lives?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> my favorite chevy is the '58 Impala. --- sam


I know of a 1957 Impala for sale. It's the one that my oldest brother restored before he passed away and another brother has been caring for it for the past 15 years or more and is ready to sell it; I think another brother is looking at it, but it may be available!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gorgeous car!!!


Fan said:


> These following photos are our latest addition to Stus love of cars.
> It's a 1995 6x6 Daimler Jaguar. It is awesome to ride in and am loving it.
> I haven't had a go at driving it yet, but will once I feel better.
> Stu is outside busy buffing it to a high shine and a guy just drove past with his mouth wide open, it was hilarious.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Grrrrrrr....just realised that i had twisted my yarn 5 rows back 200_ stitches each row.....tink, tink, tink, tink, tink........refuse to totally frog. My focus is way off the past couple of days. TTYL


~~~OUCH! sorry....I'm sure Sydney will give you some lovin'! How is Leila?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, just finished the last 6 pages of last week.
> Julie, so goes the water saga, hopefully it will be a lot less then than expected, but only time will tell, once they figure out what is what.
> Mel, I'm glad you are feeling stronger, one day at a time, and you will be fine. It will be good to get Deuce with you. Well, if he wants you back together, he knows he has work to do, so maybe he'll step up and do it, but I would definitely keep doing what you need to and if it works out in the end, so be it.
> Mary, you have certainly had the run a round from the medical community, I'd be a lot more than frustrated for sure.
> ...


~~~LOVE BOTH hair dos! Say "HI" to Marla! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Glad you noticed it after only 5 rows though instead of 15.
> It's been that kind of week.


~~~Like the attitude....there is a kids' book..."It Could Always Be Worse...." Good story!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> impressive fan. love the hood ornament. the new jaguars do not have a hood ornament much to their detriment i think. what does the inside look like? --- sam


Here's the interior of car. It has cream leather seats, and the dash etc is highly polished wood. Thank you for feedback, yes we girls have our hobbies, and the men have theirs. Stus dad used to race motorbikes in the 1930s, and passed his love of machinery to his 3 sons.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Mother in law is unable to Co sign so have asked a friend. She said she will. I have had a heck of a day. Been emotional. Miss Greg but am kinda angry at the situation he put me in. Had a cry and a cuddle with Gage. Felt better after. In bed now and it is 10:30pm. Just exhausted see you tomorrow &#128564;


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I know of a 1957 Impala for sale. It's the one that my oldest brother restored before he passed away and another brother has been caring for it for the past 15 years or more and is ready to sell it; I think another brother is looking at it, but it may be available!


i thought the chevy impala debuted in '58'. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think your car is made for left handed drivers. it would be fun to drive a car with the steering wheel on the left but it would take a lot of learning to do everything with my left hand. --- sam



Fan said:


> Here's the interior of car. It has cream leather seats, and the dash etc is highly polished wood. Thank you for feedback, yes we girls have our hobbies, and the men have theirs. Stus dad used to race motorbikes in the 1930s, and passed his love of machinery to his 3 sons.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think your car is made for left handed drivers. it would be fun to drive a car with the steering wheel on the left but it would take a lot of learning to do everything with my left hand. --- sam


We drive on the left side of the road here, and all our cars have wheel on right hand side. It's the same UK and Aussie. I would find it really hard swapping to left side as you folks do.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I was playing with Skyview, thank you Daralene, for the info it's amazing, anyway I got Jupiter.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Mother in law is unable to Co sign so have asked a friend. She said she will. I have had a heck of a day. Been emotional. Miss Greg but am kinda angry at the situation he put me in. Had a cry and a cuddle with Gage. Felt better after. In bed now and it is 10:30pm. Just exhausted see you tomorrow 😴


That must have hit hard when she said she couldn't co-sign. You have a special friend that they will co-sign for you. I agree and would be angry too at the position Greg has put you in. Hope you can get some sleep and that things will work out.

Big Hugs


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I was playing with Skyview, thank you Daralene, for the info it's amazing, anyway I got Jupiter.


Wow that's really cool.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I was playing with Skyview, thank you Daralene, for the info it's amazing, anyway I got Jupiter.


WOW, you did it. Isn't it wonderful. Have fun.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> I love his Jag and a Chevy is a great car to have and ride in. I have Judy's 57 IH pickup, once my father's, sitting in my driveway. Judy and I restored it in autobody class. And with my car in the shop to get its back end fixed, I am driving my 1982 Datsun Diesel pickup..another of our restorations. I understand car monkeys and the joy that comes from having restored a vehicle. It is such fun and you learn to appreciate the mechanics and engineering of a fine vehicle. I also love rods and reels and bought some new yarn at the LYS on Friday on the way home. Did not intend to, but several skeins of cotton kept calling my name. Are we not fortunate to have wonderful hobbies that help us enjoy and fulfill our lives?


I remember riding in what I believe was one of the old big chevys and singing and laughing with my girlfriend. Boy were we ever young then. Enjoy your yarn. Love having our wonderful hobbies, or perhaps even passions. I've almost gotten the leg of the sock knit and it is so fulfilling.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Just checking in & marking my spot....still have to finish last week's KTP, and then start on this week's. Summary Queens....thank you for your efforts! I realize I am becoming a charter member of the CRAFT Society...so the summaries are very helpful! =-))
> 
> The Iditarod is still running...the first musher should come in sometime on Monday, or early Tuesday. there is some really distressing news from the trail. Two mushers (Aliy Zirkle and Jeff King - 2 major contenders) were attacked by someone on a snow machine! I just can't believe this! Aily got her sled clipped and one dog clipped, Jeff King suffered much more...one dog was killed and 2 others were badly hurt. Aliy had to defend herself with one of the trail marker stakes. The attacker has been apprehended by the Alaska State troopers. This is more upsetting by the fact that mushers are not permitted any kind of communication equipment, so there was no way to call for help. I really don't know.....very very sad. All this resorting to violence to "resolve" issues...it literally makes me cry. I feel our world needs some serious prayer warrior action on this problem.
> 
> ...


I was going to ask if you'd heard, I'm glad that they caught him and they are transferring him to Fairbanks for prosecution. I'm hoping that they add attempted murder to the charges they've already charged him with. 
I'm so sad also about the dogs, and to have one die on the spot, so sad. I am glad though that he can continue with the 11 dogs he has that are uninjured and that the girl is also able to continue.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks Kaye, DS is doing fine now, he has not had an episode for over ten years now so fingers crossed. DGD is coming along slowly, it's amazing how many young people feel such stress at University. She loved university life, loved her course but couldn't cope with the exam stress.


That is good, fingers and toes crossed that there are no more issues there. 
I think University has gotten stressful for a number of reasons, it's too bad that she felt she needed to drop out of something that she loves so much, I hope that she feels able to go back and continue before too long.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think we all were as children . I can remember my dad doing the invisible ball and paper bag trick and me looking for the ball 😄
> I did the same trick for my 3 when they were little



Marla's mom used to tell her grands (Marla's sister is the mom) that if they blew at the red light when they were coming to it, that it would blow it out and it would turn green. It worked just enough times for them to believe it. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> the advantages of a small town - would not happen in the city. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

The mention of burnt toast brings back wonderful memories for me of stay overs with Grandma and she had no toaster, so toast was burnt with honey butter covering it after a scraping. To this day I love the taste of burnt toast and used to burn popcorn on purpose so I could eat the burnt ones. Precious memories of days gone by and loved ones long gone but still alive in my heart.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Was asked to go to a concert last night to see someone perform but it was downtown at night. Would have had to go alone. Not only do I have trouble driving at night but just saw that someone was stabbed & killed across the street from the school. It was at midnight so not at the same time but just awful. If I go to DH's concerts I have him meet me and go to the parking lot with me so I'm not alone or he meets me for supper and we go together. The concert I was invited to was at a different place and a worse part of town. So sad.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> now why would someone attack a musher - i agree - too much violence today - everyone wants to duke it out. --- sam


Yes, totally crazy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> These following photos are our latest addition to Stus love of cars.
> It's a 1995 6x6 Daimler Jaguar. It is awesome to ride in and am loving it.
> I haven't had a go at driving it yet, but will once I feel better.
> Stu is outside busy buffing it to a high shine and a guy just drove past with his mouth wide open, it was hilarious.


David is oohing and ahhing. 
She is pretty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I was talking with a friend who is a nurse and she told me that she doesn't like the gastrointestinal doctor that we saw either. She said he has terrible bedside manners. I don't even need to wait until that happens to figure that out as I saw it in the office. I just want to get the stones out of my husband and then if there is a need for ongoing care by a gastrointestinal doctor, I will see to having him switch doctors. It was nice to visit with my friend today. She will be out of town all week at a nursing training event. She told me to email her if I have any questions. It is nice to have friends who are willing to help when you are unsure of what to do. It is also so nice to have a wide variety of friends here as well. We help each other in so many ways.


It is good to have friends who can answer questions, especially about potentially scary situations.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *Sam*, Don said to tell you that you missed an especially tasty meal tonight and to tell you that he'd have saved you some if you'd been on the way here. lol
> 
> I had marinated Ahi tuna steaks in the home-made teriyaki sauce from the other day. Then I pan-grilled them briefly before getting the baked potatoes and roasted cauliflower, carrots and onions out of the oven. . . . kind of nice to be just the two of us for a change.
> 
> ...


Yum!
It's nice that Tim and Susan are spending the evening together and supporting one of the goslings. It's really sad that she is trying to better her life and the family has no interest in supporting that. I do hope that she and her baby do well from here on out. 
Glad that you are enjoying your time also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have enjoyed reading along this evening. So sad to learn of the violent action taken against two of the teams in the race in Alaska. I would much rather prefer a fair and honest race without such anger taken out on anybody.
> 
> Margaret...I will keep Maryanne in my prayers. I know how challenging it is to not make a big deal out of the depression and the hospitalization. It is better to make a big deal out of something positive in her life instead. I am looking forward to seeing your personal touches to make the new house your home instead of the previous owner's.
> 
> ...


I hope that Faith has a wonderful time in Florida, that will be a nice trip for her. 
Prayers for all continuing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My DH is a gear head and grease monkey and has been working on cars since he was a teenager. He has a 67 red convertible Chevy that is the same make/model as his first car. He's thinking of swapping it out for a different "muscle car" that a friend of ours has - he can't drive or work on it anymore so is willing to sell it to DH. We'll see...but he has cars & parts and I have yarn and needles, but he has rods & reels for fishing too so we have some fun hobbies.


Is your hubby related to my hubby? LOL!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Love the Jaguar Fan. What a beauty. You and Julie will have to go visit the alpaca farm in it.

Well, Im off for the night. Getting tired.

Don't forget if you got the app for sky viewing to aim it at the floor or ground. You may see Julie or Darowil's sky if you aim toward the southern hemisphere.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, of course you are mad. Glad you are able to begin to process your feelings. I was a psych nurse and one of my first patients told me "It's all a question of mind over matter. If you don't mind, it won't matter." True for someone else's feelings. But MY feelings matter! Haha. Do know they are like clouds, fleeting and will pass. Hugs. You are handling this well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here's the interior of car. It has cream leather seats, and the dash etc is highly polished wood. Thank you for feedback, yes we girls have our hobbies, and the men have theirs. Stus dad used to race motorbikes in the 1930s, and passed his love of machinery to his 3 sons.


Swanky looking car but it's defective :shock: :lol: the steering wheel is on the wrong side 

Hope you are feeling well enough to drive it soon, this flu sure seems to b hanging on.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> We drive on the left side of the road here, and all our cars have wheel on right hand side. It's the same UK and Aussie. I would find it really hard swapping to left side as you folks do.


Sam knows that, it's an in going joke about which is the " right" side of the road to drive on, that's why I made the previous comment :lol: I agree it would be very difficult to get used to driving on the different side.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, smart to be cautious. I carry pepper spray in my fanny pack when walking Maya, and in my purse. When we were in Santa Barbara we had to walk to underground garage to get Car. It was not well used. I carried spray in my palm from restaurant til we were seated in locked car.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, Bella and her family in my prayers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I was going to ask if you'd heard, I'm glad that they caught him and they are transferring him to Fairbanks for prosecution. I'm hoping that they add attempted murder to the charges they've already charged him with.
> I'm so sad also about the dogs, and to have one die on the spot, so sad. I am glad though that he can continue with the 11 dogs he has that are uninjured and that the girl is also able to continue.


I'm glad they caught him, I agree, hope they throw the book at him. 
I'm glad the participants can continue on the race but they must be very upset by all this.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary, I'm hoping all goes well for little Bella & Faith can have a good trip, both girls have so much to endure.

Daralene, sorry you had to miss the concert but better safe than sorry, so many kooks in the world now.

Melody, sad your MIL couldn't co sign for you but great that you have a friend who would, no surprise you would have a cry with all that's going on, hope you get the apartment & things settle soon. Take care.
Ohio Joy, your supper sounds so good, you always make such interesting meals.
I'm not much if a car nut, as long as it gets me where I need to go I don't really care what I drive, that's why I have a 11 yr old VW, it still runs well & gets great mileage.

We had a great time with our friends for supper. The desert was a great hit, I'll be making it again. I did make one change to the recipe, instead of instant lemon pudding made with milk, I used lemon pie filling.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam knows that, it's an in going joke about which is the " right" side of the road to drive on, that's why I made the previous comment :lol: I agree it would be very difficult to get used to driving on the different side.


Got it! Sorry my flu brain is a bit slow today, I feel sorry for tourists when they try to drive on opposite side of roads, it causes some terrible crashes.
Chevy impala yes! Great memories, and new ones to be made with this one too. I won't get to drive it much. It will be used mostly on our road trips.'
My regular chariot, is my BMW 330 convertible. That's my toy!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~LOVE BOTH hair dos! Say "HI" to Marla! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Will do.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Mother in law is unable to Co sign so have asked a friend. She said she will. I have had a heck of a day. Been emotional. Miss Greg but am kinda angry at the situation he put me in. Had a cry and a cuddle with Gage. Felt better after. In bed now and it is 10:30pm. Just exhausted see you tomorrow 😴


I would imagine that you are very emotionally drained. A good cry is never a bad thing. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Wow that's really cool.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> WOW, you did it. Isn't it wonderful. Have fun.


Yes, it's really cool.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Speaking of classic cars, today there has been a free concert in the botanic gardens nearby. The concert is Elvis in the gardens, a fabulous tribute of his music, over several hours by 5 impersonators and it's fantastic. They also have a collection of classic cars like the ones he had. We have been twice and it's a wonderful day out. Didn't go as I'm not well enough, but we could hear some of it from home. 
David, drooling is allowed glad you like our Jaguar. By the way because it's a silvery gold colour I nicknamed it Goldfinger lol!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Like I said Stu loves cars. This is his car he takes to the race track and flies around at horrendous speeds. It's a motor sport 335 BMW convertible. The kids in family call it Transformer, and Darth Vader. Enjoy!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just popping in.
> Can't find our modem so stuck on the phone which is too small for me to use all the time. Will try to see if the iPad will cooperate when things settle down.
> It's going to be a few months before the major stuff here is done but I di like it.
> As Maryanne has posted on Facebook that she is in hospital with her depression I can put it here. She crashed the same day we moved. Coincidence? I don't think so. Haven't been to see her other drop clothes off.
> ...


~~~Darowill, all prayers for the best are already at work for you!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good grief, does the right hand know what the left is doing? :roll: hope it gets finally sorted & maybe they could owe you money. :lol:


~~~That would be grand! Actually, that happened to us last year with the IRS. We came home from a trip to a letter that said that we owed about $1300 more on our taxes! HUH? Come to find out...we were owed by the IRS...not that much, but a sizable chunk! Nice! Of course...we didn't get any interest...which we would have had to pay if it ended that we owed the money! Oh well.... :roll:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'd love to get that good, but it is fun and it definitely works my brain. David has a little cheapy guitar that he takes in the semi with him, and then he has his good guitar here so we definitely have fun with it.
> It is fun, I have always gotten my hair done by myself except when I live near Marla, then we do out hair at the same time.


~~~I think it is grand that you & Marla have so much fun together! It was a treat to have her with you at KAP last summer, and we got to share in that fun! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How sad that the mushers were attacked. Brings in a nasty element.
> I was interested to see one place is called Ophir- we have a settlement in Central Otago that frequently records our lowest temperatures- down to -25C or there abouts- I thought it had some Greek Mythological reference, but could well be wrong.


~~~Something worth looking into....I know it gets pretty cold up in Ophir! could be sister "cities"?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> now why would someone attack a musher - i agree - too much violence today - everyone wants to duke it out. --- sam


~~~The latest I have seen is that alcohol was involved. As Jeff King referred to in his interview, and as John Baker, an accomplished Iditarod musher, has been actively working on, substance abuse is a huge problem in many of the small isolated communities of Alaska. Sadly, this event may bring that problem more to the forefront, so more can be done to combat it. The mentality that fighting and violence can solve problems just does not work.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Why !!! Why would anyone want to attack the mushers and there poor dogs
> I hope whoever it was gets locked up . There are definitly to many violent people in this world. Is the musher who lost his dogs able to continue on with the race ?


~~~Both mushers are back on the trail.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Well I was able to keep up with last week's TP, and already on to this weeks.
> Thanks for all the recipes Sam, will have to read them more closely to find which ones I will save.
> Thanks to the ladies for the summary, although I didn't need it this week.
> Pacer I enjoy Matthew's drawings, the horse is coming to life so well. I also found his yarn bowls very much. Sorry your DH still does not have a definite date for his surgery.
> ...


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks as always Sam and ladies.


From me too.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> I was talking with a friend who is a nurse and she told me that she doesn't like the gastrointestinal doctor that we saw either. She said he has terrible bedside manners. I don't even need to wait until that happens to figure that out as I saw it in the office. I just want to get the stones out of my husband and then if there is a need for ongoing care by a gastrointestinal doctor, I will see to having him switch doctors. It was nice to visit with my friend today. She will be out of town all week at a nursing training event. She told me to email her if I have any questions. It is nice to have friends who are willing to help when you are unsure of what to do. It is also so nice to have a wide variety of friends here as well. We help each other in so many ways.


~~~We are keeping all of you wrapped in KTP power prayers!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have several skeins of the tshirt yarn - it's a digbat to knit with. have some more coming - trying to get a purse made for heidi - maybe one for heather. it's going to be interesting since you get no say in what they send - it's whats in the storehouse at the time. you should get som ejust for fun. --- sam


Can we see a picture of your purse so far Sam? How many balls to make one?


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> looks good ladies. --- sam


Sure does.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

martina said:


> I agree. More mindless violence. Seems that if you disagree with someone or something you can do whatever you want. What's happening to tolerance and discussion?


~~~Words that we need to put into our lives much more frequently! Of all the gazillions of address labels I get sent, the ones I like the most are the ones that say "Teach Tolerance".


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Prayers coming for everyone!


Oh from me too Margaret.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> impressive fan. love the hood ornament. the new jaguars do not have a hood ornament much to their detriment i think. what does the inside look like? --- sam


~~~Ohhh, that's sad. I have always thought that sleek cat was really "cool"! Why did they get rid of it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here's the interior of car. It has cream leather seats, and the dash etc is highly polished wood. Thank you for feedback, yes we girls have our hobbies, and the men have theirs. Stus dad used to race motorbikes in the 1930s, and passed his love of machinery to his 3 sons.


It looks in lovely order, Fran!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad that all is well for both you and Sydney


Yes good news on the mammogram Gwen and Sydney on his pearly whites.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> we are lucky indeed although my father said something that i totally agree with - god invented mechanics and us to keep them in business - used to tell my kids at school - if they became an honest mechanic the world would beat a path to their door and they would end up wealthy boys and girls. --- sam


~~~As many of us can attest to our contributions to that wealth!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I was playing with Skyview, thank you Daralene, for the info it's amazing, anyway I got Jupiter.


Great picture Kaye think I will see if I can get it


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Mother in law is unable to Co sign so have asked a friend. She said she will. I have had a heck of a day. Been emotional. Miss Greg but am kinda angry at the situation he put me in. Had a cry and a cuddle with Gage. Felt better after. In bed now and it is 10:30pm. Just exhausted see you tomorrow 😴


~~~This must be such an exhausting time - emotionally & physically. So glad Gage is the person he is. Remember the wall of prayer warriors around you two. I'm glad you are not trying to keep it all tucked inside. Release is important, too. "chin up & charge on!" :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Something worth looking into....I know it gets pretty cold up in Ophir! could be sister "cities"?


 :thumbup: There's only a few houses left in Ophir these days- it was once a bustling mining town.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Just checking in & marking my spot....still have to finish last week's KTP, and then start on this week's. Summary Queens....thank you for your efforts! I realize I am becoming a charter member of the CRAFT Society...so the summaries are very helpful! =-))
> 
> The Iditarod is still running...the first musher should come in sometime on Monday, or early Tuesday. there is some really distressing news from the trail. Two mushers (Aliy Zirkle and Jeff King - 2 major contenders) were attacked by someone on a snow machine! I just can't believe this! Aily got her sled clipped and one dog clipped, Jeff King suffered much more...one dog was killed and 2 others were badly hurt. Aliy had to defend herself with one of the trail marker stakes. The attacker has been apprehended by the Alaska State troopers. This is more upsetting by the fact that mushers are not permitted any kind of communication equipment, so there was no way to call for help. I really don't know.....very very sad. All this resorting to violence to "resolve" issues...it literally makes me cry. I feel our world needs some serious prayer warrior action on this problem.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the pictures. Why on earth would anyone attack the mushers. That is horrid. I sure hope he gets what is coming to him.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There is of red hair in my family, my mom & sister & several uncles. I have red highlights. I have the freckles but don't burn too easily, my sister quickly turns into a lobster.


Red in our family too. DFIL had rec hair but only one of his 5 children. We have 3 daughters with varying shades of beautiful red hair. One a deep auburn, one a coppery red and one a strawberry blonde. Others are all dark haired.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I was going to ask if you'd heard, I'm glad that they caught him and they are transferring him to Fairbanks for prosecution. I'm hoping that they add attempted murder to the charges they've already charged him with.
> I'm so sad also about the dogs, and to have one die on the spot, so sad. I am glad though that he can continue with the 11 dogs he has that are uninjured and that the girl is also able to continue.


~~~The whole incident is so surreal. The Iditarod has always been such a positive, up beat event....full of positive involvement of SO many people all over Alaska. There is a huge educational component and link, too. This will have some kind of impact on that aspect. I have been thinking of how I might have handled this in the classroom. From January through March my classroom was really centered on Alaska & Iditarod, in all subjects. I would not have been able to avoid this. Tricky.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I have frittered away the past 3 hours on this computer between checking emails, investigating natural ingredients to color my hot process soaps (ordered a few ingredients to play with), and of course checking in here. I slept in late (10 a.m.) and still haven't gotten dressed. I promised myself I would at least get some vacuuming and mopping done today so I need to get my butt in gear don't ya' think? TTYL. Love, prayers, and lots of positive thoughts sent everyones way.


Don't forget Gwen we want pictures of your soap.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I have frittered away the past 3 hours on this computer between checking emails, investigating natural ingredients to color my hot process soaps (ordered a few ingredients to play with), and of course checking in here. I slept in late (10 a.m.) and still haven't gotten dressed. I promised myself I would at least get some vacuuming and mopping done today so I need to get my butt in gear don't ya' think? TTYL. Love, prayers, and lots of positive thoughts sent everyones way.


What did you order?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Swanky looking car but it's defective :shock: :lol: the steering wheel is on the wrong side
> 
> ~~~but...it IS on the right. Wait...what am I saying???? :lol: :lol:


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i remember both my sisters putting their hair up in pin curls. along with poodle skirts and nylon blouses. --- sam


Oh yes and then the prickly rollers that dug into your head when you slept. Don't forget the saddle oxfords and then white bucks with white corduroy skirts.😊


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad they caught him, I agree, hope they throw the book at him.
> I'm glad the participants can continue on the race but they must be very upset by all this.


~~~Yes. I saw an interview with Jeff King (he has lost one dog and 2 others badly hurt)....you could tell he was working very hard to not let anger get into his comments. I thought he was very generous in a very stressful situation. The press very kindly left Aliy alone. What little there was showed her very stressed.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, I'm hoping all goes well for little Bella & Faith can have a good trip, both girls have so much to endure.
> 
> Daralene, sorry you had to miss the concert but better safe than sorry, so many kooks in the world now.
> 
> ...


~~~Adorable mittens! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Gwen!
> I become an incoherent mess if I do lose my temper- so it is just not worth it


Me too Julie, if I get real angry and try to tell someone off all I do is blubber.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I would imagine that you are very emotionally drained. A good cry is never a bad thing.
> Sweet dreams.


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Prayers for Bella , her family and all who help them in any way.


Oh from me too.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Mother in law is unable to Co sign so have asked a friend. She said she will. I have had a heck of a day. Been emotional. Miss Greg but am kinda angry at the situation he put me in. Had a cry and a cuddle with Gage. Felt better after. In bed now and it is 10:30pm. Just exhausted see you tomorrow 😴


Big hugs to you and Gage. I sure hope you get the apartment. Are you the only one wanting it?


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, I'm hoping all goes well for little Bella & Faith can have a good trip, both girls have so much to endure.
> 
> Daralene, sorry you had to miss the concert but better safe than sorry, so many kooks in the world now.
> 
> ...


You sure did those up in a short time. They are very cute.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, I'm hoping all goes well for little Bella & Faith can have a good trip, both girls have so much to endure.
> 
> Daralene, sorry you had to miss the concert but better safe than sorry, so many kooks in the world now.
> 
> ...


I'm not much of a car nut either Bonnie but I am lucky enough to see lots of old vintage cars and motorbikes every summer 
Just the other side of the trees from me is an old Manor House that has been turned into a club for vintage motoring fans and each year all the vintage cars turn up in the summer before the go to the rally drive at Saltburn hill 
There is als a day for vintage motorbikes to


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> These following photos are our latest addition to Stus love of cars.
> It's a 1995 6x6 Daimler Jaguar. It is awesome to ride in and am loving it.
> I haven't had a go at driving it yet, but will once I feel better.
> Stu is outside busy buffing it to a high shine and a guy just drove past with his mouth wide open, it was hilarious.


Lovely car Fan. Hope you get well enough to drive it very soon.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the prayers and good wishes on my arm. He said it is doing very well and nothing is coming apart. He has quite a sense of humour and said I can do anything I want unless it's illegal&#128522; Also said people my age don't usually do as well. Must be the knitting&#128522;
Have to go to physio now for better range of motion.

Only downside of the day was we had to get a room for the night as a gale blew in and the ferry was cancelled. We got a ferry at 10:00 the next morning. That meant we got new Jammie's, underwear, socks and toothbrush&#128522; Am now getting ready for our daughter. She will be here on Tuesday


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the prayers and good wishes on my arm. He said it is doing very well and nothing is coming apart. He has quite a sense of humour and said I can do anything I want unless it's illegal&#128522; Also said people my age don't usually do as well. Must be the knitting&#128522;
Have to go to physio now for better range of motion.

Only downside of the day was we had to get a room for the night as a gale blew in and the ferry was cancelled. We got a ferry at 10:00 the next morning. That meant we got new Jammie's, underwear, socks and toothbrush&#128522; Am now getting ready for our daughter. She will be here on Tuesday


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Thank you everyone for the prayers and good wishes on my arm. He said it is doing very well and nothing is coming apart. He has quite a sense of humour and said I can do anything I want unless it's illegal😊 Also said people my age don't usually do as well. Must be the knitting😊
> Have to go to physio now for better range of motion.
> 
> Only downside of the day was we had to get a room for the night as a gale blew in and the ferry was cancelled. We got a ferry at 10:00 the next morning. That meant we got new Jammie's, underwear, socks and toothbrush😊 Am now getting ready for our daughter. She will be here on Tuesday


 Glad everything is going well with your arm Mags . Will you be able to have physio were you live ?I hope so 
Tuesday will be here before you know it and you can give your daughter a great big hug . I am glad that she has parents who she can turn to for help when she needs it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> You sure did those up in a short time. They are very cute.


They are lovely Bonnie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Red in our family too. DFIL had rec hair but only one of his 5 children. We have 3 daughters with varying shades of beautiful red hair. One a deep auburn, one a coppery red and one a strawberry blonde. Others are all dark haired.


My 3 sisters obviously have the dark hair and green eyes of mother along with my oldest brother, 2 other brothers are blond and blue eyed like my dad 
And me I was a white blond as a child but it turned to a sandy blond ( ignoring the grey coming through at the sides ) and brown eyed


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Love the Jaguar Fan. What a beauty. You and Julie will have to go visit the alpaca farm in it.
> 
> Well, Im off for the night. Getting tired.
> 
> Don't forget if you got the app for sky viewing to aim it at the floor or ground. You may see Julie or Darowil's sky if you aim toward the southern hemisphere.


Great idea, I'll do that. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad they caught him, I agree, hope they throw the book at him.
> I'm glad the participants can continue on the race but they must be very upset by all this.


I would imagine that there will probably some PTSD after its all over and they've had time to process it all though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, I'm hoping all goes well for little Bella & Faith can have a good trip, both girls have so much to endure.
> 
> Daralene, sorry you had to miss the concert but better safe than sorry, so many kooks in the world now.
> 
> ...


They are so cute.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Speaking of classic cars, today there has been a free concert in the botanic gardens nearby. The concert is Elvis in the gardens, a fabulous tribute of his music, over several hours by 5 impersonators and it's fantastic. They also have a collection of classic cars like the ones he had. We have been twice and it's a wonderful day out. Didn't go as I'm not well enough, but we could hear some of it from home.
> David, drooling is allowed glad you like our Jaguar. By the way because it's a silvery gold colour I nicknamed it Goldfinger lol!


Great name. :thumbup: 
Too bad you aren't feeling up to the concert though, hopefully you'll kick the flu soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Like I said Stu loves cars. This is his car he takes to the race track and flies around at horrendous speeds. It's a motor sport 335 BMW convertible. The kids in family call it Transformer, and Darth Vader. Enjoy!


Ooh, very pretty!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

mags7 said:


> grandma sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Well I was able to keep up with last week's TP, and already on to this weeks.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Thank you everyone for the prayers and good wishes on my arm. He said it is doing very well and nothing is coming apart. He has quite a sense of humour and said I can do anything I want unless it's illegal😊 Also said people my age don't usually do as well. Must be the knitting😊
> Have to go to physio now for better range of motion.
> 
> Only downside of the day was we had to get a room for the night as a gale blew in and the ferry was cancelled. We got a ferry at 10:00 the next morning. That meant we got new Jammie's, underwear, socks and toothbrush😊 Am now getting ready for our daughter. She will be here on Tuesday


Hoping she is doing okay and I know that first hug will be precious to both of you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought the chevy impala debuted in '58'. --- sam


Hmmm..you may be right, Sam. That's what Wikipedia says too about it's debut in 1958. I know we had Impalas (DH has had 3 of them (light yellow, olive green and now red - and I had a creamy white one). I've always thought my brother Gene restored an Impala too, but after looking at the photo my brother Ken, posted on his Facebook, it looks like the Bel Aires I see on the internet. DH will know for sure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Me too Julie, if I get real angry and try to tell someone off all I do is blubber.


It can be very frustrating when you feel your viewpoint is quite valid!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> impressive fan. love the hood ornament. the new jaguars do not have a hood ornament much to their detriment i think. what does the inside look like? --- sam


I am reading a detective novel with a red (or maybe a Daimler) and apparently they took them off to prevent injury to pedestrians!

Just reading no change here. Well we bought a BBQ today that I can use for virtually anything while I have no stove.

Another book I read (I suspect a year ago) was about murders during the Iadatrod (sp?). I learnt a lot about it from the book including issues like no communication and the very strict rules that cover it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > Swanky looking car but it's defective :shock: :lol: the steering wheel is on the wrong side
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Thank you everyone for the prayers and good wishes on my arm. He said it is doing very well and nothing is coming apart. He has quite a sense of humour and said I can do anything I want unless it's illegal😊 Also said people my age don't usually do as well. Must be the knitting😊
> Have to go to physio now for better range of motion.
> 
> Only downside of the day was we had to get a room for the night as a gale blew in and the ferry was cancelled. We got a ferry at 10:00 the next morning. That meant we got new Jammie's, underwear, socks and toothbrush😊 Am now getting ready for our daughter. She will be here on Tuesday


Great that the arm is doing so well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I've managed to read it all. Boy it's hard reading on the iPhone. Strains my eyes so very little commenting. 

Vicky shared a photo today of one little girl sitting unsupported! She clearly has not read the manuals telling her what to do when.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla's mom used to tell her grands (Marla's sister is the mom) that if they blew at the red light when they were coming to it, that it would blow it out and it would turn green. It worked just enough times for them to believe it. :roll:


We have to bob our heads every time we come to a bridge or gantry as Luke shouts "Duck!"......don't know who taught him that one, but it's really annoying! :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> I am reading a detective novel with a red (or maybe a Daimler) and apparently they took them off to prevent injury to pedestrians!
> 
> Just reading no change here. Well we bought a BBQ today that I can use for virtually anything while I have no stove.
> 
> Another book I read (I suspect a year ago) was about murders during the Iadatrod (sp?). I learnt a lot about it from the book including issues like no communication and the very strict rules that cover it.


No communication means they couldn't call for help and also couldn't warn any others if he the perpetrator was still on the trail of other mushers. I wonder if this will necessitate a change?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> We have to bob our heads every time we come to a bridge or gantry as Luke shouts "Duck!"......don't know who taught him that one, but it's really annoying! :lol:


Grandpa?


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

The girls are all gone for a week. It's VERY quiet in this big house. Yesterday was crazy. I had offered to drive one of the girls to the train station in the am. We had agreed on time to leave, but she came pounding on my door 45 minutes early. She had made an error in the time. The train was leaving in 14 minutes, and the station was 16 minutes away. I grabbed my purse, and we ran for the car. I commented that the trains are always late. Not this time; the train was in two hours early. Just as we got to the exit for the depot, her I phone told her the train had left. She was in tears. I was wondering if the train stopped anywhere along the way, and sure enough, it would take the train 54 minutes and we could drive it in 48. We got to the little depot just as the train was pulling in. It was a gorgeous day here,and the drive south from Minneapolis to Red Wing along the Mississippi river is one of my favorites. On the way back, I celebrated with a McDonald's egg Mcmuffin and told myself I was Housemother of the year! It really was fun. Last night I went to a wonderful concert with DD1--new choral music with an absolutely wonderful ensemble. That was after a day of laundry and cleaning up after the girls. They are wonderful but not perfect!

Love the Jag. Funny, I had no trouble driving on the left side in England, and our funny used car (a Renault Saloon) did have the steering wheel on the right side, and we were told not to open the driver's side door when we bought it. But that's a funny story for another day.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Mel, you are grieving over the loss of what you had and having to make a new life for you and Gage, so it will seem overwhelming at times. Just keep on going, some days hardly moving forward, other days things will be better. But you will come through this bad time. We are here for you. 
The Jags are never faulty, just the roads are wrong in some countries! 
I had a lunch out with my son yesterday, came back and finished some laundry for him and then was invited to theirs to have fish and chips for dinner in their new kitchen dining room. It's not finished yet by any means so we all sat at the extending table with tea lights for illumination. It was good fun. We had a great Christmas there with only a tiny kitchen and have been told that this year we can go round and remember the good meal and admire the new kitchen which is only going to be something to look at !


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Leila is hanging in there. Sleeps most of the time or comes over to nudge my arm to get petted and hugged. Thanks for asking.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~OUCH! sorry....I'm sure Sydney will give you some lovin'! How is Leila?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry MIL unable to co sign but do keep in mind it isn't that she doesn'st support and love you it's that age old saying blood is thicker than water. At some point she feels most likely that she has to show some support for her son. I don't mean that to sound harsh. I am thrilled your friend was able to co-sign for you. Keeping you in my prayers. It is only natural for you to feel anger about being put in this situation too along with the tears. After 14 years (I think I remember the time together) of course you are going to feel a wide array of emotions. Just pray and do what is right for you and Gage. Sending you many {{{{{hugs}}}}}.


gagesmom said:


> Mother in law is unable to Co sign so have asked a friend. She said she will. I have had a heck of a day. Been emotional. Miss Greg but am kinda angry at the situation he put me in. Had a cry and a cuddle with Gage. Felt better after. In bed now and it is 10:30pm. Just exhausted see you tomorrow 😴


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Speaking of University.... Kaye Jo didn't you awhile back mention possibly going to to school? Did you ever do that?



Poledra65 said:


> That is good, fingers and toes crossed that there are no more issues there.
> I think University has gotten stressful for a number of reasons, it's too bad that she felt she needed to drop out of something that she loves so much, I hope that she feels able to go back and continue before too long.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is sad. I just finished telling DH that yesterday I found myself having a reaction I never have had before. I had gone up to a store and had to park farther away than I usually do. About a aisle across from where I parked was a group of late teen/early 20ish males gathered around a car with musis playing loud and loud talking. I exited my car and started to walk toward the store when a pimped out car came cruising slowly by and everyone got quite and was looking toward the vehicle. My first thought was "is there about to be a shooting? What should I do?" I was stunned that I had such a thought. It really bothered me to feel such trepidation. I hate that I even had such a thought. What is our world coming to?



Cashmeregma said:


> Was asked to go to a concert last night to see someone perform but it was downtown at night. Would have had to go alone. Not only do I have trouble driving at night but just saw that someone was stabbed & killed across the street from the school. It was at midnight so not at the same time but just awful. If I go to DH's concerts I have him meet me and go to the parking lot with me so I'm not alone or he meets me for supper and we go together. The concert I was invited to was at a different place and a worse part of town. So sad.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your hedgehog mitts are great.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, I'm hoping all goes well for little Bella & Faith can have a good trip, both girls have so much to endure.
> 
> Daralene, sorry you had to miss the concert but better safe than sorry, so many kooks in the world now.
> 
> ...


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is sad. I just finished telling DH that yesterday I found myself having a reaction I never have had before. I had gone up to a store and had to park farther away than I usually do. About a aisle across from where I parked was a group of late teen/early 20ish males gathered around a car with musis playing loud and loud talking. I exited my car and started to walk toward the store when a pimped out car came cruising slowly by and everyone got quite and was looking toward the vehicle. My first thought was "is there about to be a shooting? What should I do?" I was stunned that I had such a thought. It really bothered me to feel such trepidation. I hate that I even had such a thought. What is our world coming to?


Your sense of self preservation kicked in, and it shows how important it is to be aware of our surroundings at all times, so nothing to worry about I don't think , but something for you to congratulate yourself on.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Mags7[/b}I ordered the following to tryout: 
2 Ounces Activated Charcoal (Powder)
2 Ounces Alkanet Root (C/S)
2 Ounces Annatto Seeds (Whole)
2 Ounces Black Walnut Hull (Powder)
2 Ounces Burdock Leaf (C/S)
2 Ounces Cocoa (Powder)
2 Ounces Comfrey Leaf (Powder)
2 Ounces Dandelion Leaf (C/S)
2 Ounces French Green Clay
2 Ounces Moroccan Red Clay
2 Ounces Nettle Leaf (Powder)
2 Ounces Paprika (Powder)
2 Ounces Red Sandalwood (Powder)
2 Ounces Safflower (Powder)
2 Ounces Spirulina (Powder)
2 Ounces Turmeric (Powder)
NEW 1/4 Ounce indigo Powder


mags7 said:



What did you order?

Click to expand...

When I made melt & pour soap and sold it wholesale I didn't use natural colorants so I'm looking forward to trying these out.*


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well good news on the arm! And as far as the downside....think of it as a mini vacation! Love getting new jammies!



mags7 said:


> Thank you everyone for the prayers and good wishes on my arm. He said it is doing very well and nothing is coming apart. He has quite a sense of humour and said I can do anything I want unless it's illegal😊 Also said people my age don't usually do as well. Must be the knitting😊
> Have to go to physio now for better range of motion.
> 
> Only downside of the day was we had to get a room for the night as a gale blew in and the ferry was cancelled. We got a ferry at 10:00 the next morning. That meant we got new Jammie's, underwear, socks and toothbrush😊 Am now getting ready for our daughter. She will be here on Tuesday


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome that you felt like Housemother of the Year after such a trek! From all you've told us I must say I am not surprised though. The girls really seem to love you and your love of the position shines through. Congratulations! You DO deserve Housemother of the Year!!!


machriste said:


> The girls are all gone for a week. It's VERY quiet in this big house. Yesterday was crazy. I had offered to drive one of the girls to the train station in the am. We had agreed on time to leave, but she came pounding on my door 45 minutes early. She had made an error in the time. The train was leaving in 14 minutes, and the station was 16 minutes away. I grabbed my purse, and we ran for the car. I commented that the trains are always late. Not this time; the train was in two hours early. Just as we got to the exit for the depot, her I phone told her the train had left. She was in tears. I was wondering if the train stopped anywhere along the way, and sure enough, it would take the train 54 minutes and we could drive it in 48. We got to the little depot just as the train was pulling in. It was a gorgeous day here,and the drive south from Minneapolis to Red Wing along the Mississippi river is one of my favorites. On the way back, I celebrated with a McDonald's egg Mcmuffin and told myself I was Housemother of the year! It really was fun. Last night I went to a wonderful concert with DD1--new choral music with an absolutely wonderful ensemble. That was after a day of laundry and cleaning up after the girls. They are wonderful but not perfect!
> 
> Love the Jag. Funny, I had no trouble driving on the left side in England, and our funny used car (a Renault Saloon) did have the steering wheel on the right side, and we were told not to open the driver's side door when we bought it. But that's a funny story for another day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Several folks have been talking about the t-shirt yarn and how expensive it is. I got this in an email today and immediately thought of you folks. Check it out.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Recycle-T-Shirts-into-Seamless-Yarn/


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Both mushers are back on the trail.


That's good to hear .


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Like I said Stu loves cars. This is his car he takes to the race track and flies around at horrendous speeds. It's a motor sport 335 BMW convertible. The kids in family call it Transformer, and Darth Vader. Enjoy!


 :thumbup: fancy.

The Elvis concert sounds wonderful, sorry you weren't well enough to attend.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> The girls are all gone for a week. It's VERY quiet in this big house. Yesterday was crazy. I had offered to drive one of the girls to the train station in the am. We had agreed on time to leave, but she came pounding on my door 45 minutes early. She had made an error in the time. The train was leaving in 14 minutes, and the station was 16 minutes away. I grabbed my purse, and we ran for the car. I commented that the trains are always late. Not this time; the train was in two hours early. Just as we got to the exit for the depot, her I phone told her the train had left. She was in tears. I was wondering if the train stopped anywhere along the way, and sure enough, it would take the train 54 minutes and we could drive it in 48. We got to the little depot just as the train was pulling in. It was a gorgeous day here,and the drive south from Minneapolis to Red Wing along the Mississippi river is one of my favorites. On the way back, I celebrated with a McDonald's egg Mcmuffin and told myself I was Housemother of the year! It really was fun. Last night I went to a wonderful concert with DD1--new choral music with an absolutely wonderful ensemble. That was after a day of laundry and cleaning up after the girls. They are wonderful but not perfect!
> 
> Love the Jag. Funny, I had no trouble driving on the left side in England, and our funny used car (a Renault Saloon) did have the steering wheel on the right side, and we were told not to open the driver's side door when we bought it. But that's a funny story for another day.


 I'm glad you helped the girl get her train you definitely are a good housemother and your girls are very lucky to have you , I'm thinking you will miss them this week 
The concert sounds wonderful too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It can be very frustrating when you feel your viewpoint is quite valid!


If I know I'm right I won't back down just demand to speak to someone in charge and tell them you need it sorting as soon as possible as the worry and stress is making you ill ( well it could do )


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Oh yes and then the prickly rollers that dug into your head when you slept. Don't forget the saddle oxfords and then white bucks with white corduroy skirts.😊


I'm a little younger than you, I missed wearing the lovely saddle shoes :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I am reading a detective novel with a red (or maybe a Daimler) and apparently they took them off to prevent injury to pedestrians!
> 
> Just reading no change here. Well we bought a BBQ today that I can use for virtually anything while I have no stove.
> 
> Another book I read (I suspect a year ago) was about murders during the Iadatrod (sp?). I learnt a lot about it from the book including issues like no communication and the very strict rules that cover it.


I collect a lot of information and facts from books to . I love to read


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mags7 said:


> You sure did those up in a short time. They are very cute.


Not a short time, I've been plugging away for 2 months, not something you can spend an whole evening working on. So for one of the few times in my life I've had more than one WIP


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm not much of a car nut either Bonnie but I am lucky enough to see lots of old vintage cars and motorbikes every summer
> Just the other side of the trees from me is an old Manor House that has been turned into a club for vintage motoring fans and each year all the vintage cars turn up in the summer before the go to the rally drive at Saltburn hill
> There is als a day for vintage motorbikes to


Those old cars are very nice, we don't see too many old cars here, seems the car nuts are more into sports & muscle cars. They have a car show in conjunction with the Blueberry Festival here each August, I think it was started so there was something to attract more men. There are a few antique cars at it but mostly 60's-70's stuff fixed up


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Thank you everyone for the prayers and good wishes on my arm. He said it is doing very well and nothing is coming apart. He has quite a sense of humour and said I can do anything I want unless it's illegal😊 Also said people my age don't usually do as well. Must be the knitting😊
> Have to go to physio now for better range of motion.
> 
> Only downside of the day was we had to get a room for the night as a gale blew in and the ferry was cancelled. We got a ferry at 10:00 the next morning. That meant we got new Jammie's, underwear, socks and toothbrush😊 Am now getting ready for our daughter. She will be here on Tuesday


Great that the arm is doing well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I've managed to read it all. Boy it's hard reading on the iPhone. Strains my eyes so very little commenting.
> 
> Vicky shared a photo today of one little girl sitting unsupported! She clearly has not read the manuals telling her what to do when.


They sure don't stay babies for long. 3 months? Is pretty early for sitting


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow!, you really are house mother of the year to get her to the next train stop in time!



machriste said:


> The girls are all gone for a week. It's VERY quiet in this big house. Yesterday was crazy. I had offered to drive one of the girls to the train station in the am. We had agreed on time to leave, but she came pounding on my door 45 minutes early. She had made an error in the time. The train was leaving in 14 minutes, and the station was 16 minutes away. I grabbed my purse, and we ran for the car. I commented that the trains are always late. Not this time; the train was in two hours early. Just as we got to the exit for the depot, her I phone told her the train had left. She was in tears. I was wondering if the train stopped anywhere along the way, and sure enough, it would take the train 54 minutes and we could drive it in 48. We got to the little depot just as the train was pulling in. It was a gorgeous day here,and the drive south from Minneapolis to Red Wing along the Mississippi river is one of my favorites. On the way back, I celebrated with a McDonald's egg Mcmuffin and told myself I was Housemother of the year! It really was fun. Last night I went to a wonderful concert with DD1--new choral music with an absolutely wonderful ensemble. That was after a day of laundry and cleaning up after the girls. They are wonderful but not perfect!
> 
> Love the Jag. Funny, I had no trouble driving on the left side in England, and our funny used car (a Renault Saloon) did have the steering wheel on the right side, and we were told not to open the driver's side door when we bought it. But that's a funny story for another day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> Your sense of self preservation kicked in, and it shows how important it is to be aware of our surroundings at all times, so nothing to worry about I don't think , but something for you to congratulate yourself on.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> If I know I'm right I won't back down just demand to speak to someone in charge and tell them you need it sorting as soon as possible as the worry and stress is making you ill ( well it could do )


I will do that too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Sunday 13 March '16

Today is Open an Umbrella Indoors Day. Everybody knows that opening an umbrella indoors is supposed to be bad luck. But is there any truth behind this age-old superstition? Fortunately for those spending sleepless nights pondering this question, there is actually a wacky holiday dedicated to finding out the truth. The aptly-named Open An Umbrella Indoors Day was invented in 2003 by a man called Thomas Knibb. Knibb allegedly hoped to defy silly superstitions by encouraging people to open their umbrellas indoors and observe the (non-existent) consequences.

The best thing about this bizarre holiday is that anybody can take part. Just follow these four simple steps:

Step 1: Find an umbrella and check that you are, indeed, indoors.
Step 2: Position yourself clear of breakable objects and/or people who value their eyesight.
Step 3: Take a deep breath, grasp the umbrella handle firmly with one hand and open the umbrella with your other hand.
Step 4: Note any bad luck that occurs in the following days or weeks.

Note: People who take part in this holiday do so at their own risk.

Today is Check Your Batteries Day. We all know that some days are silly or light-hearted, but there are others which serve an important purpose. Check Your Batteries Day is definitely highly recommended because it could actually save your life.

Created to raise awareness of the importance of testing and having working batteries in household appliances like smoke detectors and carbon monoxide detectors. These devices help to warn you of a potentially life threatening situation, giving you vital time to get yourself and your family to safety. However, its important they are tested (usually you can do this by pushing a button) regularly to ensure theyre working correctly. Check Your Batteries Day is a reminder to do just that.

While youre in the routine of checking, its a good idea to check other household appliances, such as remote controls, toys, clocks and other electrical items. If you dont have spare batteries on hand, consider buying some.

Today is Earmuffs Day. Protect your ears from loud noises and protect them from the cold on Earmuffs Day!

Today is Ken Day. Ken Day celebrates the occasion in 1961 when Barbies long-term on-off boyfriend, Ken Carson, first appeared on the scene, exhibited by his makers Mattel at a toy fair. In spite of some unfair comments about his manliness, and the rather more likely suggestions that he cared more about his clothes than his love life, the romance blossomed. The couple had a brief separation in the 1960s, but then stayed together until 2004. Then, in a move that shocked the world of plastic celebrities, Barbie announced their break-up, and transferred her affections to Blaine Gordon, an Australian surfing dude. Ken hadnt given up though, and in 2011 made some much-publicised attempts to celebrate their fiftieth anniversary by winning her back.

Ken Day is probably best celebrated with a wholesome date night or a barbecue on the beach, a very large hair-do and some polyester leisure wear.

Today is Coconut Torte Day. Seems only 51 weeks ago we were last celebrating Coconut Torte Day with a delicious, moist, coconutty coconut torte. But no, apparently its been a whole year! Thank goodness its rolled around again so soon. What could be more exciting than the smell of a cake in the oven?

Not just any cake either. This will need at least three layers of sponge. But its not about the sponge. Its about the filling. Creamy. Coconutty. Close your eyes, and pretend youre in Mexico

You want to go for it? Good! So a regular cake mix will probably do for the sponge. Because, remember, its not about the sponge. If youve a good recipe of your own, wheel it out. For the filling, youll need lots of sour cream, flaked coconut and sugar. Whip it all together, and smother the sponge in it, on all sides, and in between. Then, devour.

Coconut Cream Torte Recipe

"This three-layer cake is rich and yummy," says Carol Barton from Bowling Green, Kentucky. Sour cream is the secret ingredient in the creamy frosting that's chock-full of coconut and pecans. "If you fix this dessert a day ahead, it tastes even better," she adds. "Just cover and refrigerate it."

TOTAL TIME: Prep: 20 min. Bake: 20 min. + cooling

MAKES: 12-16 servings

Ingredients

1 package butter recipe golden cake mix (regular size)
2 cups (16 ounces) sour cream
1 package (10 ounces) flaked coconut
1 cup chopped pecans, toasted
1/2 cup sugar

Directions

1. Prepare cake batter according to package directions. Pour into three greased and floured 9-in. round baking pans.

2. Bake at 350° for 20-25 minutes or until a toothpick inserted near the center comes out clean. Cool for 10 minutes before removing from pan to wire racks to cool completely.

3. In a large bowl, combine the sour cream, coconut, pecans and sugar.

4. Place one cake on a serving platter; spread with a third of the sour cream mixture. Repeat layers twice. Store in the refrigerator..

Originally published as Coconut Cream Torte in Quick Cooking January/February 2003, p37

Sweet White Wine: Enjoy this recipe with a sweet white wine such as Moscato or a sweet Riesling.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/coconut-cream-torte

Which mammal has the longest pregnancy?

Lion
Elephant
Blue Whale
Human

Before 1687 clocks were made with only an hour hand.

March 13
1950 - William H Macy
1939 - Neil Sedaka

March 13, 1852
"Uncle Sam" made his debut as a cartoon character in the New York Lantern

Note: and you ladies think you had it bad.

Answer: Elephants have the longest gestation period of all mammals, carrying their young for 22 months before giving birth. Long developmental periods are common among highly intelligent animals. Since elephants are the largest living and biggest-brained land animal in the world, there's a lot of developing for elephants to do in the womb. Although elephants usually only carry one baby at a time, one to two percent of elephant births produce twins. When an elephant gives birth, the other elephants in the herd form a protective circle around the mother during the delivery.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

which side is your gear shift on? that is what i would have trouble with if it was on the left side. --- sam



Fan said:


> We drive on the left side of the road here, and all our cars have wheel on right hand side. It's the same UK and Aussie. I would find it really hard swapping to left side as you folks do.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - that is really clear. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I was playing with Skyview, thank you Daralene, for the info it's amazing, anyway I got Jupiter.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is excellent news - so sad about the dogs though - i really think they should put the guy in a cage with all he dogs. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I was going to ask if you'd heard, I'm glad that they caught him and they are transferring him to Fairbanks for prosecution. I'm hoping that they add attempted murder to the charges they've already charged him with.
> I'm so sad also about the dogs, and to have one die on the spot, so sad. I am glad though that he can continue with the 11 dogs he has that are uninjured and that the girl is also able to continue.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was going to mention that too bonnie - they do the strangest things on the other side of the pond. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Swanky looking car but it's defective :shock: :lol: the steering wheel is on the wrong side
> 
> Hope you are feeling well enough to drive it soon, this flu sure seems to b hanging on.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what great mittens bonnie - good job - picture is fine. did you crochet the tablecloth? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, I'm hoping all goes well for little Bella & Faith can have a good trip, both girls have so much to endure.
> 
> Daralene, sorry you had to miss the concert but better safe than sorry, so many kooks in the world now.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and that is quite a toy. --- sam



Fan said:


> Got it! Sorry my flu brain is a bit slow today, I feel sorry for tourists when they try to drive on opposite side of roads, it causes some terrible crashes.
> Chevy impala yes! Great memories, and new ones to be made with this one too. I won't get to drive it much. It will be used mostly on our road trips.'
> My regular chariot, is my BMW 330 convertible. That's my toy!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great car - love the way it transforms. --- sam



Fan said:


> Like I said Stu loves cars. This is his car he takes to the race track and flies around at horrendous speeds. It's a motor sport 335 BMW convertible. The kids in family call it Transformer, and Darth Vader. Enjoy!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mags - mary maxim i think has it on sale at five something a skein. i don't know if the sale is on yet or not but that is what i paid. --- sam



mags7 said:


> grandma sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Well I was able to keep up with last week's TP, and already on to this weeks.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mags - i ripped it out. i'm waiting for the rest of my tshirt yarn to come - i got three skeins yesterday - there should be a few more coming. then heidi will decide how she wants it to go - i will take a picture after i get it started. --- sam



mags7 said:


> Can we see a picture of your purse so far Sam? How many balls to make one?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - it is quite evident they didn't ask me - i would have told them they should never get rid of the hood ornament - it is a beautiful ornament. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Ohhh, that's sad. I have always thought that sleek cat was really "cool"! Why did they get rid of it?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those were the days. --- sam



mags7 said:


> Oh yes and then the prickly rollers that dug into your head when you slept. Don't forget the saddle oxfords and then white bucks with white corduroy skirts.😊


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love vintage cars - those are beautiful. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I'm not much of a car nut either Bonnie but I am lucky enough to see lots of old vintage cars and motorbikes every summer
> Just the other side of the trees from me is an old Manor House that has been turned into a club for vintage motoring fans and each year all the vintage cars turn up in the summer before the go to the rally drive at Saltburn hill
> There is als a day for vintage motorbikes to


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just count it as a mini vaca - those are always nice. one can always use a new toothbrush. --- sam



mags7 said:


> Thank you everyone for the prayers and good wishes on my arm. He said it is doing very well and nothing is coming apart. He has quite a sense of humour and said I can do anything I want unless it's illegal😊 Also said people my age don't usually do as well. Must be the knitting😊
> Have to go to physio now for better range of motion.
> 
> Only downside of the day was we had to get a room for the night as a gale blew in and the ferry was cancelled. We got a ferry at 10:00 the next morning. That meant we got new Jammie's, underwear, socks and toothbrush😊 Am now getting ready for our daughter. She will be here on Tuesday


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Like I said Stu loves cars. This is his car he takes to the race track and flies around at horrendous speeds. It's a motor sport 335 BMW convertible. The kids in family call it Transformer, and Darth Vader. Enjoy!


 David looked at it and decided he needed to pull his Chevy truck out and drive it to go fishing. lol Men. lol Gotta love em.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a classic '57 bel aire - a beauty of a car to a lot of people - i am still partial to the '58. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Hmmm..you may be right, Sam. That's what Wikipedia says too about it's debut in 1958. I know we had Impalas (DH has had 3 of them (light yellow, olive green and now red - and I had a creamy white one). I've always thought my brother Gene restored an Impala too, but after looking at the photo my brother Ken, posted on his Facebook, it looks like the Bel Aires I see on the internet. DH will know for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I think it is grand that you & Marla have so much fun together! It was a treat to have her with you at KAP last summer, and we got to share in that fun! :thumbup: :thumbup:


  She'll be there this sumer too. Oh, I do need to see about getting our hotel reservations made too. :roll:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was a stupid reason for taking it off - mean - if a pedestrian is that close to the ornament he deserves to be hit. --- sam



darowil said:


> I am reading a detective novel with a red (or maybe a Daimler) and apparently they took them off to prevent injury to pedestrians!
> 
> Just reading no change here. Well we bought a BBQ today that I can use for virtually anything while I have no stove.
> 
> Another book I read (I suspect a year ago) was about murders during the Iadatrod (sp?). I learnt a lot about it from the book including issues like no communication and the very strict rules that cover it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how cute! rotflmao ---- sam



KateB said:


> We have to bob our heads every time we come to a bridge or gantry as Luke shouts "Duck!"......don't know who taught him that one, but it's really annoying! :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~The latest I have seen is that alcohol was involved. As Jeff King referred to in his interview, and as John Baker, an accomplished Iditarod musher, has been actively working on, substance abuse is a huge problem in many of the small isolated communities of Alaska. Sadly, this event may bring that problem more to the forefront, so more can be done to combat it. The mentality that fighting and violence can solve problems just does not work.


If things haven't changed much since I left, Alaska has one of the highest rates of alcohol abuse and the long dark days of winter don't help. People self medicate against the depression that comes from so many hours of darkness with alcohol too, it's a really sad situation and definitely needs to be addressed more than it is, especially in the isolated villages.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are definitely house mother of the year. you know you are going to have to tell us the story of the door of the renault saloon. --- sam



machriste said:


> The girls are all gone for a week. It's VERY quiet in this big house. Yesterday was crazy. I had offered to drive one of the girls to the train station in the am. We had agreed on time to leave, but she came pounding on my door 45 minutes early. She had made an error in the time. The train was leaving in 14 minutes, and the station was 16 minutes away. I grabbed my purse, and we ran for the car. I commented that the trains are always late. Not this time; the train was in two hours early. Just as we got to the exit for the depot, her I phone told her the train had left. She was in tears. I was wondering if the train stopped anywhere along the way, and sure enough, it would take the train 54 minutes and we could drive it in 48. We got to the little depot just as the train was pulling in. It was a gorgeous day here,and the drive south from Minneapolis to Red Wing along the Mississippi river is one of my favorites. On the way back, I celebrated with a McDonald's egg Mcmuffin and told myself I was Housemother of the year! It really was fun. Last night I went to a wonderful concert with DD1--new choral music with an absolutely wonderful ensemble. That was after a day of laundry and cleaning up after the girls. They are wonderful but not perfect!
> 
> Love the Jag. Funny, I had no trouble driving on the left side in England, and our funny used car (a Renault Saloon) did have the steering wheel on the right side, and we were told not to open the driver's side door when we bought it. But that's a funny story for another day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't they intend to use it? --- sam



martina said:


> Mel, you are grieving over the loss of what you had and having to make a new life for you and Gage, so it will seem overwhelming at times. Just keep on going, some days hardly moving forward, other days things will be better. But you will come through this bad time. We are here for you.
> The Jags are never faulty, just the roads are wrong in some countries!
> I had a lunch out with my son yesterday, came back and finished some laundry for him and then was invited to theirs to have fish and chips for dinner in their new kitchen dining room. It's not finished yet by any means so we all sat at the extending table with tea lights for illumination. It was good fun. We had a great Christmas there with only a tiny kitchen and have been told that this year we can go round and remember the good meal and admire the new kitchen which is only going to be something to look at !


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did i miss something - what is wrong with leila? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Leila is hanging in there. Sleeps most of the time or comes over to nudge my arm to get petted and hugged. Thanks for asking.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is scary gwen. sometimes i wonder if i should ever leave the house. i wonder if we have gone too far to be able to do anything about it? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> That is sad. I just finished telling DH that yesterday I found myself having a reaction I never have had before. I had gone up to a store and had to park farther away than I usually do. About a aisle across from where I parked was a group of late teen/early 20ish males gathered around a car with musis playing loud and loud talking. I exited my car and started to walk toward the store when a pimped out car came cruising slowly by and everyone got quite and was looking toward the vehicle. My first thought was "is there about to be a shooting? What should I do?" I was stunned that I had such a thought. It really bothered me to feel such trepidation. I hate that I even had such a thought. What is our world coming to?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ooh - definitely will need pictures. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> *Mags7[/b}I ordered the following to tryout:
> 2 Ounces Activated Charcoal (Powder)*


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~The whole incident is so surreal. The Iditarod has always been such a positive, up beat event....full of positive involvement of SO many people all over Alaska. There is a huge educational component and link, too. This will have some kind of impact on that aspect. I have been thinking of how I might have handled this in the classroom. From January through March my classroom was really centered on Alaska & Iditarod, in all subjects. I would not have been able to avoid this. Tricky.


And a lot of the schools in Alaska also follow the Iditarod closely, so this is a very valuable teaching opportunity if they choose to use it and use it wisely, but I agree, very tricky to get it right.

One of the comments on facebook was that he should be stripped down and drug for miles on the trail by each sled dog team.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm not much of a car nut either Bonnie but I am lucky enough to see lots of old vintage cars and motorbikes every summer
> Just the other side of the trees from me is an old Manor House that has been turned into a club for vintage motoring fans and each year all the vintage cars turn up in the summer before the go to the rally drive at Saltburn hill
> There is als a day for vintage motorbikes to


Ooh pretty, that would be fun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Thank you everyone for the prayers and good wishes on my arm. He said it is doing very well and nothing is coming apart. He has quite a sense of humour and said I can do anything I want unless it's illegal😊 Also said people my age don't usually do as well. Must be the knitting😊
> Have to go to physio now for better range of motion.
> 
> Only downside of the day was we had to get a room for the night as a gale blew in and the ferry was cancelled. We got a ferry at 10:00 the next morning. That meant we got new Jammie's, underwear, socks and toothbrush😊 Am now getting ready for our daughter. She will be here on Tuesday


Great news! Too bad the weather got so bad, but at least you weren't out on the water when it got bad. 
It will be wonderful to have your daughter home and in your arms.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well I've managed to read it all. Boy it's hard reading on the iPhone. Strains my eyes so very little commenting.
> 
> Vicky shared a photo today of one little girl sitting unsupported! She clearly has not read the manuals telling her what to do when.


What a clever girl she is


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> i was going to mention that too bonnie - they do the strangest things on the other side of the pond. --- sam


That's what we say Sam!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i loved saddle shoes - in fact clark's has a pair i was thinking of buying. i only wore white bucks when i was marching with the band - that was part of the uniform. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm a little younger than you, I missed wearing the lovely saddle shoes :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would be first in line to drive the dogs. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> And a lot of the schools in Alaska also follow the Iditarod closely, so this is a very valuable teaching opportunity if they choose to use it and use it wisely, but I agree, very tricky to get it right.
> 
> One of the comments on facebook was that he should be stripped down and drug for miles on the trail by each sled dog team.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> We have to bob our heads every time we come to a bridge or gantry as Luke shouts "Duck!"......don't know who taught him that one, but it's really annoying! :lol:


I bet he never forgets 😄


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

martina said:


> That's what we say Sam!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Leila is hanging in there.  Sleeps most of the time or comes over to nudge my arm to get petted and hugged. Thanks for asking.


I'm glad Laila is hanging in there , hopefully for a long time yet . As long as she isn't in pain


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> well - it is quite evident they didn't ask me - i would have told them they should never get rid of the hood ornament - it is a beautiful ornament. --- sam


I think the main reason they got rid of the hood ornament was because too many were being stolen as souvenirs from parked cars. And of course in the act of stealing the vandals also did damage to the cars.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Mags7[/b}I ordered the following to tryout:
> 2 Ounces Activated Charcoal (Powder)
> 2 Ounces Alkanet Root (C/S)
> 2 Ounces Annatto Seeds (Whole)
> ...


*

You are going to have some fun with all that . Can we see a picture when you have made some ?*


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hmmm..you may be right, Sam. That's what Wikipedia says too about it's debut in 1958. I know we had Impalas (DH has had 3 of them (light yellow, olive green and now red - and I had a creamy white one). I've always thought my brother Gene restored an Impala too, but after looking at the photo my brother Ken, posted on his Facebook, it looks like the Bel Aires I see on the internet. DH will know for sure.


~~~Classy classic Chevy! :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm a little younger than you, I missed wearing the lovely saddle shoes :lol:


I understood the shoes but don't have a clue what white bucks are ?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> Right is right after all.


 :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

check out these mittens. --- sam

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Mittens/Tiny-Hearts-City-Mittens


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I understood the shoes but don't have a clue what white bucks are ?


oops


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I understood the shoes but don't have a clue what white bucks are ?


here you go sonja. --- sam

http://www.google.com/search?q=white+buck+shoes&espv=2&biw=1600&bih=775&tbm=isch&imgil=0dF512SUVgmbmM%253A%253BPPUAlhDEbu9DSM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.valetmag.com%25252Fstyle%25252Fprofiles-features%25252F2010%25252Foutlook-spring-classic-shoe.php&source=iu&pf=m&fir=0dF512SUVgmbmM%253A%252CPPUAlhDEbu9DSM%252C_&usg=__8tJ0-twtpvhiHn0BK4Rlh6bQ7fk%3D&ved=0ahUKEwi25KvPpb7LAhXI7yYKHZmICicQyjcIRw&ei=pbHlVvb9G8jfmwGZkaq4Ag#imgrc=0dF512SUVgmbmM%3A


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will do that too.


Good I'll cross my fingers that you get something sorted


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> No communication means they couldn't call for help and also couldn't warn any others if he the perpetrator was still on the trail of other mushers. I wonder if this will necessitate a change?


~~~I'm sure there will be some pretty lengthy discussions about this. There may be some kind of specialized technology...like the emergency beepers for "....help. I've fallen and can't get up" situations.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Leila is hanging in there. Sleeps most of the time or comes over to nudge my arm to get petted and hugged. Thanks for asking.


~~~I think about her a lot!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorry MIL unable to co sign but do keep in mind it isn't that she doesn'st support and love you it's that age old saying blood is thicker than water. At some point she feels most likely that she has to show some support for her son. I don't mean that to sound harsh. I am thrilled your friend was able to co-sign for you. Keeping you in my prayers. It is only natural for you to feel anger about being put in this situation too along with the tears. After 14 years (I think I remember the time together) of course you are going to feel a wide array of emotions. Just pray and do what is right for you and Gage. Sending you many {{{{{hugs}}}}}.


~~~I ditto that, and more {{{{{hugs}}}}} from me!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> don't they intend to use it? --- sam


Yes, he was teasing us. But if Mikes mum and I get our way it will be a craft room as there is a roof light and two walls are all glass and there's loads of space for machines and upstairs there is a room for us to store our stashes and another where we could put our books , if my son would only revert to having a small bedroom and no office space!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Those old cars are very nice, we don't see too many old cars here, seems the car nuts are more into sports & muscle cars. They have a car show in conjunction with the Blueberry Festival here each August, I think it was started so there was something to attract more men. There are a few antique cars at it but mostly 60's-70's stuff fixed up


~~~All summer long here in Ohio, there is a "Cruise-In" every Friday night at the local Dairy Queen. All kinds of old and older cars show up. There is always a crowd in this tiny little town on the southern shore of Lake Erie. This has been going on for many years.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow!, you really are house mother of the year to get her to the next train stop in time!


~~~And the Indy 500 is only 2 1/2 months away!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> If things haven't changed much since I left, Alaska has one of the highest rates of alcohol abuse and the long dark days of winter don't help. People self medicate against the depression that comes from so many hours of darkness with alcohol too, it's a really sad situation and definitely needs to be addressed more than it is, especially in the isolated villages.


~~~John Baker and his wife have joined with the governor and some other people and are making a concerted effort to deal with this issue. I'm not sure exactly what is involved, but I have heard several references to his program during this Iditarod. Part of it does involve his going to many of the isolated villages and working with the youngsters there. There is also a very high suicide rate among the young in Alaska. I believe this problem is also part of his program.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And a lot of the schools in Alaska also follow the Iditarod closely, so this is a very valuable teaching opportunity if they choose to use it and use it wisely, but I agree, very tricky to get it right.
> 
> One of the comments on facebook was that he should be stripped down and drug for miles on the trail by each sled dog team.


~~~Yikes.....


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

angelam said:


> I think the main reason they got rid of the hood ornament was because too many were being stolen as souvenirs from parked cars. And of course in the act of stealing the vandals also did damage to the cars.


~~~I believe that was the reason for eliminating the hood ornament for the Mercedes.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> which side is your gear shift on? that is what i would have trouble with if it was on the left side. --- sam


The gear shift is on left, so you use left hand to work it. Yes quite different to your method.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i bet our machriste would win the race. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~And the Indy 500 is only 2 1/2 months away!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> what great mittens bonnie - good job - picture is fine. did you crochet the tablecloth? --- sam


Yes, many years ago, maybe 20, I've been more into knitting recently although I did buy a vintage pineapple crochet book off eBay a couple of years ago that my grandma used to have. I had made some them when I was young but there are a couple I would still like to do.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i loved saddle shoes - in fact clark's has a pair i was thinking of buying. i only wore white bucks when i was marching with the band - that was part of the uniform. --- sam


I've never heard of white bucks. What are they?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh love those classic vintage cars, they have such style and flair to them.
I wasn't sure how you folks would react when I put the photos up, but wow it's been terrific thank you for sharing your memories and preferrences.
David, we would love to go fishing with you, and take you for a spin when we returned, and had a big fry up dinner on bbq , You are on, my friend!, across the miles from our house to yours. Cheers Fan


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> check out these mittens. --- sam
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Mittens/Tiny-Hearts-City-Mittens


Cute!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

try to imagine the world we would have if the animals were replaced my humans. --- sam

http://www.flixxy.com/friendship-has-no-boundaries.htm?utm_source=nl


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thank you , thank you. Thank you Daralene I've been having so much fun with my new toy . 3 planets the moon , big , bear little bear , Mars is right in the claws of scorpion and I've even spotted ISS and the Hubble telescope 
So many stars out here I'm amazed by them all


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan...Stu's cars are fabulous. Thanks for sharing them with us. Definitely a trip down memory lane this week.

Julie...Wishing you well with sorting out this water bill situation.

Mel...What a frustrating time you are having. I do hope you will be able to work something out soon.

Matthew is plugging away at his drawing. We finally got the framed butterfly pictures back. The one in a white frame will be gifted to Bella to have in her hospital room and the original drawing was framed in a wood frame to be used as a retirement gift.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> here you go sonja. --- sam
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=white+buck+shoes&espv=2&biw=1600&bih=775&tbm=isch&imgil=0dF512SUVgmbmM%253A%253BPPUAlhDEbu9DSM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.valetmag.com%25252Fstyle%25252Fprofiles-features%25252F2010%25252Foutlook-spring-classic-shoe.php&source=iu&pf=m&fir=0dF512SUVgmbmM%253A%252CPPUAlhDEbu9DSM%252C_&usg=__8tJ0-twtpvhiHn0BK4Rlh6bQ7fk%3D&ved=0ahUKEwi25KvPpb7LAhXI7yYKHZmICicQyjcIRw&ei=pbHlVvb9G8jfmwGZkaq4Ag#imgrc=0dF512SUVgmbmM%3A[/quot
> 
> Thank you Sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I'm sure there will be some pretty lengthy discussions about this. There may be some kind of specialized technology...like the emergency beepers for "....help. I've fallen and can't get up" situations.


Maybe some sort of satellite phones? That's what is used in some remote areas here where there are no cell towers. When DH worked on the rigs they had some kind of " phone" where he could call, press one button to talk & another to listen to my reply, I forget what it's called but it was for remote areas. I'm sure there's a new & improved version of that now.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~All summer long here in Ohio, there is a "Cruise-In" every Friday night at the local Dairy Queen. All kinds of old and older cars show up. There is always a crowd in this tiny little town on the southern shore of Lake Erie. This has been going on for many years.


That must be fun to see . A bit like the Saltburn run here . The cars had to be really vintage ones but I think they have now started letting some younger models in .


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> i met our machriste would win the race. --- sam


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~John Baker and his wife have joined with the governor and some other people and are making a concerted effort to deal with this issue. I'm not sure exactly what is involved, but I have heard several references to his program during this Iditarod. Part of it does involve his going to many of the isolated villages and working with the youngsters there. There is also a very high suicide rate among the young in Alaska. I believe this problem is also part of his program.


There is the same problems here among the First Nations , I'm not sure how you help that. It's sort of a multigenerational thing, the older generation drinks, doesn't send the kids to school, they don't get an education so fall into the same habits. It's terrible because until the last year there have been so many jobs to get them out of this rut but they don't take jobs or if they do don't show up regularly.
Don't get me wrong there are lots of wonderful First Nations people but there are lots of problems too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you , thank you. Thank you Daralene I've been having so much fun with my new toy . 3 planets the moon , big , bear little bear , Mars is right in the claws of scorpion and I've even spotted ISS and the Hubble telescope
> So many stars out here I'm amazed by them all


I may have to try that too.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> try to imagine the world we would have if the animals were replaced my humans. --- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/friendship-has-no-boundaries.htm?utm_source=nl


~~~SO cute!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh love those classic vintage cars, they have such style and flair to them.
> I wasn't sure how you folks would react when I put the photos up, but wow it's been terrific thank you for sharing your memories and preferrences.
> David, we would love to go fishing with you, and take you for a spin when we returned, and had a big fry up dinner on bbq , You are on, my friend!, across the miles from our house to yours. Cheers Fan


We love seeing photos & hearing about the lives you live. So different in other parts of the world. You definitely have a different life than me, I would be terrified to drive such a fancy car on the roads we have here. I live at the end of the pavement, people laugh at that description until they come for a visit, you fall off then end with a crash onto the gravel road, you definitely know when you've arrived :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Great pictures. I love the butterfly, it looks like it could fly off the paper!
I'm sure the recipients will be thrilled.
No irises here for about 2 months yet, I wish we had a longer growing season, I could grow so many interesting things.



pacer said:


> Fan...Stu's cars are fabulous. Thanks for sharing them with us. Definitely a trip down memory lane this week.
> 
> Julie...Wishing you well with sorting out this water bill situation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

DH has been listening to the news, more violence at Trump rally's & now a terrorist attack in Turkey with many casualties. I sometimes thing the world is going crazy. Makes me glad we live in the boonies away from all such things.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We love seeing photos & hearing about the lives you live. So different in other parts of the world. You definitely have a different life than me, I would be terrified to drive such a fancy car on the roads we have here. I live at the end of the pavement, people laugh at that description until they come for a visit, you fall off then end with a crash onto the gravel road, you definitely know when you've arrived :lol:


I do too enjoy seeing how different people live. We are in a large city so roads are well paved and good to drive on. I am a town girl but love the rural life too, I grew up in a rural area and love farms and animals. I spend a lot of time with a dear friend who lives on a farm a few miles from us and I love it. You would have seen photos of me with the lambs. Feeling a bit better this morning but the cough isn't so great. Better go now, breakfast waits.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~Iditarod update: It's getting close to the end for the leading mushers...the end is still several days away for most.
Dallas is in 1st...he's out on the ice of Norton Bay (last year's winner). His dad, Mitch, is currently 2nd. He has not started out to the ice yet. Brent Sass is in 3rd (this is his 3rd time in the race....a newbie!), and Aliy is in 4th. She is one of the two who was attacked yesterday. The other, Jeff King, is in 14th place. Michelle Phillips YT, is in 12th, Hugh Neff IL is in 16th. Campeau AB is in 34th, Miriam Osredkar OH is in 58th (rookie). Cooke YT is 66th; Faillor OH is 69th, Franklin UK is 72nd. Snodgrass WY is in 75th. Bacon OH 73rd, and Jim Lanier (75 y/o) is 56th. Bejna IL and Gatt YT have scratched....don't know why. The field has gone from 85 to 77 mushers. The musher in 77th place is Elen Halverson...she has completed 425 miles, 550 to go. Almost half done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good I'll cross my fingers that you get something sorted


It could take as long as 6 working days just to get the tap for the new/old meter (new in the saga, old in years)- I've spent 3/4 of an hour on the phone and no further along, really.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Fan...Stu's cars are fabulous. Thanks for sharing them with us. Definitely a trip down memory lane this week.
> 
> Julie...Wishing you well with sorting out this water bill situation.
> 
> ...


Beautiful pictures as always Matthew. What a lovely idea to frame one for Bella to have in her hospital room, she will be there for so long it will be nice to try and make it like home for her stay. 
Spring is on the way here too Mary, the last two or three days have been very sunny and slowly getting a bit warmer. I would post some pictures but I've lost my battery charger for my camera. Have a feeling it may have been left at DD#2 over Christmas.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great pictures. I love the butterfly, it looks like it could fly off the paper!
> 
> ~~~My thoughts exactly! Just ready to take off! WOW....really impressive! :thumbup: :thumbup: Well done, Matthew!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She has cancer. Almost a year ago they said she only had 2 weeks. She is still here thank goodness and actually looking better lately.


thewren said:


> did i miss something - what is wrong with leila? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When I make a batch of soap with colors I'll post some pictures. 



thewren said:


> ooh - definitely will need pictures. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am so grateful for all of you. Your prayers and love lift me up and help me to get through. I know that my MIL loves us both.
Will have my friend come tomorrow and we can get her info for Co sign.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just enough time to pop in and read and say hello. I'm ready to start the heel on the first sock. Exciting. This is my first toe down and I learned the German twisted cast-on to do it. Love that it is so nice and goes with the ribbing perfectly. Will post a picture soon.


Bonnie, see you did the Hedgehog Mitts. Bravo. Great job and it really is quite the accomplishment. Takes a while for the hands to recover. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I am so grateful for all of you. Your prayers and love lift me up and help me to get through. I know that my MIL loves us both.
> Will have my friend come tomorrow and we can get her info for Co sign.


Yay!!!! Fingers crossed.

Hugs to all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i love vintage cars - those are beautiful. --- sam


It's fun to watch because some of the people dress in clothing from the era of the car .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Fan...Stu's cars are fabulous. Thanks for sharing them with us. Definitely a trip down memory lane this week.
> 
> Julie...Wishing you well with sorting out this water bill situation.
> 
> ...


 Mathew your horse drawing is coming along beautifully. I can just imagine the wind flying through his mane . Will look forward to seeing more of his progress . 
The butterfly pictures are gorgeous . I've been reading your posts on Facebook Mary about SuperBella and her family it just makes me so sad that a little girl has to go through so much


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It could take as long as 6 working days just to get the tap for the new/old meter (new in the saga, old in years)- I've spent 3/4 of an hour on the phone and no further along, really.


I hate that so much . They keep you stuck on the phone for ages and then wonder why people get upset and angry . i know its not there fault but it is so frustrating . Your companies must be the same as the ones here . Quick to demand money off a person but not so quick to put something right when they are in the wrong


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> I do too enjoy seeing how different people live. We are in a large city so roads are well paved and good to drive on. I am a town girl but love the rural life too, I grew up in a rural area and love farms and animals. I spend a lot of time with a dear friend who lives on a farm a few miles from us and I love it. You would have seen photos of me with the lambs. Feeling a bit better this morning but the cough isn't so great. Better go now, breakfast waits.


Glad to hear you are feeling a bit better Fan hopefully you are over the worst of it


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, adorable mittens.
Carol, glad they could continue race.
Dagnapit. I want to watch Crufts Dog Show and it's not on t.v. Maybe I can YouTube it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I hate that so much . They keep you stuck on the phone for ages and then wonder why people get upset and angry . i know its not there fault but it is so frustrating . Your companies must be the same as the ones here . Quick to demand money off a person but not so quick to put something right when they are in the wrong


That sounds pretty familiar!


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello! I know that I have been very lax getting on here, but I'm still around. I've been lax on many of my duties here lately because I'd rather spend as much time as I can with my girlfriend Chrissy. I continue to be astounded at how much we truly love each other. If two people were ever meant to be, I think that it is the two of us. I plan on moving in with her sometime in the next 6 months or so, and yes, we will marry sometime after that. We're not in a rush because we both have to go through all of our stuff in order to combine households. Her house is only about 1200 sq. ft., and we both have too much stuff so we will both have to get rid of stuff.

The only project I've been working on at all is a granny square ripple that I started last September for a couple who were supposed to marry in November but then changed the date to May. They have since broken up, but I want to finish the afghan. I'm not sure what I will do with it when it's done, but I'm sure I'll find something. The reason I haven't been knitting or crocheting as much these days is that I'd rather hold Chrissy's hand at our support group. Heck, I'd rather hold her hand than do lots of things.

I'm really proud of Chrissy for finally starting her physical transition. She had her first laser treatment on her facial hair last Thursday. She said that it was very painful, but at least the redness and pain were gone by the next day. Unfortunately, no matter how closely she shaves, the hair follicles are always visible and probably the primary reason that some people give her looks when she's out in public as her real self. She will need at least 6-8 laser treatments to get rid of her facial hair.

My mom understands why I want to move away and supports my decision. I guess that it helps that she really likes Chrissy. However, I help my mom in several ways, and Mom knows that she can't manage her home by herself. Our neighbor across the street is a home health aide and is a good woman whom we both trust and like. Mom and she reached an agreement in which she will start doing some housekeeping on Monday for an hour or two a day for 3 days per week. After I move out, her hours will increase, allowing Mom to stay in home longer than she would be able to do otherwise. I feel very relieved that she will be able to do this.

I just want everyone to know that I have been ridiculously happy the past 7 months, and it's all Chrissy's fault.


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

Here Chrissy and I are.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Aran, so glad you have found happiness.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Mathew your horse drawing is coming along beautifully. I can just imagine the wind flying through his mane . Will look forward to seeing more of his progress .
> The butterfly pictures are gorgeous . I've been reading your posts on Facebook Mary about SuperBella and her family it just makes me so sad that a little girl has to go through so much


Matthew was so excited (in his own way) of gifting the picture to Bella. I wish he would have come into the house to hear the excitement in her voice as she just loved that picture. The frame and mattes fit the color scheme of her room so that also is good. Bella calls her port site a butterfly. That came about because Faith had a port in about the same location. When it was removed it left a scar that looks like a butterfly. What a positive way to look at such a situation. We did make sure that the frame can stand up on a shelf since it can't get hung on a wall in the hospital room.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Aran said:


> Here Chrissy and I are.


Such a cute couple. Does she knit as well?


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

pacer said:


> Such a cute couple. Does she knit as well?


No, she does not knit. She probably doesn't have time to knit since she plays bagpipes in 2 different bands, is into Ham radio, plays around with electronics the way that most of us play around with yarn, sews, and makes things out of paracord. If you ask me, she's too damned busy for her own good, and even she has admitted that she's probably gotten too busy doing various things to avoid dealing with her real self.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Aran said:


> Hello! I know that I have been very lax getting on here, but I'm still around. I've been lax on many of my duties here lately because I'd rather spend as much time as I can with my girlfriend Chrissy. I continue to be astounded at how much we truly love each other. If two people were ever meant to be, I think that it is the two of us. I plan on moving in with her sometime in the next 6 months or so, and yes, we will marry sometime after that. We're not in a rush because we both have to go through all of our stuff in order to combine households. Her house is only about 1200 sq. ft., and we both have too much stuff so we will both have to get rid of stuff.
> 
> The only project I've been working on at all is a granny square ripple that I started last September for a couple who were supposed to marry in November but then changed the date to May. They have since broken up, but I want to finish the afghan. I'm not sure what I will do with it when it's done, but I'm sure I'll find something. The reason I haven't been knitting or crocheting as much these days is that I'd rather hold Chrissy's hand at our support group. Heck, I'd rather hold her hand than do lots of things.
> 
> ...


~~~We will be ridiculously happy to lay the blame for your happiness at Chrissy's feet! So good to hear from and to hear good news. Glad your mom will be in a good situation. Will you be moving far away?
Again...delights & balloons & confetti to you & Chrissy! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Aran said:


> Here Chrissy and I are.


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: Just smiles!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There is the same problems here among the First Nations , I'm not sure how you help that. It's sort of a multigenerational thing, the older generation drinks, doesn't send the kids to school, they don't get an education so fall into the same habits. It's terrible because until the last year there have been so many jobs to get them out of this rut but they don't take jobs or if they do don't show up regularly.
> Don't get me wrong there are lots of wonderful First Nations people but there are lots of problems too.


Same in southwestern USA. They get a monthly stipend from the govt when they turn 18. So, they don't feel that it is necessary to work. Drugs, alcohol and gangs are prevalent on the reservations. I worked in a locked facility for teens and dealt with all of that plus the reluctance for schooling. Not all but a good majority. And now, unfortunately it is invading all people with the govt trying to control more and more of our lives and people feeling helpless to extend themselves to better their situation. I feel awful for my grandchildren and their children having to live in such a world. Of course, this is just my opinion. Not trying to start anything on here.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> We have to bob our heads every time we come to a bridge or gantry as Luke shouts "Duck!"......don't know who taught him that one, but it's really annoying! :lol:


 :XD: 
Grandpa or Daddy?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Aran, so glad you have found happiness.


Me too. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> The girls are all gone for a week. It's VERY quiet in this big house. Yesterday was crazy. I had offered to drive one of the girls to the train station in the am. We had agreed on time to leave, but she came pounding on my door 45 minutes early. She had made an error in the time. The train was leaving in 14 minutes, and the station was 16 minutes away. I grabbed my purse, and we ran for the car. I commented that the trains are always late. Not this time; the train was in two hours early. Just as we got to the exit for the depot, her I phone told her the train had left. She was in tears. I was wondering if the train stopped anywhere along the way, and sure enough, it would take the train 54 minutes and we could drive it in 48. We got to the little depot just as the train was pulling in. It was a gorgeous day here,and the drive south from Minneapolis to Red Wing along the Mississippi river is one of my favorites. On the way back, I celebrated with a McDonald's egg Mcmuffin and told myself I was Housemother of the year! It really was fun. Last night I went to a wonderful concert with DD1--new choral music with an absolutely wonderful ensemble. That was after a day of laundry and cleaning up after the girls. They are wonderful but not perfect!
> 
> Love the Jag. Funny, I had no trouble driving on the left side in England, and our funny used car (a Renault Saloon) did have the steering wheel on the right side, and we were told not to open the driver's side door when we bought it. But that's a funny story for another day.


Poor girl, I bet she was panic stricken, but you saved the day, bravo. :thumbup: 
 True, they are girls after all, and I've never known many that were extremely tidy. 
We have to head to Cheyenne at 7am tomorrow to take Christopher to get the boots that Marla and I promised him for his birthday for last year (his birthday this year is less than a month away), but he hadn't had any weekdays off that we could take him, so since he's off this Monday, Marla took the day off and we are just going to take him and get it done, he reallllllly needs them. David is leaving around 4:30am crazy o'clock. I'm exhausted thinking about it. I think I'll go to bed and play a game or two on my tablet and get some early sleep if God is willing. I think maybe egg mcmuffins on the way in the morning may be what's called for. 
Take care all, see you tomorrow. 
HUGS!!!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Well, the rain followed me to Akron, OH. I deliver in the morning but am wondering if it's going to happen. I only see truck docks and my van isn't high enough. Not going to stress about it but I have a pickup 70 miles away at 9 am. Have two high rolls of paper on and can't wait to get them off. Worse than having drums of liquid. But was able to take my time getting here. 

Mary, let Matthew know that the horse and butterfly are beautiful. Also the two yarn bowls. He has come a long way in a short time. Prayers for DH. Hope the surgery goes exceptionally well. Does he have enough sick time for it? 

Read all of last week's and caught up here. Didn't comment but sent good thoughts to those who need them. 

I wasn't ill. When I had my last DOT physical, my bp was up and the regs have changed for sleep apnea testing. So, I had to go through all of that within three months. Stressful not only because of the cost but also the time off work. So now I have a machine that keeps me awake that is supposed to help me sleep! But to keep my CDL, I have to use it. Catch 22. 

Have been crocheting a round tablecloth with mercerized cotton. Got to round 50 with minimal frogging. Until I counted my stitches! Everything had been working out right, ending on the right stitch at the right place. But instead of 450 sts, I have 630. So looks like about five rounds will have to be frogged and redone. Back to knitting my socks I think, while this goes in time out. 

Hope everyone who has been ailing starts to feel better, including the precious four leggers. Mel, I know what you are going through. Been there myself. Hopefully, if nothing else, you and Greg can remain friends for Gage's sake. Takes a long time to get over a relationship of that length. We are here for you. 

Need to get some sleep so I'll be able to do the things I need to tomorrow. Sam, if all goes well, I will call you on Tuesday for lunch. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

grandma's - you have less than a week to get these made. --- sam

http://www.garnstudio.com/pattern.php?id=4545&cid=17


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the horse mathew - the framed butterfly pictures are beautiful. love those signs of spring. --- sam



pacer said:


> Fan...Stu's cars are fabulous. Thanks for sharing them with us. Definitely a trip down memory lane this week.
> 
> Julie...Wishing you well with sorting out this water bill situation.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> grandma's - you have less than a week to get these made. --- sam
> 
> http://www.garnstudio.com/pattern.php?id=4545&cid=17


2 weeks?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We had a fun time with my uncle and his 90th birthday. Went to Mass together and there was a man there who brought in pussy willow branches; he thought it was Palm Sunday (next week) and indicated that they didn't have palms in the Ukraine so they used pussy willows! Had never heard that one before - was he pulling our collective legs?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great pictures carol - thanks for sharing the update. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Iditarod update: It's getting close to the end for the leading mushers...the end is still several days away for most.
> Dallas is in 1st...he's out on the ice of Norton Bay (last year's winner). His dad, Mitch, is currently 2nd. He has not started out to the ice yet. Brent Sass is in 3rd (this is his 3rd time in the race....a newbie!), and Aliy is in 4th. She is one of the two who was attacked yesterday. The other, Jeff King, is in 14th place. Michelle Phillips YT, is in 12th, Hugh Neff IL is in 16th. Campeau AB is in 34th, Miriam Osredkar OH is in 58th (rookie). Cooke YT is 66th; Faillor OH is 69th, Franklin UK is 72nd. Snodgrass WY is in 75th. Bacon OH 73rd, and Jim Lanier (75 y/o) is 56th. Bejna IL and Gatt YT have scratched....don't know why. The field has gone from 85 to 77 mushers. The musher in 77th place is Elen Halverson...she has completed 425 miles, 550 to go. Almost half done.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wrapping her up in tons of healing energy gwen - hold her tight. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> She has cancer. Almost a year ago they said she only had 2 weeks. She is still here thank goodness and actually looking better lately.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i lift a cup and salute you and chrissy - way to go aran. very happy for you. --- sam



Aran said:


> Hello! I know that I have been very lax getting on here, but I'm still around. I've been lax on many of my duties here lately because I'd rather spend as much time as I can with my girlfriend Chrissy. I continue to be astounded at how much we truly love each other. If two people were ever meant to be, I think that it is the two of us. I plan on moving in with her sometime in the next 6 months or so, and yes, we will marry sometime after that. We're not in a rush because we both have to go through all of our stuff in order to combine households. Her house is only about 1200 sq. ft., and we both have too much stuff so we will both have to get rid of stuff.
> 
> The only project I've been working on at all is a granny square ripple that I started last September for a couple who were supposed to marry in November but then changed the date to May. They have since broken up, but I want to finish the afghan. I'm not sure what I will do with it when it's done, but I'm sure I'll find something. The reason I haven't been knitting or crocheting as much these days is that I'd rather hold Chrissy's hand at our support group. Heck, I'd rather hold her hand than do lots of things.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great picture - you both look very happy. and so may it continue. --- sam



Aran said:


> Here Chrissy and I are.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

busy hands are happy hands - you will need to teach her to knit one of these days. lol. --- sam



Aran said:


> No, she does not knit. She probably doesn't have time to knit since she plays bagpipes in 2 different bands, is into Ham radio, plays around with electronics the way that most of us play around with yarn, sews, and makes things out of paracord. If you ask me, she's too damned busy for her own good, and even she has admitted that she's probably gotten too busy doing various things to avoid dealing with her real self.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a safe trip poledra. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Poor girl, I bet she was panic stricken, but you saved the day, bravo. :thumbup:
> True, they are girls after all, and I've never known many that were extremely tidy.
> We have to head to Cheyenne at 7am tomorrow to take Christopher to get the boots that Marla and I promised him for his birthday for last year (his birthday this year is less than a month away), but he hadn't had any weekdays off that we could take him, so since he's off this Monday, Marla took the day off and we are just going to take him and get it done, he reallllllly needs them. David is leaving around 4:30am crazy o'clock. I'm exhausted thinking about it. I think I'll go to bed and play a game or two on my tablet and get some early sleep if God is willing. I think maybe egg mcmuffins on the way in the morning may be what's called for.
> Take care all, see you tomorrow.
> HUGS!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry - i thought today was palm sunday. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> 2 weeks?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

My computer has gone to see my guru nephew. I have a corrupt system file. Hoping he can do a complete restore on it and that will fix it. See you soon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Howling winds. Need to go to bed. We are off to Loma Linda in a.m.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lookin' for your return really quick like. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> My computer has gone to see my guru nephew. I have a corrupt system file. Hoping he can do a complete restore on it and that will fix it. See you soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> grandma's - you have less than a week to get these made. --- sam
> 
> http://www.garnstudio.com/pattern.php?id=4545&cid=17


Those are s cute!

Here's a few more for those who need something for babies

http://intheloopknitting.com/baby-set-knitting-patterns/?utm_source=Free+Knitting+Patterns&utm_campaign=23097972d7-AsstTV_Layettes_Capelets_Bunnies_3_13_2016&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_9e11a264ad-23097972d7-177196945


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Aran, congrats & hope all continues to go well, nice photo.

Kaye, safe travels & hope you have fun shopping.

Kathy, did you have to get a CPAP machine? several of our friends & relatives have them. We shared a room witha friend who had one last summer & I was afraid I wouldn't be able to sleep from the noise. It wasn't noisy at all & my friend said it's only noisy if it's not fitting properly, could that be the problem?

We have had howling winds here all day & a couple of inches of snow, bg wet flakes. I hope there isn't a ess in the morning as I have a doctors appointment. Going to see about the blood tests I had last month


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you need to watch this french commercial - ours should be so funny. --- sam

http://www.flixxy.com/wardrobe-closet.htm?utm_source=nl


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> We have to bob our heads every time we come to a bridge or gantry as Luke shouts "Duck!"......don't know who taught him that one, but it's really annoying! :lol:


We had that with the girls. Think it came from David's brother which is surprising as he was not into kids. They do grow out of it eventually I can assure you! My two don't anymore you'll be pleased to know.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> The girls are all gone for a week. It's VERY quiet in this big house. Yesterday was crazy. I had offered to drive one of the girls to the train station in the am. We had agreed on time to leave, but she came pounding on my door 45 minutes early. She had made an error in the time. The train was leaving in 14 minutes, and the station was 16 minutes away. I grabbed my purse, and we ran for the car. I commented that the trains are always late. Not this time; the train was in two hours early. Just as we got to the exit for the depot, her I phone told her the train had left. She was in tears. I was wondering if the train stopped anywhere along the way, and sure enough, it would take the train 54 minutes and we could drive it in 48. We got to the little depot just as the train was pulling in. It was a gorgeous day here,and the drive south from Minneapolis to Red Wing along the Mississippi river is one of my favorites. On the way back, I celebrated with a McDonald's egg Mcmuffin and told myself I was Housemother of the year! It really was fun. Last night I went to a wonderful concert with DD1--new choral music with an absolutely wonderful ensemble. That was after a day of laundry and cleaning up after the girls. They are wonderful but not perfect!
> 
> Love the Jag. Funny, I had no trouble driving on the left side in England, and our funny used car (a Renault Saloon) did have the steering wheel on the right side, and we were told not to open the driver's side door when we bought it. But that's a funny story for another day.


Chases are rather fun aren't they-especially if you catch what you are chasing. 
I've driven in Europe who drive on the wrong side of the road and had no trouble. With the wheel on the left it made sense to swap sides. Now as a pedestrian that was another matter, nothing I instinctive at all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They sure don't stay babies for long. 3 months? Is pretty early for sitting


Well I do keep saying she is very bright!
But not bright enough to read the manual that tells her what to do when, or even listen to her Mum and Grandma


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> which side is your gear shift on? that is what i would have trouble with if it was on the left side. --- sam


The centre hence left


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> Sunday 13 March '16
> 
> Today is Open an Umbrella Indoors Day. Everybody knows that opening an umbrella indoors is supposed to be bad luck. But is there any truth behind this age-old superstition? Fortunately for those spending sleepless nights pondering this question, there is actually a wacky holiday dedicated to finding out the truth. The aptly-named Open An Umbrella Indoors Day was invented in 2003 by a man called Thomas Knibb. Knibb allegedly hoped to defy silly superstitions by encouraging people to open their umbrellas indoors and observe the (non-existent) consequences.
> 
> ...


We are reminded to check our batteries when the clocks go forward (or is it back?)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that was a stupid reason for taking it off - mean - if a pedestrian is that close to the ornament he deserves to be hit. --- sam


Unless the driver hits the pedestrian. Though I do agree it seems silly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

time for me to be in bed. --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There is the same problems here among the First Nations , I'm not sure how you help that. It's sort of a multigenerational thing, the older generation drinks, doesn't send the kids to school, they don't get an education so fall into the same habits. It's terrible because until the last year there have been so many jobs to get them out of this rut but they don't take jobs or if they do don't show up regularly.
> Don't get me wrong there are lots of wonderful First Nations people but there are lots of problems too.


A world wide problem. Everywhere the indigenous population is a minority major problems like these. We have the dubious distinction of having the worst health discrepancy in the world. Probably education as well- and this so essential for good health. In a Madters of International health my final paper ended up being improving education levels in our Indigenous population because it is one of the major factors impacting on their extremely poor health.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a fun time with my uncle and his 90th birthday. Went to Mass together and there was a man there who brought in pussy willow branches; he thought it was Palm Sunday (next week) and indicated that they didn't have palms in the Ukraine so they used pussy willows! Had never heard that one before - was he pulling our collective legs?


They may follow the Orthodox calander shich usually has Easter at a different time to ours.

That is not the answer S the Orthodox Easter is not until May 1.

Must be on the Sam Easter calendar.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> you need to watch this french commercial - ours should be so funny. --- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/wardrobe-closet.htm?utm_source=nl


Didn't see that coming! Really funny, but what were they advertising? Wardrobes? :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, you post the cutest patterns and that was quite the ad. Have to be a detective to know what they were selling. Still not sure. Thank you.

Kehinkle, so nice to hear from you. I have things that remind me of you and think of you often out there on the road. Oooh, sorry about the too many stitches. You will have to try to trick your mind emotionally somehow to deal with all that. Think socks are a good idea for now.

Aran, so glad you are happy!!!!

Here is a link about never running out of yarn for long tail cast on. Many of you know already, but for those who still have a problem:
http://cocoknits.com/tips-and-tutorials/techniques/no-more-estimating-tail-length-for-a-long-tail-co/

OK, so knitting my 3rd pair of socks, this time top down and I think I am finally beginning to understand. Had to watch a lot of Youtube. :idea:

Can't sleep. When I wake up I start thinking of DS and brother who are facing job challenges, so I thought I would come downstairs and do some knitting and work in the kitchen. It helps. I'm sure I'll fall asleep during the day. Been up for about 3 hrs. already.

Hope those of you who have had the flu are finally getting your strength back. Fan, sounds like it really took it out of you. Feel better soon.

Julie, admire the way you handle all the things you have had to face. You teach us to take it one step at a time, but to take that step and stick with it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gosh I am waaayyy behind, only on page 5. All ok at this end just been busy. Back to catch up...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Howling winds. Need to go to bed. We are off to Loma Linda in a.m.


Keep all 4 wheels on the ground.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The plot is thickening, apparently the meter I was told is mine, is not. I have wondered because it reads 35a on the invoice, and I am 35. I will be tackling the problem, tomorrow.


Interesting.... good luck. You would have thought the people reading the metre for the bills would notice the address of the metre!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well I only made it to page 7.... too tired. Goodnight all and big hugs all round.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Speaking of University.... Kaye Jo didn't you awhile back mention possibly going to to school? Did you ever do that?


Still working on it, I just haven't had a lot of time to follow up, but I'm definitely going to do it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is sad. I just finished telling DH that yesterday I found myself having a reaction I never have had before. I had gone up to a store and had to park farther away than I usually do. About a aisle across from where I parked was a group of late teen/early 20ish males gathered around a car with musis playing loud and loud talking. I exited my car and started to walk toward the store when a pimped out car came cruising slowly by and everyone got quite and was looking toward the vehicle. My first thought was "is there about to be a shooting? What should I do?" I was stunned that I had such a thought. It really bothered me to feel such trepidation. I hate that I even had such a thought. What is our world coming to?


That or a drug deal wouldn't be surprising these days, sadly enough. Glad that nothing happened while you were going back and forth across the parking lot.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would be first in line to drive the dogs. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I'm about 81/2 pages behind, but if I don't get my butt in motion, I'll never be ready to go when Marla gets here, and I neeeeed another cup of coffee. David left at 4:30 and I was good and didn't go crawl back in bed, now I wish I had. lol
See you all later.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9am here and I am caught up. My BFF is coming this morning to Co sign so I am relieved. Just need to get to apt to pack stuff soon


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, you post the cutest patterns and that was quite the ad. Have to be a detective to know what they were selling. Still not sure. Thank you.
> 
> Kehinkle, so nice to hear from you. I have things that remind me of you and think of you often out there on the road. Oooh, sorry about the too many stitches. You will have to try to trick your mind emotionally somehow to deal with all that. Think socks are a good idea for now.
> 
> ...


I don't really have an awful lot of options, Daralene! I did learn a long time ago to take small steps that can be accomplished rather than trying to tackle matters in their entirety, when you will almost certainly fail.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Interesting.... good luck. You would have thought the people reading the metre for the bills would notice the address of the metre!!


Still no certainty though Cathy! Glad it is just that you have been busy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9am here and I am caught up. My BFF is coming this morning to Co sign so I am relieved. Just need to get to apt to pack stuff soon


Good luck! Hoping you are reunited with your Deuce.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> you need to watch this french commercial - ours should be so funny. --- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/wardrobe-closet.htm?utm_source=nl


Finally got to watch this- I kept getting 'Bad Gateway' messages at first- trust the French, but I am not quite sure what the ad was advertising!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, thank you for video. I hadn't known that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got my time for Thursday's cataract surgery; got to be there at 6:15 a.m. I'm actually glad it is so early as I'll be restless trying to sleep the night before anyway.  So excited to get this going. 

Am making a Salted Caramel-Chocolate dump cake to take down to the vet clinic as a thank you for all their good work and help. Have it in the oven now. They are such a wonderful group.

TTYL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Another beautiful spring day here today that's 5 in a row now . I've got my second lot of laundry drying on the line . It's still very wet out in back garden but no puddles in my flower beds , no flowers coming through either &#128577; Will try to sort it all out once garden dries out properly at least all the grass is green 
I'm knitting boring 3x3 rib and once again realise I can't count . I've done all the cabling up the front no problem but when it comes to the back and boring rib I'm making silly mistakes grrrr


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

*Jeanette*, I did a Google search on pussy willows for Palm Sunday and learned that the Polish, Latvian and Russian Orthodox regions which did not have palms readily available used pussy willow branches on the Sunday before Easter to celebrate Christ's triumphant entry into Jerusalem. So, no, he wasn't pulling legs, collectively or otherwise! LOLOL

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Feeling stressed today. Handed in co signer application and photo copies of paychecks from friend. I just need this apt. Ready to cry 

Gage is still asleep. Might go out today and do something together.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *Jeanette*, I did a Google search on pussy willows for Palm Sunday and learned that the Polish, Latvian and Russian Orthodox regions which did not have palms readily available used pussy willow branches on the Sunday before Easter to celebrate Christ's triumphant entry into Jerusalem. So, no, he wasn't pulling legs, collectively or otherwise! LOLOL
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thats interesting, isn't google wonderful


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Just popping in.
> Can't find our modem so stuck on the phone which is too small for me to use all the time. Will try to see if the iPad will cooperate when things settle down.
> It's going to be a few months before the major stuff here is done but I di like it.
> As Maryanne has posted on Facebook that she is in hospital with her depression I can put it here. She crashed the same day we moved. Coincidence? I don't think so. Haven't been to see her other drop clothes off.
> ...


I'm thinking of you all, and sending comfort and healing. It's tough watching a loved one fight the demons of depression, or whatever else it gets termed. A big hug for you all.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Also my dad used to sing "Swannee River" to me and it was years before I learned that his words were not the correct ones!
> 
> My Dad's version.......
> "Way down upon the Swannee River,
> ...


That's fun, what a great memory!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> A world wide problem. Everywhere the indigenous population is a minority major problems like these. We have the dubious distinction of having the worst health discrepancy in the world. Probably education as well- and this so essential for good health. In a Madters of International health my final paper ended up being improving education levels in our Indigenous population because it is one of the major factors impacting on their extremely poor health.


I don't know about other countries but here all their education is free, including as much University as they want to attend, there were some in the technical school I attended & they got paid to go so its sad they don't do it.
My DH says if our kids had started receiving a cheque when they were teens without having to work for it why would they. I don't know what the answer is. With money & nothing to do you know booze & drugs become a problem.
Hobema in Alberta has lots of oil wells & they have the mineral rights on their lands so it is a very rich reserve, the people get a share of this money, drugs & gangs are a terrible problem there.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, good luck with the surgery tomorrow.

Sam, cute commercial some people have a great imagination.

Melody, hope all goes well with the apartment now that you have a cosigner.

well must get off here & out the door to my appointment


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Well, I'm back in Alderney at last, all on my own as DH is at work in England. The Literary festival is on this weekend so I'm helping get ready. I arrived with lots of potted plants for decorating the venue as they were on sale in Guernsey after Mother's Day!! However, when I met up with the organiser she said there was a double booking of the hall we are using so we have to get everything ready in just one hour before the opening ceremony, so I've got plants all over my kitchen floor. The caretaker of the Island hall where it's all happening has also booked the mum and toddlers group for the morning!! Just hope we can get it all looking good in time. IF they can get out and clear away by their finish time we have an hour to set up before the opening ceremony, and I'm sure lots of people will turn up early to check out the book stalls etc...... Oh dear.
I've also had an unimportant but nevertheless annoying dental problem, as I lost my single false tooth which is/was cemented in my bottom jaw at the very front. It went down the plug hole, and despite dismantling the sink trap I haven't been able to find it so now I'm doing a toothless hag impression, and talking with a lisp. Not sure anything can be done about this before Friday..... Grrrrrrr. (I can say that without a lisp!)
Everyone else has greater problems so I will not feel too sorry for myself, just rather silly.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> And my mother told me burnt toast would make my hair curl , so I ate it all up think I would have tried anything to stop her putting rags in my hair to make ringlets


Our family was told that crusts made your hair curl and mine was so straight that Dad called me Frizzie Lizzie as a joke.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> How horrible about the attacks. So much senseless violence. Wishing all safe competition.


Can't understand why anyone would do this, completely pointless!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Gwen,

Good luck on your surgery. I am so looking forward to being able to do this in a few months.

Mel- praying that the apartment will be yours.

WI Joy


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Feeling stressed today. Handed in co signer application and photo copies of paychecks from friend. I just need this apt. Ready to cry
> 
> Gage is still asleep. Might go out today and do something together.


All this is new and difficult so you will naturally feel stressed and tearful at times. Hoping all goes well got the apt. Chin up girl, you can do this, you are doing it.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just spoke with the lady at the building. Sounds like I have it but she is calling Co signer references and then head office says Yay or nay. She said do not tell anyone but I think you will be a perfect fit. Ready to vomit and cry. Relieved and still worried.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, just finished the last 6 pages of last week.
> Julie, so goes the water saga, hopefully it will be a lot less then than expected, but only time will tell, once they figure out what is what.
> Mel, I'm glad you are feeling stronger, one day at a time, and you will be fine. It will be good to get Deuce with you. Well, if he wants you back together, he knows he has work to do, so maybe he'll step up and do it, but I would definitely keep doing what you need to and if it works out in the end, so be it.
> Mary, you have certainly had the run a round from the medical community, I'd be a lot more than frustrated for sure.
> ...


The red looks good on you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My garden is still under at least a foot of snow so I will have a while to do inside stuff yet but the plants I seeded are starting to come up, now if I can just keep the Damp-off fungus away, all will be good.
> We used to be able to buy a fungicide called No Damp but for some reason it is no longer available :roll: seems like anything that works is soon taken off the market :roll:


Although we've had great weather the last week and this, I heard that we are likely to get some of the white stuff next week. Can't believe it. :evil:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks Sam and ladies for the opening. I will have to go back and check out page 1 more closely after I get caught up.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How horrible about the attacks. So much senseless violence. Wishing all safe competition.


What would possess someone to be so violent!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here's the interior of car. It has cream leather seats, and the dash etc is highly polished wood. Thank you for feedback, yes we girls have our hobbies, and the men have theirs. Stus dad used to race motorbikes in the 1930s, and passed his love of machinery to his 3 sons.


Beautiful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Monday 14 March '16

Today is Moth-er Day. In a world with so much natural beauty, theres one creature that is often overlooked: the moth. While butterflies seem to get all the attention, moths are often feared, disliked or ignored, but Moth-er Day was set up to change all that.

Moth-er Day is a great opportunity to learn about moths and even get involved with their conservation. Its an ideal study opportunity for children, who will be fascinated to learn more about the life cycle of egg, caterpillar, chrysalis and moth.

Some ways you can get involved with Moth-er day are to spend some time moth spotting and trying to identify and record the species you find. Moths, like butterflies, have suffered from dwindling numbers and difficult years in the past, so you can help them by planting caterpillar friendly plants in your garden. For Moth-er Day, you could research plants that caterpillars like and grow them yourself.

Today is Fill Our Staplers Day. Is there anything more annoying in this world than going to use a stapler, only to find it has run out of staples? Yes, yes there is. A huge number of things. However, that does not detract from the fact that it can be extremely annoying, especially if you are at work, under time pressure, and have no idea where the spare staples are held.

Originally created by the Dull Mens Club, Fill Our Staplers Day attempts to solve this super-serious problem. Occurring twice a year, on the day after the Sunday when the clocks change, the day encourages people, especially office workers, to refill their stapler, with a view to minimising the chances of a workplace crisis.

So if you work in an environment where staplers are shared with others, do your bit for humanity and use this day to ensure it is well stocked for future use.

Today is Napping Day. Napping Day provides an opportunity to adjust after changes to daylight savings when losing an hour of sleep due to springing forward. Mid-afternoon naps are an integral part of most cultures, and scientifically proven to be good for you  so heres to justifying a few hours of well deserved kip!

Today is International Ask A Question Day. What? How? Where? Why? HUH?!? All of the questions you could possibly think of can be freely raised on Ask a Question Day!

Thats right, now is your opportunity to ask that burning question thats been festering in the dark recesses of your mind. We all know theres no such thing as a stupid question, so go on, think up the wildest, craziest, most bizarre question you would like to see answered and fire away! With the wonders of modern technology these days, surely someone out there will have an answer for you. (Whether or not the answer is true is another story!)

Ask a Question Day gives us the liberty to bring different issues to the limelight, and also ask after those little bits of knowledge weve been longing to gain. So whether its a deep philosophical entreaty youre looking to debate, or are just after the answer to a bit of random trivia  get asking!

Today is Dribble To Work Day. As part of Selection Monday for NCAA Womens Basketball, people across the country dribble to work in preparation for the announcement of the teams that will make it into the NCAA Tournament. Grab a basketball to show your support for womens basketball.

Today is Pi Day. 3.141592653589793238462643383 Thats (part of) the number being celebrated on Pi Day! Pi (no, not pie) is the relationship between the diameter and circumference of a circle, and a mathematical constant.

Today is Potato Chip Day. This is one holiday you may take with a pinch of salt! Potato Chip Day is a celebration of the worlds best-loved snack, first created in the 19th century. Tycoon Cornelius Vanderbilt was staying at Saratoga Springs in New York and kept on sending back his French fries because he said they were cut too thick. Chef George Crum cut his spuds as thin as possible, initially as a joke  and the result was the worlds first potato chips. The snacks popularity spread in the 1920s, when the first mass-produced packs went on sale.

Lays Potato Chips were the first big-name brand, but there are also many other products on the market. Its not clear when the holiday was invented, but you can chip in and join the celebrations. Just invite round some friends to try some of the most unusual flavors, like seaweed, buffalo wing and ketchup.

Potato Chips Recipe by Jessica

"Make your own potato chips using your microwave. A tasty and easy alternative to store-bought potato chips (not to mention economical)! A mandoline would make slicing the potato into paper thin slices a breeze."

4 servings - 80 calories per serving

Ingredients

1 tablespoon vegetable oil
1 potato, sliced paper thin (peel optional)
1/2 teaspoon salt, or to taste

Directions

1. Pour the vegetable oil into a plastic bag (a produce bag works well). Add the potato slices, and shake to coat.

2. Coat a large dinner plate lightly with oil or cooking spray. Arrange potato slices in a single layer on the dish.

3. Cook in the microwave for 3 to 5 minutes, or until lightly browned (if not browned, they will not become crisp).

4. Times will vary depending on the power of your microwave.

5. Remove chips from plate, and toss with salt (or other seasonings). Let cool.

6. Repeat process with the remaining potato slices. You will not need to keep oiling the plate.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/66646/potato-chips/

What number is Pi?

2.64
3.14
3.64
4.14

Pi Day is celebrated on March 14th around the world.

March 14
1988 - Stephen Curry
1948 - Billy Crystal
(1875-1955) - Albert Einstein

March 14, 1900
Congress ratified the Gold Standard Act.

Answer: The number pi is a mathematical constant that is the ratio of a circle's circumference to its diameter, and is approximately equal to 3.14159. The number is celebrated on Pi Day which is today, March 14. Being an irrational number, pi cannot be expressed exactly as a fraction (equivalently, its decimal representation never ends and never settles into a permanent repeating pattern). Because its definition relates to the circle, pi is found in many formulae in trigonometry and geometry, especially those concerning circles, ellipses or spheres. Attempts to memorize the value of pi with increasing precision have led to records of over 67,000 digits.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought they were advertising boxer shorts. i thought it was very funny. --- sam



KateB said:


> Didn't see that coming! Really funny, but what were they advertising? Wardrobes? :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i need to read the calendar carefully the next time i look at it. --- am



darowil said:


> They may follow the Orthodox calander shich usually has Easter at a different time to ours.
> 
> That is not the answer S the Orthodox Easter is not until May 1.
> 
> Must be on the Sam Easter calendar.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Like I said Stu loves cars. This is his car he takes to the race track and flies around at horrendous speeds. It's a motor sport 335 BMW convertible. The kids in family call it Transformer, and Darth Vader. Enjoy!


OOh, I'm so jealous. The top on my Benz is not motorized  Takes two of us to raise and lower it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm not much of a car nut either Bonnie but I am lucky enough to see lots of old vintage cars and motorbikes every summer
> Just the other side of the trees from me is an old Manor House that has been turned into a club for vintage motoring fans and each year all the vintage cars turn up in the summer before the go to the rally drive at Saltburn hill
> There is als a day for vintage motorbikes to


Brings back good memories for me. I had an MG just like that green one. Sure do miss it. Mine was bright yellow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Feeling stressed today. Handed in co signer application and photo copies of paychecks from friend. I just need this apt. Ready to cry
> 
> Gage is still asleep. Might go out today and do something together.


Hang in there, Mel! Gage needs you to be strong.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> OOh, I'm so jealous. The top on my Benz is not motorized  Takes two of us to raise and lower it.


Yes it's quite cool to watch it. The roof splits into 3 sections and they slide back into the trunk. He bought it in 2008, ordered it to be built from factory so it very special to him. The number plate is personalised it 335MSP for model 335 Motorsport. This car was his 60th birthday present. He will never sell it and there's a young cousin in our family who will likely inherit it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear, sorry about the tooth. I once swallowed a crown. Long story short it was pooped out, cleaned then sterilized by my dentist and re-cemented in. At $1000+ for a crown as nasty as it sounds it was worth finding it, cleaning it thoroughly and having it sterilized than make a new one!


TNS said:


> Well, I'm back in Alderney at last, all on my own as DH is at work in England. The Literary festival is on this weekend so I'm helping get ready. I arrived with lots of potted plants for decorating the venue as they were on sale in Guernsey after Mother's Day!! However, when I met up with the organiser she said there was a double booking of the hall we are using so we have to get everything ready in just one hour before the opening ceremony, so I've got plants all over my kitchen floor. The caretaker of the Island hall where it's all happening has also booked the mum and toddlers group for the morning!! Just hope we can get it all looking good in time. IF they can get out and clear away by their finish time we have an hour to set up before the opening ceremony, and I'm sure lots of people will turn up early to check out the book stalls etc...... Oh dear.
> I've also had an unimportant but nevertheless annoying dental problem, as I lost my single false tooth which is/was cemented in my bottom jaw at the very front. It went down the plug hole, and despite dismantling the sink trap I haven't been able to find it so now I'm doing a toothless hag impression, and talking with a lisp. Not sure anything can be done about this before Friday..... Grrrrrrr. (I can say that without a lisp!)
> Everyone else has greater problems so I will not feel too sorry for myself, just rather silly.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gwennie, Good luck with cataract surgery. It's a breeze and the results are fantastic. Warning though you'll want to go on a cleaning spree as you will see in detail all the grubby bits you might have missed lol!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

This is my car, it's 2004 but I love it and don't want to change it for awhile.'
It's a good old rag top, not the steel like Stus.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

We made it home by 11am and went to the gym for half an hour, my thighs are so sore. sat for a bit and went through my emails, ordered the yarn for my nieces hat she wants for Christmas since it's on sale for $2.70/skein at Herrshners. It's acrylic but it will be easy for her to wash, we'll see how well I like it when it gets here. 
Okay, now to get caught up, hopefully.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, he was teasing us. But if Mikes mum and I get our way it will be a craft room as there is a roof light and two walls are all glass and there's loads of space for machines and upstairs there is a room for us to store our stashes and another where we could put our books , if my son would only revert to having a small bedroom and no office space!


 :mrgreen: 
The poor guys, if only they'd trade you homes after they are done with the reno. LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~John Baker and his wife have joined with the governor and some other people and are making a concerted effort to deal with this issue. I'm not sure exactly what is involved, but I have heard several references to his program during this Iditarod. Part of it does involve his going to many of the isolated villages and working with the youngsters there. There is also a very high suicide rate among the young in Alaska. I believe this problem is also part of his program.


Yes, suicide is very high in Alaska, it's very sad, but then alot of it is S.A.D. ( I think that's it, seasonal anxiety disorder or somesuch, that is a major reason I went to Texas) and if they can do something to combat that and the alcohol/drug use, they can go along way to making these communities much healthier.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh love those classic vintage cars, they have such style and flair to them.
> I wasn't sure how you folks would react when I put the photos up, but wow it's been terrific thank you for sharing your memories and preferrences.
> David, we would love to go fishing with you, and take you for a spin when we returned, and had a big fry up dinner on bbq , You are on, my friend!, across the miles from our house to yours. Cheers Fan


 :thumbup: 
David said a while back that we'll have to plan a visit to Julie in the next couple years so he can go fish over there, he watches videos on YouTube, so you never know.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Fan...Stu's cars are fabulous. Thanks for sharing them with us. Definitely a trip down memory lane this week.
> 
> Julie...Wishing you well with sorting out this water bill situation.
> 
> ...


Matthew caught them both in perfect motion, very emotional are Matthew's drawings, definitely the sign of a great artist. 
The flowers are lovely.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup:
> David said a while back that we'll have to plan a visit to Julie in the next couple years so he can go fish over there, he watches videos on YouTube, so you never know.


Fishing is s big thing here, and it's free for ocean fishing, but if it's for trout or salmon you need a licence. You both would be made very welcome, come on downunder.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There is the same problems here among the First Nations , I'm not sure how you help that. It's sort of a multigenerational thing, the older generation drinks, doesn't send the kids to school, they don't get an education so fall into the same habits. It's terrible because until the last year there have been so many jobs to get them out of this rut but they don't take jobs or if they do don't show up regularly.
> Don't get me wrong there are lots of wonderful First Nations people but there are lots of problems too.


Exactly, some wonderful people and hard workers but then there are still a lot that fall into that cycle. Not bad people, just following the cycle of what has come before.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH has been listening to the news, more violence at Trump rally's & now a terrorist attack in Turkey with many casualties. I sometimes thing the world is going crazy. Makes me glad we live in the boonies away from all such things.


I don't think it's going, I think it went.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Iditarod update: It's getting close to the end for the leading mushers...the end is still several days away for most.
> Dallas is in 1st...he's out on the ice of Norton Bay (last year's winner). His dad, Mitch, is currently 2nd. He has not started out to the ice yet. Brent Sass is in 3rd (this is his 3rd time in the race....a newbie!), and Aliy is in 4th. She is one of the two who was attacked yesterday. The other, Jeff King, is in 14th place. Michelle Phillips YT, is in 12th, Hugh Neff IL is in 16th. Campeau AB is in 34th, Miriam Osredkar OH is in 58th (rookie). Cooke YT is 66th; Faillor OH is 69th, Franklin UK is 72nd. Snodgrass WY is in 75th. Bacon OH 73rd, and Jim Lanier (75 y/o) is 56th. Bejna IL and Gatt YT have scratched....don't know why. The field has gone from 85 to 77 mushers. The musher in 77th place is Elen Halverson...she has completed 425 miles, 550 to go. Almost half done.


Great pictures, it's a lot of work running a dog team, that's for sure, and dedication.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Aran said:


> Hello! I know that I have been very lax getting on here, but I'm still around. I've been lax on many of my duties here lately because I'd rather spend as much time as I can with my girlfriend Chrissy. I continue to be astounded at how much we truly love each other. If two people were ever meant to be, I think that it is the two of us. I plan on moving in with her sometime in the next 6 months or so, and yes, we will marry sometime after that. We're not in a rush because we both have to go through all of our stuff in order to combine households. Her house is only about 1200 sq. ft., and we both have too much stuff so we will both have to get rid of stuff.
> 
> The only project I've been working on at all is a granny square ripple that I started last September for a couple who were supposed to marry in November but then changed the date to May. They have since broken up, but I want to finish the afghan. I'm not sure what I will do with it when it's done, but I'm sure I'll find something. The reason I haven't been knitting or crocheting as much these days is that I'd rather hold Chrissy's hand at our support group. Heck, I'd rather hold her hand than do lots of things.
> 
> ...


That's wonderful!!! We'll be waiting for the wedding announcement, but I agree, take your time, it's a lot to sort through when you have to downsize. 
You've been well occupied, hi Chrissy!!
I'm very glad that you've all been able to work out a good situation for you mom to be able to stay in the house for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Aran said:


> Here Chrissy and I are.


Lovely photo! :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello all--trying to keep up with the reading if not commenting. I'm not sure why I'm having trouble, as nothing out of the ordinary is going on around here...I do have trouble with the time shift, as many of us do (it'll take me at least a week--maybe two--to adjust; I hate it).

I have been working on a hat "swatch" but I suspect something has gone awry with the pattern, but I can't be sure and can't say what! So I'll keep going until I get through it and see what I think then. I also need to use up some of the worsted weight yarn I have and am trying to get things typed up. Yesterday I had some fun sorting and choosing buttons for a couple of things but have not gotten them sewn on yet. DD and I need to make a store run for cat "nummies" (their wet food) as I am not sure how the supply got so low in what seems like all of a sudden--just not paying good attention, I guess, but only one can left is not good, as I will hear about from the Boys if we run out. LOL

Enjoyed the photos, especially the one of Aran & Chrissy. I am so happy that y'all are happy! Do drop in when you can and update us on any news. 

Healing thoughts for all in need, hugs & blessings all around, and special Big Hug for Mel & Gage. Pulling for ya, hon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

purl2diva said:


> Gwen,
> 
> Good luck on your surgery. I am so looking forward to being able to do this in a few months.
> 
> ...


Good luck from me too Gwen


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Well, the rain followed me to Akron, OH. I deliver in the morning but am wondering if it's going to happen. I only see truck docks and my van isn't high enough. Not going to stress about it but I have a pickup 70 miles away at 9 am. Have two high rolls of paper on and can't wait to get them off. Worse than having drums of liquid. But was able to take my time getting here.
> 
> Mary, let Matthew know that the horse and butterfly are beautiful. Also the two yarn bowls. He has come a long way in a short time. Prayers for DH. Hope the surgery goes exceptionally well. Does he have enough sick time for it?
> 
> ...


Don't you love that, I don't imagine that the machine is quiet at all either, not to speak of the tubing that you get tangled in or as one of the ladies at knit group said, it gets lost in her bed instead of on her face. I got David a sound machine on sale, regularly $60 for $14.99 to take in the truck mainly for the summer, we have one here at home too, but that way in the summer when he's parked next to a refer van or someone leaving the truck running for air con, he can use it and not have to listen to them.

That was some serious increases, hopefully it frogs fairly easily and you can move on with it, but I'd probably put it in time out for a bit too, frustrating for sure. 
Hope you were able to get unloaded and loaded at the next stop with no problem. 
Safe travels.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Just spoke with the lady at the building. Sounds like I have it but she is calling Co signer references and then head office says Yay or nay. She said do not tell anyone but I think you will be a perfect fit. Ready to vomit and cry. Relieved and still worried.


Of course you are Relieved and worried at the same time it's a big upheaval that you and Gage are going through . I do hope you get the apartment and can get settled in as soon as possible with Duece there too . Good luck Mel


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> My computer has gone to see my guru nephew. I have a corrupt system file. Hoping he can do a complete restore on it and that will fix it. See you soon.


 :thumbdown: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Howling winds. Need to go to bed. We are off to Loma Linda in a.m.


Have a safe trip.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Although we've had great weather the last week and this, I heard that we are likely to get some of the white stuff next week. Can't believe it. :evil:


Oh no don't say that , we've also been having lovely weather no way am I going back to winter


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Aran, congrats & hope all continues to go well, nice photo.
> 
> Kaye, safe travels & hope you have fun shopping.
> 
> ...


There and back, it was a fast one but got what we needed, less than 30 minutes in Sams Club and then 38 minutes in Red Wing and on to home. 
The wind sure came up when we got home, I hope that David isn't having any wind unless it's at his back.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> We had that with the girls. Think it came from David's brother which is surprising as he was not into kids. They do grow out of it eventually I can assure you! My two don't anymore you'll be pleased to know.


LOL! Now the question is, will they teach it to Elizabeth?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> A world wide problem. Everywhere the indigenous population is a minority major problems like these. We have the dubious distinction of having the worst health discrepancy in the world. Probably education as well- and this so essential for good health. In a Madters of International health my final paper ended up being improving education levels in our Indigenous population because it is one of the major factors impacting on their extremely poor health.


So true.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Feeling stressed today. Handed in co signer application and photo copies of paychecks from friend. I just need this apt. Ready to cry
> 
> Gage is still asleep. Might go out today and do something together.


It's no wonder, it is extremely stressful, just remember to breathe and this too shall pass, though it's easier sad than done.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just spoke with the lady at the building. Sounds like I have it but she is calling Co signer references and then head office says Yay or nay. She said do not tell anyone but I think you will be a perfect fit. Ready to vomit and cry. Relieved and still worried.


That is positive, but you are going to be very on pins and needles until you have a signed lease in your hand and moved in. 
Cry if you need to, vomiting will just make you mouth taste nasty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I think I can get into Nap Day and Potato Chip Day. 
After getting up at 4 am, with only 6ish hours of sleep, I'm ready for a nap, but I'm trying to stay up so I can sleep good tonight.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh dear, sorry about the tooth. I once swallowed a crown. Long story short it was pooped out, cleaned then sterilized by my dentist and re-cemented in. At $1000+ for a crown as nasty as it sounds it was worth finding it, cleaning it thoroughly and having it sterilized than make a new one!


Well, spending the $1000 when you had a perfectly good one that just needed cleaned and sterilized sound more disgusting. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> This is my car, it's 2004 but I love it and don't want to change it for awhile.'
> It's a good old rag top, not the steel like Stus.


So pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just popping in.
> Can't find our modem so stuck on the phone which is too small for me to use all the time. Will try to see if the iPad will cooperate when things settle down.
> It's going to be a few months before the major stuff here is done but I di like it.
> As Maryanne has posted on Facebook that she is in hospital with her depression I can put it here. She crashed the same day we moved. Coincidence? I don't think so. Haven't been to see her other drop clothes off.
> ...


Sending prayers for all 3 of you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy gwen - hope everything goes smoothly. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Got my time for Thursday's cataract surgery; got to be there at 6:15 a.m. I'm actually glad it is so early as I'll be restless trying to sleep the night before anyway.  So excited to get this going.
> 
> Am making a Salted Caramel-Chocolate dump cake to take down to the vet clinic as a thank you for all their good work and help. Have it in the oven now. They are such a wonderful group.
> 
> TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is that why i always i thought you had a sh---- grin. rotflmao --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Oh dear, sorry about the tooth. I once swallowed a crown. Long story short it was pooped out, cleaned then sterilized by my dentist and re-cemented in. At $1000+ for a crown as nasty as it sounds it was worth finding it, cleaning it thoroughly and having it sterilized than make a new one!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cool fan. great rag top. --- sam



Fan said:


> This is my car, it's 2004 but I love it and don't want to change it for awhile.'
> It's a good old rag top, not the steel like Stus.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you folks. I just went down to supermarket to do the Easter Bunny buying for our workshop. Got a nice selection to send them into chocolate heaven. I'm feeling a tad better today, but still got the cough going on, but at least am mobile and not stuck in bed. 
I'm now going to have a coffee and do some product testing on the goodies, even if taste buds still missing in action, can imagine they taste great.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have four sites for you --- sam

if you like bread go here"

http://www.pinterest.com/CrunchyCreamySw/breads-and-rolls/?utm_campaign=bprecs&e_t=4c17cdf5b574401aab0972e5537fc90a&utm_content=59883938734209062&utm_source=31&utm_term=5&utm_medium=2004

more cakes than you can shake a stick at.

http://www.pinterest.com/Snailrat4/cakes/?utm_campaign=bprecs&e_t=4c17cdf5b574401aab0972e5537fc90a&utm_content=216032182064517135&utm_source=31&utm_term=6&utm_medium=2004

and if it is vegan dinners you crave ---



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/211598882470627511/

and if you finally ran that chicken down ---



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/236227942933120370/

oops - can't forget the vegetarians can we?



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/348817933620170441/

i wonder what the best dressed rabbits wear?

http://intheloopknitting.com/free-bunny-knitting-patterns/?utm_source=Free+Knitting+Patterns&utm_campaign=23097972d7-AsstTV_Layettes_Capelets_Bunnies_3_13_2016&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_9e11a264ad-23097972d7-177974741


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~Iditarod Update: The first finishers will be in late tonight or early tomorrow AM. At the moment they are on a pace to break the speed record...8 days and 13 hours + Right now they are on a pace for 8 days and 12 hours. Dallas is set for 1st, his dad is set for 2nd, Brent Sass for 3rd and Aliy Zirkle for 4th. Although, she got off the trail for about 2 1/2 hours...don't know how they will handle that because she did not retrace her path, but cut up and regained the trail. Unfortuntely, the 2 mushers who came after her out of Elim, followed her lead and are off track at the moment. 

The latest places of the few I have been following are: Jeff King in 11th; Michelle Phillips YT in 13th; Neff IL in 22, Campeau AB in 31st. The oldest musher Jim Lanier is in 55th, Rookie from Ohio Miriam Osredkaer is in 60th. Cooke YT is in 63rd, and Faillor OH is 66th. Franklin from UK is in 71st. I heard she losst her dogs, but found them again, but haven't found the full story. Bacon Rookie from OH in 72nd and Snodgreass WY is in 74th. Total is holding steady at 76 mushers still out.

I did find out some info on the bike race and John Baker's program. Will write about those later. 

I need to pack....we are headed back to Chicago tomorrow.
Later....


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> These following photos are our latest addition to Stus love of cars.
> It's a 1995 6x6 Daimler Jaguar. It is awesome to ride in and am loving it.
> I haven't had a go at driving it yet, but will once I feel better.
> Stu is outside busy buffing it to a high shine and a guy just drove past with his mouth wide open, it was hilarious.


Oh the pics are so great of Goldfinger! I know both of you are going to enjoy taking nice "long" trips! Have a blast but get better first!


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~We will be ridiculously happy to lay the blame for your happiness at Chrissy's feet! So good to hear from and to hear good news. Glad your mom will be in a good situation. Will you be moving far away?
> Again...delights & balloons & confetti to you & Chrissy! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you for the confetti. I will be moving about 50 miles away from Mom; it only takes about an hour and 10 minutes to get from my house to hers so I won't be too far away


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Oh the pics are so great of Goldfinger! I know both of you are going to enjoy taking nice "long" trips! Have a blast but get better first!


Yes my friend, will do my best!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *Jeanette*, I did a Google search on pussy willows for Palm Sunday and learned that the Polish, Latvian and Russian Orthodox regions which did not have palms readily available used pussy willow branches on the Sunday before Easter to celebrate Christ's triumphant entry into Jerusalem. So, no, he wasn't pulling legs, collectively or otherwise! LOLOL
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thanks, Joy. I just hadn't gotten to it yet. I doubted that he was pulling our legs since he was such a delightful 90ish (Fr. Henry's/Uncle's friend from when they worked together at Kimberly Clark before Fr. joined the seminary). They've known each other for 70+ years.

What a great story!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Feeling stressed today. Handed in co signer application and photo copies of paychecks from friend. I just need this apt. Ready to cry
> 
> Gage is still asleep. Might go out today and do something together.


Is he off from school for Spring break already?

Sorry to hear it's getting stressful - do you have any leads on other apartments?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes it is Sam!!! ROLMAO!!!!


thewren said:


> is that why i always i thought you had a sh---- grin. rotflmao --- sam


  :lol: :lol:    :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> love the horse mathew - the framed butterfly pictures are beautiful. love those signs of spring. --- sam


Matthew says Thank You!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Aran said:


> Thank you for the confetti. I will be moving about 50 miles away from Mom; it only takes about an hour and 10 minutes to get from my house to hers so I won't be too far away


Hopefully not too far from KAP.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> I think I can get into Nap Day and Potato Chip Day.
> After getting up at 4 am, with only 6ish hours of sleep, I'm ready for a nap, but I'm trying to stay up so I can sleep good tonight.


Sounds like a typical night for me and definitely no naps for me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great pictures as usual carol - thanks for sharing - a safe trip for you both back to chicago. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Iditarod Update: The first finishers will be in late tonight or early tomorrow AM. At the moment they are on a pace to break the speed record...8 days and 13 hours + Right now they are on a pace for 8 days and 12 hours. Dallas is set for 1st, his dad is set for 2nd, Brent Sass for 3rd and Aliy Zirkle for 4th. Although, she got off the trail for about 2 1/2 hours...don't know how they will handle that because she did not retrace her path, but cut up and regained the trail. Unfortuntely, the 2 mushers who came after her out of Elim, followed her lead and are off track at the moment.
> 
> The latest places of the few I have been following are: Jeff King in 11th; Michelle Phillips YT in 13th; Neff IL in 22, Campeau AB in 31st. The oldest musher Jim Lanier is in 55th, Rookie from Ohio Miriam Osredkaer is in 60th. Cooke YT is in 63rd, and Faillor OH is 66th. Franklin from UK is in 71st. I heard she losst her dogs, but found them again, but haven't found the full story. Bacon Rookie from OH in 72nd and Snodgreass WY is in 74th. Total is holding steady at 76 mushers still out.
> 
> ...


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Just joining you. So much to catch up on.

Mel, fingers crossed that the apartment will soon be yours. I understand how stressful this whole situation is for you. My heart breaks for you. Stay strong and hopefully you will have an apartment soon.

Fan, hope you are soon over the flu and the lingering cough. Rotten to get the flu before winter even appears. Love the car photos. Some really nice wheels there.

Gwen, hope cataract surgery goes well. We don't want to hear of any complications.

Margaret, love your news of Elizabeth. Congrats on getting the keys for your new home and good luck with the renos. Hope they are not stressful. How is Maryanne doing? Out of hospital? Prayers she will soon be feeling better.

So much more I wanted to comment on...but mind is blank again.

As for my health, I had the injection a week ago. Pain has been greatly reduced but not gone completely. Still have sciatic pain in my butt and down my leg, but am grateful for the relief I am feeling. I hope it lasts for some time. Specialist will probably try another injection in a different part of my spine after I see her at the end of the month so there might be more pain relief in sight. As well as the back situation, I have had a persistent cough since before Christmas. Did nothing about it since back pain completely overwhelmed my life, but finally went to doctor yesterday. Seems I have bronchitis again. No wonder I have been feeling so lousy!

One good thing to come out of this is the knitting I have done. I think I mentioned I was finishing off some UFO's. Well done me! Well it would be if I hadn't started at least 3 other projects that are now also unfinished. i have to stop looking at patterns.

Have a feel good story about my knitting. like Sonja, i knit baby stuff that I give away (no grands to knit for) Anyway, on Sunday, DS asked if I had anything finished that he could take to a baby shower that day. He selected a little sweater and reported later that it was a big hit at the shower. The only homemade gift amongst all the store bought stuff and the female guests were totally in love with it. Think it was the buttons that they fell for! Anyway, I'm really happy that other people were happy with it too! And so glad something I knit has gone to someone we know.
I'll post a photo.

Have spent way too much time here on KP. Must get off the computer and start making phone calls. Business not pleasure. It's going to be one of those days!

Hugs and good wishes to everyone. Stay well and happy knitting,
Denise


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Mathew your horse drawing is coming along beautifully. I can just imagine the wind flying through his mane . Will look forward to seeing more of his progress .
> The butterfly pictures are gorgeous . I've been reading your posts on Facebook Mary about SuperBella and her family it just makes me so sad that a little girl has to go through so much


She sure is a precious little girl. Those big brown eyes just melt my heart. The backpack she is seen wearing so often is where the feedings are kept with ice packs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, wouldn't have minded going out in rain and getting a tad wet. But winds were 60 mph! we are having more rain due to El Niño.
> Margaret, prayers for your whole family. Glad you are getting professional support. Hope your home turns into your dream home.
> Angelam, prayers for DS#2. Glad you got to enjoy grand baby.
> Woke up in a world of hurt so took extra Lyrica. Usually can manage fm with one 50 mg at night. Wet, windy weather and low atmospheric pressure affect body,


I'm feeling it with you. Hope you are doing better by now. Spring and fall are my worst seasons.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Mel...Sending positive thoughts for getting that apartment. 

Carol...I am loving the photos of the dogs. They are so gorgeous.

I need to get to bed early tonight as I am going to work an hour early. I will get off at 9 AM as my DH is scheduled to go in for a procedure to have stones removed from his pancreas. He can't eat anything after midnight and his procedure is at 3 tomorrow afternoon. We have to be at the hospital at 1 PM so a long afternoon for us. I hope it goes uneventful and the stone(s) are removed from ducts. The gall bladder won't be removed until April 11th so I do hope that no more stones find there way out of the gall bladder between now and then.

Nicho...the sweater is very beautiful. I love the cables. The buttons certainly do dress it up a bit more but I was admiring the cables. I do hope you will feel better soon.

I am enjoying the old cars this week.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all. I am still battling this flu, and quietly going nuts with the whole thing. My 67 year old body feels more like 97, such an effort to do the simplest tasks. But I'm trying really hard to get well, even though cannot taste or smell even the strongest flavoured foods.
> I love the Swannee river version, that's just what my dad used to do and have us all wondering if it was right words or not. He used to write funny poems too, guess that's where I get my ability from. I love reading and writing always have done.
> Mmm lemon cheesecake yes please.
> Looks like Julie's water torture might soon be over, will be a huge relief for her to finally get it resolved.


Hope you are better soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thank you, Sam! Actually although I go by Kate on here, only really DH occasionally calls me that, everyone else calls me Catherine. My gran (yes, her again, and she's also the one I am called after) was very particular that it was pronounced Cath-reen and not Cath-rin, but I'm not too bothered as long as it's not Cath-er-ine (as in wine) which unfortunately is a very 'Glasgow' way of pronouncing it! It's one of those names that can be shortened in many ways and over the years I've answered to Kate, Katie, Cath, Cathy as well as Catherine.


My grandmother was Cath-er-in (Catherine).


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> These following photos are our latest addition to Stus love of cars.
> It's a 1995 6x6 Daimler Jaguar. It is awesome to ride in and am loving it.
> I haven't had a go at driving it yet, but will once I feel better.
> Stu is outside busy buffing it to a high shine and a guy just drove past with his mouth wide open, it was hilarious.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi all, just checking in. Last week was really stressful but made it through it.
Thinking of you all.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, I know. How could two such nice ladies get fm? Feel better soon. 
Kaye, thank you. Did have safe trip. Finally got to Costco so had eye exam and ordered glasses. That's the good news. Bad news, she thinks I have macular degeneration in right eye and wants me to go to optometrist. As we went to Loma Linda due to DH's macular degeneration I am familiar with it and not a happy camper. Definitely not tragic or terminal but depressing.
Mel, praying you get apartment.
Gwen, praying cataract surgery goes well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> Sunday 13 March '16
> 
> Today is Open an Umbrella Indoors Day. Everybody knows that opening an umbrella indoors is supposed to be bad luck. But is there any truth behind this age-old superstition? Fortunately for those spending sleepless nights pondering this question, there is actually a wacky holiday dedicated to finding out the truth. The aptly-named Open An Umbrella Indoors Day was invented in 2003 by a man called Thomas Knibb. Knibb allegedly hoped to defy silly superstitions by encouraging people to open their umbrellas indoors and observe the (non-existent) consequences.
> 
> ...


For open an umbrella indoors day!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

pacer said:


> Mel...Sending positive thoughts for getting that apartment.
> 
> I need to get to bed early tonight as I am going to work an hour early. I will get off at 9 AM as my DH is scheduled to go in for a procedure to have stones removed from his pancreas. He can't eat anything after midnight and his procedure is at 3 tomorrow afternoon. We have to be at the hospital at 1 PM so a long afternoon for us. I hope it goes uneventful and the stone(s) are removed from ducts. The gall bladder won't be removed until April 11th so I do hope that no more stones find there way out of the gall bladder between now and then.


My thoughts and prayers will be with you for a successful surgery for your DH. I am delighted that something definitive is being done.
I am loving the cars..beautiful things.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> lookin' for your return really quick like. --- sam


Reading on my phone trying to catch up but it's head on my eyes. Not commenting much to do it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got my time for Thursday's cataract surgery; got to be there at 6:15 a.m. I'm actually glad it is so early as I'll be restless trying to sleep the night before anyway.  So excited to get this going.
> 
> Am making a Salted Caramel-Chocolate dump cake to take down to the vet clinic as a thank you for all their good work and help. Have it in the oven now. They are such a wonderful group.
> 
> TTYL


Will keep you in my prayers


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Mel...Sending positive thoughts for getting that apartment.
> 
> Carol...I am loving the photos of the dogs. They are so gorgeous.
> 
> ...


Keeping your DH in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Caught up. Page 35. Prayers for all hard reading on my phone so didn't comment much.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Nicho, I'm glad your back is somewhat better. I have a yoga exercise I do to help sciatica, if you think it might help PM e & I will try to explain, it's pretty easy & helps lots.
I love the little sweater, no wonder it was a hit.

Carol, thanks for the Ididarod update & photos.

Fan, glad you are a little better, hope you finally kick it soon, this winters flu seems to be a real bugger to hang on.

Sam, more bread recipes? If you keep pointing me to all these good thing I soon won't get through the door, lol

Well, I was knitting on a lace scarf & the ball had a major yarn barf-the sae yarn I had trouble winding before, I think t wants me to throw it out- I've already spent more than an hour trying to untangle it & haven't got far, best get back to it.

I went y the doctor this morning, I expected to have to increase my throid meds, Not, it's too high already, how is that possible when I'm so tired? Good grief. He wants to send me for an ultrasound to see if something s going on. Weird, I'm on 1/2 the dose of when I first started.
Well, back to untangling


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Nicho*, Glad to hear you've had some relief with the injection, hopefully even more with the next. That is a lovely little jumper, love the cables and the buttons!
Sitting here sneezing, but I think it is just something passing. They are building a house at the back (not the one that will be next door) it certainly makes for a noisy environment.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good luck Gwen, will be nice to have that done.
Tami, she is such a cutie!,
Desert Joy, hope the eye problems are caught early.
Julie, hope you start to feel better soon. Saw my hairdresser today and she just can not get rid of the pneumonia she had earlier this winter.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

The misadventures of the lunch box.'
A couple of weeks ago, Stu who leaves early for work, left his lunchbox on the hood of my car. He often does this, whilst tying his shoe laces.
He forgot to retrieve the box on this morning, and drove off to work.
I left for work a few hours later, and was driving up the road and heard a strange crunching noise. Thought I hit a rock or something and kept going.
Got to work and he asked if I had seen the box. Nope hadn't. Then it dawned on me that noise, was probably the box. Incident soon forgotten, until a few days later, I noticed something dangling under my front tyre.
Stu had a look and oh boy, what a mess, the box had melted plastic against the tyre and ripped something under there. Upshot is new part required,
His mechanic ordered it, and we took it in yesterday for fitting. Turns out wrong part ordered, so waiting still. Got it back and noticed registration sticker missing from its sleeve, so back he goes to mechanic and the young guy had removed it to get model number when ordering. I would've been in Big fine territory if cops pulled me over. All this because of a dam plastic box!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good luck Gwen, will be nice to have that done.
> Tami, she is such a cutie!,
> Desert Joy, hope the eye problems are caught early.
> Julie, hope you start to feel better soon. Saw my hairdresser today and she just can not get rid of the pneumonia she had earlier this winter.


Wondering if this is a case of mistaken identity?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute sweater nicho - i can see why everyone fell in love with it. glad you are feeling some better - hopefully another shot will eradicate all of the pain. come visit us again real soon. --- sam
\


nicho said:


> Just joining you. So much to catch up on.
> 
> Mel, fingers crossed that the apartment will soon be yours. I understand how stressful this whole situation is for you. My heart breaks for you. Stay strong and hopefully you will have an apartment soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> For open an umbrella indoors day!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

always something to make life interesting. glad all worked out in the end. --- sam



Fan said:


> The misadventures of the lunch box.'
> A couple of weeks ago, Stu who leaves early for work, left his lunchbox on the hood of my car. He often does this, whilst tying his shoe laces.
> He forgot to retrieve the box on this morning, and drove off to work.
> I left for work a few hours later, and was driving up the road and heard a strange crunching noise. Thought I hit a rock or something and kept going.
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, hope car saga finished and car fixed with no more trouble.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nicho, glad some relief from injection. Healing energy sent your way.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Spider, I'll know more once I see opthamologist. But optometrist thought I'd caught it early.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes a comedy of errors it has been. Hopefully by tomorrow the new part will be fitted and I'll be free wheeling again.
The goodie box passed quality control, Stu came in from work to say big thumbs up all round from the guys. He Delivered it back to work after he came in for lunch today. 
Feeling better today, think I'm finally getting there, a few more days should have me back on top form hopefully. Meanwhile on with the vit c etc.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Mel...Sending positive thoughts for getting that apartment.
> 
> Carol...I am loving the photos of the dogs. They are so gorgeous.
> 
> ...


Hopefully he will feel better once the stones are removed as they could be the Cause of a lot of the pain


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, I know. How could two such nice ladies get fm? Feel better soon.
> Kaye, thank you. Did have safe trip. Finally got to Costco so had eye exam and ordered glasses. That's the good news. Bad news, she thinks I have macular degeneration in right eye and wants me to go to optometrist. As we went to Loma Linda due to DH's macular degeneration I am familiar with it and not a happy camper. Definitely not tragic or terminal but depressing.
> Mel, praying you get apartment.
> Gwen, praying cataract surgery goes well.


Hopefully she is wrong as not a good diagnosis to have. But as you say not terminal.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Reading on my phone trying to catch up but it's head on my eyes. Not commenting much to do it.


Sounds just like me. Often comment more when I get near the end Nd know how the eyes are going.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Thank you folks. I just went down to supermarket to do the Easter Bunny buying for our workshop. Got a nice selection to send them into chocolate heaven. I'm feeling a tad better today, but still got the cough going on, but at least am mobile and not stuck in bed.
> I'm now going to have a coffee and do some product testing on the goodies, even if taste buds still missing in action, can imagine they taste great.


Glad to hear you are feeling better Fan . Coffee and chocolate my two favourite things .Hope you could taste them My oldest brought them mixed together . He like me loves coffee chocolates so we shared the box with a cup of coffee ☕


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> great pictures as usual carol - thanks for sharing - a safe trip for you both back to chicago. --- sam


A big thank you from me too Carol I've really enjoyed your commentary and pictures . It seems to have gone really quick this year


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nicho said:


> Just joining you. So much to catch up on.
> 
> As for my health, I had the injection a week ago. Pain has been greatly reduced but not gone completely. Still have sciatic pain in my butt and down my leg, but am grateful for the relief I am feeling. I hope it lasts for some time. Specialist will probably try another injection in a different part of my spine after I see her at the end of the month so there might be more pain relief in sight. As well as the back situation, I have had a persistent cough since before Christmas. Did nothing about it since back pain completely overwhelmed my life, but finally went to doctor yesterday. Seems I have bronchitis again. No wonder I have been feeling so lousy!
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear that you have bronchitis again Denise hope they give you something to help get rid of it 
It's good that you are getting some pain relief from the back pain 
I get sciatica pain from my butt and down my leg too and that's bad enough on its own without everything else you have . You must feel awful . 
Your jumper is gorgeous I love it such unusual cables and the little elephant buttons . Perfect . Not surprised it was a hit at the baby shower


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad to hear you are feeling better Fan . Coffee and chocolate my two favourite things .Hope you could taste them My oldest brought them mixed together . He like me loves coffee chocolates so we shared the box with a cup of coffee ☕


Coffee plus chocolate equals a match made in heaven yum!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Mel...Sending positive thoughts for getting that apartment.
> 
> Carol...I am loving the photos of the dogs. They are so gorgeous.
> 
> ...


 Good luck for you and your husband Mary . Hope he's in and out and makes a speedy recovery


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> For open an umbrella indoors day!


Oh oh who is getting that look :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just noticed Strawberry4u has her birthday today. It is a very long time since we last heard from her, but a sincere birthday wish, none the less.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Nicho*, Glad to hear you've had some relief with the injection, hopefully even more with the next. That is a lovely little jumper, love the cables and the buttons!
> Sitting here sneezing, but I think it is just something passing. They are building a house at the back (not the one that will be next door) it certainly makes for a noisy environment.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: thanks Julie. Hope the sneezing is a passing thing.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

thewren said:


> very cute sweater nicho - i can see why everyone fell in love with it. glad you are feeling some better - hopefully another shot will eradicate all of the pain. come visit us again real soon. --- sam
> \


 :thumbup: Yes, I'm hoping for good things from next injection.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Nicho, glad some relief from injection. Healing energy sent your way.


Thanks Joy.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm sorry to hear that you have bronchitis again Denise hope they give you something to help get rid of it
> It's good that you are getting some pain relief from the back pain
> I get sciatica pain from my butt and down my leg too and that's bad enough on its own without everything else you have . You must feel awful .
> Your jumper is gorgeous I love it such unusual cables and the little elephant buttons . Perfect . Not surprised it was a hit at the baby shower


Thanks Sonja. Yes I have antibiotics for the bronchitis. I am on so many pills, I rattle when I walk!

Hope your son is doing better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: thanks Julie. Hope the sneezing is a passing thing.


Long gone, thank goodness! How are you, this evening?- as now I think of it I can feel another sneeze!!!!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Denise I'm so glad the injection seed to give you some relief. Hopefully future injections will add even more. Terrible that you've had bronchitis for so long now. I'm assuming you will be getting some treatment for it now and get it cleared up.

The baby sweater is to die for. You've done a magnificent job on it. No wonder it was the hit of the baby shower! The buttons you chose for decoration really are adorable too.

Well done on getting many of your WIPs completed. And what would life be if you didn't start more projects that now have given you mor WIPS? LOL

Take care and look forward to hearing from you again on the KTP.


nicho said:


> Just joining you. So much to catch up on.
> .
> Mel, fingers crossed that the apartment will soon be yours. I understand how stressful this whole situation is for you. My heart breaks for you. Stay strong and hopefully you will have an apartment soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Strawberry4U!

Mary keeping your DH in prayer that the surgery goes well. It is today correct? I know both of you will be glad to get this behind you. {{{Hugs}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many happy returns to Strawberry4u!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> I need to get to bed early tonight as I am going to work an hour early. I will get off at 9 AM as my DH is scheduled to go in for a procedure to have stones removed from his pancreas. He can't eat anything after midnight and his procedure is at 3 tomorrow afternoon. We have to be at the hospital at 1 PM so a long afternoon for us. I hope it goes uneventful and the stone(s) are removed from ducts. The gall bladder won't be removed until April 11th so I do hope that no more stones find there way out of the gall bladder between now and then.
> 
> ~~~All best wishes and prayers for a successful and uneventful afternoon for you & DH!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> For open an umbrella indoors day!


~~~SO cute!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nicho said:


> :thumbup: Yes, I'm hoping for good things from next injection.


So glad you got some relief from your injection. It took 4 injections for me to get relief and then a year or two later another 2 and have had none since for about 10 years. Hope you get great results too. Overwhelming pain is no way to spend your days and nights. So glad your knitting was the hit of the party.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pacer, a shame they didn't get him in for his surgery sooner. It would have prevented this surgery. Now 2 surgeries for him. So sad. Hoping all goes perfectly with the surgery and will be thinking of you at the time he goes in.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Mary,
I hope the surgery for DH goes well. It will be good to have part 1 behind you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> The misadventures of the lunch box.'
> A couple of weeks ago, Stu who leaves early for work, left his lunchbox on the hood of my car. He often does this, whilst tying his shoe laces.
> He forgot to retrieve the box on this morning, and drove off to work.
> I left for work a few hours later, and was driving up the road and heard a strange crunching noise. Thought I hit a rock or something and kept going.
> ...


Oh No! :shock: :shock: :shock: Sounds like an expensive mistake. Thank goodness you discovered the registration sticker before getting fined.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wondering if this is a case of mistaken identity?


Glad to see that reply Julie. Sorry for the person it is for but glad it is not you who is sick.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, I know. How could two such nice ladies get fm? Feel better soon.
> Kaye, thank you. Did have safe trip. Finally got to Costco so had eye exam and ordered glasses. That's the good news. Bad news, she thinks I have macular degeneration in right eye and wants me to go to optometrist. As we went to Loma Linda due to DH's macular degeneration I am familiar with it and not a happy camper. Definitely not tragic or terminal but depressing.
> Mel, praying you get apartment.
> Gwen, praying cataract surgery goes well.


Sorry to hear about this. Thank goodness they caught it and can start working on it. I know there are 2 types and hope yours is the lesser of the two.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> For open an umbrella indoors day!


How precious. LOVE the look on her face.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pacer - thinking of you and DH today; hope it all goes well. I wonder why they couldn't do both surgeries at the same time?

Hope those who have been sick are all getting better. My sister-in-law is battling pneumonia and couldn't join us in the 90th birthday party with our uncle over the weekend. I convinced her to go back for more antibiotics as her Rx was for 5 days in the prior week and she's not really not much better. I need to call to check up on her again today--unfortunately, her son and her living conditions don't help. Prayers are much appreciated for her. Thanks.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, glad you got your surgery time. Hope yours goes as well as DH's. You will be thrilled to have it done.

Bonnie, sorry the energy is still low. Energy is such a gift for sure. Hoping you can find yours soon. Maybe they should test you for anemia since your thyroid meds are ok? Whatever the reason, I hope they find it soon.

Fan, so glad you are feeling better. Love the name "Goldfinger."

Cmaliza, especially love the photos of the dogs. Interesting to see all the photos. Thank you.

Nicho, what a great sweater!!! :thumbup: I commented in another post but hadn't come to the photo of the sweater yet since I am catching up going backwards.

Darowil, your dear little DGD is sure advanced. Isn't it just the BEST to have grandchildren! :thumbup: 

Mel, keeping my fingers crossed for this apartment.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Pacer - thinking of you and DH today; hope it all goes well. I wonder why they couldn't do both surgeries at the same time?
> 
> Hope those who have been sick are all getting better. My sister-in-law is battling pneumonia and couldn't join us in the 90th birthday party with our uncle over the weekend. I convinced her to go back for more antibiotics as her Rx was for 5 days in the prior week and she's not really not much better. I need to call to check up on her again today--unfortunately, her son and her living conditions don't help. Prayers are much appreciated for her. Thanks.


I wondered the same and figured it must be emergency surgery for the pancreatic duct blockage, but just makes sense to do both since he is already in there. Could only think that it must be schedule surgeries that is the problem, but 2 surgeries is no fun.

Healing wishes for SIL.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I've been knitting like mad on this sock. Trying to get my thumb to relax when I'm doing it and holding needles differently as it is really hard on it but I love the pattern. I learned the German twisted cast on for this project and just love it with the ribbing.

I've started using contrasting yarn for markers and I love it. You can use it many different ways. One way is I use a long piece and then every 5 rows flip it over so it is also a marker for rows. You can flip it every row. Not sure if it will be my final way of using markers. Might depend on the project, but working great on these.

Thrilled today. Got a PM from a friend on KP who has been very sick. She is out of the hospital. YAY!!! At the same time sad, as every time she gets sick it is worse than before. Any healing wishes and prayers for her will be appreciated for sure.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - it is quite evident they didn't ask me - i would have told them they should never get rid of the hood ornament - it is a beautiful ornament. --- sam


I think the reason they got rid of it was that it was being stolen frequently.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I went y the doctor this morning, I expected to have to increase my throid meds, Not, it's too high already, how is that possible when I'm so tired? Good grief. He wants to send me for an ultrasound to see if something s going on. Weird, I'm on 1/2 the dose of when I first started.
> Well, back to untangling


*Bonnie*, for what it's worth: When I was referred to an endocrinologist over 10 years ago for elevated blood calcium, he immediately took me off the ''natural'' thyroid med and began to be in a panic that the cancer had returned someplace,i.e., thyroid, parathyroid, _some place_! He took me off the thyroid med and began investigating everything he could think of for the problem.

He even spoke to my oncologist who told him that I simply carried a higher reading for calcium. "Remember the Bell curve-- 80% in the middle and 10% on above and below that middle? She's in the upper 10%. It's normal for her", he said. Endo guy attempted to send me to Cleveland Clinic for parathyroid surgery. The surgeon there refused, saying that there was no evidence it was necessary.

I had taken the animal based med since I was 14 yo but haven't had any at all in nearly 12 years. No signs of its being needed, either. In fact, I've lost over 45 pounds since then and 10# in the last year. Certainly not tired, sluggish, or gaining weight.

That doctor retired, quite unexpectedly, within a week of my last appointment with him (and a scheduled appoint in 6 months for bone DEXA and other follow-up). Not a word mentioned about my suspected blood or cancer dangers he'd pursued for 10 years.

Who knew?

Ohio Joy


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Home for the day to get a headlight fixed and an oil change. Had to pick up my mail. Ordered the 12 volt connectors for my cpap machine. Worked well last night using a jump start battery pack. Bonnie, the machine itself is quiet, but there is a whoosh noise that I heard. I have to have the face seal pretty tight or it lets air escape with a noise that I refer to as farting. Most of it is having something on my face and when in the van, the noise of the inverter. Which is why I bought the other connector. I'll have to recharge the battery pack daily but won't have to run the van at night. Next step is to try it with the van's battery and see how much it discharges it during the night. 

Hope all are on their way to healing. Mary, special thoughts for DH and yourself today. 

Need to run. Have to fold my clothes then get out to the mechanics. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Fan...Stu's cars are fabulous. Thanks for sharing them with us. Definitely a trip down memory lane this week.
> 
> Julie...Wishing you well with sorting out this water bill situation.
> 
> ...


Just so beautiful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> try to imagine the world we would have if the animals were replaced my humans. --- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/friendship-has-no-boundaries.htm?utm_source=nl


This just won't open for me.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just got the satellite app and can't believe it. There are literally thousands up there. The whole sky in both hemispheres is covered with all these dots, almost solid with all the satellites and space junk. I promise not to keep posting these, but just had to show you one small area of the sky.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Aran, so glad you have found happiness.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> you need to watch this french commercial - ours should be so funny. --- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/wardrobe-closet.htm?utm_source=nl


Quick thinker. :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I've been knitting like mad on this sock. Trying to get my thumb to relax when I'm doing it and holding needles differently as it is really hard on it but I love the pattern. I learned the German twisted cast on for this project and just love it with the ribbing.
> 
> I've started using contrasting yarn for markers and I love it. You can use it many different ways. One way is I use a long piece and then every 5 rows flip it over so it is also a marker for rows. You can flip it every row. Not sure if it will be my final way of using markers. Might depend on the project, but working great on these.
> 
> Thrilled today. Got a PM from a friend on KP who has been very sick. She is out of the hospital. YAY!!! At the same time sad, as every time she gets sick it is worse than before. Any healing wishes and prayers for her will be appreciated for sure.


Love the look of your sock Daralene I just might be tempted to make another pair of socks 
Beautiful picture , I've had great fun with that app got it on my phone and iPad so thank you very much for mentioning the app


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got my time for Thursday's cataract surgery; got to be there at 6:15 a.m. I'm actually glad it is so early as I'll be restless trying to sleep the night before anyway.  So excited to get this going.
> 
> Am making a Salted Caramel-Chocolate dump cake to take down to the vet clinic as a thank you for all their good work and help. Have it in the oven now. They are such a wonderful group.
> 
> TTYL


It's nothing to be nervous about. I've had both mine done.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just spoke with the lady at the building. Sounds like I have it but she is calling Co signer references and then head office says Yay or nay. She said do not tell anyone but I think you will be a perfect fit. Ready to vomit and cry. Relieved and still worried.


Keeping my fingers crossed for you but maybe you already know by now since it's Tuesday.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes it's quite cool to watch it. The roof splits into 3 sections and they slide back into the trunk. He bought it in 2008, ordered it to be built from factory so it very special to him. The number plate is personalised it 335MSP for model 335 Motorsport. This car was his 60th birthday present. He will never sell it and there's a young cousin in our family who will likely inherit it.


I wouldn't sell it either. It's on the way to becoming a classic car.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> is that why i always i thought you had a sh---- grin. rotflmao --- sam


Tsk tsk :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nicho said:


> As for my health, I had the injection a week ago. Pain has been greatly reduced but not gone completely. Still have sciatic pain in my butt and down my leg, but am grateful for the relief I am feeling. I hope it lasts for some time. Specialist will probably try another injection in a different part of my spine after I see her at the end of the month so there might be more pain relief in sight. As well as the back situation, I have had a persistent cough since before Christmas. Did nothing about it since back pain completely overwhelmed my life, but finally went to doctor yesterday. Seems I have bronchitis again. No wonder I have been feeling so lousy!
> 
> Have a feel good story about my knitting. like Sonja, i knit baby stuff that I give away (no grands to knit for) Anyway, on Sunday, DS asked if I had anything finished that he could take to a baby shower that day. He selected a little sweater and reported later that it was a big hit at the shower. The only homemade gift amongst all the store bought stuff and the female guests were totally in love with it. Think it was the buttons that they fell for! Anyway, I'm really happy that other people were happy with it too! And so glad something I knit has gone to someone we know.
> I'll post a photo.
> ...


Pretty sweater and the buttons are so cute. So glad that the injections have given you some pain relief but the news about your brochitis isn't good. Hope you get over it quickly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> For open an umbrella indoors day!


She is so cute.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Glad to see that reply Julie. Sorry for the person it is for but glad it is not you who is sick.


 :thumbup: :thumbdown: :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many happy returns to Strawberry4u!


From me too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Love the look of your sock Daralene I just might be tempted to make another pair of socks
> Beautiful picture , I've had great fun with that app got it on my phone and iPad so thank you very much for mentioning the app


Happy sock knitting. :wink: I think I'm finally beginning to understand socks a little more. Don't understand why but there are no wraps and turns on this. You turn but without wraps and there are no holes at all.

You are welcome. Now maybe I can learn which stars are which constellations. Some of them sure don't look like the pictures but then I didn't live before the days of tv and radio when people looked at the sky for entertainment.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I've been knitting like mad on this sock. Trying to get my thumb to relax when I'm doing it and holding needles differently as it is really hard on it but I love the pattern. I learned the German twisted cast on for this project and just love it with the ribbing.
> 
> I've started using contrasting yarn for markers and I love it. You can use it many different ways. One way is I use a long piece and then every 5 rows flip it over so it is also a marker for rows. You can flip it every row. Not sure if it will be my final way of using markers. Might depend on the project, but working great on these.
> 
> Thrilled today. Got a PM from a friend on KP who has been very sick. She is out of the hospital. YAY!!! At the same time sad, as every time she gets sick it is worse than before. Any healing wishes and prayers for her will be appreciated for sure.


Daralene, what a fantastic picture. Thanks for posting.

Love the sock, nice touch with the cables.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just got the satellite app and can't believe it. There are literally thousands up there. The whole sky in both hemispheres is covered with all these dots, almost solid with all the satellites and space junk. I promise not to keep posting these, but just had to show you one small area of the sky.


Amazing!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Love the look of your sock Daralene I just might be tempted to make another pair of socks
> Beautiful picture , I've had great fun with that app got it on my phone and iPad so thank you very much for mentioning the app


What page is this on? I missed it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Daralene, what a fantastic picture. Thanks for posting.
> 
> Love the sock, nice touch with the cables.


Thank you. I won't keep posting these but it just was so exciting, to me, that I wanted to share.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Well, I'm finally caught up so I'd better do something other than sit at the computer. TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Wednesday 15 March '16

Today is Brutus Day. Brutus Day aims to promote recognition of the fact that betrayal, backstabbing and dirty politics arent by any means a thing of the past, and are as widespread and tactical in our modern, corporate lives as they were in the forums of ancient Rome. Watch your back, avoid office politics, and look out for your friends!

Today is True Confessions Day. Keeping a guilty secret can be stressful and puts a strain on any relationship. On a lighter note, confessing your feelings to someone could start a beautiful new friendship! True Confessions Day is a day that was created to inspire people to let go of their secrets and have a day of honesty. Its no surprise that confession is such a big part of many religions: it allows one to cleanse their heart of their troubles and move on with a clear conscience.

Confessing a secret thats been difficult to keep feels good and helps to relieve stress, so why not give True Confessions Day a try by getting something off your chest and talking things through with a loved one. Remember that honesty is the best policy all year round, so maybe celebrating True Confessions Day will help inspire openness in more relationships, which can only be a good thing.

Today is Buzzards Day. The annual celebration of a bird whose circling overhead was a signal to the cowboys of old that a once living creature had met its demise seems strange to say the least. Yet, Buzzard Day is circled on the calendars of many dedicated Ohio residents who, once a year, eagerly scan the skies with binoculars watching for its return. For them this graceful, winged creature with its bald head and red beak signals, not death, but rebirth.

The mid-March buzzard celebration is led by an Official Buzzard Spotter on the Hinckley Reservation in the Cleveland Metroparks. A large number of enthusiasts converge on Buzzard Roost at around 6:30am in anticipation of the birds return. Those for whom this is beyond the call of duty can still participate in the joyous celebrations by attending Buzzard Sunday for festive family fun that celebrates the return of this flying precursor to sprin

Turkey Vulture Casserole

Ingredients

2 cn Turkey
2 c Macaroni, elbow
1 cn Cream of celery soup
1 pk Knorr vegetable soup mix
1 bn Broccoli
1 pk Jello, grape

Directions

1. Cook the macaroni, drain the water, saving 1 cup.

2. Add the soup mix with the water, simmer for 2 minutes.

3. Add the can of cream of celery soup and the canned turkey.

4. Heat to bubbling and serve.

http://www.justturkeyrecipes.com/tur-0031050.html

Who was famously killed on the Ides of March?

Joan of Arc
Alexander the Great
William Shakespeare
Julius Caesar

Bloodhounds can track a man by smell for up to 100 miles.

March 15
1975 - Eva Longoria
1975 - Will.i.am
(1767-1865) - Andrew Jackson

March 15, 1913
President Woodrow Wilson met with about 100 reporters for the first formal presidential press conference.

Answer: The Ides of March is a day on the Roman calendar that corresponds to March 15. In modern times, the Ides of March is best known as the date on which Julius Caesar was assassinated in 44 BC. Caesar was stabbed to death at a meeting of the senate. As many as 60 conspirators, led by Brutus and Cassius, were involved. According to Plutarch, a seer had warned that harm would come to Caesar no later than the Ides of March. This meeting is famously dramatised in William Shakespeare's play Julius Caesar, when Caesar is warned by the soothsayer to "beware the Ides of March."


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a fun time with my uncle and his 90th birthday. Went to Mass together and there was a man there who brought in pussy willow branches; he thought it was Palm Sunday (next week) and indicated that they didn't have palms in the Ukraine so they used pussy willows! Had never heard that one before - was he pulling our collective legs?


We always had pussy willow for "palm" Sunday, but I've never stopped to think why :shock: Just was traditional.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> What page is this on? I missed it.


It's called skyview Liz and it's a free app


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Aran and Chrissy, lovely news. We need some more goodnews stories, and your blossoming romance certainly sounds like one.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Time to head to the hospital. I worked a half day today and I decided to take tomorrow off from work to make sure all is okay. I took Matthew to a yarn shop today and to lunch so now I will pack the knitting bag and head out. Taking Matthew to a yarn shop is quite the adventure as he goes around touching yarns and brings certain ones to me that I need to buy. Today he found a bright neon skein of yarn and he wasn't putting it back. I so love him. It is great taking him into the shop and letting him enjoy the yarns.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, glad you are beginning to feel good again.
Mary, healing energy for your DH. Hope surgery heals pain.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will definitely join everyone in singing a very happy birthday to strawberry4u. hope it is a special day. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I just noticed Strawberry4u has her birthday today. It is a very long time since we last heard from her, but a sincere birthday wish, none the less.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> What page is this on? I missed it.


*Budasha* - Daralene's sock is on page 38, Liz.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kathy is going to be picking me up in a couple of minutes - off for lunch and some knitting and gab - see you guys later. --- sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> kathy is going to be picking me up in a couple of minutes - off for lunch and some knitting and gab - see you guys later. --- sam


Have a lovely time! :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, spectacular photos, so glad you shared them. Really excited to try app.
Sam, lucky Kathy. Have fun, you two.
Strawberry, have a wonderful birthday.
Julie, must have missed a post. But, it seems the water bill is officially not yours.
Quiet day, had toss and turn night. Hoping to walk Maya and try my sky app. Sangha tonight which should help settle me down.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i will definitely join everyone in singing a very happy birthday to strawberry4u. hope it is a special day. --- sam


My singing voice is no good any more but I'll smile while you sing.

Happy Birthday Strawberry4u if you happen to look in on us.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, spectacular photos, so glad you shared them. Really excited to try app.
> Sam, lucky Kathy. Have fun, you two.
> Strawberry, have a wonderful birthday.
> Julie, must have missed a post. But, it seems the water bill is officially not yours.
> Quiet day, had toss and turn night. Hoping to walk Maya and try my sky app. Sangha tonight which should help settle me down.


Sorry about the restless night. Hope Sangha does the trick and have fun with the new app. I absolutely love it, as you can tell.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, I know you had a good time with Kathy!! So glad you are able to get together. Will be so much fun for you to get out of the house.

Ok, so I didn't know my stove had a Sabbath mode. Couldn't get the stove to work and SAb code was showing. Tried googling it, nothing. Turned off circuit breaker to it, still showing code. Texted sisters and one got back saying it is Sabbath mode. Then had to try and find book to learn how to turn it off. For my stove I had to push on delay cook and clock at the same time for a rather long time to cancel it. LOL Then the guy coming to check the generator and do maintenance mixed up his service papers by dropping them. He called me to say he was going to be here in 10 min. so I ran around like a madwoman getting ready and straightening, then he called and said he had another customer first and would be an hour, no problem, I was ready but had extra time to straighten. YAY...then he called as person he was to go to couldn't stay home any longer so he was coming to my house. LOL Then he forgot our generator keys but I was, thankfully, able to find mine. He confessed he not only dropped all the service orders and they got out of order, but he even missed his exit on the Thruway and had to go way beyond to get to the next exit and started out his day late. My sister said we should put him on Sabbath mode. Nicest guy though and we did get quite a laugh.

Suggestion to those writing manuals for appliances or anything else. 
1. Have a page for codes. They always used to.
2. At top of page say how to turn on
How to turn off
Would be so much easier than having to go through all the paragraphs.

Oh yes, in the middle of making a frittata the man had to turn off the power, so even though I got the stove working, I still had no heat. Frittata still cooked and turned out fine.
:wink: :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD:

I'm off to knit.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's called skyview Liz and it's a free app


Thanks. I'll try it on my iPad.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> *Budasha* - Daralene's sock is on page 38, Liz.


Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, spectacular photos, so glad you shared them. Really excited to try app.
> Sam, lucky Kathy. Have fun, you two.
> Strawberry, have a wonderful birthday.
> Julie, must have missed a post. But, it seems the water bill is officially not yours.
> Quiet day, had toss and turn night. Hoping to walk Maya and try my sky app. Sangha tonight which should help settle me down.


No not quite so, Joy- I will have to pay something for last year- but we do need to determine which is my meter. Meanwhile I am paying towards this year's ongoing bill.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Time to head to the hospital. I worked a half day today and I decided to take tomorrow off from work to make sure all is okay. I took Matthew to a yarn shop today and to lunch so now I will pack the knitting bag and head out. Taking Matthew to a yarn shop is quite the adventure as he goes around touching yarns and brings certain ones to me that I need to buy. Today he found a bright neon skein of yarn and he wasn't putting it back. I so love him. It is great taking him into the shop and letting him enjoy the yarns.


Sending you and your family a big {{{{{{{{{{hug}}}}}}}}}} Mary


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

budasha said:


> From me too.


From me too. 
Hope you enjoy your day out Sam.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> kathy is going to be picking me up in a couple of minutes - off for lunch and some knitting and gab - see you guys later. --- sam


Hope you have a nice day Sam


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

&#127864;&#127866;&#127867;&#127863;&#127865; celebration is in order. I got the apartment for April 1st. This week they are painting and putting in hard wood flooring also they had installed a new tub and they were putting in the fixtures. I am over the moon. Gage jumped into my arms and gave me the biggest kiss when I told him. 


So many thanks to each and every one of you for the crossed fingers and prayers. Positive thoughts and loving support.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 🍸🍺🍻🍷🍹 celebration is in order. I got the apartment for April 1st. This week they are painting and putting in hard wood flooring also they had installed a new tub and they were putting in the fixtures. I am over the moon. Gage jumped into my arms and gave me the biggest kiss when I told him.
> 
> So many thanks to each and every one of you for the crossed fingers and prayers. Positive thoughts and loving support.


I am so happy for you!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 🍸🍺🍻🍷🍹 celebration is in order. I got the apartment for April 1st. This week they are painting and putting in hard wood flooring also they had installed a new tub and they were putting in the fixtures. I am over the moon. Gage jumped into my arms and gave me the biggest kiss when I told him.
> 
> So many thanks to each and every one of you for the crossed fingers and prayers. Positive thoughts and loving support.


I was hoping that was what your post on facebook was about. Yay for you & Gage!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 🍸🍺🍻🍷🍹 celebration is in order. I got the apartment for April 1st. This week they are painting and putting in hard wood flooring also they had installed a new tub and they were putting in the fixtures. I am over the moon. Gage jumped into my arms and gave me the biggest kiss when I told him.
> 
> So many thanks to each and every one of you for the crossed fingers and prayers. Positive thoughts and loving support.


Great news. Prayers answered as we hoped.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> 🍸🍺🍻🍷🍹 celebration is in order. I got the apartment for April 1st. This week they are painting and putting in hard wood flooring also they had installed a new tub and they were putting in the fixtures. I am over the moon. Gage jumped into my arms and gave me the biggest kiss when I told him.
> 
> So many thanks to each and every one of you for the crossed fingers and prayers. Positive thoughts and loving support.


Yippeeeeee I've been waiting for you to post as I saw your post over on Facebook and thought it meant you had got your apartment 
I hope you both will be very happy there 🎉🎉🎉🎉


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 🍸🍺🍻🍷🍹 celebration is in order. I got the apartment for April 1st. This week they are painting and putting in hard wood flooring also they had installed a new tub and they were putting in the fixtures. I am over the moon. Gage jumped into my arms and gave me the biggest kiss when I told him.
> 
> So many thanks to each and every one of you for the crossed fingers and prayers. Positive thoughts and loving support.


That is wonderful news. I hope that good news, all the new 
features in the apt. and the big kiss from Gage are all the start of many good things ahead for you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 🍸🍺🍻🍷🍹 celebration is in order. I got the apartment for April 1st. This week they are painting and putting in hard wood flooring also they had installed a new tub and they were putting in the fixtures. I am over the moon. Gage jumped into my arms and gave me the biggest kiss when I told him.
> 
> So many thanks to each and every one of you for the crossed fingers and prayers. Positive thoughts and loving support.


Delighted for you, Mel! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 🍸🍺🍻🍷🍹 celebration is in order. I got the apartment for April 1st. This week they are painting and putting in hard wood flooring also they had installed a new tub and they were putting in the fixtures. I am over the moon. Gage jumped into my arms and gave me the biggest kiss when I told him.
> 
> So many thanks to each and every one of you for the crossed fingers and prayers. Positive thoughts and loving support.


What great news, Mel. Isn't it going to be great to move into a new place. Just think of the fun you'll have getting settled.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 🍸🍺🍻🍷🍹 celebration is in order. I got the apartment for April 1st. This week they are painting and putting in hard wood flooring also they had installed a new tub and they were putting in the fixtures. I am over the moon. Gage jumped into my arms and gave me the biggest kiss when I told him.
> 
> So many thanks to each and every one of you for the crossed fingers and prayers. Positive thoughts and loving support.


Fantastic news Mel, I'm so pleased for you and Gage. I hope this will be the start of a new and happy life for you both. Celebrations are definitely in order!

Am trying to keep up this week and haven't been posting much but I had to hop in and comment on Mel's good news, the best we've had in a while!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gorgeous sock Cashmeregma.


Cashmeregma said:


> I've been knitting like mad on this sock. Trying to get my thumb to relax when I'm doing it and holding needles differently as it is really hard on it but I love the pattern. I learned the German twisted cast on for this project and just love it with the ribbing.
> 
> I've started using contrasting yarn for markers and I love it. You can use it many different ways. One way is I use a long piece and then every 5 rows flip it over so it is also a marker for rows. You can flip it every row. Not sure if it will be my final way of using markers. Might depend on the project, but working great on these.
> 
> Thrilled today. Got a PM from a friend on KP who has been very sick. She is out of the hospital. YAY!!! At the same time sad, as every time she gets sick it is worse than before. Any healing wishes and prayers for her will be appreciated for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Mel, let's have a party. Whoopee. Just thrilled for you and it will be like new!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Gorgeous sock Cashmeregma.


Thank you. Ended up napping today so it looks like I will be knitting this evening.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback budasha! I'm not really too nervous about it. Just never been awake during a surgery. DH assured me I won't feel a thing.  I'll be so happy to have it done and no longer seeing things through a slight haze. I have found myself having to frog so darn much because of silly mistakes which I am attributing to the crazy eyesight. I think it will be only 2 weeks between doing each of the eyes too. Yea!



budasha said:


> It's nothing to be nervous about. I've had both mine done.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is celebratory news!!! I am so happy for you and Gage. Will continue to keep you in my prayers and sending you many hugs. Hope you were able to get some of your things this past weekend. {{{Hugs}}}


gagesmom said:


> 🍸🍺🍻🍷🍹 celebration is in order. I got the apartment for April 1st. This week they are painting and putting in hard wood flooring also they had installed a new tub and they were putting in the fixtures. I am over the moon. Gage jumped into my arms and gave me the biggest kiss when I told him.
> 
> So many thanks to each and every one of you for the crossed fingers and prayers. Positive thoughts and loving support.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We reached a record high for today of 85F. That was 21 degrees higher than the norm for this date. Really was a beautiful day. And yes Sam, I'm back in my flip-flops!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, YEAH, you girl girl! Fantastic news.
Gwen, it is disconcerting being awake for surgery. Healing energy sent your way.
Maya and I had nice hour walk which cheered me and steadied my nerves.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mel, YEAH, you girl girl! Fantastic news.
> Gwen, it is disconcerting being awake for surgery. Healing energy sent your way.
> Maya and I had nice hour walk which cheered me and steadied my nerves.


Glad it was a good walk, Joy!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the feedback budasha! I'm not really too nervous about it. Just never been awake during a surgery. DH assured me I won't feel a thing.  I'll be so happy to have it done and no longer seeing things through a slight haze. I have found myself having to frog so darn much because of silly mistakes which I am attributing to the crazy eyesight. I think it will be only 2 weeks between doing each of the eyes too. Yea!


You will be fine, you'll be in twilight zone and will hear the surgeon talking and see lots of rainbow colours as procedure is done. I had a shot of sedative to calm me down and all was good. You won't believe how crystal clear your vision will be afterwards.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Super news Mel and Gage, such a relief for you both.
Am feeling much better today, car is fixed, I still have cough, and taste isn't quite back but do have a little today. Can't eat much, but drinking lots of fluids. Energy levels heaps better today so been to work. Thank you all for support.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Melody...I am delighted for you and Gage. It will seem like a long time, but April 1st will come quickly. Have you been able to arrange a time to get what is yours and Gage's from the apartment that Greg is in?

I am back from the hospital. It appears that the second time we went to ER, my DH must have passed the stone that was in the pancreas the week before. There were no stones found today but the doctor put something in place to make passing of stones easier in the future. I didn't know that you can get stones after having the gall bladder removed. That surgery is still next month for DH. The physician's assistant who came to talk to us after the surgery was the mother of one of the boys in my boys' high school. She lost her son a few years ago. He was such a wonderful young man. She told me today that she didn't think anyone thought about her son any more. I reassured her that simply was not true as our family still thinks about Connor and talk about him from time to time. He had a lung transplant while in high school and did well his senior year. After high school her attended Notre Dame college for 3 1/2 years. He completed his college requirements and was awarded his diploma at his home just weeks before he passed away. 

Tomorrow will be an easy day for me since I took it off from work and DH is doing well. Yeah me!

Matthew is at art class tonight. He has two more weeks. We are still waiting to see if the art competition will take place again this year. I hope so. Matthew is drawing the horse picture in anticipation of it. We can't wait until the notification comes out as it does not give Matthew enough time to do a drawing and get it framed. I wonder if he will bring home some more finished pieces again this week.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 🍸🍺🍻🍷🍹 celebration is in order. I got the apartment for April 1st. This week they are painting and putting in hard wood flooring also they had installed a new tub and they were putting in the fixtures. I am over the moon. Gage jumped into my arms and gave me the biggest kiss when I told him.
> 
> So many thanks to each and every one of you for the crossed fingers and prayers. Positive thoughts and loving support.


Oh, thank God, Melody. He is so good to His children, and I am so grateful for your wonderful news.

Now, what can we do to help you and Gage get settled?

Ohio Joy


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Great news, Melody. I'm very happy for you and Gage.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

pacer said:


> Time to head to the hospital. I worked a half day today and I decided to take tomorrow off from work to make sure all is okay. I took Matthew to a yarn shop today and to lunch so now I will pack the knitting bag and head out. Taking Matthew to a yarn shop is quite the adventure as he goes around touching yarns and brings certain ones to me that I need to buy. Today he found a bright neon skein of yarn and he wasn't putting it back. I so love him. It is great taking him into the shop and letting him enjoy the yarns.


How is DH doing now, Mary? Sure hoping that the answer is ''Just wonderfully, Joy!"


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 🍸🍺🍻🍷🍹 celebration is in order. I got the apartment for April 1st. This week they are painting and putting in hard wood flooring also they had installed a new tub and they were putting in the fixtures. I am over the moon. Gage jumped into my arms and gave me the biggest kiss when I told him.
> 
> So many thanks to each and every one of you for the crossed fingers and prayers. Positive thoughts and loving support.


Hurrah! I am so happy for both of you. I expect you will have a bit less stress now. Prayers all goes exceedingly easy.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

A note of joy for me, the little VW Golf is home and looks wonderful. Although the little Datsun is a great little truck, it doesn't have power steering, so makes it a bit of a hassle to drive in traffic. I have an 06:30 start in the morning, and am overjoyed to be able to drive the Golf to work. 
Hope the cataract surgery goes wonderfully. It really is a "piece of cake", speaking from experience. I was so pleased with the results I asked could I do the other eye the next day. Of course, the answer was you must wait 2 weeks. Watch for the beautiful sunrises and sunsets you will see as the light reflects off your eye. Kindly let us know how things are when you get home.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

He is doing well now that he has eaten.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks, Joy. As a lab tech I know well about the Bell curve but it's something that many doctors don't "get"
I've tried many times to explain that my normal temperature is lower than "normal" & if my temp is 37, have a fever but can't make my doctor believe this.

While I was gone this morning they called & I have an ultrasound appointment at 8:30 tomorrow, will have to roll out of bed before dawn, 
But at least I should have results before I go to Ontario. the doctor said if there's nothing on the U/S he will take e off the meds fr a while & see how it goes.



jheiens said:


> *Bonnie*, for what it's worth: When I was referred to an endocrinologist over 10 years ago for elevated blood calcium, he immediately took me off the ''natural'' thyroid med and began to be in a panic that the cancer had returned someplace,i.e., thyroid, parathyroid, _some place_! He took me off the thyroid med and began investigating everything he could think of for the problem.
> 
> He even spoke to my oncologist who told him that I simply carried a higher reading for calcium. "Remember the Bell curve-- 80% in the middle and 10% on above and below that middle? She's in the upper 10%. It's normal for her", he said. Endo guy attempted to send me to Cleveland Clinic for parathyroid surgery. The surgeon there refused, saying that there was no evidence it was necessary.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Congratulations Mel, that is such great news.. It will all be new and ready for you two to start fresh..


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hopefully it will be better once you're used to it, I know several who say they feel so much better after using it for a while.



kehinkle said:


> Home for the day to get a headlight fixed and an oil change. Had to pick up my mail. Ordered the 12 volt connectors for my cpap machine. Worked well last night using a jump start battery pack. Bonnie, the machine itself is quiet, but there is a whoosh noise that I heard. I have to have the face seal pretty tight or it lets air escape with a noise that I refer to as farting. Most of it is having something on my face and when in the van, the noise of the inverter. Which is why I bought the other connector. I'll have to recharge the battery pack daily but won't have to run the van at night. Next step is to try it with the van's battery and see how much it discharges it during the night.
> 
> Hope all are on their way to healing. Mary, special thoughts for DH and yourself today.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sounds like a typical night for me and definitely no naps for me.


I could do it when I was working, don't know how, but I'm a night person that had to be at work at 4 or 5am depending on the day, so I would regularly work on 4-6 hours of sleep, my body just won't do it anymore without complaint, I think it's just gotten lazy and can't keep up with me. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, great news, so glad at least one thing is settled for you.

Daralene, those socks look great

Fan, I'm glad you are feeling better finally, just done overdo it as the flu bug that's been around this winter has a habit of coming back if you get tired.

Mary, I'm glad your DH procedure went well, hopefully it will keep things at bay until the surgery next month.

Sam & Kathy, hope you had a great visit.

Gwen, hope all went well today.

We ,3 friends & I had a nice day in North Battleford, They had had a dump of snow overnight so the roads were not great for the last 30 miles into the city but it was fine when we came home. Streets were a slushy mess. We looked in all the stores we'd never get into if we had men with us, 
Well, better get to bed early tonight.talk later


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Melody and Gage - that's great news. So happy for you.

Mary - Glad DH is resting and able to eat - hope the second surgery goes as well; but do wish that it was all done already for the two of you.

Daralene - love the sock - Sockit2Me is a real sock knitting pro and has some wonderful ideas and executes them so well...you're right up there too. I love the Twisted German cast on for the top down socks and can't wait to try the heel you used in this pattern.

It's been very busy for me for work since Friday. The Senior management is preparing for the board of directors' meeting so I'm helping get the deck (presentation slides) ready to describe the activities surrounding putting in anew payroll and new benefits plans and reporting the enrollment results and projection of what the costs are likely to be compared to what the forecast was now that actual enrollments per plan are. I've been using my Excel, Word and Power Point skills quite a lot and realized they had gotten a little rusty. I'm sure there will be some more changes tomorrow so off to get some much needed sleep.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, I'm impressed with your knowledge.
Julie&#128512; Thank you.
Daralene, forgot to say love your sock. How do you like using circular needles for socks?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Rookie, I'm impressed with your knowledge.
> Julie😀 Thank you.
> Daralene, forgot to say love your sock. How do you like using circular needles for socks?


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Just joining you. So much to catch up on.
> 
> Mel, fingers crossed that the apartment will soon be yours. I understand how stressful this whole situation is for you. My heart breaks for you. Stay strong and hopefully you will have an apartment soon.
> 
> ...


Lovely sweater, I think it's adorable. 
Glad the shots helping, I sure wish it were helping more than they are though. How is your daughter enjoying Hawaii?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, I know. How could two such nice ladies get fm? Feel better soon.
> Kaye, thank you. Did have safe trip. Finally got to Costco so had eye exam and ordered glasses. That's the good news. Bad news, she thinks I have macular degeneration in right eye and wants me to go to optometrist. As we went to Loma Linda due to DH's macular degeneration I am familiar with it and not a happy camper. Definitely not tragic or terminal but depressing.
> Mel, praying you get apartment.
> Gwen, praying cataract surgery goes well.


Oh no! Well I hope she's wrong, but probably not, my Aunt and Uncle both have macular degeneration, no fun at all, but hopefully it will develop at an extremely slow rate.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> For open an umbrella indoors day!


Awe, she's so cute, and looking more and more like grandma every picture.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> The misadventures of the lunch box.'
> A couple of weeks ago, Stu who leaves early for work, left his lunchbox on the hood of my car. He often does this, whilst tying his shoe laces.
> He forgot to retrieve the box on this morning, and drove off to work.
> I left for work a few hours later, and was driving up the road and heard a strange crunching noise. Thought I hit a rock or something and kept going.
> ...


Oh my, what an adventure, all over a lunch box. Hopefully it will be an easy fix once the part is in. 
I'm very glad you are getting better, hopefully that flu has flown the coop.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, what an adventure, all over a lunch box. Hopefully it will be an easy fix once the part is in.
> I'm very glad you are getting better, hopefully that flu has flown the coop.


Stu keeps telling everyone I murdered his lunchbox, and lost his favourite ceramic knife, spoon, and fork. Serves him right for leaving it on my car hood. Car is fixed as of today, and he is $150 poorer! Lol!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 🍸🍺🍻🍷🍹 celebration is in order. I got the apartment for April 1st. This week they are painting and putting in hard wood flooring also they had installed a new tub and they were putting in the fixtures. I am over the moon. Gage jumped into my arms and gave me the biggest kiss when I told him.
> 
> So many thanks to each and every one of you for the crossed fingers and prayers. Positive thoughts and loving support.


Congratulations. What a huge relief for you both. And all fixed up before you move in. Once you are in your own place you will be able to settle down to a new life.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Melody...I am delighted for you and Gage. It will seem like a long time, but April 1st will come quickly. Have you been able to arrange a time to get what is yours and Gage's from the apartment that Greg is in?
> 
> I am back from the hospital. It appears that the second time we went to ER, my DH must have passed the stone that was in the pancreas the week before. There were no stones found today but the doctor put something in place to make passing of stones easier in the future. I didn't know that you can get stones after having the gall bladder removed. That surgery is still next month for DH. The physician's assistant who came to talk to us after the surgery was the mother of one of the boys in my boys' high school. She lost her son a few years ago. He was such a wonderful young man. She told me today that she didn't think anyone thought about her son any more. I reassured her that simply was not true as our family still thinks about Connor and talk about him from time to time. He had a lung transplant while in high school and did well his senior year. After high school her attended Notre Dame college for 3 1/2 years. He completed his college requirements and was awarded his diploma at his home just weeks before he passed away.
> 
> ...


Passing the stone explains why he had that second lot of bad pain. Hopefully he will Ok now until the surgery.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

It is so nice to have good new for a change. I won't list them as I am sure I will forget something. Just refreshing to read happy posts.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Stu keeps telling everyone I murdered his lunchbox, and lost his favourite ceramic knife, spoon, and fork. Serves him right for leaving it on my car hood. Car is fixed as of today, and he is $150 poorer! Lol!


That was an expensive lunch!! But, glad it all turned out okay.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't really have an awful lot of options, Daralene! I did learn a long time ago to take small steps that can be accomplished rather than trying to tackle matters in their entirety, when you will almost certainly fail.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
And wishing you many good things in your life too!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Railyn said:


> It is so nice to have good new for a change. I won't list them as I am sure I will forget something. Just refreshing to read happy posts.


I have some good news to share: Tim has caught up on all the class work he missed when he was ill recently and is moving on to conclude the year with great success. The teachers are apparently all quite happy to have him in their classes and find him a joy to work with each day. (Thanks in part to the great aide he has to keep him focused.)

He is still in the running for valedictorian of his graduating class for next year. However, I don't know that it would be fair to the other 3 students who will be looking for financial aide to further their educations. Tim will NOT be participating in post-secondary classes on his own capabilities. He simply cannot keep his fine mind focused on any task at hand without the help of another, typical, person. The amount of time he would need outside of class time to complete work/tasks that are usually individual work would not allow time for meals, sleep, or life in general. Neither would he stay on task to finish the work.

We have often joked with his aide about Susan's starting a college fund for her to go to college with him and earn her degree at the same time. Truly not happening, of course, but she would if it were possible. She cares for him that much and loves working with him. However, as she, his aide, explained to the district psychologist yesterday, his family knows what he faces and have a clear picture of his abilities and disabilities. Besides, his mom has a business that will allow him to have work possibilities for him to earn some funds and to feel a positive contribution to the non-profit at the same time while surrounded by people who know and value him.

Now for some more positive news: Susan was put into contact with that part of Akron Childrens Hospital's auxiliary services facilities here in NW Ohio. Tim's pediatrician made the referral to her while he was in a meeting with his peers. They want to enter into talks regarding establishing a site facility in her building to serve her clientele. Their services have been available here for over a decade but few people know of them--particularly among Susan's client population.

Secondly, yesterday also brought a very large, black man into her building during public lunch service who seemed to be widely recognized among the young black men there. He said that he wanted to speak to the lady in charge and she said he was looking at her. It turned out that he is a hometown guy who is now the #1 rapper in black music circles. All the young men knew him on sight. He would like to do a fund raising event for her work this summer and also to film a video for public release at her facility. And something about profits from the sales to be donated to her work, if lI got all that correct during this morning's rush out of here.

Her black staff couldn't believe that she had no idea who he is. She didn't have to know if he knows what she's got going in the community there, she said. Susan says that her ''street cred'' got even greater as she walked the young man to his car through the crowd waiting for him to exit the building. LOLOL

I need to get off here and get some groceries before the appointment at school for Tim's last evaluation meeting at school this afternoon. TTYL

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad you are feeling much better. Have meant to comment that i've loved the pictures of the cars; really classy vehicles.


Fan said:


> Super news Mel and Gage, such a relief for you both.
> Am feeling much better today, car is fixed, I still have cough, and taste isn't quite back but do have a little today. Can't eat much, but drinking lots of fluids. Energy levels heaps better today so been to work. Thank you all for support.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Joy,

What wonderful news for both Susan and Tim. It will be nice for Tim to be able to work with his mom.

To be able to provide health care to her clients would be such a blessing.
And the money raised and the publicity provided by the rapper is also a real plus that might lead to more positive things.

Hard work DOES get rewarded.

WI Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad DH's surgery went well. Doubly glad that the stone in the pancreas passed on it's own. I also didn't realize you could still get gall stones once the gall bladder is removed. Interesting.

Matthew's horse is really progressing nicely. He is certainly becoming quite the accomplished artist. Hope the competition occurs again this year.


pacer said:


> Melody...I am delighted for you and Gage. It will seem like a long time, but April 1st will come quickly. Have you been able to arrange a time to get what is yours and Gage's from the apartment that Greg is in?
> 
> I am back from the hospital. It appears that the second time we went to ER, my DH must have passed the stone that was in the pancreas the week before. There were no stones found today but the doctor put something in place to make passing of stones easier in the future. I didn't know that you can get stones after having the gall bladder removed. That surgery is still next month for DH. The physician's assistant who came to talk to us after the surgery was the mother of one of the boys in my boys' high school. She lost her son a few years ago. He was such a wonderful young man. She told me today that she didn't think anyone thought about her son any more. I reassured her that simply was not true as our family still thinks about Connor and talk about him from time to time. He had a lung transplant while in high school and did well his senior year. After high school her attended Notre Dame college for 3 1/2 years. He completed his college requirements and was awarded his diploma at his home just weeks before he passed away.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I have some good news to share: Tim has caught up on all the class work he missed when he was ill recently and is moving on to conclude the year with great success. The teachers are apparently all quite happy to have him in their classes and find him a joy to work with each day. (Thanks in part to the great aide he has to keep him focused.)
> 
> He is still in the running for valedictorian of his graduating class for next year. However, I don't know that it would be fair to the other 3 students who will be looking for financial aide to further their educations. Tim will NOT be participating in post-secondary classes on his own capabilities. He simply cannot keep his fine mind focused on any task at hand without the help of another, typical, person. The amount of time he would need outside of class time to complete work/tasks that are usually individual work would not allow time for meals, sleep, or life in general. Neither would he stay on task to finish the work.
> 
> ...


I agree Railyn, so wonderful to hear more good news. 
OH Joy, that is great that Tim will join Susan. Bravo to him for being in contention for valedictorian. An amazing accomplishment and what an inspiration he is with doing this!!!! You must be so proud. Glad his health is better and also that he was able to catch up with what he missed. Put tears in my eyes knowing that Susan is getting good news too with Akron Children's Hospital, where I lost my tonsils, and the rapper are helping her. Keep us posted. Really exciting news.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

All of your news is so wonderful Joy. How exciting for Tim and for Susan. It is so wonderful that Tim will have opportunities for employment after high school with his mom's organization. And how exciting that this well known rapper is wanting to offer support for the non-profit. What a win-win situation for both the organization and for Susan. And then the addition of a medical facility for children on site is awesome. Susan has really been successful and certainly deserves some accolades.


jheiens said:


> I have some good news to share: Tim has caught up on all the class work he missed when he was ill recently and is moving on to conclude the year with great success. The teachers are apparently all quite happy to have him in their classes and find him a joy to work with each day. (Thanks in part to the great aide he has to keep him focused.)
> 
> He is still in the running for valedictorian of his graduating class for next year. However, I don't know that it would be fair to the other 3 students who will be looking for financial aide to further their educations. Tim will NOT be participating in post-secondary classes on his own capabilities. He simply cannot keep his fine mind focused on any task at hand without the help of another, typical, person. The amount of time he would need outside of class time to complete work/tasks that are usually individual work would not allow time for meals, sleep, or life in general. Neither would he stay on task to finish the work.
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

This is amazing. Hope you can see it.

High Diving Giraffes
http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/nPrWo5pEvyk?rel=0

YouTube

www.youtube-nocookie.com

Have any of you in Aus. heard of these?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This was hysterical. What they are able to create using the computer generated technology now days is amazing. Very realistic.



budasha said:


> This is amazing. Hope you can see it.
> 
> High Diving Giraffes
> http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/nPrWo5pEvyk?rel=0
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> All of your news is so wonderful Joy. How exciting for Tim and for Susan. It is so wonderful that Tim will have opportunities for employment after high school with his mom's organization. And how exciting that this well known rapper is wanting to offer support for the non-profit. What a win-win situation for both the organization and for Susan. And then the addition of a medical facility for children on site is awesome. Susan has really been successful and certainly deserves some accolades.


Joy, Gwen said it better than I could. Congratulations.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan, that sure was an expensive lunchbox and contents. Many of us can identify with leaving something on the roof or hood of the car and it falling off but not many had it lodge underneath and cause damage like that. :shock: :shock: :shock: It sounds like you are both approaching it with a sense of humor, which is great. A new episode for one of the murder mysteries, "Death of a Lunchbox."

Pacer, my goodness, DH has sure been through it, and you too as I know it is an awful feeling when someone we care about is in pain. I didn't know you could get stones after the gall bladder was out either, except in the kidneys. Wonderful that they put something in to make the passing of the stones easier. Now to heal before his scheduled surgery. So sorry for the lady who lost her child. It is so hard for people to know whether to bring things up and hard for the parent to know if they should bring it up. Wonderful that she opened up to you and you were able to let her know that people had not forgotten Connor. Heartbreaking.

flyt1n, so glad your car is back and looking good! Hopefully you aren't suffering any. Wonderful that you had such great results with your eye surgery and enjoy the sunsets and sunrises. Inspiring to Gwen, I'm sure.

Bonnie, Hope all goes well with the ultra-sound. You will soon be having it and probably already gone. About 7:30 am where you are. Great that you had a fun day out with your friends.

Thank you for the lovely compliments on the socks. Had DH put it partially done on his leg and it looked wonderful. He really liked the feel of it. About 2 more inches to go and have to switch to DPN's or two circular needles. As to your question Sassafras, I love the circular needle, but using the one little one does seem to put a little pressure on my bad thumb. Trying to watch how I hold my fingers. Watched the video Sockit2me has on Youtube to see how he holds his fingers. Mine were cramping when I started but gradually I relaxed and that stopped. Now I'm identifying with Swedenme and wondering if I will have enough yarn with the leg of the sock being long. Had 400 yards when I started. Thank goodness DH doesn't have really big feet.

Gwen, that is some wonderful weather. Wet and cool here, but Spring plants are breaking through the ground.

Fan, continued healing wishes.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, thank you. I will watch video as my fingers cramp too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Wednesday 16 March '16

Today is Lips Appreciation Day. Who doesnt love lips, right? Take a moment to appreciate the tactile and speech facilities given to you through the use of your lips for Lips Appreciation Day!

Today is Freedom Of Information Day.

On March 16th 1751, in a nation that was heading towards a rebellion that would change the world forever, James Madison Jr. was born in Port Conway, Virginia. He was raised on a tobacco plantation with his 11 younger brothers and sisters, and inherited the plantation upon his fathers death. Showing the sort of fearless ambition and political savvy that would serve him well in the years to come, he then grew that plantation to 5000 acres, becoming the largest landowner in Orange County, Virginia, and one of the most important citizens of the area. He would later come to be known as Father of the Constitution for drafting the United States Constitution and the United States Bill of Rights, and was the loudest voice of the time for ensuring that the government of the newly formed nation held no secrets from the people it served.

History of Freedom of Information Day

Freedom of Information Day is dedicated to that very concept, with the Freedom of Information Act being enacted on July 4th, 1966 and coming into effect a year from that date. It declared that every person has the right to get information to federal agency records that are not protected by one of nine exemptions, or special law enforcement record exclusions. This put into law the very concepts that James Madison had held so dear, and ensured that the citizens of the United States were able to obtain that information to which they were entitled.

How to Celebrate Freedom of Information Day

All across the country, Freedom of Information Day is celebrated by colleges of Law and other organizations, holding panels that provide information on the rights and freedoms afforded by the Freedom of Information Act. These celebrations are held to provide information to the populace on how they can take advantage of their freedoms, when they apply, and under what circumstances these laws are not applicable. Attending an event such as this can provide you with some of the best tools at your disposal for learning your rights to information, and how not to let a vital opportunity to use them slip by.

You can also celebrate Freedom of Information Day by being open with those around you. When youre asked a question by friend or coworker, take the time to provide them with all the relevant details, making sure they have all the information they may require for the situation at hand. You can also print up fliers and hand them out to people who may find themselves in a situation where information of this kind may be applicable. Never forget that you are entitled to the information about you held in government records, and make sure when you put in a request for them you know which agency is likely to hold it.

On what day of the week is Election Day in the United

States?
Monday
Tuesday
Wednesday
Thursday

Mangoes are the most-consumed fruit in the world.

March 16
1926 - Jerry Lewis
(1946-2014) - Honey Starr (NOTE: have no idea who honey starr is - she could be part of the starr family in Texas or someone else. any of you have an idea. i never knew a singer called honey starr.)
(1751-1836) - James Madison

March 16, 1802
Congress authorized the establishment of the U.S. Military Academy at West Point, N.Y.

Answer: Election Day in the United States is the day set by law for the general elections of public officials. It occurs on the Tuesday right after the first Monday in November (this does not necessarily mean the "first Tuesday" in a month because the first day of a month can be a Tuesday). The earliest possible date is November 2, and the latest possible date is November 8 (as it will be for the 2016 election). Why Tuesday? Congress needed to pick a time for Americans to vote. We were an agrarian society. We traveled by horse and buggy. Farmers needed a day to get to the county seat, a day to vote, and a day to get back, without interfering with the three days of worship. So that left Tuesday and Wednesday, but Wednesday was market day. So, Tuesday it was.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Off and running today. I enjoyed a visit to a specialty tea shop and shopping for yarn. Matthew brought home another ceramic bowl he made. I will share a picture of it later. We are on our way to the post office and then tea a specialty shop that infuses oils for cooking and then to meet a friend. The friend will do lunch with the boys and me.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Got really lucky. There is an opthamologist from UCLA who comes to Ridgecrest once a month. I snagged an April 8th appointment!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

lips appreciation day - Sure wish I had someone to appreciate with. lol


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This was hysterical. What they are able to create using the computer generated technology now days is amazing. Very realistic.


Gwen, I don't know if this is real or not. My brother sent it to me and he says it takes 2 years to get them used to the water and 3 to 4 years to train them. Our Aussie friends may know whether this is fact or not.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> And wishing you many good things in your life too!


Thank you!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Joy, such terrific news for Susan! Who knows where this will lead.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just noticed Strawberry4u has her birthday today. It is a very long time since we last heard from her, but a sincere birthday wish, none the less.


Happy late birthday!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Gwen, I don't know if this is real or not. My brother sent it to me and he says it takes 2 years to get them used to the water and 3 to 4 years to train them. Our Aussie friends may know whether this is fact or not.


It's a great film, but I think he's pulling your leg, Liz! :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Gwen, I don't know if this is real or not. My brother sent it to me and he says it takes 2 years to get them used to the water and 3 to 4 years to train them. Our Aussie friends may know whether this is fact or not.


Not real but great animation. It is the newer animation technology. Well, been around a while now but new since when Disney began and later. Your brother is too cute telling you that. Sounds like one of my brothers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> lips appreciation day - Sure wish I had someone to appreciate with. lol


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

It's nice to hear some good news, way to go both Susan & Tim & nice that the musician wants to help his community through helping Susan.



jheiens said:


> I have some good news to share: Tim has caught up on all the class work he missed when he was ill recently and is moving on to conclude the year with great success. The teachers are apparently all quite happy to have him in their classes and find him a joy to work with each day. (Thanks in part to the great aide he has to keep him focused.)
> 
> He is still in the running for valedictorian of his graduating class for next year. However, I don't know that it would be fair to the other 3 students who will be looking for financial aide to further their educations. Tim will NOT be participating in post-secondary classes on his own capabilities. He simply cannot keep his fine mind focused on any task at hand without the help of another, typical, person. The amount of time he would need outside of class time to complete work/tasks that are usually individual work would not allow time for meals, sleep, or life in general. Neither would he stay on task to finish the work.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Glad DH's surgery went well. Doubly glad that the stone in the pancreas passed on it's own. I also didn't realize you could still get gall stones once the gall bladder is removed. Interesting.
> 
> Matthew's horse is really progressing nicely. He is certainly becoming quite the accomplished artist. Hope the competition occurs again this year.


My friend had GB attacks for 2 years after her GB was removed because "sludge/sand" had backed up into her liver because of the blockage & t took that long for it all to clear. Her GB was full of "sand" rather than stones so they didn't show on the U/S


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> lips appreciation day - Sure wish I had someone to appreciate with. lol


 :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Got really lucky. There is an opthamologist from UCLA who comes to Ridgecrest once a month. I snagged an April 8th appointment!


That is lucky! :thumbup: Hope they have you take a good quality Vitamin A. Wonder what they will have you do? Best of luck with this.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My friend had GB attacks for 2 years after her GB was removed because "sludge/sand" had backed up into her liver because of the blockage & t took that long for it all to clear. Her GB was full of "sand" rather than stones so they didn't show on the U/S


And I'll bet that hurt just like a stone. Yikes.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie hope everything goes alright with your tests today 

Daralene I do hope you have enough yarn to finish your beautiful socks 

Flyt1n glad to hear you have your car back all fixed up and ready to go . Hope you are better to and have no lasting effects from the crash 

Joy I'm so pleased and happy to read all your good news . Susan deserves the recognition for all her hard work and you do too for all the work and help you give to her 
So glad to hear that Tim has the opportunity to work with his mom too that is good news


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Gwen, I don't know if this is real or not. My brother sent it to me and he says it takes 2 years to get them used to the water and 3 to 4 years to train them. Our Aussie friends may know whether this is fact or not.


Your brother is a comedian :lol: :lol: No way can it be real but it is cute


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Not real but great animation. It is the newer animation technology. Well, been around a while now but new since when Disney began and later. Your brother is too cute telling you that. Sounds like one of my brothers.


Giraffes BTW are natives of Africa not Australia, plus there was noticeably no water dripping off them, as would have been the case IRL. Clever animation, but just that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's nice to hear some good news, way to go both Susan & Tim & nice that the musician wants to help his community through helping Susan.


ditto


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you all for the joy at our good news today. You are the best bunch of friends anyone could have. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, bought some capsules with lute in in today at Walmart.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gage is in Toronto today at a pioneer village with my BFF and her kids. She pm'ed me pics and Gage was smiling and having fun. He so needed this.&#128077; 

Will check in later on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gage is in Toronto today at a pioneer village with my BFF and her kids. She pm'ed me pics and Gage was smiling and having fun. He so needed this.👍
> 
> Will check in later on.


Time right away from the situation for Gage, sounds just what he needs. Hope you have been able to use the 'free' time constructively.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

check out this baby spring outfit. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/crochet-dress-hat-and-booties?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=fc5efd5e73-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-fc5efd5e73-60616885


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it worked for me budasha - try cut and paste onto your address line. sorry it doesn't work. --- sam



budasha said:


> This just won't open for me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

page 38. --- sam



budasha said:


> What page is this on? I missed it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i never heard of sabbath mode - huh. heidi would like that one. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, I know you had a good time with Kathy!! So glad you are able to get together. Will be so much fun for you to get out of the house.
> 
> Ok, so I didn't know my stove had a Sabbath mode. Couldn't get the stove to work and SAb code was showing.  Tried googling it, nothing. Turned off circuit breaker to it, still showing code. Texted sisters and one got back saying it is Sabbath mode. Then had to try and find book to learn how to turn it off. For my stove I had to push on delay cook and clock at the same time for a rather long time to cancel it. LOL Then the guy coming to check the generator and do maintenance mixed up his service papers by dropping them. He called me to say he was going to be here in 10 min. so I ran around like a madwoman getting ready and straightening, then he called and said he had another customer first and would be an hour, no problem, I was ready but had extra time to straighten. YAY...then he called as person he was to go to couldn't stay home any longer so he was coming to my house. LOL Then he forgot our generator keys but I was, thankfully, able to find mine. He confessed he not only dropped all the service orders and they got out of order, but he even missed his exit on the Thruway and had to go way beyond to get to the next exit and started out his day late. My sister said we should put him on Sabbath mode. Nicest guy though and we did get quite a laugh.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you and heidi - she lives for the first day of flip weather. lol --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> We reached a record high for today of 85F. That was 21 degrees higher than the norm for this date. Really was a beautiful day. And yes Sam, I'm back in my flip-flops!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is excellent news mary. i had my gall bladder out someyears ago - since i've been back in ohio - no gall stones since and i hope the same for you dh. so glad it was easier than expected. enjoy your day tomorrow. --- sam



pacer said:


> Melody...I am delighted for you and Gage. It will seem like a long time, but April 1st will come quickly. Have you been able to arrange a time to get what is yours and Gage's from the apartment that Greg is in?
> 
> I am back from the hospital. It appears that the second time we went to ER, my DH must have passed the stone that was in the pancreas the week before. There were no stones found today but the doctor put something in place to make passing of stones easier in the future. I didn't know that you can get stones after having the gall bladder removed. That surgery is still next month for DH. The physician's assistant who came to talk to us after the surgery was the mother of one of the boys in my boys' high school. She lost her son a few years ago. He was such a wonderful young man. She told me today that she didn't think anyone thought about her son any more. I reassured her that simply was not true as our family still thinks about Connor and talk about him from time to time. He had a lung transplant while in high school and did well his senior year. After high school her attended Notre Dame college for 3 1/2 years. He completed his college requirements and was awarded his diploma at his home just weeks before he passed away.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excel and power point are total greek to me - i am in awe of your expertise. no wonder they have another job for you. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Melody and Gage - that's great news. So happy for you.
> 
> Mary - Glad DH is resting and able to eat - hope the second surgery goes as well; but do wish that it was all done already for the two of you.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did he get a new lunch box yet? a brown paper bag works just as well and probably would not have caused any damage. lol --- sam



Fan said:


> Stu keeps telling everyone I murdered his lunchbox, and lost his favourite ceramic knife, spoon, and fork. Serves him right for leaving it on my car hood. Car is fixed as of today, and he is $150 poorer! Lol!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you for all the wonderful good news - and congratulations to tim and to susan - sounds like all good things are happening to them - and to you and don as i think of all of you as one family. i love the sotry of the rap artist - i wouldn't have known about him either. a fund raiser with him should put some good money in susan's coffers. --- sam



jheiens said:


> I have some good news to share: Tim has caught up on all the class work he missed when he was ill recently and is moving on to conclude the year with great success. The teachers are apparently all quite happy to have him in their classes and find him a joy to work with each day. (Thanks in part to the great aide he has to keep him focused.)
> 
> He is still in the running for valedictorian of his graduating class for next year. However, I don't know that it would be fair to the other 3 students who will be looking for financial aide to further their educations. Tim will NOT be participating in post-secondary classes on his own capabilities. He simply cannot keep his fine mind focused on any task at hand without the help of another, typical, person. The amount of time he would need outside of class time to complete work/tasks that are usually individual work would not allow time for meals, sleep, or life in general. Neither would he stay on task to finish the work.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the giraffes budasha - very funny. --- sam



budasha said:


> This is amazing. Hope you can see it.
> 
> High Diving Giraffes
> http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/nPrWo5pEvyk?rel=0
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i agree. --- sam



 budasha said:


> lips appreciation day - Sure wish I had someone to appreciate with. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kathy and i had a great time yesterday - think we sat at the restaurant almost four hours. she helped me figure out a stitch pattern that i was having trouble with. it was the overlapping leaves pattern - the directions could be better written.

melody - excellent news - that is barely two weeks away and you will be ensconced into a new apartment - how exciting. hope you can get your stuff and the dog (his name totally escapes me right now) soon. 

it has been windy here today - i mean really windy - the little ones were out for a while (heidi was babysitting two little cousins) and i thought the wind would blow them down and roll them down the hill. i love the wind - if it was just a few degrees warmer i would be out in it even if it was just sitting on my porch. 

am finally caught up and will try to keep caught up. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> lips appreciation day - Sure wish I had someone to appreciate with. lol


Or you could do a Kim Kardashian :XD: 
Pout the lips and take lots of selfies :lol:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> did he get a new lunch box yet? a brown paper bag works just as well and probably would not have caused any damage. lol --- sam


Yes he has a new plastic lunch box. It's been a very entertaining week that's for sure! Don't think he would go for paper bag idea lol! Once the contents were gone he would blow air into it and pop it, as boys like to do. 
My taste buds are still missing in action, but the rest isn't too bad today, getting Myself back to my version of normal slowly but surely.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi all--first, I want to say WOOHOO for Susan & Tim! Yeah!

Glad to hear Mary's DH is feeling better. May he mend the rest of the way quickly.

Bub's had a bad tummy for a couple of days--not sure why, it could be his meds or a bug (or something he ate, though we ate almost all the same things and I'm okay). So he's been taking it easy.

I finally found some of the models I had knitted and am getting patterns typed. Still have to take pictures (hats and boot bracelets) and have a couple of buttons to sew on.

DD is having a new experience today--she's helping to tar a roof! 

Other than that not much going on around here. I did laundry today and changed the bedclothes and then sat down to type. I really have quite a backlog... :roll: But I'll get them done. I want to start on something new so have to clear out my notebook.

Healing thoughts heading to all in need. Hugs & blessings to all!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Thank you all for the joy at our good news today. You are the best bunch of friends anyone could have.
> 
> Ohio Joy


How could we not celebrate a wonderful family like yours. So glad to know there are good things happening. We've been hoping to hear this.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Hi all--first, I want to say WOOHOO for Susan & Tim! Yeah!
> 
> Glad to hear Mary's DH is feeling better. May he mend the rest of the way quickly.
> 
> ...


Sorry about the bad tummy. Might be a bug that's going around. Hope he is feeling better real soon. Yay to the new patterns in the works! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Ooooh, that sounds like a hot and sticky job in more ways than one.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Yes he has a new plastic lunch box. It's been a very entertaining week that's for sure! Don't think he would go for paper bag idea lol! Once the contents were gone he would blow air into it and pop it, as boys like to do.
> My taste buds are still missing in action, but the rest isn't too bad today, getting Myself back to my version of normal slowly but surely.


So glad you are on the mend. This sounds like it was sure a serious flu and nothing to fool with. I don't think you will need to worry about dieting as you look pretty slim in your pictures and now you will be even lighter. Important thing is to get well and be able to taste your food again.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Or you could do a Kim Kardashian :XD:
> Pout the lips and take lots of selfies :lol:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great news there Joy. Some well deserved funds seem on the way for the good work.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> kathy and i had a great time yesterday - think we sat at the restaurant almost four hours. she helped me figure out a stitch pattern that i was having trouble with. it was the overlapping leaves pattern - the directions could be better written.
> 
> melody - excellent news - that is barely two weeks away and you will be ensconced into a new apartment - how exciting. hope you can get your stuff and the dog (his name totally escapes me right now) soon.
> 
> ...


That's terrific that you had a lovely lunch with Kathy and even learned a new stitch. Had quite a thunderstorm here. Not the huge close booms but continual sound as if the sky had indigestion. Glad the wee ones didn't end up on the yellow brick road.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So glad you are on the mend. This sounds like it was sure a serious flu and nothing to fool with. I don't think you will need to worry about dieting as you look pretty slim in your pictures and now you will be even lighter. Important thing is to get well and be able to taste your food again.


I have lost 5lbs which is due to this flu, and sure don't need to diet, I weigh around 7-1/2 stone and have been this weight pretty much for many years. I still have my wicked sense of humour intact, and that keeps me going lol!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Buasha, I've heard there are giraffes in Australia, although not native, they were taken there by immigrants and then when no longer needed they were let go wild and some survived in the desert. They may not be high-diving but sure can live without the pool for a long time. ;-)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I have some good news to share: Tim has caught up on all the class work he missed when he was ill recently and is moving on to conclude the year with great success. The teachers are apparently all quite happy to have him in their classes and find him a joy to work with each day. (Thanks in part to the great aide he has to keep him focused.)
> 
> He is still in the running for valedictorian of his graduating class for next year. However, I don't know that it would be fair to the other 3 students who will be looking for financial aide to further their educations. Tim will NOT be participating in post-secondary classes on his own capabilities. He simply cannot keep his fine mind focused on any task at hand without the help of another, typical, person. The amount of time he would need outside of class time to complete work/tasks that are usually individual work would not allow time for meals, sleep, or life in general. Neither would he stay on task to finish the work.
> 
> ...


That all sounds really positive Joy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

continuous wrap around healing energy zooming to you fan to get you back in the pink really quick. --- sam



Fan said:


> Yes he has a new plastic lunch box. It's been a very entertaining week that's for sure! Don't think he would go for paper bag idea lol! Once the contents were gone he would blow air into it and pop it, as boys like to do.
> My taste buds are still missing in action, but the rest isn't too bad today, getting Myself back to my version of normal slowly but surely.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending bub tons of healing energy to get him back in the pink really quick. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Hi all--first, I want to say WOOHOO for Susan & Tim! Yeah!
> 
> Glad to hear Mary's DH is feeling better. May he mend the rest of the way quickly.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Gwen, I don't know if this is real or not. My brother sent it to me and he says it takes 2 years to get them used to the water and 3 to 4 years to train them. Our Aussie friends may know whether this is fact or not.


I know nothing about it. Would expect a lot of objections. It seems much worse than lions in a circus and that is now very unpopular if not banned. But hanging them upside down like that?

assuming of corse it is real which I would question.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I have some good news to share: Tim has caught up on all the class work he missed when he was ill recently and is moving on to conclude the year with great success. The teachers are apparently all quite happy to have him in their classes and find him a joy to work with each day. (Thanks in part to the great aide he has to keep him focused.)
> 
> He is still in the running for valedictorian of his graduating class for next year. However, I don't know that it would be fair to the other 3 students who will be looking for financial aide to further their educations. Tim will NOT be participating in post-secondary classes on his own capabilities. He simply cannot keep his fine mind focused on any task at hand without the help of another, typical, person. The amount of time he would need outside of class time to complete work/tasks that are usually individual work would not allow time for meals, sleep, or life in general. Neither would he stay on task to finish the work.
> 
> ...


Fantastic news all the way around!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Buasha, I've heard there are giraffes in Australia, although not native, they were taken there by immigrants and then when no longer needed they were let go wild and some survived in the desert. They may not be high-diving but sure can live without the pool for a long time. ;-)


Never heard this. Know camels a big problem. We have the largest populTion of wild camels in the world though they are introduced.

Googled giraffes and only in zoos.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Never heard this. Know camels a big problem. We have the largest populTion of wild camels in the world though they are introduced.


I think she may be confused with the camels. Don't recall ever hearing of giraffes in the outback either.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Buasha, I've heard there are giraffes in Australia, although not native, they were taken there by immigrants and then when no longer needed they were let go wild and some survived in the desert. They may not be high-diving but sure can live without the pool for a long time. ;-)


I think you may be thinking of the Camels they have wild in Australia, Daralene.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Lazy day. Oh well!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> thank you for all the wonderful good news - and congratulations to tim and to susan - sounds like all good things are happening to them - and to you and don as i think of all of you as one family. i love the sotry of the rap artist - i wouldn't have known about him either. a fund raiser with him should put some good money in susan's coffers. --- sam


We *are* one family, Sam, besides the biological sense. We have lived together for probably 12 or more of Tim's 17 years. Think I've told you before that of the nearly 54 years we've been married, we've lived alone for less that 12 of them. The girls often find that amusing; but when one of them calls and says, ''Momma, can I come home (and she'd never lived in this house before)? I'm going to die in my heart if I don't ." There really is only one answer.

Or the youngest one is standing outside of the church between services with tears streaming down her face and Tim at 5 months old in her arms, crying ''Help me, please!'' Tim's dad had threatened to run away with the babe and he had no idea of how to care for him with a tube in his stomach and monitors connected to him every night and sustenance coming to him through that tube all night long because he was unable to take in enough orally.

They come home to regain strength to take up their lives again. Even sadder, this last winter's downward spiral with Ben happened right under our own roof and around our dining table. And none of us could prevent what he will not work on for himself.

Now I've written another book. Sorry about that.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorry about the bad tummy. Might be a bug that's going around. Hope he is feeling better real soon. Yay to the new patterns in the works! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Ooooh, that sounds like a hot and sticky job in more ways than one.


I've never tarred a roof but did help Don lay roofing onto a larger, flat-roofed dormer and insulate a porch ceiling/second level floor for a porch we were going to use as enlarged bedrooms when I was about 7 months pregnant with Susan. Carpenters tool pouch belted around my tummy and all!! Gave the neighbors passing on the street a few good laughs to see me thus.

Ohio Joy


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jheiens said:


> We *are* one family, Sam, besides the biological sense. We have lived together for probably 12 or more of Tim's 17 years. Think I've told you before that of the nearly 54 years we've been married, we've lived alone for less that 12 of them. The girls often find that amusing; but when one of them calls and says, ''Momma, can I come home (and she'd never lived in this house before)? I'm going to die in my heart if I don't ." There really is only one answer.
> 
> Or the youngest one is standing outside of the church between services with tears streaming down her face and Tim at 5 months old in her arms, crying ''Help me, please!'' Tim's dad had threatened to run away with the babe and he had no idea of how to care for him with a tube in his stomach and monitors connected to him every night and sustenance coming to him through that tube all night long because he was unable to take in enough orally.
> 
> ...


How lovely to have your family with you for so long, and how lucky they are to have you. You deserve all the good things that ever happen to you.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We *are* one family, Sam, besides the biological sense. We have lived together for probably 12 or more of Tim's 17 years. Think I've told you before that of the nearly 54 years we've been married, we've lived alone for less that 12 of them. The girls often find that amusing; but when one of them calls and says, ''Momma, can I come home (and she'd never lived in this house before)? I'm going to die in my heart if I don't ." There really is only one answer.
> 
> Or the youngest one is standing outside of the church between services with tears streaming down her face and Tim at 5 months old in her arms, crying ''Help me, please!'' Tim's dad had threatened to run away with the babe and he had no idea of how to care for him with a tube in his stomach and monitors connected to him every night and sustenance coming to him through that tube all night long because he was unable to take in enough orally.
> 
> ...


I am glad you shared, and I hope you know that you are the pillar of strength that your family needs. Good on you!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> check out this baby spring outfit. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/crochet-dress-hat-and-booties?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=fc5efd5e73-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-fc5efd5e73-60616885


I love it and the little grey one further down the page.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> you and heidi - she lives for the first day of flip weather. lol --- sam


My too snow is basically gone just needs to warm up a bit.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I am glad you shared, and I hope you know that you are the pillar of strength that your family needs. Good on you!


Your post has brought tears to my eyes as I read it. I'd had not thought along such lines before.

These actions just seemed to be the only possible paths to protect and continue nurturing each of the young women and the young ones who are now 25, 23 and 17 years old. The older boys (oops, young men,) are parents and not close to me but I did my best when they were in my life. Tim will likely always be in my care as long as I draw life's breaths. God willing.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Ohio Joy...So happy for Susan to have this wonderful opportunity when things have been so difficult for her these past few months. What a wonderful blessing.

Fan...So glad you are starting to feel better. I can just see Stu popping that lunch bag.

Sam...So glad that you and Kathy could have some quality time together. I think it was good for both of you.

I had a busy day, but a wonderful day. I treated myself to some new teas. We have a specialty tea shop with many wonderful choices to be made. I picked up some Root Beer Rooisbus tea as well as Moroccan spice and Fruit Paradise teas. I picked up some more yarn for mermaid tail afghans and then came home to package a gift for a friend. Matthew and I went to the post office and then on to church to help a friend. We enjoyed lunch with our friend. DS#1 joined us for lunch as he was just getting off from church. I then spoiled myself again by visiting a oil and vinegar shop. They have many variations of olive oils and infused olive oils as well as a wide variety of vinegars. I think Rookie would have been in heaven in that shop. This evening, I attended the special prayer service for little Bella. There was not a dry eye in the church tonight as Bella's oldest sister said a prayer for her sister and she could not get through it without tearing up. Bella will need lots of prayers during this next month as things are going to be difficult the rest of this month.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i never heard of sabbath mode - huh. heidi would like that one. --- sam


It must be a religious stove :shock: I've never heard of that


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why are camels a problem? --- sam



darowil said:


> Never heard this. Know camels a big problem. We have the largest populTion of wild camels in the world though they are introduced.
> 
> Googled giraffes and only in zoos.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's always good to have a lazy day joy - enjoy it to the fullest. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Lazy day. Oh well!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love your books - don't ever stop. what a life you have lived and continue to live - you are an inspiration to us all. --- sam



jheiens said:


> We *are* one family, Sam, besides the biological sense. We have lived together for probably 12 or more of Tim's 17 years. Think I've told you before that of the nearly 54 years we've been married, we've lived alone for less that 12 of them. The girls often find that amusing; but when one of them calls and says, ''Momma, can I come home (and she'd never lived in this house before)? I'm going to die in my heart if I don't ." There really is only one answer.
> 
> Or the youngest one is standing outside of the church between services with tears streaming down her face and Tim at 5 months old in her arms, crying ''Help me, please!'' Tim's dad had threatened to run away with the babe and he had no idea of how to care for him with a tube in his stomach and monitors connected to him every night and sustenance coming to him through that tube all night long because he was unable to take in enough orally.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just heard a bit of thunder - maybe we are going to have some rain - again. and tomorrow more high winds busting to 40mph. definitely spring weather in nwohio. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> why are camels a problem? --- sam


So many hundreds of them in areas with uncertain rainfall- competing with the feed for cattle- they are culled and left to rot- because it is not financially viable to butcher them for the meat. If I remember correctly from an Al Jahzeera documentary I saw.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joy, you are such a wonderful woman to always be there for your family. You sound like my mom, in all her married years it was never just her & my Dad or step-Dad, the first 5 yrs my Dads parents & foster brother lived with them,both of my grandmas passed away, my moms dad then moved in too. When we moved West, moms Dad went into a nursing home but here, my Step Dads mom lived with us for a year & a 1/2 until her ALS made hospitalization necessary. After that it was just us kids & them, she still had 2 kids at home when she passed away.

Mary, I hope all goes well for poor little Bella.

I have to call in the am & find out if I need to see the doctor for the U/S results or if he will phone me.
We got another 4" of snow last night, roads were a little slippery on the way to Lloyd & visibility wasn't great.
The GKs came after supper, they are here until tomorrow night. So I have another early morning. So better get to bed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Still haven't gone to bed, watching a new show: Criminal Minds, Beyond Borders, maybe a new one worth watching.
It was about some young tourists who run into trouble in Thailand, just what I need see tonight, DS s going there tomorrow for 3 1/2 weeks with 2 friends, it makes me nervous him going to a country that isn't English speaking & sort f 3rd world. Lots go there but with all the terrorism in the world now ....DH really didn't want him to go there.

HAve any of you seen the movie The Frozen Ground with Ncholas Cage? I DVRed it a few days ago, finally finished watching last night. It's a true story about a serial killer in Alaska, it's a very good movie about a terrible subject.
OK, I'm really off to bed.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Have enjoyed my kid free day and got some knitting in&#128077;

He ended up enjoying himself immensely though he was so certain this morning that he would not
He was going to have supper at my friends house but then he called and asked to spend the night. So even though I missed him so much today he was over the moon about staying the night. 

Did this up today.&#9786;


Oh ya and it is the 17th today sooooooooooo. 
Happy St Patricks day &#127808; &#127808;&#127808;&#127808;&#127808;&#127808;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Have enjoyed my kid free day and got some knitting in👍
> 
> He ended up enjoying himself immensely though he was so certain this morning that he would not
> He was going to have supper at my friends house but then he called and asked to spend the night. So even though I missed him so much today he was over the moon about staying the night.
> ...


And St Patrick's Day is nearly over here= glad it was a good day Mel!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Ohio Joy...So happy for Susan to have this wonderful opportunity when things have been so difficult for her these past few months. What a wonderful blessing.
> 
> Fan...So glad you are starting to feel better. I can just see Stu popping that lunch bag.
> 
> ...


You're right - I've visited such a store in Chicago and loved it. I've played around with making my own infused oils and it's a blast--also love making different kinds of breads for dipping in the oils. I could (and have) made an entire meal of dipping oils, bread, and cheeses.

I'm continuing prayers for Bella and her family.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Joy - you are always an inspiration to me; love you! And so is your Mom (and you) Bonnie. My Mom too was the caretaker for so many including her Mom who came to live with us for several years. I watched my MIL take care of her mother too - it's just such a part of the fabric of my life experiences that it was just natural to take care of my Mom, MIL and FIL as their health failed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> just heard a bit of thunder - maybe we are going to have some rain - again. and tomorrow more high winds busting to 40mph. definitely spring weather in nwohio. --- sam


We have thunder storms forecast as well. 
Been horrid and humid for much of March. Some as high as 80%-very high for us. And we haven't found our fans yet and no cooling here. One of the plans but we want to try and find out how much we need. Same with heating.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I've never tarred a roof but did help Don lay roofing onto a larger, flat-roofed dormer and insulate a porch ceiling/second level floor for a porch we were going to use as enlarged bedrooms when I was about 7 months pregnant with Susan. Carpenters tool pouch belted around my tummy and all!! Gave the neighbors passing on the street a few good laughs to see me thus.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Quite moved by the stories of your family, be they inspirational or those when you are helping because of problems. You are quite the worker too being up on a roof while pregnant. When I was young and even pregnant, I probably would have joined you had we been neighbors. :XD: :XD: :XD: Boy have I changed.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> We have thunder storms forecast as well.
> Been horrid and humid for much of March. Some as high as 80%-very high for us. And we haven't found our fans yet and no cooling here. One of the plans but we want to try and find out how much we need. Same with heating.


Way too humid and with no fans even. It will be interesting to see what you need for the new house. The transition time is the hardest when things are still in boxes. I just can't face the remaining boxes in the basement. All sentimental things and just can't get rid of them but nowhere to put them. I know from watching programs on tv I should purge but these all mean something to me. I am thinking that perhaps, if DH is ever finished with so many projects, he could bring one box up a week for me and one box up a week for him and we could do what we could to put pictures in a book, contribute books, etc. Really too much to leave for someone else to go through if something happens to us.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Still haven't gone to bed, watching a new show: Criminal Minds, Beyond Borders, maybe a new one worth watching.
> It was about some young tourists who run into trouble in Thailand, just what I need see tonight, DS s going there tomorrow for 3 1/2 weeks with 2 friends, it makes me nervous him going to a country that isn't English speaking & sort f 3rd world. Lots go there but with all the terrorism in the world now ....DH really didn't want him to go there.
> 
> HAve any of you seen the movie The Frozen Ground with Ncholas Cage? I DVRed it a few days ago, finally finished watching last night. It's a true story about a serial killer in Alaska, it's a very good movie about a terrible subject.
> OK, I'm really off to bed.


I will see if I can check those out. Don't have tv except for Wi-fi, but perhaps they are on Amazon or Netflix.

Woke up around 2 am with the worst cramp in the upper thigh that went from the back to the front. Tried to get out of bed to walk but couldn't. Cried out in pain but DH couldn't wake till I got his name out. He got me the heating pad and hopefully that will help. So strange as I had taken magnesium to help with sleep and that is supposed to also help with cramps. Couldn't get back to sleep as I could feel it still lingering and wanting to start up again.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Ohio Joy...So happy for Susan to have this wonderful opportunity when things have been so difficult for her these past few months. What a wonderful blessing.
> 
> Fan...So glad you are starting to feel better. I can just see Stu popping that lunch bag.
> 
> ...


So glad you had a lovely day and treated yourself. How wonderful that they had a special prayer service for Bella and it must have truly been a special moment when her sister prayed for her. Will have her on my heart and mind this month.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It must be a religious stove :shock: I've never heard of that


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

I'd never heard of it either, but I have now. I couldn't get the stove to work at all. Guess we all need a Sabbath mode from time to time. Such a nice feature for those who need it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil wrote:
Never heard this. Know camels a big problem. We have the largest populTion of wild camels in the world though they are introduced.

Googled giraffes and only in zoos.


:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:   I did a switch in my mind from giraffes to camels. It's just my mind Darowil. :XD: :XD: :XD: In fact I am sitting here laughing now at the thought of wild giraffes. Don't know how I did the switch.

Just to show you how my mind can work, and mind you, DH and I get a lot of laughs to the point of tears. Last night he asked me if he should stop and get some paper towels tomorrow on his way home from work and I asked him if there were any on the highway. He roared and said there was too much traffic to stop. Of course I had meant the landing. Had tears in our eyes we laughed so hard.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, you are such a wonderful woman to always be there for your family. You sound like my mom, in all her married years it was never just her & my Dad or step-Dad, the first 5 yrs my Dads parents & foster brother lived with them,both of my grandmas passed away, my moms dad then moved in too. When we moved West, moms Dad went into a nursing home but here, my Step Dads mom lived with us for a year & a 1/2 until her ALS made hospitalization necessary. After that it was just us kids & them, she still had 2 kids at home when she passed away.
> 
> Mary, I hope all goes well for poor little Bella.
> 
> ...


Hoping the results are good!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> I think she may be confused with the camels. Don't recall ever hearing of giraffes in the outback either.


You are so right. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

When Buddha mentioned those of you in Australia would know, my mind immediately went to the camels and forgot about the giraffes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think you may be thinking of the Camels they have wild in Australia, Daralene.


    :XD: :XD: :XD:

That is exactly what I did. I was thinking camels. They are definitely different from giraffes. Just call me the comedian of the group.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Have enjoyed my kid free day and got some knitting in👍
> 
> He ended up enjoying himself immensely though he was so certain this morning that he would not
> He was going to have supper at my friends house but then he called and asked to spend the night. So even though I missed him so much today he was over the moon about staying the night.
> ...


How wonderful that you had some time alone and knitting time to boot. I know you were thrilled that Gage had such a good time that he even wanted to sleep over. Yay!!! :thumbup:
Such a sweet little hat. I'm off to go get that heating pad back on my leg.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Excellent! You were lucky and to get an appointment relatively soon too! Praying for good news.



sassafras123 said:


> Got really lucky. There is an opthamologist from UCLA who comes to Ridgecrest once a month. I snagged an April 8th appointment!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy St. Paddy's day to all! I'm off to the cataract surgeon. TTYL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy St. Paddy's day to all! I'm off to the cataract surgeon. TTYL


Thinking of you and know you will do great!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Got a phone call and my 97 yr old aunt has the flu. There has been some improvement, but scary. I can't lose her so close to losing mom. I lived with this aunt for a while so she is like a second mom.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I am glad you shared, and I hope you know that you are the pillar of strength that your family needs. Good on you!


Well said. :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy St. Paddy's day to all! I'm off to the cataract surgeon. TTYL


Will be thinking of you and the wonderful clear sight you will have soon 
Good luck Gwen


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Daralene - hope the cramp goes away soon; they are so painful and that feeling that it could start up again after it's gone is awful.

Gwen - hope the surgery goes well.

Mel - hope Gage had as good a night as he did day...how nice of your friend to do that. Are you lining up people to help you with the move?

I think we're finally going to have some sun today after 4 days of storms with wind and rain. I get my hair cut today so I'll be stopping in at the yarn shop two doors down - so looking forward to that. I have a couple of gift cards for the LYS that I received for Christmas. I still am not sure what I will purchase - maybe a couple of the new needles that are made like the Karbonz only are bright colors so will make knitting dark colors more fun!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> That is exactly what I did. I was thinking camels. They are definitely different from giraffes. Just call me the comedian of the group.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WAs in by 6:15 and sitting in Waffle House by 7"30. Easiest surgery I've ever experienced. Already can see so much better out of right eye. Have recheck tomorrow at !!:15 and will hopefully be scheduling left eye then. Cool experience with awesome result. Off to take a nap now. {{{HUGS}}} to everyone! gwen


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Got a phone call and my 97 yr old aunt has the flu. There has been some improvement, but scary. I can't lose her so close to losing mom. I lived with this aunt for a while so she is like a second mom.


She is in my prayers. 
Also Gwen for her surgery.
Great that Gage was able to enjoy a day out and a sleep over at a friend's. You must feel glad that he is able to do a normal boy thing after having had to be part of a grown up problem. Children can be remarkably resilient, can't they? It was also good for you to have a child free day, Melody. Who would have thought that you would spend it knitting?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's a great film, but I think he's pulling your leg, Liz! :lol:


No doubt!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Or you could do a Kim Kardashian :XD:
> Pout the lips and take lots of selfies :lol:


Good idea :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Never heard this. Know camels a big problem. We have the largest populTion of wild camels in the world though they are introduced.
> 
> Googled giraffes and only in zoos.


Now, I didn't know there were camels in Australia. Always learning.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Still haven't gone to bed, watching a new show: Criminal Minds, Beyond Borders, maybe a new one worth watching.
> It was about some young tourists who run into trouble in Thailand, just what I need see tonight, DS s going there tomorrow for 3 1/2 weeks with 2 friends, it makes me nervous him going to a country that isn't English speaking & sort f 3rd world. Lots go there but with all the terrorism in the world now ....DH really didn't want him to go there.
> 
> HAve any of you seen the movie The Frozen Ground with Ncholas Cage? I DVRed it a few days ago, finally finished watching last night. It's a true story about a serial killer in Alaska, it's a very good movie about a terrible subject.
> OK, I'm really off to bed.


I watched Criminal Minds too. It was scary. I have always been concerned about visiting Thailand because of all the stories I've heard. I saw Frozen Ground advertised last night. Didn't think I'd like it but maybe will watch it now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> darowil wrote:
> Never heard this. Know camels a big problem. We have the largest populTion of wild camels in the world though they are introduced.
> 
> Googled giraffes and only in zoos.
> ...


I'm finding that more and more often I use the wrong word or can't get the one I want out. Highway would not be the best of places to find paper towels. If like me you knew as you said it it was wrong but couldn't get the right word out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Now, I didn't know there were camels in Australia. Always learning.


The Afghans (people that is not blankets!) bought them in to travel the outback pre roads and trains in the remote areas as these are all desert. In the next street over from our old place is the oldest mosque in Australia dating from these dAys. Once train and road travel established the camels had no role left so they were just let loose and thrived in the conditions. 
One of our most famous trains is the Ghan which runs up the centre and is named for the original camel trains Which made the first journeys up that route.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> WAs in by 6:15 and sitting in Waffle House by 7"30. Easiest surgery I've ever experienced. Already can see so much better out of right eye. Have recheck tomorrow at !!:15 and will hopefully be scheduling left eye then. Cool experience with awesome result. Off to take a nap now. {{{HUGS}}} to everyone! gwen


How exciting to already be seeing better.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> WAs in by 6:15 and sitting in Waffle House by 7"30. Easiest surgery I've ever experienced. Already can see so much better out of right eye. Have recheck tomorrow at !!:15 and will hopefully be scheduling left eye then. Cool experience with awesome result. Off to take a nap now. {{{HUGS}}} to everyone! gwen


WOW, you really did great!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

My how great that Gage had such a good day. And that had some you time. Much as you love Gage children are hard work and now that you don't have another adult sharing his care it will draining on you. So take these opportunities when the arise.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> WAs in by 6:15 and sitting in Waffle House by 7"30. Easiest surgery I've ever experienced. Already can see so much better out of right eye. Have recheck tomorrow at !!:15 and will hopefully be scheduling left eye then. Cool experience with awesome result. Off to take a nap now. {{{HUGS}}} to everyone! gwen


So glad for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy St Patrick's Day everyone.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> The Afghans (people that is not blankets!) bought them in to travel the outback pre roads and trains in the remote areas as these are all desert. In the next street over from our old place is the oldest mosque in Australia dating from these dAys. Once train and road travel established the camels had no role left so they were just let loose and thrived in the conditions.
> One of our most famous trains is the Ghan which runs up the centre and is named for the original camel trains Which made the first journeys up that route.


That was something else I didn't know. It's interesting to get some background on other parts of our world.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy St. Patric's Day to all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Pacer - thinking of you and DH today; hope it all goes well. I wonder why they couldn't do both surgeries at the same time?
> 
> Hope those who have been sick are all getting better. My sister-in-law is battling pneumonia and couldn't join us in the 90th birthday party with our uncle over the weekend. I convinced her to go back for more antibiotics as her Rx was for 5 days in the prior week and she's not really not much better. I need to call to check up on her again today--unfortunately, her son and her living conditions don't help. Prayers are much appreciated for her. Thanks.


You certainly have them. I hope that she recovers quickly, pneumonia is no fun, and can be so hard to get over.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I've been knitting like mad on this sock. Trying to get my thumb to relax when I'm doing it and holding needles differently as it is really hard on it but I love the pattern. I learned the German twisted cast on for this project and just love it with the ribbing.
> 
> I've started using contrasting yarn for markers and I love it. You can use it many different ways. One way is I use a long piece and then every 5 rows flip it over so it is also a marker for rows. You can flip it every row. Not sure if it will be my final way of using markers. Might depend on the project, but working great on these.
> 
> Thrilled today. Got a PM from a friend on KP who has been very sick. She is out of the hospital. YAY!!! At the same time sad, as every time she gets sick it is worse than before. Any healing wishes and prayers for her will be appreciated for sure.


Love the sock, great pattern. 
So sorry to hear that your friend is having such problems, I'm glad that she gets better but awful that she keeps getting sicker.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just got the satellite app and can't believe it. There are literally thousands up there. The whole sky in both hemispheres is covered with all these dots, almost solid with all the satellites and space junk. I promise not to keep posting these, but just had to show you one small area of the sky.


I am enjoying your pictures, don't stop posting. 
I'm enjoying the skyview app a lot too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Time to head to the hospital. I worked a half day today and I decided to take tomorrow off from work to make sure all is okay. I took Matthew to a yarn shop today and to lunch so now I will pack the knitting bag and head out. Taking Matthew to a yarn shop is quite the adventure as he goes around touching yarns and brings certain ones to me that I need to buy. Today he found a bright neon skein of yarn and he wasn't putting it back. I so love him. It is great taking him into the shop and letting him enjoy the yarns.


I hope that all went well. 
 I'm with Matthew, I have to feel them also, if it's scratchy, I'll pass most times.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, I know you had a good time with Kathy!! So glad you are able to get together. Will be so much fun for you to get out of the house.
> 
> Ok, so I didn't know my stove had a Sabbath mode. Couldn't get the stove to work and SAb code was showing. Tried googling it, nothing. Turned off circuit breaker to it, still showing code. Texted sisters and one got back saying it is Sabbath mode. Then had to try and find book to learn how to turn it off. For my stove I had to push on delay cook and clock at the same time for a rather long time to cancel it. LOL Then the guy coming to check the generator and do maintenance mixed up his service papers by dropping them. He called me to say he was going to be here in 10 min. so I ran around like a madwoman getting ready and straightening, then he called and said he had another customer first and would be an hour, no problem, I was ready but had extra time to straighten. YAY...then he called as person he was to go to couldn't stay home any longer so he was coming to my house. LOL Then he forgot our generator keys but I was, thankfully, able to find mine. He confessed he not only dropped all the service orders and they got out of order, but he even missed his exit on the Thruway and had to go way beyond to get to the next exit and started out his day late. My sister said we should put him on Sabbath mode. Nicest guy though and we did get quite a laugh.
> 
> ...


Oh what an adventure.  
I don't know why they don't put the codes in the manuals anymore. Have to wonder what purpose Sabbath settings have on a stove.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 🍸🍺🍻🍷🍹 celebration is in order. I got the apartment for April 1st. This week they are painting and putting in hard wood flooring also they had installed a new tub and they were putting in the fixtures. I am over the moon. Gage jumped into my arms and gave me the biggest kiss when I told him.
> 
> So many thanks to each and every one of you for the crossed fingers and prayers. Positive thoughts and loving support.


FANTASTIC!!!!! Doing the happy dance for you!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I will see if I can check those out. Don't have tv except for Wi-fi, but perhaps they are on Amazon or Netflix.
> 
> Woke up around 2 am with the worst cramp in the upper thigh that went from the back to the front. Tried to get out of bed to walk but couldn't. Cried out in pain but DH couldn't wake till I got his name out. He got me the heating pad and hopefully that will help. So strange as I had taken magnesium to help with sleep and that is supposed to also help with cramps. Couldn't get back to sleep as I could feel it still lingering and wanting to start up again.


That's terrible, hope it's better by now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So glad you had a lovely day and treated yourself. How wonderful that they had a special prayer service for Bella and it must have truly been a special moment when her sister prayed for her. Will have her on my heart and mind this month.


Ditto, poor little one.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hoping the results are good!!!!


I called the clinic this morning & the doctor had signed it off for filing & didn't ask for me to come in so I guess all is well, I will cut my tablets in 1/2 for the next couple of months as directed & then go see him.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I watched Criminal Minds too. It was scary. I have always been concerned about visiting Thailand because of all the stories I've heard. I saw Frozen Ground advertised last night. Didn't think I'd like it but maybe will watch it now.


Didn't realize until the final final moments when they told what happened to the people that it wasn't fiction. 
I agree, Thailand has never been on my list of places to visit, but for sme reason, Imthink because itsmcheap, lots of young people from here go there


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, great news that the eye is so much better already, on to the next one & then nothing will slow you down! 

Desert, Joy, great that you can get in to the opthamaologist so quickly, usually it seems you have to wait months for such appointments, hopefully you will get good news.

Daralene hope your aunt can beat this terrible flu bug, it's so hard on old people & this one seems to be a real bugger.

Rookie, hope your SiL is doing better soon, too bad her kids are such duds & don't help her more.

Melody, I'm glad Gage had a good time with your friends, I hope you were able to get some things done while on your own, hopefully you can get some help organized for your move too.

I think there were other comments I was going to make but I read this while GD was stribging bead & she kept asking questions, my mind just can't do 2 things at once, lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Melody...I am delighted for you and Gage. It will seem like a long time, but April 1st will come quickly. Have you been able to arrange a time to get what is yours and Gage's from the apartment that Greg is in?
> 
> I am back from the hospital. It appears that the second time we went to ER, my DH must have passed the stone that was in the pancreas the week before. There were no stones found today but the doctor put something in place to make passing of stones easier in the future. I didn't know that you can get stones after having the gall bladder removed. That surgery is still next month for DH. The physician's assistant who came to talk to us after the surgery was the mother of one of the boys in my boys' high school. She lost her son a few years ago. He was such a wonderful young man. She told me today that she didn't think anyone thought about her son any more. I reassured her that simply was not true as our family still thinks about Connor and talk about him from time to time. He had a lung transplant while in high school and did well his senior year. After high school her attended Notre Dame college for 3 1/2 years. He completed his college requirements and was awarded his diploma at his home just weeks before he passed away.
> 
> ...


Wonderful that he's passed the stone, and great that the doc thought ahead and put in a way to pass them easier from now on. 
Praying that the next surgery goes as easily and that he recovers quickly from both. 
Enjoy your day. 
I'm hoping that they do the competition, the horse will be a great entry for it. 
Isn't it exciting, waiting to see what he brings home?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> I'd never heard of it either, but I have now. I couldn't get the stove to work at all. Guess we all need a Sabbath mode from time to time. Such a nice feature for those who need it.


This would, of course, have been available to Orthodox Jews who do not cook on the Sabbath,

Ohio Joy


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

jheiens said:


> This would, of course, have been available to Orthodox Jews who do not cook on the Sabbath,
> 
> Ohio Joy


That is true. Orthodox Jews are not allowed to do work on the Sabbath and turning on the oven would be considered work. This setting allows them to set a time before sundown for the oven to go on after sundown so that they can have a warm meal.

WI Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gwen, so happy to learn that the eye surgery went so quickly and that your vision is already noticeably better. So grateful for you to have this success.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> A note of joy for me, the little VW Golf is home and looks wonderful. Although the little Datsun is a great little truck, it doesn't have power steering, so makes it a bit of a hassle to drive in traffic. I have an 06:30 start in the morning, and am overjoyed to be able to drive the Golf to work.
> Hope the cataract surgery goes wonderfully. It really is a "piece of cake", speaking from experience. I was so pleased with the results I asked could I do the other eye the next day. Of course, the answer was you must wait 2 weeks. Watch for the beautiful sunrises and sunsets you will see as the light reflects off your eye. Kindly let us know how things are when you get home.


Wonderful news, I'm sure you missed your Golf while it was at the body doctor. We do tend to take power steering for granted until we don't have it don't we.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks, Joy. As a lab tech I know well about the Bell curve but it's something that many doctors don't "get"
> I've tried many times to explain that my normal temperature is lower than "normal" & if my temp is 37, have a fever but can't make my doctor believe this.
> 
> While I was gone this morning they called & I have an ultrasound appointment at 8:30 tomorrow, will have to roll out of bed before dawn,
> But at least I should have results before I go to Ontario. the doctor said if there's nothing on the U/S he will take e off the meds fr a while & see how it goes.


I hope that the ultrasound went well and shows all good news. 
My body temp and blood pressure tend to be lower than normal also, even pregnant, my blood pressure was lower than normal, thankfully my doc was good and not worried accepted my normals as my normals.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Stu keeps telling everyone I murdered his lunchbox, and lost his favourite ceramic knife, spoon, and fork. Serves him right for leaving it on my car hood. Car is fixed as of today, and he is $150 poorer! Lol!


 :XD: The most expensive lunch that he never got to eat too. 
Oh well, there are worse things, but it's still a pain, does he still leave the lunch box on your car hood?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, have fun at yarn shop.
Mel, a very sweet hat. Love that Gage wanted to stay the night.
Daralene, prayers for your dear aunt. I feel for you with leg cramp. They can be so severe and I know the feeling of muscle wanting to cramp again.
Gwen, so happy cataract surgery went so well and you can already see better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I have some good news to share: Tim has caught up on all the class work he missed when he was ill recently and is moving on to conclude the year with great success. The teachers are apparently all quite happy to have him in their classes and find him a joy to work with each day. (Thanks in part to the great aide he has to keep him focused.)
> 
> He is still in the running for valedictorian of his graduating class for next year. However, I don't know that it would be fair to the other 3 students who will be looking for financial aide to further their educations. Tim will NOT be participating in post-secondary classes on his own capabilities. He simply cannot keep his fine mind focused on any task at hand without the help of another, typical, person. The amount of time he would need outside of class time to complete work/tasks that are usually individual work would not allow time for meals, sleep, or life in general. Neither would he stay on task to finish the work.
> 
> ...


Wonderful news!!! All the way around, I'm so happy for you all!
It will be wonderful of the young man helps out with fundraising and such for Susan, he will a lot of impact on those that saw him in the facility for sure, that alone will be a boost, to know that he cares about them making something of their lives, they won't want to disappoint someone that they look up to like that. 
Such great news between Mary's DH's surgery, Mels news, your news, YAY!!!! And not to forget that Mags7's DD is back in her arms again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Thursday 17 March '16

Today is St. Patrick's Day. Saint Patricks Day, colloquially St. Paddys Day or simply Paddys Day, is an annual feast day which celebrates Saint Patrick, the most commonly recognised of the patron saints of Ireland.

Saint Patricks Day is celebrated worldwide by those of Irish descent and increasingly by people of other ethnicities as well, notably in Argentina, Australia, New Zealand and North America. Celebrations are generally themed around all things Irish and, by association, the colour green. Both Christians and non-Christians celebrate the secular version of the holiday by wearing green, eating Irish food and/or green foods, imbibing Irish drink and attending parades, which have a particularly long history in the United States and in Canada.

Dublin Coddle

Author: Katerina | Diethood
Cuisine: Irish
Recipe type: Dinner
Serves: Serves 8
Prep time: 15 mins
Cook time: 1 hour
Total time: 1 hour 15 mins

INGREDIENTS

3 cups low sodium beef broth*
1 pound smoked sausages, cut into thin rounds**
½-pound thick-sliced good quality smoked bacon, chopped into cubes***
2 pounds russet potatoes (about 6 potatoes), peeled and sliced into ½-inch thick rounds
2 yellow onions, sliced into thin rounds
3 large carrots, sliced into thin rounds (about 1-1/2 cups of carrot rounds)
salt and fresh ground pepper to taste
2 tablespoons chopped fresh parsley

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Preheat oven to 425F.

2. In a large saucepan, combine beef broth, sliced sausages, and bacon; bring to a boil.

3. Reduce heat to low and simmer for 10 minutes.

4. Transfer sausages and bacon to a bowl and reserve the broth.

5. Lightly grease a dutch oven or casserole dish with cooking spray.

6. Spread one-third of the potatoes on the bottom of the casserole dish.

7. Arrange ⅓ of the onions and carrots over the potatoes, and season with a little salt and pepper.

8. Spread a layer of the previously prepared sausages and bacon over the layer of onions.

9. Continue to layer ingredients two more times, seasoning with salt and pepper as you go along.

10. Pour the reserved broth over the entire dish.

11. Cover with a lid and bake in the oven for 40 minutes.

12. Remove cover and if mixture looks dry, add ½-cup water. Continue to bake for 15 minutes, or until lightly browned on top.

13. Remove from oven and let stand 5 minutes.

14. Ladle into bowls and garnish with fresh parsley.

15. Serve.

NOTES: This is a traditional recipe for Dublin Coddle, but you can go ahead and substitute most of the ingredients with healthier alternatives;

*Use low sodium vegetable broth in place of the beef broth
**Use turkey sausages
***Use turkey bacon

WW SmartPoints: 13

NUTRITION INFORMATION: Serving size: 1 - Calories: 435 Fat: 26 Saturated fat: 9.4 Carbohydrates: 26.7 Sugar: 4 Sodium: 1,310 Fiber: 3 Protein: 22.6 Cholesterol: 57

http://diethood.com/dublin-coddle-recipe/#4QSCdXoi9uufhDv5.99

Elvis Presley won a total of three Grammy Awards, all in which category?

Gospel
Country
Rock
Folk

The first St. Patricks Day parade took place in New York City in 1762.

March 17
1964 - Rob Lowe
1951 - Kurt Russell

March 17, 1905
Franklin D. Roosevelt married his distant cousin, Eleanor Roosevelt, in New York City.

Answer: Elvis won only three Grammy Awards, and they were all for Gospel recordings. Why did the King of Rock & Roll not win any Grammys for his rock & roll records? One big reason is that the Grammy awards did not start until 1959. Elvis had arguably already produced his most groundbreaking music. His three wins were for gospel recordings - the album How Great Thou Art (1967), the album He Touched Me (1972) and his live Memphis concert recording of the song How Great Thou Art (1974). In 1971, NARAS also recognized him with their Lifetime Achievement Award (known then as the Bing Crosby Award in honor of its first recipient).


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Didn't realize until the final final moments when they told what happened to the people that it wasn't fiction.
> I agree, Thailand has never been on my list of places to visit, but for sme reason, Imthink because itsmcheap, lots of young people from here go there


I had a girlfriend who went with a group of other women. I think there were more than a dozen. They cycled the countryside and went on water trips. I was told they enjoyed themselves. I guess it's pretty safe if you go with a large group and you don't stray.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I called the clinic this morning & the doctor had signed it off for filing & didn't ask for me to come in so I guess all is well, I will cut my tablets in 1/2 for the next couple of months as directed & then go see him.


Good to hear.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

watched the criminal minds show also - thought it was good - told heidi maybe she shouldn't watch it until bailee gets home form the 
Dominican Republic. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Still haven't gone to bed, watching a new show: Criminal Minds, Beyond Borders, maybe a new one worth watching.
> It was about some young tourists who run into trouble in Thailand, just what I need see tonight, DS s going there tomorrow for 3 1/2 weeks with 2 friends, it makes me nervous him going to a country that isn't English speaking & sort f 3rd world. Lots go there but with all the terrorism in the world now ....DH really didn't want him to go there.
> 
> HAve any of you seen the movie The Frozen Ground with Ncholas Cage? I DVRed it a few days ago, finally finished watching last night. It's a true story about a serial killer in Alaska, it's a very good movie about a terrible subject.
> OK, I'm really off to bed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy daralene - hopefully by the time you got up this morning the cramp was gone. and tons more healing energy to encircle your aunt and get her back in the pink real quck. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I will see if I can check those out. Don't have tv except for Wi-fi, but perhaps they are on Amazon or Netflix.
> 
> Woke up around 2 am with the worst cramp in the upper thigh that went from the back to the front. Tried to get out of bed to walk but couldn't. Cried out in pain but DH couldn't wake till I got his name out. He got me the heating pad and hopefully that will help. So strange as I had taken magnesium to help with sleep and that is supposed to also help with cramps. Couldn't get back to sleep as I could feel it still lingering and wanting to start up again.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> watched the criminal minds show also - thought it was good - told heidi maybe she shouldn't watch it until bailee gets home form the
> Dominican Republic. --- sam


Where did Bailee go in the DR? My brother went to a resort in Samana and he said it was gated and there were guards at the property. I hadn't heard that was the case in Punta Cana. Did she go with a group?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy surrounding you all day gwen - hope all goes well. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Happy St. Paddy's day to all! I'm off to the cataract surgeon. TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah gwen. and to think years ago one had to lay flat in bed for weeks and not move. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> WAs in by 6:15 and sitting in Waffle House by 7"30. Easiest surgery I've ever experienced. Already can see so much better out of right eye. Have recheck tomorrow at !!:15 and will hopefully be scheduling left eye then. Cool experience with awesome result. Off to take a nap now. {{{HUGS}}} to everyone! gwen


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that would be a great trip by camel or by train. --- sam



darowil said:


> The Afghans (people that is not blankets!) bought them in to travel the outback pre roads and trains in the remote areas as these are all desert. In the next street over from our old place is the oldest mosque in Australia dating from these dAys. Once train and road travel established the camels had no role left so they were just let loose and thrived in the conditions.
> One of our most famous trains is the Ghan which runs up the centre and is named for the original camel trains Which made the first journeys up that route.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she is going to the same place she went last year - but this time she is going just as a tourist - she wants to visit a family she was close to - is also taking gobs of stuff with her to pass out - colors and coloring books for the children soccer balls - i don't know what else. she will be there ten days. she will be staying at the same place as last year but once she leaves she will be on her own - she has a definite time she has to be back in the evening so she is going to have some limitations. she is young enough though that she doesn't use her head but goes with her feelings. i will be glad when she is back. --- sam



budasha said:


> Where did Bailee go in the DR? My brother went to a resort in Samana and he said it was gated and there were guards at the property. I hadn't heard that was the case in Punta Cana. Did she go with a group?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> she is going to the same place she went last year - but this time she is going just as a tourist - she wants to visit a family she was close to - is also taking gobs of stuff with her to pass out - colors and coloring books for the children soccer balls - i don't know what else. she will be there ten days. she will be staying at the same place as last year but once she leaves she will be on her own - she has a definite time she has to be back in the evening so she is going to have some limitations. she is young enough though that she doesn't use her head but goes with her feelings. i will be glad when she is back. --- sam


Good for her. Nick tells me that some areas are very poor.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> watched the criminal minds show also - thought it was good - told heidi maybe she shouldn't watch it until bailee gets home form the
> Dominican Republic. --- sam


 :thumbup: Isn't that the truth!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh what an adventure.
> I don't know why they don't put the codes in the manuals anymore. Have to wonder what purpose Sabbath settings have on a stove.


This is what I learned the other day. It's for Jewish families that don't do any cooking or work on the Sabbath. Details of that may be wrong, but it shuts off the stove for the amount of hours needed for Sabbath. I know when I was little and went to the relatives who were very strict religious, they didn't do any cooking on Sunday and everthing was prepared the day before. We children had to be quiet too on Sunday and take naps. I just know that I couldn't use any burners at all on my stove. Don't think I tried the oven. I think it turns the stove back on automatically after a certain number of hours.

OK, It's a little long but I decided to look it up instead of guessing:
Do you know what actually Sabbath Mode is? Sabbath Mode is a feature in modern home appliances which includes ovens, refrigerators. Sabbath Mode is also known as Shabbos Mode in Ashkenazi pronunciation. These appliances are subjected to be used by Sabbath observant Jews on Jewish and Sabbath holidays.

As Jews are restricted from doing any sorts of creative work on the Sabbath so observant Jews use this for preparing food, making fire and for closing switch. Jews have lots of restriction during Sabbath and they are forbidden from cooking raw food and so foods are cooked beforehand and kept as warm and fresh up to mealtime. Food can also be cooked in some holidays but turning heat on is also prohibited. Earlier a oven or a stove is lighted before the beginning of the day and the produced heat is used though out the day so the problem get solved and thus people are not facing such type of problem in early days.

Now-days with the modernization of technology appliance manufacturers has developed a safety feature which shut off the heat production after number of hours and thus this is helpful to those who rendered religious laws. Sabbath Mode Oven is this sort of oven which shuts off automatically after certain interval and is used in Sabbath. These ovens have unique software which is designed to help the Jewish people so that they can able to follow their religious protocols. When an oven is in Sabbath Mode then the oven gets automatically shuts off after standard 6 to 12 hours and all the displays lights gets disable for example the lights that turn on at the time of opening of door will not light up.

With the advance technology Sabbath Mode Ovens are designed in such a way that through this without giving any feedback to the oven operator you will able to adjust the temperature of the oven. This is mostly relevant on some holidays and also creates some sense in Sabbath. Generally Sabbath Mode Ovens are controlled to set temperature by using a keypad and also a random delay triggered is given after pressing each button before changing of the temperature. In the normal operation of the oven no lights, fans, digits, icons, displays or tones will be activated or modified. You can change the temperature of the Sabbath mode models at any time as per your requirement for cooking but it is totally prohibited on Shabbos. If anyone forgot for putting on their Sabbath Mode Oven before the starting of Shabbos then they have to consult with their local Rabbi.

Thus Sabbath Mode Ovens are designed for the people of Jewish faith who follow the weekly Sabbath. This oven is very helpful to Jewish people as they can get warm and fresh food after the sunset. If anyone forgets to switch on this oven then he will face many difficulties during Sabbath. Thus Sabbath Mode Oven is the most essential appliance for Jewish especially at the time of Sabbath.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> yeah gwen. and to think years ago one had to lay flat in bed for weeks and not move. --- sam


Wow, I didn't know that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I called the clinic this morning & the doctor had signed it off for filing & didn't ask for me to come in so I guess all is well, I will cut my tablets in 1/2 for the next couple of months as directed & then go see him.


Yay!!! That is more good news!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Didn't realize until the final final moments when they told what happened to the people that it wasn't fiction.
> I agree, Thailand has never been on my list of places to visit, but for sme reason, Imthink because itsmcheap, lots of young people from here go there


I didn't realize the stories were true. Didn't make it through the first one. Pretty scary.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm finding that more and more often I use the wrong word or can't get the one I want out. Highway would not be the best of places to find paper towels. If like me you knew as you said it it was wrong but couldn't get the right word out.


Or like me come away with something rediculous like, "You can't take everything in the Bible as gospel"......yes, I really did say that!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gwen that's wonderful, now you'll see the world in a whole new light.
Poledra, yes Stu puts the new box on the hood, but very careful to check he picks it up again lol!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that the ultrasound went well and shows all good news.
> My body temp and blood pressure tend to be lower than normal also, even pregnant, my blood pressure was lower than normal, thankfully my doc was good and not worried accepted my normals as my normals.


Mine always ran high. They would think I was sick all the time and I wasn't. Wasn't allowed to give blood because I always had a temp and was underweight. Boy, sure have the opposite problem now.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Rookie, have fun at yarn shop.
> Mel, a very sweet hat. Love that Gage wanted to stay the night.
> Daralene, prayers for your dear aunt. I feel for you with leg cramp. They can be so severe and I know the feeling of muscle wanting to cramp again.
> Gwen, so happy cataract surgery went so well and you can already see better.


Not a charlie horse in the lower leg but the upper leg and went from the back all the way around to the front. Couldn't even stand up. Sat up but couldn't move to lie down or get up and thought I would pass out. Had the heating pad on today and been sleeping. Much better now.

Also, my aunt is eating and keeping it down. So happy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'm finding that more and more often I use the wrong word or can't get the one I want out. Highway would not be the best of places to find paper towels. If like me you knew as you said it it was wrong but couldn't get the right word out.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Glad I'm not the only one. Sure does make for some funny times though. I say it and then get the strange feeling it wasn't right. Of course there are also the times when no word comes to mind. Told my one friend that soon we wouldn't be able to converse. Example, "you know that actor that was in that movie, oh dear, can't remember his name, well he was in a movie but oh no, don't remember the movie or what it was about. Oh well, if it's important it will come back to me." :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Or like me come away with something rediculous like, "You can't take everything in the Bible as gospel"......yes, I really did say that!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Gwen that's wonderful, now you'll see the world in a whole new light.
> Poledra, yes Stu puts the new box on the hood, but very careful to check he picks it up again lol!


Oh no, I would have thought he'd find a new way of doing things.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no, I would have thought he'd find a new way of doing things.


He's a creature of habit! And I'm checking too before I drive, just to be sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> He's a creature of habit! And I'm checking too before I drive, just to be sure.


I'll bet you are!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Not a charlie horse in the lower leg but the upper leg and went from the back all the way around to the front. Couldn't even stand up. Sat up but couldn't move to lie down or get up and thought I would pass out. Had the heating pad on today and been sleeping. Much better now.
> 
> Also, my aunt is eating and keeping it down. So happy.


I am wondering if that is spell check at work again.
Isn't it awful when you can't bear to move, it is so excruciating? 
So glad your aunt is ok, well at least able to eat- that does help keep her strength up- but she has lived a lot of years longer than many, Daralene.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Glad I'm not the only one. Sure does make for some funny times though. I say it and then get the strange feeling it wasn't right. Of course there are also the times when no word comes to mind. Told my one friend that soon we wouldn't be able to converse. Example, "you know that actor that was in that movie, oh dear, can't remember his name, well he was in a movie but oh no, don't remember the movie or what it was about. Oh well, if it's important it will come back to me." :XD: :XD: :XD:


My friend who is 7 years older than me says she finds it very reassuring when I do that! Doesn't bode well for our conversations when you are here! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am wondering if that is spell check at work again.
> Isn't it awful when you can't bear to move, it is so excruciating?
> So glad your aunt is ok, well at least able to eat- that does help keep her strength up- but she has lived a lot of years longer than many, Daralene.


Do you mean the 'charley horse' bit? I think that's the term our cousins across the pond use for a cramp.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, the funny thing is I knew cramp was in your upper leg but couldn't think of the word thigh! Happy your dear aunt on the mend. 
Maya and I had 40 minute walk.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Had a terrible morning here with Luke screaming in pain from his stomach. Doctors at our GP surgery were very good and saw him straight away, and said they thought it was just cramps, but to bring him back if it got worse. We took him home and he slept for 45 minutes then woke up screaming again! Phoned his dad who came round and back to the doc's we went again. Of course he didn't scream whilst in the doctor's surgery, in fact he wouldn't even speak, just nodded! They reassured us that it didn't seem to be anything serious and they certainly checked him over very thoroughly. By the time his mum came for him at 4pm he was as right as rain....not so Gran and Grandpa! :shock: :lol: Think I need an early night!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Do you mean the 'charley horse' bit? I think that's the term our cousins across the pond use for a cramp.


Don't recall it being called that ever, prepared to take your word for it though!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> Do you mean the 'charley horse' bit? I think that's the term our cousins across the pond use for a cramp.


It is what many of us here do call the sudden cramp that can occur in the leg.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had a terrible morning here with Luke screaming in pain from his stomach. Doctors at our GP surgery were very good and saw him straight away, and said they thought it was just cramps, but to bring him back if it got worse. We took him home and he slept for 45 minutes then woke up screaming again! Phoned his dad who came round and back to the doc's we went again. Of course he didn't scream whilst in the doctor's surgery, in fact he wouldn't even speak, just nodded! They reassured us that it didn't seem to be anything serious and they certainly checked him over very thoroughly. By the time his mum came for him at 4pm he was as right as rain....not so Gran and Grandpa! :shock: :lol: Think I need an early night!


Hope everyone is getting some sleep- sounds like you had a really hard day, you and Luke!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is what many of us here do call the sudden cramp that can occur in the leg.


Unknown to me, until this morning.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> Had a terrible morning here with Luke screaming in pain from his stomach. Doctors at our GP surgery were very good and saw him straight away, and said they thought it was just cramps, but to bring him back if it got worse. We took him home and he slept for 45 minutes then woke up screaming again! Phoned his dad who came round and back to the doc's we went again. Of course he didn't scream whilst in the doctor's surgery, in fact he wouldn't even speak, just nodded! They reassured us that it didn't seem to be anything serious and they certainly checked him over very thoroughly. By the time his mum came for him at 4pm he was as right as rain....not so Gran and Grandpa! :shock: :lol: Think I need an early night!


It may have been a difficult time for you, but you did the right thing. The doctor tried to tell me that my son's pain in the middle of the night was just growing pains and that he was limping and dragging his left leg for attention. That turned out to be not true. I got so frustrated with the doctors that I videotaped him dragging the leg while trying to walk. I took the video with me and offered to play it for the doctor. He said he didn't need to see the video and he ordered a bone and tissue scan to be done which found that my son was having necrosis of the femur bone. He screamed at night because that is when is body was trying to grow while part of it was dying and disappearing. He lost a significant amount of the head of his femur bone over several years before it started to grow back. It was diagnosed as Legg Perthes Disease. The doctors had no cure for it so we were thankful that it was not a terminal situation. He still can't run today without pain. That is my oldest son, not Matthew.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Came home to catch up here before running some errands. DH has to work a 12 hour shift tonight and he is not too happy about doing that. I didn't win any awards today, but still felt honored to attend the awards luncheon. Over 200 people were nominated for one of 6 awards so it is an honor to be in that group. This is the 2nd time in the 4 years that this award system has been in place that I have been nominated with a group of other people for awards. I was delighted for the other winners as they are all hard working people as well. We really do work for an awesome company. 

Matthew is in his room working diligently on the horse drawing. I will see if I can get a picture later and post it along with a picture of the ceramic bowl he brought home this week. 

Gwen...I am delighted that the eye surgery went so well. I know you will be excited to get the other one done as well.

Ohio Joy...I am so happy for Tim that he has gotten all of his school work caught up and done so well. You and Don do so well with him and the rest of the family.

Sam...We are to be getting some colder weather in the next seven days so it will be possible to see some snow again.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I didn't realize the stories were true. Didn't make it through the first one. Pretty scary.


Only the movie, The Frozen Ground was a true story, the Criminal Minds is fiction, I hope


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Glad I'm not the only one. Sure does make for some funny times though. I say it and then get the strange feeling it wasn't right. Of course there are also the times when no word comes to mind. Told my one friend that soon we wouldn't be able to converse. Example, "you know that actor that was in that movie, oh dear, can't remember his name, well he was in a movie but oh no, don't remember the movie or what it was about. Oh well, if it's important it will come back to me." :XD: :XD: :XD:


& you rack your brain for ages trying to remember, then later it will come when you're not thinking of it :shock: :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've got a corned beef with carrots, potatoes and cabbage wedges in the crockpot. I can't wait until it is done. I only do corned beef a couple of times a year and really should do it more I love it so much. Just one of those things I don't think of when shopping. DH has fixed a board on the front porch that needed repairing; said he needs to re-do the entire porch but who knows when he will get to that. Currently is cleaning out his truck which gets crazy full with tools, etc. Being on the computer is kind of difficult rigt now with eye protection still on and left eye still blurry but if I enlarge the screen and move my head around I can read stuff....defiitiely addicted to checking in here on what all is going on!!! Want to knit but I've had issues and don't want to mess up what is currently right so will wait until after they take this eye patch thing off tomorrow. It is so cool that I can now read the messages that get scrolled across the bottom of the tv now with just my right eye peeking through the eye guard....I am just amazed. 

Daralene sending prayers that your aunt will have a quick recovery. So sorry she has the flu. Fan so glad you are so much better. 

DD received what I think is her passport today in the mail. I can't believe how time is passing so quickly and she will be headed to Madrid a bit over 2 months.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Do you mean the 'charley horse' bit? I think that's the term our cousins across the pond use for a cramp.


Yes, that's what we call it ,it's a little more painful than a regular cramp,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had a terrible morning here with Luke screaming in pain from his stomach. Doctors at our GP surgery were very good and saw him straight away, and said they thought it was just cramps, but to bring him back if it got worse. We took him home and he slept for 45 minutes then woke up screaming again! Phoned his dad who came round and back to the doc's we went again. Of course he didn't scream whilst in the doctor's surgery, in fact he wouldn't even speak, just nodded! They reassured us that it didn't seem to be anything serious and they certainly checked him over very thoroughly. By the time his mum came for him at 4pm he was as right as rain....not so Gran and Grandpa! :shock: :lol: Think I need an early night!


Poor little one, I Hope it's gone for good.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That sounds nasty, I'm glad you were a mama bear & got a diagnosis, sometimes Doctors don't listen when mothers know something is happening.

Sorry you didn't win the award today but it was very nice you were nominated



pacer said:


> It may have been a difficult time for you, but you did the right thing. The doctor tried to tell me that my son's pain in the middle of the night was just growing pains and that he was limping and dragging his left leg for attention. That turned out to be not true. I got so frustrated with the doctors that I videotaped him dragging the leg while trying to walk. I took the video with me and offered to play it for the doctor. He said he didn't need to see the video and he ordered a bone and tissue scan to be done which found that my son was having necrosis of the femur bone. He screamed at night because that is when is body was trying to grow while part of it was dying and disappearing. He lost a significant amount of the head of his femur bone over several years before it started to grow back. It was diagnosed as Legg Perthes Disease. The doctors had no cure for it so we were thankful that it was not a terminal situation. He still can't run today without pain. That is my oldest son, not Matthew.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Unknown to me, until this morning.


It's used enough here to be listed in Wikipedia. I was surprised by that

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charley_horse


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad luke is ok - i bet the adrenaline was flowing - leaves one in a slump when it is over. hopefully you both will have a good night's sleep. ---- sam



KateB said:


> Had a terrible morning here with Luke screaming in pain from his stomach. Doctors at our GP surgery were very good and saw him straight away, and said they thought it was just cramps, but to bring him back if it got worse. We took him home and he slept for 45 minutes then woke up screaming again! Phoned his dad who came round and back to the doc's we went again. Of course he didn't scream whilst in the doctor's surgery, in fact he wouldn't even speak, just nodded! They reassured us that it didn't seem to be anything serious and they certainly checked him over very thoroughly. By the time his mum came for him at 4pm he was as right as rain....not so Gran and Grandpa! :shock: :lol: Think I need an early night!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's a very common word here - 'charley horse' - to mean a cramp. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Don't recall it being called that ever, prepared to take your word for it though!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Just checking in so that I will start to get notifications of new posts. Sorry I disappeared rather abruptly. We had several consecutive days free from any grandchild duties, so decided to have a few days away. Unfortunately, the campsite where we were staying, although it offered free Wi-Fi, really did not provide more than a feeble and very intermittent connection, so I lost track of the TP gang.. I have so far just read the summary, so have no idea what, for better or worse has happened in the past week. 

I am off to catch up, which I probably will not do before the next party begins tomorrow.

Hugs to everyone


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

about an hour ago the liquid salt truck went by - and they wre applying it to the road. it is 50° out right now - evidently odot knows something i don't. i think heidi said next wednesday through friday we were to get rain and it was to be cold. pastel easter clothes are going to be covered with heavy winter coats i'm afraid. we have had some really big snows in march so it won't be a surprise if we get some more.

sorry you did not get an award. isn't it a little early for dh to go back to work - i would have taken the week off - i'm not sure his body is ready for work. --- sam



pacer said:


> Came home to catch up here before running some errands. DH has to work a 12 hour shift tonight and he is not too happy about doing that. I didn't win any awards today, but still felt honored to attend the awards luncheon. Over 200 people were nominated for one of 6 awards so it is an honor to be in that group. This is the 2nd time in the 4 years that this award system has been in place that I have been nominated with a group of other people for awards. I was delighted for the other winners as they are all hard working people as well. We really do work for an awesome company.
> 
> Matthew is in his room working diligently on the horse drawing. I will see if I can get a picture later and post it along with a picture of the ceramic bowl he brought home this week.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope you had a good few days away - a mini-vaca is always fun. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Just checking in so that I will start to get notifications of new posts. Sorry I disappeared rather abruptly. We had several consecutive days free from any grandchild duties, so decided to have a few days away. Unfortunately, the campsite where we were staying, although it offered free Wi-Fi, really did not provide more than a feeble and very intermittent connection, so I lost track of the TP gang.. I have so far just read the summary, so have no idea what, for better or worse has happened in the past week.
> 
> I am off to catch up, which I probably will not do before the next party begins tomorrow.
> 
> Hugs to everyone


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poor Luke. Glad he is okay now. I was afraid you were going to say he had appendicitis or something. An early evening sounds just the ticket; maybe a glass or two of wine also.



KateB said:


> Had a terrible morning here with Luke screaming in pain from his stomach. Doctors at our GP surgery were very good and saw him straight away, and said they thought it was just cramps, but to bring him back if it got worse. We took him home and he slept for 45 minutes then woke up screaming again! Phoned his dad who came round and back to the doc's we went again. Of course he didn't scream whilst in the doctor's surgery, in fact he wouldn't even speak, just nodded! They reassured us that it didn't seem to be anything serious and they certainly checked him over very thoroughly. By the time his mum came for him at 4pm he was as right as rain....not so Gran and Grandpa! :shock: :lol: Think I need an early night!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Gwen, 

Glad your surgery went so well.

Wish you were closer. I love corned beef and cabbage but I am the only one in my family that does. When I was working, i could always count on getting it there but it has been several years since I've had it. Enjoy.

We will celebrate St. Patrick's Day by watching The Quiet Man. Love that movie.

WI Joy


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

thewren said:


> hope you had a good few days away - a mini-vaca is always fun. --- sam


Thanks, Sam. Yes, we had a relaxing time, staying in Thetford Forest, in Norfolk. We didn't do a great deal, but as we have the two youngest grandsons arriving at midday tomorrow for the weekend, we felt a few chill out days to recharge the batteries in preparation were just what we needed.

I have not read through all of this week's conversation yet, but there does seem to be quite a bit of welcome good news. Mel, Aran and Joy, I am really happy for you, and for those of you with health problems, I hope they continue to improve. Kate, so sorry to hear about Luke's problems. I hope he is feeling better now.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> WAs in by 6:15 and sitting in Waffle House by 7"30. Easiest surgery I've ever experienced. Already can see so much better out of right eye. Have recheck tomorrow at !!:15 and will hopefully be scheduling left eye then. Cool experience with awesome result. Off to take a nap now. {{{HUGS}}} to everyone! gwen


I am so glad. Hope your other eye goes as well.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Gwen,
> 
> Glad your surgery went so well.
> 
> ...


I don't know corned beef and cabbage, but as I like both of those ingredients, I am sure I would love it! I do enjoy corned beef hash - corned beef, onions and potatoes, cooked in milk. Is it similar to that?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

5:15pm and I am caught up.

We are having a rough day today. Me and Gage. Hugs and tears.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that the ultrasound went well and shows all good news.
> My body temp and blood pressure tend to be lower than normal also, even pregnant, my blood pressure was lower than normal, thankfully my doc was good and not worried accepted my normals as my normals.


That sounds exactly like me. My temperature registers as normal even when I have an infection, and when I was pregnant, and all the other expectant mums were being told, "Your blood pressure is high, you need to rest and put your feet up", all I got was, "Lovely, normal blood pressure, just carry on as usual". So, no rest for the wicked! I have a few times had fainting episodes as a result of the low blood pressure, but it seems much preferable to the opposite!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gwen thinking about you and your surgery today. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> WAs in by 6:15 and sitting in Waffle House by 7"30. Easiest surgery I've ever experienced. Already can see so much better out of right eye. Have recheck tomorrow at !!:15 and will hopefully be scheduling left eye then. Cool experience with awesome result. Off to take a nap now. {{{HUGS}}} to everyone! gwen


I am glad it went so well! My friend Gigi had the same procedure recently. On the one hand, she was delighted that colours suddenly seemed bright and vivid again, but the downside was, she noticed as soon as she looked in the mirror that she had wrinkles which had not been there before. She was genuinely distraught! I know you are far too well adjusted to be bothered by something so trivial, so just enjoy the positives!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Poor Luke. Glad he is okay now. I was afraid you were going to say he had appendicitis or something. An early evening sounds just the ticket; maybe a glass or two of wine also.


You are my kind of gal! :thumbup:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gwen you probably have been told this, but you need to wear dark glasses for a few days until your sight adjusts to the brightness. Not too much screen time either, or you will get eye strain. Best of luck!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, a lot of excitement and worry. Glad Luke ok. Hope you both get naps. Good for you making two trips. Better safe than sorry.
Mary, sorry DS has disease of femur.
KathleenDoris, glad you had a few days away.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, hugs for you and Gage. Not surprising, you are both dealing with major life change.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is what many of us here do call the sudden cramp that can occur in the leg.


It's very much like a spasm - when I get a cramp (charley horse) in my calf area, my big toe cramps down and the rest of the toes cramp upwards as if a tendon is pulling from the knee through the calf into the toe and it hurts like he.....!

I'm told there are two good remedies - one to stretch out the muscle pulling the toes forward or to stand next to a wall and try to flatten out the leg to the wall. Both of these make the cramp even more painful until the spasm releases.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=photos+of+corned+beef+and+cabbage+dinner&view=detailv2&&id=C89A8CE346BDED19A1E37D9A414759D392883148&selectedIndex=6&ccid=AKZpsZIq&simid=608031335545571235&thid=OIP.M00a669b1922a917e9c6205112082be37o0&ajaxhist=0

DH surprised me with a corned beef and cabbage dinner!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 5:15pm and I am caught up.
> 
> We are having a rough day today. Me and Gage. Hugs and tears.


So sorry Mel. Big Hugs.
So nice that for a little while he forgot while away with his friend.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am glad it went so well! My friend Gigi had the same procedure recently. On the one hand, she was delighted that colours suddenly seemed bright and vivid again, but the downside was, she noticed as soon as she looked in the mirror that she had wrinkles which had not been there before. She was genuinely distraught! I know you are far too well adjusted to be bothered by something so trivial, so just enjoy the positives!


I hadn't thought of it that way. :shock: :shock: :shock: Maybe I won't want to get it done. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kate, it's so hard when a little one has pain like that and it is intermittent. Of course it stops while at the doctor. Wonder if he has a sensitivity to some foods. That isn't nice but better than many other things. Oh yes, an early night and a glass of wine sound perfect.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Gwen you probably have been told this, but you need to wear dark glasses for a few days until your sight adjusts to the brightness. Not too much screen time either, or you will get eye strain. Best of luck!


I wonder if the doctor knew that DH has been working on the computer since the day he had his surgery done and for hours and hours. I didn't know that and he didn't either.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> about an hour ago the liquid salt truck went by - and they wre applying it to the road. it is 50° out right now - evidently odot knows something i don't. i think heidi said next wednesday through friday we were to get rain and it was to be cold. pastel easter clothes are going to be covered with heavy winter coats i'm afraid. we have had some really big snows in march so it won't be a surprise if we get some more.
> 
> sorry you did not get an award. isn't it a little early for dh to go back to work - i would have taken the week off - i'm not sure his body is ready for work. --- sam


Yes, there is another storm on the way that they are warning of us. Thought it wasn't coming till Sunday/Monday though. It said 8-12" in New England. Oh I see, there's another one that's coming through now. Just went through Minnesota and headed this way. Guess that's why the salt trucks are out.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> It may have been a difficult time for you, but you did the right thing. The doctor tried to tell me that my son's pain in the middle of the night was just growing pains and that he was limping and dragging his left leg for attention. That turned out to be not true. I got so frustrated with the doctors that I videotaped him dragging the leg while trying to walk. I took the video with me and offered to play it for the doctor. He said he didn't need to see the video and he ordered a bone and tissue scan to be done which found that my son was having necrosis of the femur bone. He screamed at night because that is when is body was trying to grow while part of it was dying and disappearing. He lost a significant amount of the head of his femur bone over several years before it started to grow back. It was diagnosed as Legg Perthes Disease. The doctors had no cure for it so we were thankful that it was not a terminal situation. He still can't run today without pain. That is my oldest son, not Matthew.


How awful. Glad you took the video as that seems to be what got the needed action. What an awful disease.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> 5:15pm and I am caught up.
> 
> We are having a rough day today. Me and Gage. Hugs and tears.


Sorry for the rough day. Those will happen as well regardless of the situation.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> How awful. Glad you took the video as that seems to be what got the needed action. What an awful disease.


It is an awful thing to endure as teachers would sometimes work with us and sometimes they wouldn't. I had one teacher that I had to get him out of her class as his health went bad really quick and he was in kindergarten. He would come home from school and do his homework and then take some pain medicine. He would go to sleep and wake up the next day to endure the pain again. He did not eat dinner or play while he was in her classroom. Sitting Indian style is the most painful position for someone with Legg Perthes Disease and she made him sit Indian style on the floor. I learned this by observing his day for one day. I shadowed him for an entire day to see why he was getting so sick like he had been 3 years earlier. His breathing was going bad as well as the extreme pain in the hip. The teacher threw away the notes from the doctors and did her own thing. When we switched classrooms and talked to the other teachers, they accommodated his medical needs and his life returned to a normal 5 year old child's life.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> I hadn't thought of it that way. :shock: :shock: :shock: Maybe I won't want to get it done. :XD: :XD: :XD:


You are a beautiful woman regardless of any wrinkles so don't fear what you will see!!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am wondering if that is spell check at work again.
> Isn't it awful when you can't bear to move, it is so excruciating?
> So glad your aunt is ok, well at least able to eat- that does help keep her strength up- but she has lived a lot of years longer than many, Daralene.


I'm wondering what spell check you mean. If you mean charlie horse, I don't know why we call a muscle cramp that but that's what we call it. Funny, normally when I say that I don't think of the words but of a cramp in the calf of the leg sometimes foot. Silly phrase isn't it. Says it is also called a corkie in Australia. Not New Zealand and no idea if that is right. If that's not what you meant...

Googled it: The 1880s is said to be the year where the term was firs recorded. A famous pitcher, Charlie Radbourn, who was also nicknamed as Old Hoss, is believed to have suffered from cramps. Thus, the American baseball slang Charlie Horse came to describe leg cramps.

There are some people that believe a lame horse named Charley used to work at the Chicago White Soxs ballpark, which is Comiskey Park, in the 1890s. During those times, a retired and old horse was dubbed as Charlie.

Other stories tell that in the 17th century, policemen in England were said to be called Charleys, and the term was adapted by the Americans. Because the police were required to do a serious amount of walking as part of their duty, Charleys or the policemen often suffered from aching legs.

These are just some theories as to why a leg cramp is called a Charlie horse. No one can really tell the precise origin of the term, and it remains to be a fun trivia question that interests a lot of people.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> You are a beautiful woman regardless of any wrinkles so don't fear what you will see!!!!!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Too funny. I often told DH that this is why our eyesight gets worse as we age so that we always look beautiful to each other. Now he got his eyes done. Uh oh. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> It is an awful thing to endure as teachers would sometimes work with us and sometimes they wouldn't. I had one teacher that I had to get him out of her class as his health went bad really quick and he was in kindergarten. He would come home from school and do his homework and then take some pain medicine. He would go to sleep and wake up the next day to endure the pain again. He did not eat dinner or play while he was in her classroom. Sitting Indian style is the most painful position for someone with Legg Perthes Disease and she made him sit Indian style on the floor. I learned this by observing his day for one day. I shadowed him for an entire day to see why he was getting so sick like he had been 3 years earlier. His breathing was going bad as well as the extreme pain in the hip. The teacher threw away the notes from the doctors and did her own thing. When we switched classrooms and talked to the other teachers, they accommodated his medical needs and his life returned to a normal 5 year old child's life.


Perhaps she was a masochist. That is terrible. I can see from the images what a horrible disease this is and from reading some. Can only imagine the pain sitting that way caused him.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, a lot of excitement and worry. Glad Luke ok. Hope you both get naps. Good for you making two trips. Better safe than sorry.
> Mary, sorry DS has disease of femur.
> KathleenDoris, glad you had a few days away.


I look at it as a blessing even though it may not seem so. We discovered through medical research that he had a blood clot that went to the head of the femur bone and denied it oxygenated blood to the bone started dying and dissolving into his body. He lost a good 75-80% of the head of that bone so we had to keep him from running, jumping and even dangling his legs by sitting in grocery carts or riding on anyone's shoulders. We learned the last two the hard way. It only takes one time of seeing your toddler collapse to the ground and scream in pain to know not to do it again. We discovered it when he was just barely 2 years old and Matthew was weeks away from being born. We were just finishing up with the hematology section of the hospital for his immune system when this was found. The blessing with this disease was that the blood clot could have gone to another part of his body and possible took his life. I am a believer in finding the blessing in difficult times and focusing on the positive to get through the difficult time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> My friend who is 7 years older than me says she finds it very reassuring when I do that! Doesn't bode well for our conversations when you are here! :lol:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: We'll find ways around it I'm sure.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Too funny. I often told DH that this is why our eyesight gets worse as we age so that we always look beautiful to each other. Now he got his eyes done. Uh oh. :shock: :shock: :shock:


I assume that his love for you did not falter just because he had his eyes done. He loves the person that he married and that is that. You are truly blessed and so is Bill.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, the funny thing is I knew cramp was in your upper leg but couldn't think of the word thigh! Happy your dear aunt on the mend.
> Maya and I had 40 minute walk.


That is too funny. Guess we are all suffering from many of the same things. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> I assume that his love for you did not falter just because he had his eyes done. He loves the person that he married and that is that. You are truly blessed and so is Bill.


Awww shucks. Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Don't recall it being called that ever, prepared to take your word for it though!


Fun that you questioned though as it got me thinking why do we call it that. It always just meant a cramp, but once you mention it I had to look it up. Nothing for sure but at least a few theories.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Only the movie, The Frozen Ground was a true story, the Criminal Minds is fiction, I hope


I see. Thank you for that. Couldn't find Frozen Ground. Will try on the computer again and see if I can rent a dvd. Found it on Amazon. Think I did see it, but long enough now that I could watch it again.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> & you rack your brain for ages trying to remember, then later it will come when you're not thinking of it :shock: :roll:


Exactly. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pacer, congratulations on being nominated again. Something to be quite proud of. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've got a corned beef with carrots, potatoes and cabbage wedges in the crockpot. I can't wait until it is done. I only do corned beef a couple of times a year and really should do it more I love it so much. Just one of those things I don't think of when shopping. DH has fixed a board on the front porch that needed repairing; said he needs to re-do the entire porch but who knows when he will get to that. Currently is cleaning out his truck which gets crazy full with tools, etc. Being on the computer is kind of difficult rigt now with eye protection still on and left eye still blurry but if I enlarge the screen and move my head around I can read stuff....defiitiely addicted to checking in here on what all is going on!!! Want to knit but I've had issues and don't want to mess up what is currently right so will wait until after they take this eye patch thing off tomorrow. It is so cool that I can now read the messages that get scrolled across the bottom of the tv now with just my right eye peeking through the eye guard....I am just amazed.
> 
> Daralene sending prayers that your aunt will have a quick recovery. So sorry she has the flu. Fan so glad you are so much better.
> 
> DD received what I think is her passport today in the mail. I can't believe how time is passing so quickly and she will be headed to Madrid a bit over 2 months.


Meal sounds delicious.
Thank you for the prayers for my aunt. I know she has lived way beyond the norm, but I just don't want to suffer 3 deaths so close. Just lost Bill's dad a little over a year ago and then my mom a few months ago. Turns out it wasn't the big flu but overnight virus. Phew. I'll call her tomorrow but gave her today to rest.

So many are traveling to foreign countries. My one niece is in Zimbabwe, Africa and my other niece and her husband will be moving to Indonesia in about a year. I know you are happy for DD and nervous too. I sure understand. Sam is going through the same thing right along with you. Hoping it will be the highlight of her life. Everything went well for my niece in Haiti for 3 yrs. she was there. Big Hugs for you and her.

OK, I'm off. I see I'm taking up too much space.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We went out for our corned beef and cabbage--even if we're not Irish. :mrgreen:

Gwen, glad the eye is better, Mary, congrats on your nomination, and glad also that Luke is feeling better.

My DGS is 5 today. Wish I could be there to give him all the hugs I have saved up.

I am still working on patterns and trying to decide what to do next.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That teacher should have lost her job for throwing out the doctors notes & making him suffer like that. It's ridiculous!!



pacer said:


> It is an awful thing to endure as teachers would sometimes work with us and sometimes they wouldn't. I had one teacher that I had to get him out of her class as his health went bad really quick and he was in kindergarten. He would come home from school and do his homework and then take some pain medicine. He would go to sleep and wake up the next day to endure the pain again. He did not eat dinner or play while he was in her classroom. Sitting Indian style is the most painful position for someone with Legg Perthes Disease and she made him sit Indian style on the floor. I learned this by observing his day for one day. I shadowed him for an entire day to see why he was getting so sick like he had been 3 years earlier. His breathing was going bad as well as the extreme pain in the hip. The teacher threw away the notes from the doctors and did her own thing. When we switched classrooms and talked to the other teachers, they accommodated his medical needs and his life returned to a normal 5 year old child's life.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have to admit I have never had corned beef & cabbage even if I'm Irish.
I see it's in the flyer from the grocery store this week so will try to get some when I go to town tomorrow.
The GKs just left, DS came for supper to as DIL was in Saskatoon on a call- lots of overtime.
I'm aying on the couch watching a documentary called Firsthand- it's about abused women & how the courts hand them out to dry. OMA, one woman was a policewoman & beaten so badly with a baseball bat that she can no longer work, her husband spent only 8 months in jail, another was severly beaten & got a $50 fine. Something is really wrong with our justice system.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh oh who is getting that look :lol:


Lol! She was looking at the cabinet. Had a chocolate chip cookie in her hand. That was the second photo. First was blurred and she didn't really want another taken.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> How precious. LOVE the look on her face.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I've been knitting like mad on this sock. Trying to get my thumb to relax when I'm doing it and holding needles differently as it is really hard on it but I love the pattern. I learned the German twisted cast on for this project and just love it with the ribbing.
> 
> I've started using contrasting yarn for markers and I love it. You can use it many different ways. One way is I use a long piece and then every 5 rows flip it over so it is also a marker for rows. You can flip it every row. Not sure if it will be my final way of using markers. Might depend on the project, but working great on these.
> 
> Thrilled today. Got a PM from a friend on KP who has been very sick. She is out of the hospital. YAY!!! At the same time sad, as every time she gets sick it is worse than before. Any healing wishes and prayers for her will be appreciated for sure.


Daralene go to the dollar store to the toy section. Buy a kids bouncy ball. Roll it around on the table under your hand but don't put any pressure on the ball just the weight of your hand, no more than that. Roll it up your fingers and thumb also. There is a video of how to do it but I can't find it right now. Of course I had it bookmarked on my computer but can't get to it now. It's backed up but I had the portable hard drive plugged into it for an hour and it still hadn't brought up any files.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> She is so cute.


Thanks we think so!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:



> 🍸🍺🍻🍷🍹 celebration is in order. I got the apartment for April 1st. This week they are painting and putting in hard wood flooring also they had installed a new tub and they were putting in the fixtures. I am over the moon. Gage jumped into my arms and gave me the biggest kiss when I told him.
> 
> So many thanks to each and every one of you for the crossed fingers and prayers. Positive thoughts and loving support.


I am so happy for you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Super news Mel and Gage, such a relief for you both.
> Am feeling much better today, car is fixed, I still have cough, and taste isn't quite back but do have a little today. Can't eat much, but drinking lots of fluids. Energy levels heaps better today so been to work. Thank you all for support.


Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's used enough here to be listed in Wikipedia. I was surprised by that
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charley_horse


I was to lazy to search- plus it was a really busy day- I am not long home- been to the doctor and the Ministry- all seems ok.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that's a very common word here - 'charley horse' - to mean a cramp. --- sam


Just goes to show the divide in the language!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Just checking in so that I will start to get notifications of new posts. Sorry I disappeared rather abruptly. We had several consecutive days free from any grandchild duties, so decided to have a few days away. Unfortunately, the campsite where we were staying, although it offered free Wi-Fi, really did not provide more than a feeble and very intermittent connection, so I lost track of the TP gang.. I have so far just read the summary, so have no idea what, for better or worse has happened in the past week.
> 
> I am off to catch up, which I probably will not do before the next party begins tomorrow.
> 
> Hugs to everyone


Good to have a break even if the WiFi was not all one would want!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Awe, she's so cute, and looking more and more like grandma every picture.


To see pics of her other grandma, they are the spitting image of each other!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I have some good news to share: Tim has caught up on all the class work he missed when he was ill recently and is moving on to conclude the year with great success. The teachers are apparently all quite happy to have him in their classes and find him a joy to work with each day. (Thanks in part to the great aide he has to keep him focused.)
> 
> He is still in the running for valedictorian of his graduating class for next year. However, I don't know that it would be fair to the other 3 students who will be looking for financial aide to further their educations. Tim will NOT be participating in post-secondary classes on his own capabilities. He simply cannot keep his fine mind focused on any task at hand without the help of another, typical, person. The amount of time he would need outside of class time to complete work/tasks that are usually individual work would not allow time for meals, sleep, or life in general. Neither would he stay on task to finish the work.
> 
> ...


Wonderful news all around!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's very much like a spasm - when I get a cramp (charley horse) in my calf area, my big toe cramps down and the rest of the toes cramp upwards as if a tendon is pulling from the knee through the calf into the toe and it hurts like he.....!
> 
> I'm told there are two good remedies - one to stretch out the muscle pulling the toes forward or to stand next to a wall and try to flatten out the leg to the wall. Both of these make the cramp even more painful until the spasm releases.


Sounds very like what I get sometimes- but I honestly had never heard that term before!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Got really lucky. There is an opthamologist from UCLA who comes to Ridgecrest once a month. I snagged an April 8th appointment!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm wondering what spell check you mean. If you mean charlie horse, I don't know why we call a muscle cramp that but that's what we call it. Funny, normally when I say that I don't think of the words but of a cramp in the calf of the leg sometimes foot. Silly phrase isn't it. Says it is also called a corkie in Australia. Not New Zealand and no idea if that is right. If that's not what you meant...
> 
> Googled it: The 1880s is said to be the year where the term was firs recorded. A famous pitcher, Charlie Radbourn, who was also nicknamed as Old Hoss, is believed to have suffered from cramps. Thus, the American baseball slang Charlie Horse came to describe leg cramps.
> 
> ...


Yup, that was what I thought was a spell check correction, as I've said several times now, I had never heard it before!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Fun that you questioned though as it got me thinking why do we call it that. It always just meant a cramp, but once you mention it I had to look it up. Nothing for sure but at least a few theories.


As I have now discovered!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I am glad you shared, and I hope you know that you are the pillar of strength that your family needs. Good on you!


Well said!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Ohio Joy...So happy for Susan to have this wonderful opportunity when things have been so difficult for her these past few months. What a wonderful blessing.
> 
> Fan...So glad you are starting to feel better. I can just see Stu popping that lunch bag.
> 
> ...


Good for you spoiling yourself. And Bella will have many many prayers will be coming her way.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i love your books - don't ever stop. what a life you have lived and continue to live - you are an inspiration to us all. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, you are such a wonderful woman to always be there for your family. You sound like my mom, in all her married years it was never just her & my Dad or step-Dad, the first 5 yrs my Dads parents & foster brother lived with them,both of my grandmas passed away, my moms dad then moved in too. When we moved West, moms Dad went into a nursing home but here, my Step Dads mom lived with us for a year & a 1/2 until her ALS made hospitalization necessary. After that it was just us kids & them, she still had 2 kids at home when she passed away.
> 
> Mary, I hope all goes well for poor little Bella.
> 
> ...


Hope you get good news.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Still haven't gone to bed, watching a new show: Criminal Minds, Beyond Borders, maybe a new one worth watching.
> It was about some young tourists who run into trouble in Thailand, just what I need see tonight, DS s going there tomorrow for 3 1/2 weeks with 2 friends, it makes me nervous him going to a country that isn't English speaking & sort f 3rd world. Lots go there but with all the terrorism in the world now ....DH really didn't want him to go there.
> 
> HAve any of you seen the movie The Frozen Ground with Ncholas Cage? I DVRed it a few days ago, finally finished watching last night. It's a true story about a serial killer in Alaska, it's a very good movie about a terrible subject.
> OK, I'm really off to bed.


Will add your DS to my prayers


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Have enjoyed my kid free day and got some knitting in👍
> 
> He ended up enjoying himself immensely though he was so certain this morning that he would not
> He was going to have supper at my friends house but then he called and asked to spend the night. So even though I missed him so much today he was over the moon about staying the night.
> ...


Glad you both had a great day!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Got a phone call and my 97 yr old aunt has the flu. There has been some improvement, but scary. I can't lose her so close to losing mom. I lived with this aunt for a while so she is like a second mom.


Prayers for your aunt.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> WAs in by 6:15 and sitting in Waffle House by 7"30. Easiest surgery I've ever experienced. Already can see so much better out of right eye. Have recheck tomorrow at !!:15 and will hopefully be scheduling left eye then. Cool experience with awesome result. Off to take a nap now. {{{HUGS}}} to everyone! gwen


So glad you did good!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I called the clinic this morning & the doctor had signed it off for filing & didn't ask for me to come in so I guess all is well, I will cut my tablets in 1/2 for the next couple of months as directed & then go see him.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

This morning parts of north Texas enjoyed a hail storm. There was a lot of damage like broken car windows, damaged roofs, etc. A police substation was damaged enough that it has been closed indefinitely. There were 8 birds killed at the Ft. Worth Zoo and several others injured. Very sad! We personally didn't get one hail stone or a drop of rain.
Spring in Texas can be very harsh.

This afternoon DH and I took Zach the Cat to the vet for his yearly exam and shots. I was beyond surprised at his actions. He was so calm and quiet. Held still, etc. It was certainly an easy exam for the vet. He isn't always that calm. He had gained about 2 pounds in the past year but is still OK. He was a bit underweight when we took him in last time as it was just a few days after we had got him from the shelter. The down side was he was fleas so received a treatment. Hopefully he won't have to visit the vet for another year.

DH has a drs apt early in the AM so I need to get to bed soon and hope that I can go to sleep.

Warm hugs to all and play nice.
Marilyn


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Didn't realize until the final final moments when they told what happened to the people that it wasn't fiction.
> I agree, Thailand has never been on my list of places to visit, but for sme reason, Imthink because itsmcheap, lots of young people from here go there


It isn't a place I would choose to go, but we met a wonderful young woman on our cross Canada trip 2 years ago.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> That sounds exactly like me. My temperature registers as normal even when I have an infection, and when I was pregnant, and all the other expectant mums were being told, "Your blood pressure is high, you need to rest and put your feet up", all I got was, "Lovely, normal blood pressure, just carry on as usual". So, no rest for the wicked! I have a few times had fainting episodes as a result of the low blood pressure, but it seems much preferable to the opposite!


That's me to a tee!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> watched the criminal minds show also - thought it was good - told heidi maybe she shouldn't watch it until bailee gets home form the
> Dominican Republic. --- sam


Did I miss something and Bailee is back in the Dominican Republic?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> she is going to the same place she went last year - but this time she is going just as a tourist - she wants to visit a family she was close to - is also taking gobs of stuff with her to pass out - colors and coloring books for the children soccer balls - i don't know what else. she will be there ten days. she will be staying at the same place as last year but once she leaves she will be on her own - she has a definite time she has to be back in the evening so she is going to have some limitations. she is young enough though that she doesn't use her head but goes with her feelings. i will be glad when she is back. --- sam


Sending up prayers for her safety.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 5:15pm and I am caught up.
> 
> We are having a rough day today. Me and Gage. Hugs and tears.


I'm sorry to hear this. Any particular reason or is it the general stress of the current situation? Either way I hope you are both feeling better soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had a terrible morning here with Luke screaming in pain from his stomach. Doctors at our GP surgery were very good and saw him straight away, and said they thought it was just cramps, but to bring him back if it got worse. We took him home and he slept for 45 minutes then woke up screaming again! Phoned his dad who came round and back to the doc's we went again. Of course he didn't scream whilst in the doctor's surgery, in fact he wouldn't even speak, just nodded! They reassured us that it didn't seem to be anything serious and they certainly checked him over very thoroughly. By the time his mum came for him at 4pm he was as right as rain....not so Gran and Grandpa! :shock: :lol: Think I need an early night!


Glad Luke is ok. Hugs for you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you need to watch this on full screen. tell me - did it "move" you? --- sam r/c stands for remote controled

http://www.flixxy.com/rc-plane-with-camera-flies-around-scenic-germany.htm


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Came home to catch up here before running some errands. DH has to work a 12 hour shift tonight and he is not too happy about doing that. I didn't win any awards today, but still felt honored to attend the awards luncheon. Over 200 people were nominated for one of 6 awards so it is an honor to be in that group. This is the 2nd time in the 4 years that this award system has been in place that I have been nominated with a group of other people for awards. I was delighted for the other winners as they are all hard working people as well. We really do work for an awesome company.
> 
> Matthew is in his room working diligently on the horse drawing. I will see if I can get a picture later and post it along with a picture of the ceramic bowl he brought home this week.
> 
> ...


Sorry you didn't win, but very happy you were nominated!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you both tons of soothing healing energy wrapping you up in a blanket of positive energy - we are here for you melody - we have your back 24/7. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> 5:15pm and I am caught up.
> 
> We are having a rough day today. Me and Gage. Hugs and tears.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> This morning parts of north Texas enjoyed a hail storm. There was a lot of damage like broken car windows, damaged roofs, etc. A police substation was damaged enough that it has been closed indefinitely. There were 8 birds killed at the Ft. Worth Zoo and several others injured. Very sad! We personally didn't get one hail stone or a drop of rain.
> Spring in Texas can be very harsh.
> 
> This afternoon DH and I took Zach the Cat to the vet for his yearly exam and shots. I was beyond surprised at his actions. He was so calm and quiet. Held still, etc. It was certainly an easy exam for the vet. He isn't always that calm. He had gained about 2 pounds in the past year but is still OK. He was a bit underweight when we took him in last time as it was just a few days after we had got him from the shelter. The down side was he was fleas so received a treatment. Hopefully he won't have to visit the vet for another year.
> ...


Hugs for you, too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've got a corned beef with carrots, potatoes and cabbage wedges in the crockpot. I can't wait until it is done. I only do corned beef a couple of times a year and really should do it more I love it so much. Just one of those things I don't think of when shopping. DH has fixed a board on the front porch that needed repairing; said he needs to re-do the entire porch but who knows when he will get to that. Currently is cleaning out his truck which gets crazy full with tools, etc. Being on the computer is kind of difficult rigt now with eye protection still on and left eye still blurry but if I enlarge the screen and move my head around I can read stuff....defiitiely addicted to checking in here on what all is going on!!! Want to knit but I've had issues and don't want to mess up what is currently right so will wait until after they take this eye patch thing off tomorrow. It is so cool that I can now read the messages that get scrolled across the bottom of the tv now with just my right eye peeking through the eye guard....I am just amazed.
> 
> Daralene sending prayers that your aunt will have a quick recovery. So sorry she has the flu. Fan so glad you are so much better.
> 
> DD received what I think is her passport today in the mail. I can't believe how time is passing so quickly and she will be headed to Madrid a bit over 2 months.


Silly me put the corned beef in the crock pot with sauerkraut this morning. I know there is usually a seasoning packet in the package of meat, looked for it and didn't find one. DH was cutting it tonight and found the packet! Oops. At least he enjoyed it. I had pancakes and eggs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 5:15pm and I am caught up.
> 
> We are having a rough day today. Me and Gage. Hugs and tears.


Hugs from me


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> you need to watch this on full screen. tell me - did it "move" you? --- sam r/c stands for remote controled
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/rc-plane-with-camera-flies-around-scenic-germany.htm


Every boy's dream! I loved the ending!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Off and running today. I enjoyed a visit to a specialty tea shop and shopping for yarn. Matthew brought home another ceramic bowl he made. I will share a picture of it later. We are on our way to the post office and then tea a specialty shop that infuses oils for cooking and then to meet a friend. The friend will do lunch with the boys and me.


It sounds like you have a great day planned.

I see reading further that you had a great day. 
I know it must be very hard on Bella's family and the church family also, seeing what this poor child is going through, and that she keeps such a bright sweet smile on her face and such love and faith in her eyes. I can well imagine that there were many tears at the prayer service this evening, I have tears thinking about her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Got really lucky. There is an opthamologist from UCLA who comes to Ridgecrest once a month. I snagged an April 8th appointment!


 :thumbup: Fantastic! Now for a better than expected diagnosis.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 62 finished 12:10am 18 March. Caught up on my phone so didn't comment much. I need to make DH lunch for morning and go to bed. Sam, what are you still doing up?  we both need our sleep! Hugs and prayers for all. So happy to be reading good news.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gage is in Toronto today at a pioneer village with my BFF and her kids. She pm'ed me pics and Gage was smiling and having fun. He so needed this.👍
> 
> Will check in later on.


I bet he had a blast, I'm sure the outing was wonderful after the stress of the last months.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We *are* one family, Sam, besides the biological sense. We have lived together for probably 12 or more of Tim's 17 years. Think I've told you before that of the nearly 54 years we've been married, we've lived alone for less that 12 of them. The girls often find that amusing; but when one of them calls and says, ''Momma, can I come home (and she'd never lived in this house before)? I'm going to die in my heart if I don't ." There really is only one answer.
> 
> Or the youngest one is standing outside of the church between services with tears streaming down her face and Tim at 5 months old in her arms, crying ''Help me, please!'' Tim's dad had threatened to run away with the babe and he had no idea of how to care for him with a tube in his stomach and monitors connected to him every night and sustenance coming to him through that tube all night long because he was unable to take in enough orally.
> 
> ...


You are such an inspiration, your whole family is actually, and I really do enjoy your books.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I've never tarred a roof but did help Don lay roofing onto a larger, flat-roofed dormer and insulate a porch ceiling/second level floor for a porch we were going to use as enlarged bedrooms when I was about 7 months pregnant with Susan. Carpenters tool pouch belted around my tummy and all!! Gave the neighbors passing on the street a few good laughs to see me thus.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :shock: :XD: 
You really are an adventurer aren't you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Your post has brought tears to my eyes as I read it. I'd had not thought along such lines before.
> 
> These actions just seemed to be the only possible paths to protect and continue nurturing each of the young women and the young ones who are now 25, 23 and 17 years old. The older boys (oops, young men,) are parents and not close to me but I did my best when they were in my life. Tim will likely always be in my care as long as I draw life's breaths. God willing.
> 
> Ohio Joy


And the young men know and love you for it even though not close now, and you never know when the'll be back in your life.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> just heard a bit of thunder - maybe we are going to have some rain - again. and tomorrow more high winds busting to 40mph. definitely spring weather in nwohio. --- sam


We are supposed to get up to an inch or so of snow tomorrow. :shock: :? I certainly hope not, but who am I to question Mother Nature? 
David is in Houston, TX tonight.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I will see if I can check those out. Don't have tv except for Wi-fi, but perhaps they are on Amazon or Netflix.
> 
> Woke up around 2 am with the worst cramp in the upper thigh that went from the back to the front. Tried to get out of bed to walk but couldn't. Cried out in pain but DH couldn't wake till I got his name out. He got me the heating pad and hopefully that will help. So strange as I had taken magnesium to help with sleep and that is supposed to also help with cramps. Couldn't get back to sleep as I could feel it still lingering and wanting to start up again.


Oh that is not good, glad that you finally got DH's attention, I am glad to read later on that you are doing better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> WAs in by 6:15 and sitting in Waffle House by 7"30. Easiest surgery I've ever experienced. Already can see so much better out of right eye. Have recheck tomorrow at !!:15 and will hopefully be scheduling left eye then. Cool experience with awesome result. Off to take a nap now. {{{HUGS}}} to everyone! gwen


 :thumbup: 
Phenomenal!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> This is what I learned the other day. It's for Jewish families that don't do any cooking or work on the Sabbath. Details of that may be wrong, but it shuts off the stove for the amount of hours needed for Sabbath. I know when I was little and went to the relatives who were very strict religious, they didn't do any cooking on Sunday and everthing was prepared the day before. We children had to be quiet too on Sunday and take naps. I just know that I couldn't use any burners at all on my stove. Don't think I tried the oven. I think it turns the stove back on automatically after a certain number of hours.
> 
> OK, It's a little long but I decided to look it up instead of guessing:
> Do you know what actually Sabbath Mode is? Sabbath Mode is a feature in modern home appliances which includes ovens, refrigerators. Sabbath Mode is also known as Shabbos Mode in Ashkenazi pronunciation. These appliances are subjected to be used by Sabbath observant Jews on Jewish and Sabbath holidays.
> ...


That is truly fascinating. Thank you for sharing that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Gwen that's wonderful, now you'll see the world in a whole new light.
> Poledra, yes Stu puts the new box on the hood, but very careful to check he picks it up again lol!


Oh dear, one would think he'd change that strategy, but I bet he does double check. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had a terrible morning here with Luke screaming in pain from his stomach. Doctors at our GP surgery were very good and saw him straight away, and said they thought it was just cramps, but to bring him back if it got worse. We took him home and he slept for 45 minutes then woke up screaming again! Phoned his dad who came round and back to the doc's we went again. Of course he didn't scream whilst in the doctor's surgery, in fact he wouldn't even speak, just nodded! They reassured us that it didn't seem to be anything serious and they certainly checked him over very thoroughly. By the time his mum came for him at 4pm he was as right as rain....not so Gran and Grandpa! :shock: :lol: Think I need an early night!


Oh no, I'm glad it's not anything major but I'm sure you could use a couple good glasses of wine.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 5:15pm and I am caught up.
> 
> We are having a rough day today. Me and Gage. Hugs and tears.


HUGS!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We went out for our corned beef and cabbage--even if we're not Irish. :mrgreen:
> 
> Gwen, glad the eye is better, Mary, congrats on your nomination, and glad also that Luke is feeling better.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday to your DGS!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That teacher should have lost her job for throwing out the doctors notes & making him suffer like that. It's ridiculous!!


I totally agree with that summation.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have to admit I have never had corned beef & cabbage even if I'm Irish.
> I see it's in the flyer from the grocery store this week so will try to get some when I go to town tomorrow.
> The GKs just left, DS came for supper to as DIL was in Saskatoon on a call- lots of overtime.
> I'm aying on the couch watching a documentary called Firsthand- it's about abused women & how the courts hand them out to dry. OMA, one woman was a policewoman & beaten so badly with a baseball bat that she can no longer work, her husband spent only 8 months in jail, another was severly beaten & got a $50 fine. Something is really wrong with our justice system.


Hopefully the documentary will bring it into deeper conversation and help to get things changing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> To see pics of her other grandma, they are the spitting image of each other!


 It's interesting how people can see different traits looking at the same person. But I also haven't seen the other grandma.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> This morning parts of north Texas enjoyed a hail storm. There was a lot of damage like broken car windows, damaged roofs, etc. A police substation was damaged enough that it has been closed indefinitely. There were 8 birds killed at the Ft. Worth Zoo and several others injured. Very sad! We personally didn't get one hail stone or a drop of rain.
> Spring in Texas can be very harsh.
> 
> This afternoon DH and I took Zach the Cat to the vet for his yearly exam and shots. I was beyond surprised at his actions. He was so calm and quiet. Held still, etc. It was certainly an easy exam for the vet. He isn't always that calm. He had gained about 2 pounds in the past year but is still OK. He was a bit underweight when we took him in last time as it was just a few days after we had got him from the shelter. The down side was he was fleas so received a treatment. Hopefully he won't have to visit the vet for another year.
> ...


I had heard that, David was in Tyler, Tx last night, said it got cold enough during the night that it woke him and he needed to get the blankets out, tonight he's in Houston. Thankfully he didn't get any hail last night. 
Glad that you all didn't get any hail, it certainly can do some serious damage, we get awful hail here sometimes also.

Great news that Zach is healthy other than fleas, but at least they should be fairly easily erradicated. 
Hoping that DH's doc apt goes well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sorry you didn't win, but very happy you were nominated!


Me also, I was going to comment earlier but CRAFT struck once again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Silly me put the corned beef in the crock pot with sauerkraut this morning. I know there is usually a seasoning packet in the package of meat, looked for it and didn't find one. DH was cutting it tonight and found the packet! Oops. At least he enjoyed it. I had pancakes and eggs.


  I've done that once. Oh well, if cooked long enough in a crockpot it's still good. 
Marla and I had corned beef and cabbage and boiled potatoes and carrots at the local restaurant for lunch as we realized neither of us had eaten and were hungry, was better than expected, I've had corned beef and cabbage tons of times, but never in a restaurant.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

It looks like I'm finally caught up, sheesh, I didn't think I'd ever make it, I'd get within 10 pages and then have to get off here and you'd all have several more pages added on. 
I think I'm off here to get to bed, have a great night all, hugs and love to all!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Boy, you guys were a chatty bunch this evening it took me a while to catch up.

Marilyn, I'm glad the hailstorm missed you but terrible about the damage. I would think some of the crops would be damaged too?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Mary - sorry that you did not win. You are very gracious and I know you work very hard and deserved that award.

Kate - hope Luke is better and that it was just something that upset his stomach and will pass(!) How frustrating and scary though when this is very unusual behavior for him I'll bet the wine tasted good and that you got some much deserved sleep.

We had a beautiful spring day here today -- warm enough for me to begin thinking of trading out the winter clothes for the spring/summer ones. I'm definitely getting tired of the dark clothes and closed shoes with socks! I can't wear flip flops,but am looking forward to sandals and better yet--barefoot.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hello all. I have been busy with life and some projects.

Happy news to start. I was gifted 2 beautiful recliners covered in a lovely suede like grey fabric that are not that old, simply the previous owners updated their lounge and didn't want to dump.  

I have been busy with knit and natters, knitting a jumper for myself (a mkal) and now crocheting a lot od flowers, mainly poppies for 4 wreaths for ANZAC Day. All this and my usual assortment oflittle projects and still sorting out craft room and back at markets.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marilyn, glad Zack well except for fleas.
Kaye, thank you. Positive thinking!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> WAs in by 6:15 and sitting in Waffle House by 7"30. Easiest surgery I've ever experienced. Already can see so much better out of right eye. Have recheck tomorrow at !!:15 and will hopefully be scheduling left eye then. Cool experience with awesome result. Off to take a nap now. {{{HUGS}}} to everyone! gwen


So glad to read that your surgery was a success Gwen 
Congratulations


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Came home to catch up here before running some errands. DH has to work a 12 hour shift tonight and he is not too happy about doing that. I didn't win any awards today, but still felt honored to attend the awards luncheon. Over 200 people were nominated for one of 6 awards so it is an honor to be in that group. This is the 2nd time in the 4 years that this award system has been in place that I have been nominated with a group of other people for awards. I was delighted for the other winners as they are all hard working people as well. We really do work for an awesome company.
> 
> Matthew is in his room working diligently on the horse drawing. I will see if I can get a picture later and post it along with a picture of the ceramic bowl he brought home this week.
> 
> ...


 Sorry to hear you didn't win Mary but hopefully you had a nice time at the awards with your co workers and it was still a honour to be nominated for the award


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just about to send the summary on to Julie to finish off and post in the new KTP as I'm away (yes, again! :roll: :lol: ) to my friend's 60th birthday weekend. This is the same friend I went to Stobo with recently, but that was organised by her daughter and this one is for all our old workmates. Six of us are going to a hotel near Loch Lomond for 2 nights (Drymen - very close to Julie's old home) and I'm sure we'll have a good time together as usual....plenty of talk, laughs and wine!
Luke seems to be fine (touch wood!) this morning and slept well last night. He's really into jigsaws just now and today's job will be sorting out the five he managed to mix together yesterday!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Had a terrible morning here with Luke screaming in pain from his stomach. Doctors at our GP surgery were very good and saw him straight away, and said they thought it was just cramps, but to bring him back if it got worse. We took him home and he slept for 45 minutes then woke up screaming again! Phoned his dad who came round and back to the doc's we went again. Of course he didn't scream whilst in the doctor's surgery, in fact he wouldn't even speak, just nodded! They reassured us that it didn't seem to be anything serious and they certainly checked him over very thoroughly. By the time his mum came for him at 4pm he was as right as rain....not so Gran and Grandpa! :shock: :lol: Think I need an early night!


Sorry to hear Luke was in pain stomach cramps or really bad colic can be very painful more so when you are still , apparently walking about funnily eases it 
Hope he is back to his happy self today

Edit I look at my post and who do I see Luke 😄 Good to see he's feeling better


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Yeah now have internet here- on my computer at last thanks to Brett.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> yeah gwen. and to think years ago one had to lay flat in bed for weeks and not move. --- sam


It was 5 days flat on the back with the head between sandbags to keep it still when i started nursing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That teacher should have lost her job for throwing out the doctors notes & making him suffer like that. It's ridiculous!!


Yes while in those days she could be excused for not knowing what the disease was and no easy way to find out she can't be excused for thinking she knew better than the doctor in medical areas.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yup, that was what I thought was a spell check correction, as I've said several times now, I had never heard it before!


I too thought it was spell check- have never heard the term either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Mary - sorry that you did not win. You are very gracious and I know you work very hard and deserved that award.
> 
> Kate - hope Luke is better and that it was just something that upset his stomach and will pass(!) How frustrating and scary though when this is very unusual behavior for him I'll bet the wine tasted good and that you got some much deserved sleep.
> 
> We had a beautiful spring day here today -- warm enough for me to begin thinking of trading out the winter clothes for the spring/summer ones. I'm definitely getting tired of the dark clothes and closed shoes with socks! I can't wear flip flops,but am looking forward to sandals and better yet--barefoot.


And we had a cool enough day to think that winter cothes might be usable soon! looking forward to it. having said that we ahve some warm days coming up.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just about to send the summary on to Julie to finish off and post in the new KTP as I'm away (yes, again! :roll: :lol: ) to my friend's 60th birthday weekend. This is the same friend I went to Stobo with recently, but that was organised by her daughter and this one is for all our old workmates. Six of us are going to a hotel near Loch Lomond for 2 nights (Drymen - very close to Julie's old home) and I'm sure we'll have a good time together as usual....plenty of talk, laughs and wine!
> Luke seems to be fine (touch wood!) this morning and slept well last night. He's really into jigsaws just now and today's job will be sorting out the five he managed to mix together yesterday!


Have a lovely weekend and good to see Luke seems to be feeling well again.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just about to send the summary on to Julie to finish off and post in the new KTP as I'm away (yes, again! :roll: :lol: ) to my friend's 60th birthday weekend. This is the same friend I went to Stobo with recently, but that was organised by her daughter and this one is for all our old workmates. Six of us are going to a hotel near Loch Lomond for 2 nights (Drymen - very close to Julie's old home) and I'm sure we'll have a good time together as usual....plenty of talk, laughs and wine!
> Luke seems to be fine (touch wood!) this morning and slept well last night. He's really into jigsaws just now and today's job will be sorting out the five he managed to mix together yesterday!


that's about the same age that our grandson loved doing the puzzles - I loved that age!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> I too thought it was spell check- have never heard the term either.


Do you have a different word to describe such a leg cramp?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Do you have a different word to describe such a leg cramp?


I knew what a Charley horse was most probably because I watch to many American tv shows . Watched Rizzoli and Isles last night was annoyed that it finished right when the action started hate when it's in 2 parts 
Here we just call it cramp


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Friday 18 March '16

Today is Awkward Moments Day. Awkward moments happen all the time, and to some folks more than others! For anyone whos ever wished the ground would open up and swallow them, Awkward Moments Day is a celebration of all awkward moments. From walking out of a public toilet with loo roll on a shoe, to realising youve been speaking to someone everyday for a year, and dont know their name, life is full of these moments. Although there isnt much information regarding the origins of Awkward Moments Day, many people have commented on how interesting it is that Awkward Moments Day is the day after St Patricks day! Awkward Moments Day can boast a mascot though, the awkward turtle.

So, if anything awkward happens on Awkward Moments Day, be sure to see the humour, of the situation, and have a good laugh about it, before moving on to the next one!

Today is Biodiesel Day. Celebrate the birth of Rudolph Diesel and his vision of using vegetable oil as fuel on Biodiesel Day by switching to biodiesel fuel and power.

Today is Forgive Mom and Dad Day. Parenting is an enormously challenging task and although some parents are better than others, none are perfect. Forgive Mom & Dad Day presents a perfect opportunity to let go of past hurts and frustrations, to let well-meaning but disappointing parents off the hook, and to find freedom from nagging resentments. Forgiving opens the door to a brighter future.

As children strive to become autonomous young adults, and parents try to adapt to the changes, there is ample room for arguments, misunderstandings and deeply wounded feelings. Forgive Mom & Dad Day encourages acceptance. Accept that parents are human and capable of making mistakes. Accept that parenting is done without a guidebook; parents must do the best they can with the resources they have. Accept and understand that letting go of resentments benefits both parents and children, and leads to greater health, happiness and well-being.

In the spirit of forgiveness my thoughts immediately turn to the Amish for some reason. Kathy (gottastch) gave us this recipe a while ago.

Amish Friendship Bread

Day 1: Receive starter - or if starting this for the first time yourself, combine 1 c. sugar, 1 c. flour and 1 c. milk. Stir. Cover it and leave it on your counter.

Day 2: Stir

Day 3: Stir

Day 4: Stir

Day 5: Add: 1 c. sugar, 1 c. flour, 1 c. milk - stir well and put in a larger bowl

Day 6: Stir

Day 7: Stir

Day 8: Do nothing

Day 9: Do nothing

Day 10: Add: 1 c. sugar, 1 c. flour, 1 c. milk - stir well and place 1 c. of mixture each into 3 containers. Give to 3 people with a set of these instructions (that's the friendship part)

Add to remaining starter left:

1 c. oil (can sub applesauce)
4 eggs (can use egg substitute)
1 c. sugar
2 c. flour
1 large box of instant vanilla pudding
2 tsp. cinnamon
2 tsp. vanilla
1 tsp. baking soda
1 tsp. baking powder
1 c. chopped apples (optional)

Directions

1. Stir well by hand. In place of the apples, you can add nuts and raisins or mini chocolate chips.

2. Pour into 2 greased and sugared loaf pans.

3. Bake at 325 degrees F. for 1 hour or until done (start checking at the 45 minutes mark).

4. If you choose to make muffins, bake at 325 degrees F. for 25-30 minutes.

There are lots of different recipes out on the net for this, different combinations, etc. This is the basic one that became popular back in the 1980's. You can, of course, not give any of the starter away and just keep making the bread to stock up your freezer for when company is coming. Enjoy!

./\ /\.
> ' ' < Kathy/gottastch/ktp

Today is World Sleep Day. World Sleep Day is an annual event, intended to be a celebration of sleep and a call to action on important issues related to sleep, including medicine, education, social aspects and driving. It is organized by the World Sleep Day Committee of the World Association of Sleep Medicine (WASM) and aims to lessen the burden of sleep problems on society through better prevention and management of sleep disorders.

Which U.S. president's daughter had a pony at the White House named Macaroni?

Bill Clinton
George W. Bush
John F. Kennedy
Jimmy Carter

A polar bear cannot be seen by an infrared camera, due to its transparent fur.

March 18
1979 - Adam Levine
1970 - Queen Latifah
(1837-1908) - Grover Cleveland

March 18, 1922
Mohandas K. Gandhi was sentenced to prison in India for civil disobedience

Answer: Caroline Kennedy, the daughter of President John F. Kennedy, had a pony named Macaroni. The Yucatan pony was a gift to Caroline from Vice President Lyndon B. Johnson. Macaroni became a celebrity, appearing with the young girl on the cover of Life magazine. Macaroni was usually stabled in Virginia, at the Kennedys country home, but was frequently brought in on a horse trailer and freely roamed the White House grounds. A photo of 11-year-old Caroline with Macaroni later inspired singer-songwriter Neil Diamond to write "Sweet Caroline," a fact he didnt reveal until performing his No. 1 hit for her 50th birthday in 2007. Caroline also had a famous dog named Pushinka, given to her by the head of the Soviet Union, Nikita Khrushchev.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

believe me when i say you have nothing to worry about dralene. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Too funny. I often told DH that this is why our eyesight gets worse as we age so that we always look beautiful to each other. Now he got his eyes done. Uh oh. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I too thought it was spell check- have never heard the term either.


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think you have found the answer to how to live life and be happy. --- sam



pacer said:


> I am a believer in finding the blessing in difficult times and focusing on the positive to get through the difficult time.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I need your prayers for Susan this morning. Right now she is in court for a hearing on her protection order and appearing before a judge and not a magistrate this time. She is feeling anxious about what she calls ''airing her dirty linen in public'' and also very leery of just what Ben's behavior might explode into today and in the weeks to come. I've been asking for peace and grace for her as well as for wisdom for the two of them. 


Ohio Joy



Update on Susan: Ben did not appear at the court hearing today and she was much relieved. The order will remain in effect until this date in 2021 for as long as the marriage continues, she said.

Ben had told her that he had had to go personally to the Sheriff's Department to get the first papers. A deputy reported to the judge this morning that Ben had been personally served at 2 something PM on the Friday before the first hearing they been appeared before the magistrate. 

Susan is quite concerned about impelling him further down this spiral of his breakdown by having to present her testimony in front of him in court. Well, now it is done and he wasn't there to hear her statements. She is now on her way to deliver another GED student to the testing for his certificate which shows that he has made up the deficits in his secondary education. Yay for John!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not only your justice system but ours as well. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I have to admit I have never had corned beef & cabbage even if I'm Irish.
> I see it's in the flyer from the grocery store this week so will try to get some when I go to town tomorrow.
> The GKs just left, DS came for supper to as DIL was in Saskatoon on a call- lots of overtime.
> I'm aying on the couch watching a documentary called Firsthand- it's about abused women & how the courts hand them out to dry. OMA, one woman was a policewoman & beaten so badly with a baseball bat that she can no longer work, her husband spent only 8 months in jail, another was severly beaten & got a $50 fine. Something is really wrong with our justice system.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I need your prayers for Susan this morning. Right now she is in court for a hearing on her protection order and appearing before a judge and not a magistrate this time. She is feeling anxious about what she calls ''airing her dirty linen in public'' and also very leery of just what Ben's behavior might explode into today and in the weeks to come. I've been asking for peace and grace for her as well as for wisdom for the two of them.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Definitely praying that everything will go well.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

So glad to have you back on your computer, Margaret. Looking forward to our posts being easier for you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hello all. I have been busy with life and some projects.
> 
> Happy news to start. I was gifted 2 beautiful recliners covered in a lovely suede like grey fabric that are not that old, simply the previous owners updated their lounge and didn't want to dump.
> 
> I have been busy with knit and natters, knitting a jumper for myself (a mkal) and now crocheting a lot od flowers, mainly poppies for 4 wreaths for ANZAC Day. All this and my usual assortment oflittle projects and still sorting out craft room and back at markets.


Glad to hear that you are well but just busy, and what a wonderful gift, and the grey fabric will go with any decor choices you make. :thumbup: 
And hoping that you do very well at the markets this season.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just about to send the summary on to Julie to finish off and post in the new KTP as I'm away (yes, again! :roll: :lol: ) to my friend's 60th birthday weekend. This is the same friend I went to Stobo with recently, but that was organised by her daughter and this one is for all our old workmates. Six of us are going to a hotel near Loch Lomond for 2 nights (Drymen - very close to Julie's old home) and I'm sure we'll have a good time together as usual....plenty of talk, laughs and wine!
> Luke seems to be fine (touch wood!) this morning and slept well last night. He's really into jigsaws just now and today's job will be sorting out the five he managed to mix together yesterday!


Have a lovely time away. 
Glad that Luke is doing fine,  I think I gave up on puzzles after Christopher got every one mixed up with every other one, then lost interest.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I need your prayers for Susan this morning. Right now she is in court for a hearing on her protection order and appearing before a judge and not a magistrate this time. She is feeling anxious about what she calls ''airing her dirty linen in public'' and also very leery of just what Ben's behavior might explode into today and in the weeks to come. I've been asking for peace and grace for her as well as for wisdom for the two of them.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> ...


I'm so glad that he didn't show up, he seems to really have fallen down the rabbit hole with the lying. 
Glad also that the protection order will be in effect for up to 5 years, that way she can take her time to end the marriage with hopefully as little drama from Ben as possible. 
Congrats to John!!!! That is no small accomplishment. 
Hopefully now for smoother days for Susan and y'all for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hello all. I have been busy with life and some projects.
> 
> Happy news to start. I was gifted 2 beautiful recliners covered in a lovely suede like grey fabric that are not that old, simply the previous owners updated their lounge and didn't want to dump.
> 
> I have been busy with knit and natters, knitting a jumper for myself (a mkal) and now crocheting a lot od flowers, mainly poppies for 4 wreaths for ANZAC Day. All this and my usual assortment oflittle projects and still sorting out craft room and back at markets.


I hope your market stall does great

How nice of friends to gift you the recliners. It amazes me what some people get rid of. My friend just bought new furniture for her living room, she had a beautiful leather couch & 2 recliners that I would have been happy to have n my LR, she gave them to my son for the help of moving the old out & the new in. He's supposed to cook them a steak supper when summer comes. I'd say he got a good deal.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome back Margaret! Much easier reading than on the phone for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> How nice of friends to gift you the recliners. It amazes me what some people get rid of. My friend just bought new furniture for her living room, she had a beautiful leather couch & 2 recliners that I would have been happy to have n my LR, she gave them to my son for the help of moving the old out & the new in. He's supposed to cook them a steak supper when summer comes. I'd say he got a good deal.


He definitely got a good deal. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm still caught up, YAY me. lol 
Have to run errands today, so hopefully we'll be back at a decent time so that I can finish up this week before next week gets started.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks goodness Susan didn't have to face Ben in court, hope she is feeling better now that that appearance is behind her. As for feeling bad about sending him further down the rabbit hole, there's not much she can do if he won't help himself. She must just concentrate on herself & Tim & try to move on.



jheiens said:


> I need your prayers for Susan this morning. Right now she is in court for a hearing on her protection order and appearing before a judge and not a magistrate this time. She is feeling anxious about what she calls ''airing her dirty linen in public'' and also very leery of just what Ben's behavior might explode into today and in the weeks to come. I've been asking for peace and grace for her as well as for wisdom for the two of them.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just about to send the summary on to Julie to finish off and post in the new KTP as I'm away (yes, again! :roll: :lol: ) to my friend's 60th birthday weekend. This is the same friend I went to Stobo with recently, but that was organised by her daughter and this one is for all our old workmates. Six of us are going to a hotel near Loch Lomond for 2 nights (Drymen - very close to Julie's old home) and I'm sure we'll have a good time together as usual....plenty of talk, laughs and wine!
> Luke seems to be fine (touch wood!) this morning and slept well last night. He's really into jigsaws just now and today's job will be sorting out the five he managed to mix together yesterday!


You are a real "gad-about" these days :lol: sounds like a fun weekend, hope you have a great time.
My GKs were really into puzzles too, I recently bought a box with 4 farm scenes but the pieces were quite small, I was surprised when it's obviously a kids puzzle & they didn't seem keen to do them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I need your prayers for Susan this morning. Right now she is in court for a hearing on her protection order and appearing before a judge and not a magistrate this time. She is feeling anxious about what she calls ''airing her dirty linen in public'' and also very leery of just what Ben's behavior might explode into today and in the weeks to come. I've been asking for peace and grace for her as well as for wisdom for the two of them.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> ...


Yay for John --- for Susan --- and for the court system and Him watching over her for her testimony.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yay for John --- for Susan --- and for the court system and Him watching over her for her testimony.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joy, glad Ben was a no show. Prayers for Susan.
Kate, have a wonderful time....I know you will.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've never put milk in with the corned beef. All I did was layer the corned beef, carrots, potatoes and cabbage wedges in the crock pot with about 2 cups of water and let is slow cook. it was yummy. 


Kathleendoris said:


> I don't know corned beef and cabbage, but as I like both of those ingredients, I am sure I would love it! I do enjoy corned beef hash - corned beef, onions and potatoes, cooked in milk. Is it similar to that?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was going to say that they didn't say anything about limiting computr time but did give me dark glass to use if the sun bothered me. When I had the check up today my vision in the eye done was 20/20! Was thrilled as was the doctor. I go back April 1 for final check on this eye and then schedule the other eye. Told not to lift anythig heavy and hae a regine of 3 fifferent eye drops for a month but it is all good. Said I will most likely need only the inexpensive readers once both eyes are done.


Cashmeregma said:


> I wonder if the doctor knew that DH has been working on the computer since the day he had his surgery done and for hours and hours. I didn't know that and he didn't either.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was having the same thoughts; here if the school is given the docuentaton about a medical condition and it is ignored you would be looking a a law sut for sure! Mary I am glad you always try to find the blessig in a situation. One of the things I so admire about you.



Bonnie7591 said:


> That teacher should have lost her job for throwing out the doctors notes & making him suffer like that. It's ridiculous!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Before I forget, I wanted to pass along some news from Marianne. She is being sent to a cardiologist for evaluation. Her heart rate is a bit high and having breathing issues. She is a bit worried. Also her mom is still having heart rate issues. Please keep both in your prayers. Don't know yet when Marianne sees the cardiologist; they are waiting for the referral to go through. Will keep folks posted.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This was cool Sam. Thanks for making it available to us.


thewren said:


> you need to watch this on full screen. tell me - did it "move" you? --- sam r/c stands for remote controled
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/rc-plane-with-camera-flies-around-scenic-germany.htm


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How wonderful to receive the recliners! What a nice gift.



busyworkerbee said:


> Hello all. I have been busy with life and some projects.
> 
> Happy news to start. I was gifted 2 beautiful recliners covered in a lovely suede like grey fabric that are not that old, simply the previous owners updated their lounge and didn't want to dump.
> 
> I have been busy with knit and natters, knitting a jumper for myself (a mkal) and now crocheting a lot od flowers, mainly poppies for 4 wreaths for ANZAC Day. All this and my usual assortment oflittle projects and still sorting out craft room and back at markets.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's interesting how people can see different traits looking at the same person. But I also haven't seen the other grandma.


I can't decide who she favors, but they found a photo of Lucy at the same age and they look a lot alike.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Me also, I was going to comment earlier but CRAFT struck once again.


I think craft has taken up residence here!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I've done that once. Oh well, if cooked long enough in a crockpot it's still good.
> Marla and I had corned beef and cabbage and boiled potatoes and carrots at the local restaurant for lunch as we realized neither of us had eaten and were hungry, was better than expected, I've had corned beef and cabbage tons of times, but never in a restaurant.


Well at least I'm not alone! It was fall apart tender. I made him mashed potatoes to go with it. He likes to put his sauerkraut on top of the mashed potatoes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam is so right! Daralene you are beautiful.


thewren said:


> believe me when i say you have nothing to worry about dralene. --- sam


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hello all. I have been busy with life and some projects.
> 
> Happy news to start. I was gifted 2 beautiful recliners covered in a lovely suede like grey fabric that are not that old, simply the previous owners updated their lounge and didn't want to dump.
> 
> I have been busy with knit and natters, knitting a jumper for myself (a mkal) and now crocheting a lot od flowers, mainly poppies for 4 wreaths for ANZAC Day. All this and my usual assortment oflittle projects and still sorting out craft room and back at markets.


Congrats on the new to you recliners! Good you are busy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I didn't see this until you updated the situation. I do want to say tht I am praying daily for Susan and everyone involved (even Ben who needs help )
I am so glad Ben wasn't there and continue to wish and pray that all will move forward in a positive way.


jheiens said:


> I need your prayers for Susan this morning. Right now she is in court for a hearing on her protection order and appearing before a judge and not a magistrate this time. She is feeling anxious about what she calls ''airing her dirty linen in public'' and also very leery of just what Ben's behavior might explode into today and in the weeks to come. I've been asking for peace and grace for her as well as for wisdom for the two of them.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> ...


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

My version of corned beef is as follows. I made it a couple of weeks ago and it came out great. 
Rinse the brine off meat.
Take a large pot, cover meat with water and bring to boil, drain off water then repeat process. This will remove excess salty bring.'
Then replace water, and add the following
One sliced onion,'
2 bay leaves'
1 tb vinegar
1 tb honey or brown sugar
12 whole pepper corns
1/4 tsp cloves
Slowly simmer for 2-3 hours until tender.
I don't have a crock pot so do it on stove top
I then microwaved Veges, and made a whole seed mustard and cheese sauce to accompany. It was very yummy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've never put milk in with the corned beef. All I did was layer the corned beef, carrots, potatoes and cabbage wedges in the crock pot with about 2 cups of water and let is slow cook. it was yummy.


How long did you cook it?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well at least I'm not alone! It was fall apart tender. I made him mashed potatoes to go with it. He likes to put his sauerkraut on top of the mashed potatoes.


My DH likes sauerkraut in top of mashed potatoes too, seems a weird combo to me


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Busy reworked, congratulations on new chairs.
Gwen, yeah, 20/20.
Maya and I had short half hour walk. Showered, getting ready to go for echocardiogram. Nothing wrong, just that my go is an internist/cardiologist so get this and EKG for yearly physical.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she is leaving next thursday - will be gone two weeks. --- sam --- oh yes - i found my socks. oops - i should have said 'sock'.



tami_ohio said:


> Did I miss something and Bailee is back in the Dominican Republic?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks - she is going to need as many as she can get - at least i think so - i will be glad when she is home. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Sending up prayers for her safety.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but did you feel the sway - i found myself leaning with the picture as the plane would bank one way and the other. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Every boy's dream! I loved the ending!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wasn't far behind you. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Page 62 finished 12:10am 18 March. Caught up on my phone so didn't comment much. I need to make DH lunch for morning and go to bed. Sam, what are you still doing up?  we both need our sleep! Hugs and prayers for all. So happy to be reading good news.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, great news about your eye, hope the other goes as well

I have been trying to get ahold of my step- dads cousin, she lives in Ontario & I wanted to visit her when I am there. I had tried for a week with no success so called her sister on the west coast, she lives near Mags. She told me that Gladys daughter-55 yrs- went to Jamaca for a wedding 6 weeks ago. At supper time she said she had a headache & was going to lay down instead of eat. Everyone else went for supper, when her DH came back to the room she was dead, a massive heart attack.
I finally talked to Gladys this morning, she sounds so sad, she has always been one if the most upbeat people I know. I hope we can coordinate a visit since she is 82 who knows if she will be there next time I visit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> but did you feel the sway - i found myself leaning with the picture as the plane would bank one way and the other. --- sam


I kept noticing the man controlling it- and the number of structures that he chose to pilot it through!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

watch you don't fall asleep while you are knitting and sitting in one of the recliners - you'll be there all night. how do i know. at least one of the people next door will end up on one of the recliners and fall asleep and stay there till morning. i don't think i could do it but they seem to have no trouble. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Hello all. I have been busy with life and some projects.
> 
> Happy news to start. I was gifted 2 beautiful recliners covered in a lovely suede like grey fabric that are not that old, simply the previous owners updated their lounge and didn't want to dump.
> 
> I have been busy with knit and natters, knitting a jumper for myself (a mkal) and now crocheting a lot od flowers, mainly poppies for 4 wreaths for ANZAC Day. All this and my usual assortment oflittle projects and still sorting out craft room and back at markets.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie that's so sad, condolences to everyone in family. The one consolation is that she didn't suffer too much, but her remaining family need much support and prayers at this time. It always seems worse when they are taken at a young age.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great picture kate - looks like luke is having a good time straightened out. have a great time at lock lomond. some pictures would be nice if you have time. --- sam



KateB said:


> Just about to send the summary on to Julie to finish off and post in the new KTP as I'm away (yes, again! :roll: :lol: ) to my friend's 60th birthday weekend. This is the same friend I went to Stobo with recently, but that was organised by her daughter and this one is for all our old workmates. Six of us are going to a hotel near Loch Lomond for 2 nights (Drymen - very close to Julie's old home) and I'm sure we'll have a good time together as usual....plenty of talk, laughs and wine!
> Luke seems to be fine (touch wood!) this morning and slept well last night. He's really into jigsaws just now and today's job will be sorting out the five he managed to mix together yesterday!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah for susan seeing that through - we can all pray that ben sees the light and goes to get help - he can't be happy. i'm really glad all went well in court. --- sam



jheiens said:


> I need your prayers for Susan this morning. Right now she is in court for a hearing on her protection order and appearing before a judge and not a magistrate this time. She is feeling anxious about what she calls ''airing her dirty linen in public'' and also very leery of just what Ben's behavior might explode into today and in the weeks to come. I've been asking for peace and grace for her as well as for wisdom for the two of them.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news gwen -- good for you. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I was going to say that they didn't say anything about limiting computr time but did give me dark glass to use if the sun bothered me. When I had the check up today my vision in the eye done was 20/20! Was thrilled as was the doctor. I go back April 1 for final check on this eye and then schedule the other eye. Told not to lift anythig heavy and hae a regine of 3 fifferent eye drops for a month but it is all good. Said I will most likely need only the inexpensive readers once both eyes are done.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming to surround marianne and mom in warm healing goodness. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Before I forget, I wanted to pass along some news from Marianne. She is being sent to a cardiologist for evaluation. Her heart rate is a bit high and having breathing issues. She is a bit worried. Also her mom is still having heart rate issues. Please keep both in your prayers. Don't know yet when Marianne sees the cardiologist; they are waiting for the referral to go through. Will keep folks posted.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i so agree Merle - sauerkraut always goes on top of the potatoes - i also like to fork a bite of all three - so good. makes me hungry. heidi does not like corn beef so we had spam and cabbage - boiled potatoes. it was very good but i missed the corn beef. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Well at least I'm not alone! It was fall apart tender. I made him mashed potatoes to go with it. He likes to put his sauerkraut on top of the mashed potatoes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds yummy - thanks for the recipe fan. --- sam



Fan said:


> My version of corned beef is as follows. I made it a couple of weeks ago and it came out great.
> Rinse the brine off meat.
> Take a large pot, cover meat with water and bring to boil, drain off water then repeat process. This will remove excess salty bring.'
> Then replace water, and add the following
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is sad - and a shock for you - sending you tons of quiet soothing energy. hope you can work in a visit with gladys. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, great news about your eye, hope the other goes as well
> 
> I have been trying to get ahold of my step- dads cousin, she lives in Ontario & I wanted to visit her when I am there. I had tried for a week with no success so called her sister on the west coast, she lives near Mags. She told me that Gladys daughter-55 yrs- went to Jamaca for a wedding 6 weeks ago. At supper time she said she had a headache & was going to lay down instead of eat. Everyone else went for supper, when her DH came back to the room she was dead, a massive heart attack.
> I finally talked to Gladys this morning, she sounds so sad, she has always been one if the most upbeat people I know. I hope we can coordinate a visit since she is 82 who knows if she will be there next time I visit.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Bonnie that's so sad, condolences to everyone in family. The one consolation is that she didn't suffer too much, but her remaining family need much support and prayers at this time. It always seems worse when they are taken at a young age.


Yes, her mom said she was the cornerstone of the family, of 5 kids she was the one to organize all the get- together so, etc. I haven't seen her for probably 35 yrs but always go to see Gladys when I visit Ontario


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ya'll can meet me here. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-394499-1.html#8847089


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

About 5-6 hours



Bonnie7591 said:


> How long did you cook it?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Before I forget, I wanted to pass along some news from Marianne. She is being sent to a cardiologist for evaluation. Her heart rate is a bit high and having breathing issues. She is a bit worried. Also her mom is still having heart rate issues. Please keep both in your prayers. Don't know yet when Marianne sees the cardiologist; they are waiting for the referral to go through. Will keep folks posted.


I hope Marianne is okay. I will keep her and Mom in my prayers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:



> Before I forget, I wanted to pass along some news from Marianne. She is being sent to a cardiologist for evaluation. Her heart rate is a bit high and having breathing issues. She is a bit worried. Also her mom is still having heart rate issues. Please keep both in your prayers. Don't know yet when Marianne sees the cardiologist; they are waiting for the referral to go through. Will keep folks posted.


I hope that she can get in soon and that it is nothing major and easily handled. 
It has to be stressful for both she and her mom , I wish there were an easy way to control the heart rate.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well at least I'm not alone! It was fall apart tender. I made him mashed potatoes to go with it. He likes to put his sauerkraut on top of the mashed potatoes.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, great news about your eye, hope the other goes as well
> 
> I have been trying to get ahold of my step- dads cousin, she lives in Ontario & I wanted to visit her when I am there. I had tried for a week with no success so called her sister on the west coast, she lives near Mags. She told me that Gladys daughter-55 yrs- went to Jamaca for a wedding 6 weeks ago. At supper time she said she had a headache & was going to lay down instead of eat. Everyone else went for supper, when her DH came back to the room she was dead, a massive heart attack.
> I finally talked to Gladys this morning, she sounds so sad, she has always been one if the most upbeat people I know. I hope we can coordinate a visit since she is 82 who knows if she will be there next time I visit.


Oh dear, I'm so sorry. Hugs!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, sorry to hear Marianne isn't well, hope she's better soon.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bailee will have an adventure...will pray for her safety. And woo! hoo! For the sock! Now...to finish them, hmmm?!


thewren said:


> she is leaving next thursday - will be gone two weeks. --- sam --- oh yes - i found my socks. oops - i should have said 'sock'.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> yeah for susan seeing that through - we can all pray that ben sees the light and goes to get help - he can't be happy. i'm really glad all went well in court. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

First of all, I have to tell you who much I/we appreciate all the prayers and supportive good wishes for Susan AND Ben ( if he would just recognize that he is the only one who can take those first steps toward climbing out of the hell-hole he has dug for himself).

She has talked my arm off for the last 3 hours about many things--most of them connected with Take Flight. That's the abbreviated name of her non-profit center. The full title is Trumbull County Take Flight with the intention of helping folks to find their life's path out of poverty, lack of education, addictions, that dark sense of absolutely no control over nor ability to change anything about what they see as unsatisfying aspects of their lives as individuals and families.

She has also asked me if I would take part in a training class to learn about using the new anti-overdose drug Narcon, since I am often in the building and dealers have come into the building during public lunch times to try to make contact with former purchasers. Susan does drug test her clients when it seems needed. She can recognize when they're high.

I need to get back to catching up and on to the new thread. Ohio Joy


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Prayers for Marianne and family and Bonnie and family.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Do you have a different word to describe such a leg cramp?


Cramp? I guess we would just clarify where it was


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I need your prayers for Susan this morning. Right now she is in court for a hearing on her protection order and appearing before a judge and not a magistrate this time. She is feeling anxious about what she calls ''airing her dirty linen in public'' and also very leery of just what Ben's behavior might explode into today and in the weeks to come. I've been asking for peace and grace for her as well as for wisdom for the two of them.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> ...


What an answer to pray for Susan that Ben wasn't there. And that she hs what she needed.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just caught up. Been busy for a few days. See you on the new ktp


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I need your prayers for Susan this morning. Right now she is in court for a hearing on her protection order and appearing before a judge and not a magistrate this time. She is feeling anxious about what she calls ''airing her dirty linen in public'' and also very leery of just what Ben's behavior might explode into today and in the weeks to come. I've been asking for peace and grace for her as well as for wisdom for the two of them.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I was going to say that they didn't say anything about limiting computr time but did give me dark glass to use if the sun bothered me. When I had the check up today my vision in the eye done was 20/20! Was thrilled as was the doctor. I go back April 1 for final check on this eye and then schedule the other eye. Told not to lift anythig heavy and hae a regine of 3 fifferent eye drops for a month but it is all good. Said I will most likely need only the inexpensive readers once both eyes are done.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Before I forget, I wanted to pass along some news from Marianne. She is being sent to a cardiologist for evaluation. Her heart rate is a bit high and having breathing issues. She is a bit worried. Also her mom is still having heart rate issues. Please keep both in your prayers. Don't know yet when Marianne sees the cardiologist; they are waiting for the referral to go through. Will keep folks posted.


Keeping both in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam is so right! Daralene you are beautiful.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH likes sauerkraut in top of mashed potatoes too, seems a weird combo to me


What can I say? Mine is Polish! :XD:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> she is leaving next thursday - will be gone two weeks. --- sam --- oh yes - i found my socks. oops - i should have said 'sock'.


Remind us when she leaves, please. I will keep her in my prayers.

Yay! You found your sock! Now, are you going to have it finished the next time I go to Deshler? :-D We went for a couple of hours last week, but just in the truck. RV is still winterized.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> but did you feel the sway - i found myself leaning with the picture as the plane would bank one way and the other. --- sam


Glad I didn't take the time to watch, it then, since I am trying to catch up.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i wasn't far behind you. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, great news about your eye, hope the other goes as well
> 
> I have been trying to get ahold of my step- dads cousin, she lives in Ontario & I wanted to visit her when I am there. I had tried for a week with no success so called her sister on the west coast, she lives near Mags. She told me that Gladys daughter-55 yrs- went to Jamaca for a wedding 6 weeks ago. At supper time she said she had a headache & was going to lay down instead of eat. Everyone else went for supper, when her DH came back to the room she was dead, a massive heart attack.
> I finally talked to Gladys this morning, she sounds so sad, she has always been one if the most upbeat people I know. I hope we can coordinate a visit since she is 82 who knows if she will be there next time I visit.


I am so sorry, Bonnie. You have my sympathy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i so agree Merle - sauerkraut always goes on top of the potatoes - i also like to fork a bite of all three - so good. makes me hungry. heidi does not like corn beef so we had spam and cabbage - boiled potatoes. it was very good but i missed the corn beef. --- sam


Hop in the van and come on over. I still have half of Merle's left! I will even cook some cabbage and mashed potatoes for you. Kraut is gone, sorry.


----------

